# I'm Ready- Blue OG, White Lavender, OG #18, and Sour Kush.



## prosperian (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys. It's time to start my second grow of the year. The AK and Pineapple Express are curing nicely at around 60 days and 9 oz. off the four plants.







Today I am germinating feminized Blue OG, White Lavender, OG #18, and Sour Kush. Also a auto Diesel from G13.







Took an hour to prep the closet. So much easier the second time around!







Setup: 2' X 3' X 10' closet, 400w MH/HPS cool tube & bat wing, 4" inline exhaust to attic with Phresh carbon filter, and four 5 gal Geopots. http://geopot.com/

Stopped by the hydro store this morning and stocked up on my Roots Organics Buddha Grow, Bloom, and Potting soil.

I'm so happy to be gardening again!


----------



## Slipon (May 14, 2013)

Im subbed 

btw

will you have a small Auto in the middle of the grow for the fist 8 weeks ?


----------



## prosperian (May 14, 2013)

Slipon said:


> Im subbed  btw will you have a small Auto in the middle of the grow for the fist 8 weeks ?


I almost forgot. Yes, I will throw in a G13 Diesel Auto in the middle for early harvesting! Thx


----------



## Slipon (May 14, 2013)

Im surprised by myself, that I could remember, tho I seems to remember stuff better when its not for myself


----------



## prosperian (May 15, 2013)

I drop the seeds into a glass of tap water and place them on a warming pad yesterday. 16 hours later I have tap roots, whew!


----------



## sohighifly (May 15, 2013)

That Blue O.G. is a sexy bitch,I am growing one out right now.Subbed for the ride.


----------



## grorite (May 15, 2013)

glad to see your back at it good luck ill be along for the ride this time too


----------



## B166ER420 (May 15, 2013)

Hey PRO,what's up??I see you seemy buds on that other thread.That was a NYD x OG KUSH,I got 5.5oz off of,plus some good fluff and sugar trim that i made a decent amount of Iso hash with.



I see your growing again.I'll sub to this one,since its from seed.Heres to a good grow.GL


----------



## prosperian (May 15, 2013)

Sohigh, Slip, Grorite, b166er thanks for visiting. Not much to see yet but I'm sure I will have interesting stuff to share along the way.

*First issue: warmer temps*
Fresh air intake is 74-75 degrees and grow closet temp is 84 degrees. That's about 6 degrees warmer than winter. Is that going to be a problem?

The house a/c is set at 73 degrees through summer so I should be able to maintain the 83-85 degrees. I have two fans running and a 4" inline exhaust fan for the 400w running at about 75% to keep the noise down.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 15, 2013)

wow, incredibly clean and organised set up.


----------



## Slipon (May 15, 2013)

85F is at the high end, but with good air flow Im sure they will be fine, just make sure the 85F is at the tops at the top  

a small Co2 system would do wonders here, but I wouldn't bother just try to keep it closer to 80F then 85F so it wont go to the 90ish at the top of your canopy

and do consider to run it at night, I dunno with the AC (I don't have one) but running my 600W at night made my temp`s drop a few from 6 in the evening to 6 in the morning also work much better for me as Im home (day time Im at work)


----------



## Slipon (May 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> wow, incredibly clean and organised set up.




like always


----------



## B166ER420 (May 15, 2013)

You should be alright with a little warmer temps,like Slipon said before with good airflow you should be o.k..My temps were in the 85-90(currently 80-85)degree range with cfl's and have done o.k..I mean the buds were not as dense as I would like,but hey,damn good enough!Im sure you could get a nice co2 setup going,although I personally don't think the effort and money don't make a big enough difference for us closet growers.I use simple sugar and yeast mix just for kicks.Do you think you'll do any training or anything different?I wanna see that BLUE OG.l8r


----------



## prosperian (May 15, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> You should be alright with a little warmer temps,like Slipon said before with good airflow you should be o.k Im sure you could get a nice co2 setup going,although I personally don't think the effort and money don't make a big enough difference for us closet growers. Do you think you'll do any training or anything different?I wanna see that BLUE OG.l8r


It's going to be fun with five different strains going at the same time! Yeah the CO2 is not the direction I want to go now, trying to keep it simple. I'm sure a couple tweaks will get the temps lower. Plus, I know having plants and pots in there reduces the temps at the canopy level. Yes, I'm going to Mainline these babies. Modified version of mainlining because of the space but I'm ready to bump up my grams/watt. First grow was .63 g per watt. I know I can do better!



Slipon said:


> 85F is at the high end, but with good air flow Im sure they will be fine, just make sure the 85F is at the tops at the top  and do consider to run it at night.


Good advice. I can pop the door and drop temps if it gets too high. I can also run at night.




LetsGetCritical said:


> wow, incredibly clean and organised set up.


Thanks man. I like my things tight.

I've got some updates from this morning. Mixed up the seedling soil and transferred the seeds to the Dixie cups. Now comes the waiting...


----------



## B166ER420 (May 15, 2013)

Looks like your soil mix is similar to mine.The only thing is I have a five gallon bucket with &#8540; in holes in the bottom I use to sift my seedlings soil with.I think im gonna go totally anal and start to sift all my soil with a bigger 18g tote.Some of this bag soil has some lumber and rocks in it


----------



## prosperian (May 15, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Looks like your soil mix is similar to mine.The only thing is I have a five gallon bucket with &#8540; in holes in the bottom I use to sift my seedlings soil with.I think im gonna go totally anal and start to sift all my soil with a bigger 18g tote.Some of this bag soil has some lumber and rocks in it


Yeah, pretty chunky soil bags for the seedlings. When I make the transfer I will be curious to see the results from the Roots Organics soil vs. the hardware store organic bag stuff above. $19 bag, it should wipe my butt.


----------



## trueg115 (May 15, 2013)

Looks like a good setup! Just as excited for this one as for my own grow.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 15, 2013)

Good lord man, can you come over to do that for my indoor, shit looks sick !! 
Awesome job with the added in written info, how did you do that? 

I like how you only got 4-5 plants and grow them big! 
Smoke looks super dank!


----------



## prosperian (May 15, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Good lord man, can you come over to do that for my indoor, shit looks sick !!
> Awesome job with the added in written info, how did you do that? I like how you only got 4-5 plants and grow them big! Smoke looks super dank!


Thanks man. That built-in office cabinet had stealth grow written all over it. Just had to figure it out over a couple weeks. + photoshop






trueg115 said:


> Looks like a good setup! Just as excited for this one as for my own grow.


Good to hear from you. Your plants are looking really good and I like the LED add on. You and Slipon have gone the way of the LED. I'm still counting on the big guns, 400 watts of MH n HPS, for now. Besides, my wife pays the electric bill so I don't give a ...


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 15, 2013)

I just finished my first indoor tent 400W mh HPS had a few to many plants and didnt know WTF i was doing and ended up with these 

not unhappy with it but not happy either 182 grams , so not great either , but my 1st time so I aint upset and I can use your set up to help dial in mine.


----------



## trueg115 (May 16, 2013)

Well thankfully for you the big guns always work! I am actually very impressed so far at the white LED's, I went out on a leap of faith to try them since not many have ventured into white territory due to red and blue LEDs being the ones that are promoted. So far I have had great growth!

And i am certainly glad to hear your back on from a break. You dissapeared once things started to get good on my grow haha


----------



## lospsi (May 16, 2013)

wow, nice set up,seems like you know what you are doing, keep us updated,happy growing!


----------



## g00sEgg (May 16, 2013)

Sub'd. Lookin' good, bro.


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Sub'd. Lookin' good, bro.


Hey goosegg, thanks man. Now you have a first row seat to my craziness! I'm sure I will have some questions for you guys along the way.





lospsi said:


> wow, nice set up, seems like you know what you are doing, keep us updated, happy growing!


Just trying not to kill them! Thanks for dropping by.



Found my first bag seed from some stuff I bought earlier this year before I started growing my own. Popped the seed in some water and the tap root came out this morning. I dropped it into a Dixie cup to see what I can do with it. So now I have 6 seeds into soil.


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

trueg115 said:


> Well thankfully for you the big guns always work! I am actually very impressed so far at the white LED's, I went out on a leap of faith to try them since not many have ventured into white territory due to red and blue LEDs being the ones that are promoted. So far I have had great growth! And i am certainly glad to hear your back on from a break. You dissapeared once things started to get good on my grow haha


Yeah sorry about that. Without a closet grow in the works I wasn't very motivated to get on RIU. I do like the Toke N Talk section. It's good for a laugh. But without the daily gardening activities I stayed clear of the growing section. But I'm back and you are getting pretty close to harvest. 

Did you clone anything or planning to grow from seed? I'm thinking about cloning some of the single strains I'm growing now. I have plenty of AK47 and Pineapple Exp seeds so I didn't clone my first grow. There is also concern about where to build the veg cabinet. I was thinking about using the space where the vaporizer is on the photo above. The shelves pop out and that can give me 4ft by 20" of space. I can also spit it in half and have to 24" x 20" cabinets spaces. Cross that bridge when I get there. 





lykarckstar420 said:


> I just finished my first indoor tent 400W mh HPS had a few to many plants and didnt know WTF i was doing and ended up with these not unhappy with it but not happy either 182 grams , so not great either , but my 1st time so I aint upset and I can use your set up to help dial in mine.


Yeah definitely give yourself a break and a pat on the back. I know many growers that would be extremely happy with 182 grams of harvested bud. Anything over zero is a win! Bet you learned a lot along the way. How big were your containers? The photo looks like they were maxed out and could not grow any bigger or maybe you wanted a smaller size? 

I'm here to help if I can. And I always have the pros on the friend list that are a great resource for newbs like us.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 16, 2013)

Great setup, looks like the better homes and gardens version of a stealth grow. Good luck Prosperian


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yeah sorry about that. Without a closet grow in the works I wasn't very motivated to get on RIU. I do like the Toke N Talk section. It's good for a laugh. But without the daily gardening activities I stayed clear of the growing section. But I'm back and you are getting pretty close to harvest.
> 
> Did you clone anything or planning to grow from seed? I'm thinking about cloning some of the single strains I'm growing now. I have plenty of AK47 and Pineapple Exp seeds so I didn't clone my first grow. There is also concern about where to build the veg cabinet. I was thinking about using the space where the vaporizer is on the photo above. The shelves pop out and that can give me 4ft by 20" of space. I can also spit it in half and have to 24" x 20" cabinets spaces. Cross that bridge when I get there.
> 
> ...




2 gallon only... real tiny and wasnt sure about plant height in my tent and all that jazz. but now i know I go to 4 / 5 gallon and grow 4 less plants and get more yield.


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> 2 gallon only... real tiny and wasnt sure about plant height in my tent and all that jazz. but now i know I go to 4 / 5 gallon and grow 4 less plants and get more yield.


Yeah, I ran 3 gallon last time. Going bigger 5 gal geo pots. It will be tight in there! You got the right idea, less plants, bigger containers. Should get you where you want to be come harvest time.





Gs3000 said:


> Great setup, looks like the better homes and gardens version of a stealth grow. Good luck Prosperian


What's up GS3000? You got anything in the garden? Decided to pay a visit to the hardware store and walmart for some cfls. Just something to get the seedlings started. Six 100w should be a good start. I will wire these bathroom fixtures into a hanging fixture. I can use them for my cloning cabinet later on when I go Better Homes and Garden phase two.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Slipon (May 16, 2013)

yea they would be great for keeping a mother and clones, I see you have two spare once  you could also ways add em to the HPS in flowering for some better spectrum/side lighting ? if temperatures is`t a problem


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I like that idea about adding some light to the HPS. I read your post on Trueg's thread about the benefits from the LEDs in your garden. Looks like they are working.


----------



## Slipon (May 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yeah, I like that idea about adding some light to the HPS. I read your post on Trueg's thread about the benefits from the LEDs in your garden. Looks like they are working.


they do, Im impressed, dunno whats up with all the people that diss em so much, but then agin, I did set my expectations a little low from the start, and I did wait a year, and got some 3W LEDs and with some White`s mixed in (amazing what can happen in a year, last time I looked it was mostly 1W blue/Red`s I saw around) and I did go for some quality (even tho I have seen even better once after my buy ) 

my guess is that all them who talked bad about LEDs had cheap blue/red UFO`s from china and/or did`t know how to grow or how to use the LEDs to its maximum

one thing I learned about LEDs is that they actually got great penetration (atleast the 3W with lenses) I almost have the same foot candles as with the 600W but with much better spectrum

but they don't spread out the light much, need to use em in a way so all the Bud´s is located under them (scrog fit perfectly) 

well Im sold, no heat, low power (I now use around half of what I used with my 600W set up) and plant`s/Bud`s look so nice, healthy and frosty, 
also the safety/stealth me like


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 16, 2013)

LEDS with the HPS ????

HMMM


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

Alright. Took about an hour to fabricate, but here is my new seedling / cloning fixture. They can be angled about any direction with the adjustable screws on the cross braces. 

Lowe's Hardware Bathroom Fixtures $8 ea.
2 Boxes of 100 watt 5K $10 ea
Had the rest of the stuff in my garage of junk.


----------



## Slipon (May 16, 2013)

sweet ! to bad I cant Rep you more


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

Slipon said:


> they do, Im impressed, dunno whats up with all the people that diss em so much ... my guess is that all them who talked bad about LEDs had cheap blue/red UFO`s from china and/or did`t know how to grow or how to use the LEDs to its maximum
> 
> one thing I learned about LEDs is that they actually got great penetration (atleast the 3W with lenses) I almost have the same foot candles as with the 600W but with much better spectrum ... but they don't spread out the light much, need to use em in a way so all the Bud´s is located under them (scrog fit perfectly) well Im sold, no heat, low power (I now use around half of what I used with my 600W set up) and plant`s/Bud`s look so nice, healthy and frosty,
> also the safety/stealth me like


I knew you had enough experience to really judge the results of quality LEDs out there. Glad they are working out for you. I've considered doing a SCROG but my limited access makes watering and feeding an obstacle. I am not going to make too many changes this grow so I can learn from each adjustment and see my results. 

This round is about using better quality soil (Roots Organics Potting) and LST - Main-lining. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html

I hope these two additions will increase my production and I will gain some experience with these trimming techniques along the way.





Slipon said:


> sweet ! to bad I cant Rep you more


Rep is not necessary. Just having experienced growers like you keeping an eye on me so I don't f-up too bad is the best.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Alright. Took about an hour to fabricate, but here is my new seedling / cloning fixture. They can be angled about any direction with the adjustable screws on the cross braces.
> 
> Lowe's Hardware Bathroom Fixtures $8 ea.
> 2 Boxes of 100 watt 5K $10 ea
> Had the rest of the stuff in my garage of junk.


Nice, man! It's always a great feeling when you put an idea on paper and make it reality! That's pretty cool, man. I, too, am going to have to do something for veg/clonging soon. May just have to steal/bogart your idea. lol +rep


----------



## B166ER420 (May 16, 2013)

Nice little cfl rig you whippped up!Have you seen any of mine?


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

Sure, seen your cfl collection many times in past posts. You can rock the cfl to harvest which is amazing with yields you crank out. I'm liking the no heat issue with these babies. 

The 400w MH is looking sad in the pics above, just sitting there turned off for the moment.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 16, 2013)

Hey Prosperian, I thinking I might be over doing it with my grow. Might have gotten a little carried away. I'm into week four of my 12/12 flip of my Bubba Kush. I had to move my 2nd grow out of my grow boxes and now I'm using the boxes to flower my two bubbas. I'm setting up a area in my garage to handle the 2nd and 3rd grow. I just transplanted my 2nd batch to Home Depot 5 gallon buckets. The 2nd batch is ten plants which consist of 2 each of white widow, white russian, chernobyl, 3rd dimension and girl scout cookie. They are about 22 inches tall right now, I'm going to giving them two weeks in the buckets and then flip them to 12/12. Probably may try taking some clones first. I'm using two T5 four bulb fixtures with HO 54 watt 5000k tubes for lighting in the new area. 

Just picked up a full script of clones for the 3rd grow. The 3rd grow consist of 5 skywalker og, 2 blue dream, 2 lsd, 2 jack the ripper, 2 sharksbreath and 2 chemdawg 4. I think I'm going to try a different nutrients, any recommendations? Currently I'm using FF trio - Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. 

Oh yeah I almost forgot I got 5 northern white ape for grow 2.5

You can check them out with the links below.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/651168-rowdy-bunch-girls-getting-ready.html

Flowering Bubba Kush 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/651754-bubba-kush-26-days-since-3.html

I will add pictures of the 3rd batch after get them settled in by repotting them and getting them up and growing.

Again good luck - those are some nice looking fixtures you created. Really a classy looking grow area. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 16, 2013)

Subbed. Damn that kicks ass. I try so hard to be clean and then I see this. My wife would love you man.


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Nice, man! It's always a great feeling when you put an idea on paper and make it reality! That's pretty cool, man. I, too, am going to have to do something for veg/clonging soon. May just have to steal/bogart your idea. lol +rep


Couldn't see paying big bucks for a 2X2 t-5 fixture when I could put one of these together quick, cheap, and easy. Could you imagine four of these bad boys angled around the grow? I'd do it if I thought I could match my HPS in bud production. I do love the low-heat of the cfl.


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Subbed. Damn that kicks ass. I try so hard to be clean and then I see this. My wife would love you man.


Sounds like my kind of lady. My wife is a pig. Just kidding! Thanks for the post.






Gs3000 said:


> Hey Prosperian, I thinking I might be over doing it with my grow. Might have gotten a little carried away.


You think?

Lol, I got tired just reading what you got going on. You obviously love the game. Thanks for the feedback and I will surely keep an eye on your threads, looking good.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 16, 2013)

Im guessing you can use that dude for about 3-4 weeks at least before you fire up the 400mh.I like that you got 2 seperate 3 bulb fixtures,that makes for a more spreadout light,plus you can use splitters if you need and double your output easy.Use them till 12/12???
These are my newest creations


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

Oh, I have not seen the close ups before. Man these are nice fixtures and the setup with the wrap a round is cool.


----------



## mycomaster (May 16, 2013)

I love your strain line up bro. I have Skunk#1, Cinderella99, and Blue O.G. from G-13 Labs going right now. I love their Skunk#1 it's the classic weed smell to me and have grown it inside many times, and am trying it outside this year with some Cinderella99 that was vegged to 4 foot before it was put outside. I really enjoy their genetics, I find it easy to find a keeper from every strain I grow of theirs. Pineapple Express, Blueberry Gum, Royal Kush all grown and loved. I would like to get their Midnight Kush and Chocolate heaven and maybe the Raw Diesel. I'm definitely sub'd man and sending irie vibes to your grow. May Shiva bless your garden! Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 16, 2013)

Sorry to post and run,gotta eat sometime.Thanks man, im proud of the way these fixtures work! They're not even my favoritesI did not mean to post that last pic it was just to show how many cfl's is too many...lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 16, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Im guessing you can use that dude for about 3-4 weeks at least before you fire up the 400mh.I like that you got 2 seperate 3 bulb fixtures,that makes for a more spreadout light,plus you can use splitters if you need and double your output easy.Use them till 12/12???
> These are my newest creations
> View attachment 2659444View attachment 2659445View attachment 2659447View attachment 2659448
> View attachment 2659458View attachment 2659461


You guys are incredible. That is the coolest set up man. It looks like it should be on a spaceship. This is a whole next level. If you guys can do this, the least I can do is grow good kind.


----------



## prosperian (May 16, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Sorry to post and run,gotta eat sometime.Thanks man, im proud of the way these fixtures work! They're not even my favoritesI did not mean to post that last pic it was just to show how many cfl's is too many...lol


Show off.





mycomaster said:


> I'm definitely sub'd man and sending irie vibes to your grow. May Shiva bless your garden! Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


Thanks man.







GandalfdaGreen said:


> You guys are incredible. That is the coolest set up man. It looks like it should be on a spaceship. This is a whole next level. If you guys can do this, the least I can do is grow good kind.


Ha, I was thinking time machine, but it's not a Delorean.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks you guys,that praise feels good because this is the only way I can show off my stuff


----------



## B166ER420 (May 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Show off.


Thanks for letting me!peace


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I love your strain line up bro. I have Skunk#1, Cinderella99, and Blue O.G. from G-13 Labs going right now. I love their Skunk#1 it's the classic weed smell to me and have grown it inside many times, and am trying it outside this year with some Cinderella99 that was vegged to 4 foot before it was put outside. I really enjoy their genetics, I find it easy to find a keeper from every strain I grow of theirs. Pineapple Express, Blueberry Gum, Royal Kush all grown and loved. I would like to get their Midnight Kush and Chocolate heaven and maybe the Raw Diesel. I'm definitely sub'd man and sending irie vibes to your grow. May Shiva bless your garden! Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.



how is the skunk #1 as a smoke and how is it to grow, been looking in to that strain as I like them old genetics (grow LSD that is a mix of skunk #1 and Mazar)
and I can get the seeds cheap at my local hydro shop (20$ for 10 femi seed`s) have been told its a high yielder easy to grow strain and good smoke even tho its not the strongest


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Im guessing you can use that dude for about 3-4 weeks at least before you fire up the 400mh.I like that you got 2 seperate 3 bulb fixtures,that makes for a more spreadout light,plus you can use splitters if you need and double your output easy.Use them till 12/12???
> These are my newest creations
> View attachment 2659444View attachment 2659445View attachment 2659447View attachment 2659448
> View attachment 2659458View attachment 2659461





nice work, Im a big DIY fan and I rather make it myself then buy it  but then agin Im a metal smith (stainless steel) so its easy for me 

this I made in a few lunch breaks (so finish is`t 110% but do the work, well did, now Im on to LEDs so its retired in my basement)


----------



## mycomaster (May 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> how is the skunk #1 as a smoke and how is it to grow, been looking in to that strain as I like them old genetics (grow LSD that is a mix of skunk #1 and Mazar)
> and I can get the seeds cheap at my local hydro shop (20$ for 10 femi seed`s) have been told its a high yielder easy to grow strain and good smoke even tho its not the strongest


I really enjoy the Skunk#1. She's a fast grower, some phenos will definitely yield better than others, but even a lower yielder gives such nice smoke when cured right. You're right about the potency, not the highest cannabanoid levels, but I kinda like that it doesn't mind fuck you too hard. Great daytime smoke and when puffed on a little heavy can put you right to sleep. I really enjoy the fact that it's great for nausea, a little in my vape and that's the end of that. Great for appetite stimulation as well, that stuff will have me eating out of my fridge after I've pulled up a chair to it. G-13 Labs Cinderella99 is also really nice, more fruity than the Skunk#1 of course, and a better yielder as well on almost all phenos. A stronger smoke for sure, and also grows a little faster in most cases. I'll have to try the L.S.D. Thanks for the heads up on that, I really enjoy old school genetics. Plus it's hard to beat a strong Mazar in my opinion. Love the Afghani indica's for sleep and appetite stimulation, and the sativa's for all day long meds. Boy did God really know what he was doing when he made this beautiful plant. A little something for everyone. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## May11th (May 17, 2013)

Great to know. I have alot of skunk action going lol love their smells . Sleeskunk.
, lemon skunk , and super skunk. So is it true skunk #1 is the cheese pheno?


----------



## mycomaster (May 17, 2013)

A pheno of Skunk#1 is cheese I believe. It's hard to say who's lineage cheese came from considering some breeders will make their own versions of strains. There are alot of O.G. Kush's out there, but who's to say they're all original you know. You have to be careful when buying genetics to make sure what you are getting is legit, that doesn't mean it won't be fire it's just to say it might not be 100% correct lineage. I love the skunk strains man, I.M.O. they're hard to beat. Sleeskunk is suppose to be amazing, I have a buddy that just started some 3-4 weeks ago and that plant is looking spectacular! A little jealous. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

_The strain that changed the face of cannabis culture across the world continues to amaze weed-lovers more than a quarter-century after her release! The original Skunk hybrids fused traditional cultivars from Central and South America, Afghanistan and Thailand. Through generations of intensive selection and back-crossing, the very best examples of Skunk were stabilised into the first true-breeding Indica-Sativa hybrid - the classic Indica-dominant Skunk #1.

The potency of this branch of the cannabis family tree is so notorious that &#8216;skunk&#8217; is often used as a name for any powerful ganja. Breeders regard Skunk #1 as the benchmark of uniform, reliable performance and her rock-solid genotype has influenced a hundred modern hybrids. Skunk#1&#8217;s energetic performance and bountiful yields demonstrate the true meaning of hybrid vigour. Growth and flowering are mostly-Indica in appearance, with Skunk #1 gaining a little more height than a pure Indica when blooming. The extra-dark green of this strain&#8217;s leaves comes from her Afghanica ancestors and contrasts sharply with her lime-green growing tips.


_

about the LSD, its a real killer, so potent, if your not careful it put you to sleep (and I have smoked quality hash on a bong for +20 years) 

here is a few pics


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

Found a PAX portable vaporizer on Craig's List last night. Had to swing buy a parking lot and make the swap (always fun). Used it last night with some pineapple exp. I really like how it works and it's so damn small. I have a vapor brother's in the cabinet I've used exclusively for about three years. Now I got something I can take outside and enjoy.











B166ER420 said:


> Im guessing you can use that dude for about 3-4 weeks at least before you fire up the 400mh.I like that you got 2 seperate 3 bulb fixtures,that makes for a more spreadout light,plus you can use splitters if you need and double your output easy.Use them till 12/12???


I'd like to run the cfls for a while but I'm setup for the MH so these babies will get the 400w as soon as they mature a couple weeks. I was going to use a couple of shop lamps like I did last time but I figured the fixture would come in handy for mothers and cloning if I go that way. The point is, I want to keep the plant's nodes tight during veg and flower so blasting them with the 400w helps me do that.


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

nice, what was the price ?


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

$150. Used but in great shape. I've been in the market for a portable for over two years. Just didn't want to spend $300.

These things are touchy, but only if you don't clean them every 8-10 uses. The screen and little pieces get caked with resin but takes 5 minutes to clean. 

sticky icky = no workie workie


----------



## mycomaster (May 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> _The strain that changed the face of cannabis culture across the world continues to amaze weed-lovers more than a quarter-century after her release! The original Skunk hybrids fused traditional cultivars from Central and South America, Afghanistan and Thailand. Through generations of intensive selection and back-crossing, the very best examples of Skunk were stabilised into the first true-breeding Indica-Sativa hybrid - the classic Indica-dominant Skunk #1.
> 
> The potency of this branch of the cannabis family tree is so notorious that &#8216;skunk&#8217; is often used as a name for any powerful ganja. Breeders regard Skunk #1 as the benchmark of uniform, reliable performance and her rock-solid genotype has influenced a hundred modern hybrids. Skunk#1&#8217;s energetic performance and bountiful yields demonstrate the true meaning of hybrid vigour. Growth and flowering are mostly-Indica in appearance, with Skunk #1 gaining a little more height than a pure Indica when blooming. The extra-dark green of this strain&#8217;s leaves comes from her Afghanica ancestors and contrasts sharply with her lime-green growing tips.
> 
> ...


Dude what can anybody say after that, but WOW!! That looks amazing, very frosty, and your plants looked so healthy in all the shots. Looks like you have your shit together for sure. I'm really into organics myself what media do you use and what kind of nute regiment do you prefer? I think I might just have to do a run of L.S.D and check that girl out. Where did you get your genetics, and if from seed what kind of phenos are there to look for? Thanks for the follow up info and the pics very nice hustle. It's always a pleasure to come across somebody who knows what they're talking about and pleasant to talk to as well. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

lol thanks  

and yes so frosty and dense, a Bud looking like 3 grams weighs 5 

LSD is from Barney`s farm, some People diss like barney`s but I have only had great experience with this strain, tho it can be stressed to hermi so treat em like babies in flowering

also why I wanted to look in to skunk N01 as it should be pretty stable and a high yielder and I do sumtimes wish I had some "day" time smoke as the LSD do lock you in your place for hours, maybe do one of both on my next run and see, some how it seems like the best way to really know for sure, by doing it yourself 

and yes from seed, Phenos ? sorry please explain ? dunno the exact meaning of that word


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

Ooh yea BTW

about grow medium, Im a "soil man" 

just seem`s like the best choice for me, and I also like to keep it rather organic, tho its not sum thing I follow strictly, I also have some "semi" organic/mineral base liquid nuts from Plagron I use, but I like to mix a nice home for my girl`s so I dont really have to do much other then water in Veg. seem`s to work for me




in flowering I usealy try to keep it simple, I have good experience with plagron`s product, tho I don't like there light mix as much as Biobizz 

here is what is mostly use in flowering



some Bat guano (both powder and "tea") and some molasses have worked nice for me (grew them LSD in the pics) 

and also a small bottle of green sensation from Plagron (Bud booster for late flowering) 
but as I said I also have a bottle of plagron terra bloom, a simple cheap basic flowering nut`s 

as I wanted to try to see if you could keep it simple and cost down,mix a basic organic soil for veg and use one bottle all flowering, works for now, the bigger plant I have going now is on terra bloom from plagron alone other is a more organic grown with the bat guano and molasses 

tho I must add that I use a good amount of Epsom salt on all plant, to keep em nice green and happy, specially the LSD is a big Mg lover, I normally use it in between the nuts, so nuts, water/salt, then nuts agin aso


----------



## mycomaster (May 17, 2013)

I like your syatem bro, pretty close to mine. I like epsoms as well works pretty good, and if you go to a drug store or grocery store you can pick some up 4lbs or about 2 kilos for like $4 american instead of $13-$14 in a grow shop. I like to use gypsum for cal or an egg shell soak of some kind. Phenos just mean what different looking and smelling types come out of the same strain. For instance does L.S.D. have both taller growing girls and also girls that will stay shorter? Everytime you grow from seed you always get the same taller ones and the same smaller ones at the same time, and each one that is different you always notice in each grow from seed. So the taller one would be pheno#1 and the shorter pheno#2 and maybe there's one that smells like feet or some shit that would be pheno#3. So if you ever hear someone say I have the fruity pheno they're talking about a particular attribute this one plant has out of all their plants that are the same strain. I hope that helps I don't know how good of an explanation that was. When you say you want to grow Skunk#1 because it's stable you're saying you want to grow it because it has very few phenos, each one has uniform yields and potency when compared to each other. And yes it is a good yielder of very frosty dense flowers. I never discredit a strain until I personally grow it, you're right the only way you know is if you grow. I got an Acapulco Gold seed gifted to me from a friend and it was an awesome plant, tall as hell and frosty dense and beautiful. Alot of people said I got lucky with a good pheno, but it's hard to believe there are forms of that plant that suck. Sometimes if I'm sick and just can't tend my girls like i nedd to I'll cheat a little and use bottle nutes or semi-organic pure blend pro or something. I won't lose sleep over that, but I really try to do it the best for the girls whenever possible. I figure they're giving they're lives for my meds so I try to give them the best lives I can to the end. Kind of a hippie mentality I guess, but that's how I personally feel about it. Hell during flower I'll put my mp3 player in my grow and play Bach and Beethoven for the girls sometimes if I can't give them as much personal time that day, they seem to respond. I like to at least go through once or twice a day and touch them all and bend them around and talk to them. Well anyways you sound like you have a system that works for sure, lookin good bro. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

*"Are my plants ready to harvest?" "How many oz. do you think I will get?"

*I don't see any amber trichs... wait I don't see any buds, or leaves, or stems. Lol, have a great weekend!*
*


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

a ton maybe two


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> Ooh yea BTW about grow medium, Im a "soil man"  just seem`s like the best choice for me, and I also like to keep it rather organic


Part of me would like to build a lab in my grow closet with automated everything full on hydro and software driven. But, I get a lot of enjoyment from the smell and feel of organic soil. It's therapeutic at the moment. If that ceases to be the case, I will dive head on into more synthetic growing just to give it a try. I can always go back to organic.


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

for me its mostly a question on work, if I mix a good soil to begin with I will have a minimum of work and most likely less problems to deal with, atleast thats how I see it, have been looking in to DWG, but then I also need pump`s running, buy/maintain/adjust a good PH and Ecc pen, keep temperature`s down (hard with LEDs as you need a ambi temperature around 80F as there is next to no heat so canopy stays the same as the ambi (when I check it might be 82F if my ambi is 80F) 

guess its a mater of temperament and personal prefers, I can see the yield is better, but then agin, one mistake with the hydro set up (PH/Ecc) and you might ruin that I can also see the point in not buying/trowing out soil, that would be nice  but thats the only real work of soil, after that its just watering, the DWG would need daily checks and weekly changes and replacement of broken pump`s plus the extra noise/power use 

I tried coco, but I still like soil better, its "semi" hydro so to speak, but then I would rater that the hole step and go hydro/DWG, agin this is me, I know theres a lot of people that love it, as I said Im a soil man


----------



## mycomaster (May 17, 2013)

I was doing an Ebb N Flow table for a while but I could never flush everything out of that shit. Oh man that would piss me off, all that work and the trimming and curing and then it wouldn't taste right. I tried all kinds of flushing methods and flushing agents and all that. When I got back into soil and finally went 99.9% organic I couldn't be happier with the final meds for sure. Burns real clean, smells amazing, and the quality is just there for me now. I'm really kind of stuck on that L.S.D. man, I'm more of a sativa smoker myself. Unless I feel bad and then the indicas come out pretty quick, but I think I'm gonna pick up a 10 pack of beans to have on hand. I like having a good selection, I just know one day I'll be able to plant an entire field Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## hbbum (May 17, 2013)

I really like the adjustable shelving idea, seems simple but a very good idea for airflow. After my current grow I am going to throw up a door and some drywall so I have a completely lockable closet like you are using. I figure that will also help with the sound and insulation since it is in my office and would love to get rid of the sound of fans while I work 

I will be stealing the adjustable shelf idea though


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> for me its mostly a question on work, if I mix a good soil to begin with I will have a minimum of work and most likely less problems to deal with, atleast thats how I see it ... I know theres a lot of people that love it, as I said Im a soil man


I can see your point. The soil does have a nice time buffer that allows for correcting mistakes. 





hbbum said:


> I really like the adjustable shelving idea, seems simple but a very good idea for airflow. After my current grow I am going to throw up a door and some drywall so I have a completely lockable closet like you are using. I figure that will also help with the sound and insulation since it is in my office and would love to get rid of the sound of fans while I work  I will be stealing the adjustable shelf idea though


Yeah, you are welcome to anything I post on here, some of it might actually work! 

I like the flexibility in this design and the adjustable shelves are perfect. I have extra arm brackets for hanging stuff like clip fans, gauges, or humidifiers. I make a few adjustments to shelves and it becomes my drying room. Airflow is great and the floor stays clean!





mycomaster said:


> When I got back into soil and finally went 99.9% organic I couldn't be happier with the final meds for sure... Burns real clean, smells amazing, and the quality is just there for me now.


Interesting results, thanks for sharing. We eat a lot of organic fruits and vegetables and they always tastes better than the other stuff. Local organic is the best. Seems to me, growing organically would produce a similar quality of product in the bud. Only problem, organic produce is very expensive. 

Couple questions to throw out there to my subs...

*Does organic bud cost more to make? 

How does organically grown bud compare on the retail market to non-organic?*


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

Im in the believe it would be cheaper, much cheaper, if I had a garden I would make a compost bin and a small worm farm, make my own organic soil and tea`s 

and that would be the end of buying expensive nutrients, that you really don't know where comes from or what it contain 

Im also in the believe the organic Bud`s would cost more


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

That's dedication. I don't know if I could keep a compost bin and worm farm. I can barely keep fish.


----------



## Slipon (May 17, 2013)

yet you keep both plants and a wife


----------



## hbbum (May 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yet you keep both plants and a wife


Only one of those has any chance of being a cost savings....


----------



## prosperian (May 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yet you keep both plants and a wife


Well, I think she keeps me. I feel like a kept man, yeah I'm kept.


----------



## mycomaster (May 17, 2013)

Organics are cheaper for sure, if you do your own composting and collection of natural soil amendments. Or buy them in bulk like I've started doing, can be up to 50-60% cheaper to buy soil amendments in bulk. I half a shit ton of storage bins and garbage cans full of soil cooking in my basement labeled with dates and ingredient lists and their percentages. I have 3 different soils I'll make up, a higher nitrogen one for veg, a higher phosphorus and potassium mix for bloom, and a general lower nute formula for mixing and seedlings. I have a kiddie pool I mix it all up in and then put it in the tubs and trash cans to mellow or cook. I've really picked up alot over the last couple of years with Subcools Super Soil and other good reading about composting and organics and such. Although I have my own super soil recipes, but I focused more on plant phase than just choking the soil with ton's of stuff and burning up my plant, not that Subcool ever burns his girls, I was just having some troubles with it. I was lucky enough to learn alot about organics from my father before he passed away, very save the earth kinda guy, but far from a hippie. He loved growing his own food and the occasional pot plant or four or five. My first grows were with the chemical bottle nutes but got sick of the flushing and nute lock and all the dumb shit, thought how can I make this easier and better, Organics! That was it after the first harvest and cure and smoke session, said OH SHIT, this is what it's suppose to taste like, and never looked back. I do have to say at first I was spending way more $ on all the amendments and better starting soils and such, but started finding cheaper alternatives to more popular forms of amendments and buying them in bulk when I could and also sourcing things from the internet as well as local shops I really don't find it to be any more expensive than chemical nutes if not cheaper now. I used to spend tons of cash buying expensive ass bloom boosters and all kinds of enhancers and hormones and all kinds of weird irrelevant shit. I now know you just don't need that crap, good soil, some molasses and clean water can get you just as far if not achieve better results, and the smoke is 100X better I.M.O. I have to agree with Prosperian, I think my wife keeps me around as well. Not sure why, she doesn't smoke but maybe twice a year if that, and I'm on disability, have been for years so it's sure as hell not the $. I guess she sees something in me I'm incapable of bringing to light for myself. I'm just glad she considers me a good enough pheno to keep around. Keep it green everybody. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## Slipon (May 18, 2013)

yea keep it green 

[video=youtube;lFeLDc2CzOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFeLDc2CzOs[/video]


----------



## prosperian (May 18, 2013)

Good Saturday morning!

I have 4 of the 6 plants popping through the surface soil. 

Now I'm in the game.


----------



## mycomaster (May 18, 2013)

That's 2/3 in 2 days, not bad man. Keep that up! I'm sorry I didn't catch what you were popping, do you mind posting that I would like to follow along. I should be popping some beans right now, but I have to veg and flower in the same spot this time. There goes my perpetual harvest. I'll just have to work with the 32+ headed monster I have going. I've never had this many tops on a plant before, I hope it will flower all right. I knew I wouldn't have my normal spaces so I wanted to boost my yield a little so I've had some plants in veg for a pretty long time now, it will be more than 70 days before I flip. I still have them no more than a foot tall right now though. I've pinched topped trained and tied these girls just about to death, but they're still as healthy as could be. The 2 older ones have preflowers all over them pretty cool, and they are so stinky it's great. Vegging the Skunk#1 like this is really interesting, my yield will be pretty killer I hope. Oh Slipon I was tooling around Attitude and found R.K.S. from I think Reserva Privada It's Really Killer Skunk and it looks and sounds pretty good. Old school meets new school kinda thing. Thought I would let you know. Keep up the good work Prosperian lookin killer. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## prosperian (May 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'm sorry I didn't catch what you were popping, do you mind posting that I would like to follow along.


Got any pics of your plants?
Here's the list:

White Lavender G13
Diesel Auto G13
Blue OG G13
SourKush AKA Headband Reserva Privada
The OG #18 Reserva Privada
A bag seed for shits and giggles planted a day later and probably a give-a-way for my smoking buddy






Slipon said:


> yea keep it green


I forgot about that scene, so many good ones from the Fifth Element.


----------



## mycomaster (May 18, 2013)

Wow dude sorry I had you post the headline of your thread, I'm so fuckin out of it sometimes. The Fifth Element is a modern classic, great movie! I have a Blue O.G. going right now, it's a little slow now, and it's pretty indica dom. It seems like she popped grew like hell and kinda tired a little. I've had lots of plants do that though, I'm sure she'll be fine. I really like the seeds from G-13 Labs they always look like the perfect seed you would think of in your mind, never small or discolored or something. Their genetic mixes are always really interesting to me as well. The Blue O.G. is Blue Moonshine crossed with O.G. Kush, the Blue Moonshine is from D.J. Short I would assume, and it's the white widow version of blueberry. It's suppose to be super potent and delaicious and then you have the O.G. Kush, wow that should be amazing. I'm pretty stoked about the Iced Grapefruit I have going now from Female Seeds, super fast grower and the node spacing and branches are very uniform and pretty tight. Responds well to topping and training being almost always the first girl to pick herself back up after I work her and leave her bent over.(sound kinky don't it) Really a joy to grow so far, and the sativa dominance is very pronounced in her leafs and structure, very nice. I would have to give the second place to my Sour Blueberry from Humboldt Seed Organisation, very indica dom plant in appearance with wide dark leafs and pretty squat structure. It grows a little slower than the Iced Grapefruit, but is a much heavier plant in the sense that it has thick stems and leafs that will hold plenty of weight I'm sure. After I get done working with her and stretching and bending her my fingers are all sticky and smell terrific. The plant is only like 3 weeks old or something and it smells like it's in flower, pretty incredible really. Keep it green Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## prosperian (May 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> The Blue O.G. is Blue Moonshine crossed with O.G. Kush, the Blue Moonshine is from D.J. Short I would assume, and it's the white widow version of blueberry. It's suppose to be super potent and delaicious and then you have the O.G. Kush, wow that should be amazing.


Yes, keep me up to date on the Blue OG. Sounds like a killer strain. 

All these seeds I'm growing were freebies from Attitude when I placed my big AK47 and Pineapple Exp order. I love Attitude's promos!


----------



## mycomaster (May 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> All these seeds I'm growing were freebies from Attitude when I placed my big AK47 and Pineapple Exp order. I love Attitude's promos!


Hell yeah, I love a good Attitude promo. The 420 promo was pretty killer, I got some really good freebies then, La Chocolat, Darkstar, and some Cinderella99 seeds from G-13 Labs, but that was a promo they were just happening to be doing at the time. I ordered some more Blue O.G. seeds after gifting the first freebie one I got and got 3 Cindy99 seeds for every 5 pack I ordered. I've ended up with some killer plants from freebies, I've also been horribly disappointed before, it's all part of the game really. The Pineapple Express is really great depending on pheno. I've had a really killer pheno once, really sweey and skunky. She had just great growth in veg so I cloned her and she really surprised me in flower, what a yielder. I'll keep you well informed on the Blue O.G. brother, pretty excited about this girl myself. I think the effect will be a nice indica lockdown. I really am looking for a great fruitty indica that's not dank in flavor, but sweeter. I know there are lots of lemony ones out there but kinda getting tired of that. I want just sweet like red berries or something. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe,  out.


----------



## prosperian (May 18, 2013)

*5 for 5 on the seedlings.*

First true leaves showing and the fifth seedling popped the surface. The bag seed was planted 24 hours later, so maybe by tomorrow we will see if she responds.


----------



## bass1014 (May 18, 2013)

oops reped the wrong post but hell u got it for giving it.lol ill rep him too..


Slipon said:


> sweet ! to bad I cant Rep you more


----------



## Slipon (May 18, 2013)

LMAO, was just wondering so looked through the thread  

ty I see if I can return the favor, then we are even


----------



## bass1014 (May 18, 2013)

that's why they call it dope...


bass1014 said:


> oops reped the wrong post but hell u got it for giving it.lol ill rep him too..


----------



## prosperian (May 18, 2013)

Yea, the last seed broke the surface. Last one was a bag seed, so we will have to see if it's a female. 

But I'm happy that all are growing leaves and reaching for the sky.

Think I will take my 7 yr. old daughter to a fancy restaurant tonight. My son is at my parents house for a "boys" sleep over with his cousins. 

Wife is out late. Yup, I'll go have a steak and take my little princess with me.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 18, 2013)

I'll be your little princess for the night if it involves a nice big steak...lol


----------



## prosperian (May 19, 2013)

Maybe next time Goose. My little girl had fun last night. We went to a Japanese Steak House. Those are always fun and Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream after!

Plants at 5 days...


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Maybe next time Goose. My little girl had fun last night. We went to a Japanese Steak House. Those are always fun and Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream after!
> 
> Plants at 5 days...


Heck yeah, man! Family time is always good. Was it like a mongolian barbecue style? Where they cook it right in front of ya...yummm.
Your little guys are doing good. Keep it up.


----------



## prosperian (May 19, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> Was it like a mongolian barbecue style? Where they cook it right in front of ya...yummm. Your little guys are doing good. Keep it up.


Oh yes, they do the fireball volcano and light the grill on fire too. 





I prefer the Dixie cups over the Jiffy Peat Pots. I only mention this because I really struggled getting seeds to grow using the Peat Pots last year. I killed all four seeds on my first go. Second attempt all the seeds lived but slow getting started.

This time the seeds popped the surface much faster in the Dixie cups. The soil was warmed to 82 degrees using the seedling pad and one cfl per cup at 3" from soil surface. The cups insulate the soil better and the base soil has small sticks and perlite that allow air to easily penetrate and water to drain.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 19, 2013)

Yeah..I don't like the peat pots much either. I use them to start my garden veggies indoor in early spring...but they didn't work so well with my ganja. Got dry really fast it seemed.


----------



## BegginerNew (May 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> nice work, Im a big DIY fan and I rather make it myself then buy it  but then agin Im a metal smith (stainless steel) so its easy for me
> 
> this I made in a few lunch breaks (so finish is`t 110% but do the work, well did, now Im on to LEDs so its retired in my basement)
> 
> View attachment 2659838View attachment 2659839View attachment 2659840View attachment 2659841View attachment 2659842View attachment 2659843View attachment 2659844View attachment 2659845


mate you got some nice skills 

also this you first grow yeah ? i will be checking this thread as i get more time now i just look it fast


----------



## prosperian (May 20, 2013)

Grow #2. My first grow was harvested back in March. Ended with nine oz. of dried bud from the four pants at about 9.5 weeks into flower. Here's is my bud porn from the last grow. Some of you guys will remember these shots.


----------



## hbbum (May 20, 2013)

I got the munchies just looking at those pics


----------



## BegginerNew (May 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Grow #2. My first grow was harvested back in March. Ended with nine oz. of dried bud from the four pants at about 9.5 weeks into flower. Here's is my bud porn from the last grow. Some of you guys will remember these shots.



kiss-ass nothing els to say


----------



## prosperian (May 20, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I got the munchies just looking at those pics


Thanks, it smokes as good as it looks. My smoking buddy is going through the zips pretty quickly and that puts pressure on me to get another harvest in before fall.


----------



## prosperian (May 20, 2013)

BegginerNew said:


> kiss-ass nothing els to say


Thanks,

It's just a little closet grow. Imagine what I could do with a bedroom, garage, or RV(Breaking Bad).

Are you growing?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 20, 2013)

Prosperian.......that is sick. Nice to hear about spending time with the kids. I have four. I am in mid popping of a bunch of beans right now myself. Like Myco, I am popping a Blue Og too. Can't wait. Your grow kicked ass.


----------



## prosperian (May 20, 2013)

Appreciate your posts. Playing the waiting game now on these seedlings. 

I guess you will be posting some pics soon of your grow?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 20, 2013)

I started taking pictures the other day in the riot cubes. I am popping Kali Mist, Pineapple Express, Kali Bubba, Breeders Boutique Engineers Dream(Purple Pheno). A few of each. Oh yeah, the BlueOG too. I am hopeful.


----------



## hbbum (May 20, 2013)

Gandolf, are you journaling your grow? Would certainly follow.

Came so close to picking up a couple Girl Scout Cookie clones today, they had them down the road for $10 each.. I really need to wrap this grow up and I have a trip out of the country in August so I shouldn't.


----------



## BegginerNew (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks,
> 
> It's just a little closet grow. Imagine what I could do with a bedroom, garage, or RV(Breaking Bad).
> 
> Are you growing?


soon i now need finde outdoor strain then i order seeds i need outdoor strain for skandinavik summer


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I started taking pictures the other day in the riot cubes. I am popping Kali Mist, Pineapple Express, Kali Bubba, Breeders Boutique Engineers Dream(Purple Pheno). A few of each. Oh yeah, the BlueOG too. I am hopeful.


Nice variety of plants. Some good smoke in there!





hbbum said:


> Came so close to picking up a couple Girl Scout Cookie clones today, they had them down the road for $10 each.


Shoot, they only sell watermelons down my road! I haven't smoked GSC yet but I have heard good things.





BegginerNew said:


> soon i now need finde outdoor strain then i order seeds i need outdoor strain for skandinavik summer


That sounds very specific. Maybe you should post a thread asking for help with strains that do well in that climate. I'm sure you are not the only grower over there!


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

BegginerNew said:


> soon i now need finde outdoor strain then i order seeds i need outdoor strain for skandinavik summer



try to look in to Afghani "Auto" 

its not a pure auto, more like a fast finishing strain, but should do really good in our part of the world


----------



## tw1st3dm3ntal1ty (May 21, 2013)

got some good lookin girls! i was thinkin of gettin some blue og but im gonna wait n c how urs goes for a bit. subbed up


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Shoot, they only sell watermelons down my road! I haven't smoked GSC yet but I have heard good things.







watermelons is`t bad


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

Slipon said:


> watermelons is`t bad


Damn. Pass the watermelon. 





tw1st3dm3ntal1ty said:


> got some good lookin girls! i was thinkin of gettin some blue og but im gonna wait n c how urs goes for a bit. subbed up


The Blue OG has quite a following. Several on this thread are growing it as well. Let's see what we can do and welcome aboard!





Seven days from germination. Second pair of true leaves showing on some of the strains. Seedling are boring, but I know, necessary.


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

yea, well its not me in the pic, just one I found online, and did never try it with joint`s, we used a carrot, made in to a chillum/pipe, the fitted in a hole in the melon


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

I always thought you were the guy in the avatar! Now he is a guy I want to be friends with!


----------



## mycomaster (May 21, 2013)

The Blue O.G. I have going is a little slower than the rest of the girls, but is not getting behind merely growing a little thicker and denser instead of vertical growth. I've been pinching and bending her daily to build up her stalk and the two tops she has at the 5th node. I have to say besides her growth being a little slowed from all the training and such, she is a really impressive grower. The Skunk#1 from G-13 Labs is a really nice plant as well, and her yield and quality are really nice if you treat her like a princess. I have her all tied down and topped with about 32 tops on her so far. She just takes it like a trooper and bounces right back, I'll tie her down after topping and pinching the shit out of her and leave her bent over, she'll pop right back up and reach for the light with leafs praying in about an hour or so. I also have others going, but the only other indica dom like the Blue O.G. is a Sour Blueberry from H.S.O. and it is a little faster. The Sour Blueberry also has more aroma to her and my fingers are so sticky after working with her, pretty crazy for a plant in veg. It was also a little slower like the Blue O.G., but took off after the first tops grew in. I'm really experimenting with this grow to see if I can boost my yields now that i have my growing skills a little more tuned than they have been in the past. I've gotten pretty good at my canopy control and would like to see how much of the plant I can stretch up and make horizontal for a higher yield. That's why I'm working so hard at trying to get as much growth out of as little nodes as possible, I'm trying to keep the quality of the flowers relatively the same as far as cannabanoids go. Good luck with your grows everybody, Keep it green!  out.


----------



## hbbum (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I always thought you were the guy in the avatar! Now he is a guy I want to be friends with!



Personally would prefer someone with their own cash and weed


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Personally would prefer someone with their own cash and weed



yea, but if you give me your cash, there wont go long before i have my own weed, could that work for you ? 


and no Prosperian, sorry to let you down, its not me, and Im not so sure I would want to be friends with you if I was in the believe it was you, in your Avatar ...


----------



## Traxx187 (May 21, 2013)

subb'd for this 2 grow


----------



## Gs3000 (May 21, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Gandolf, are you journaling your grow? Would certainly follow.
> 
> Came so close to picking up a couple Girl Scout Cookie clones today, they had them down the road for $10 each.. I really need to wrap this grow up and I have a trip out of the country in August so I shouldn't.


we are being robbed up here, I paid $25 each for my Girl Scout Cookies, and went to the dispensary and they were selling them for $50. Everyone's debating about who's got the real GSC. I guess I should Akers some clones of my girls and sell some Girl Scout cookies to.


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

Slipon said:


> and no Prosperian, sorry to let you down, its not me, and Im not so sure I would want to be friends with you if I was in the believe it was you, in your Avatar ...


C'mon, I'm Boba Fett. The original, intergalactic ganja gangster and gun for hire.

Maybe this pic will help...








Traxx187 said:


> subb'd for this 2 grow


Welcome to the show. We will try not to offend, no promises.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Prosperian! I appreciate the post and request for help. This is one of my first plants and I'm heading to completing the grow cycle. I would hate to lost it now, been smooth sailing until this issue.


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

No prob. I sent an SOS to some of my buds on the friends list. 

I have to run and grab the kids from school and will look closer when I get back.


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

Pulled this off my Care Manual...


----------



## hbbum (May 21, 2013)

What is the white on the leaves? Is that powdery?


----------



## AimAim (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *Hey guys. Lets figure out what's wrong with GS3000 Bubba. Here are the details...*
> 
> _Please check out my Bubba Kush. This is day 39 since 12/12 flip. I noticed a leaf problem at the top of the cola some of the pistils are turning brown on the buds. Is this normal? The leaf problems are just on the top of the cola the rest of the plant is still nice and green with no signs of trouble. I moved my lights up some from the plant just in case it was too close and burning the plant,
> 
> ...


You didn't give a lot of information about your grow but that looks exactly like heat damage from getting too close to a light. Especially since you noted it was always in the top of the plant. Light proximity along with low humidity and/or fan blast can burn tips like that. i.e. you can have your bulbs at a reasonable distance, but if you get a day of really low humidity with some fans going, and the soil was dry to begin with you can burn the tips. Basically the plant is losing more water from those tips than it can provide. Only takes a couple hours.

Really does not look nutrient related but diagnosing plants long distance is tough.

Anyway I can say I've singed a few tips and thats exactly what it looks like.


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

A lot of reading isn't it Bakatarre? 

Lol, i'm getting your "like" notifications as you going through the thread. 



Thanks for the input AimAim.


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

with out knowing all the details, just from the pics I must agree, heat stress, edges of the leave`s is curling up, a sure sign 

lower the temp`s move the light up a bit


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Grow #2. My first grow was harvested back in March. Ended with nine oz. of dried bud from the four pants at about 9.5 weeks into flower. Here's is my bud porn from the last grow. Some of you guys will remember these shots.


Why do you have to everything so fucking organized and make mine look like a junkyard?


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yea, well its not me in the pic, just one I found online, and did never try it with joint`s, we used a carrot, made in to a chillum/pipe, the fitted in a hole in the melon


Buddy of mine used to do watermelons sitting on his roof during parties and toss them overboard when somebody would get too rowdy.


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why do you have to everything so fucking organized and make mine look like a junkyard?


been thinking the same, a few time`s was in the believe I had it pretty organized


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> A lot of reading isn't it Bakatarre?
> 
> Lol, i'm getting your "like" notifications as you going through the thread.
> 
> ...


Well, I missed out on a lot at the start, and it wouldn't be fair to just jump in and start tossing out ideas without actually knowing what I was looking at (which I imagine happens a lot).


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Why do you have to everything so fucking organized and make mine look like a junkyard?





Slipon said:


> been thinking the same, a few time`s was in the believe I had it pretty organized


I like having you guys around so I can make you feel like shit. It makes me feel better about myself. A true friendship.

I've seen your grows - you guys are green thumbs! I'm just weird about organization. It's a disease man.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 21, 2013)

AimAim said:


> You didn't give a lot of information about your grow but that looks exactly like heat damage from getting too close to a light. Especially since you noted it was always in the top of the plant. Light proximity along with low humidity and/or fan blast can burn tips like that. i.e. you can have your bulbs at a reasonable distance, but if you get a day of really low humidity with some fans going, and the soil was dry to begin with you can burn the tips. Basically the plant is losing more water from those tips than it can provide. Only takes a couple hours.
> 
> Really does not look nutrient related but diagnosing plants long distance is tough.
> 
> Anyway I can say I've singed a few tips and thats exactly what it looks like.


Thanks I think that may have been the problem. I have a fan sitting at the bottom of the box and another fan at the top. So with the fan blowing on the top with the lights going, combined with me letting the soil dry is probably what created this situation. Probably dried out the top leaves. I should re-position the top fan and and have already raised the lights some. You think i need to add moisture for humidity? You are right it's probably getting to hot and dry at the top. I think the white powder might be from the water. I have been using baking soda to raise my PH. When I add the nutes to my water the ph goes to about a 5 and I use the bk soda to raise it back to 6.5. My water from the faucet is about a 7 and I use vinegar to drop to 6.5. I think the white might be BK soda coming thru and showing up after the evaporation process on the leave. Probably another newbie mistake. Open to better approaches.


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I like having you guys around so I can make you feel like shit. It makes me feel better about myself. A true friendship.
> 
> I've seen your grows - you guys are green thumbs! I'm just weird about organization. It's a disease man.


thanks a lot !!! I don't know if I should try to up my game or just give up


----------



## VaHazer100 (May 21, 2013)

Looks fantastic and your temps sound fine. It's not the same as a plant all of a sudden expierencing higher temps. As long as its pretty consistent throughout individual grows you'll be fine. I sometimes run the flower room up at 87-88 with no problems. That was in the expieremental stage and now usually have it at 80-81 day and 72 night. Ps I just realized this was a response to your first page and has already been answered multiple times. Haha I'm a fuckin idiot don't mind me!! Later and yea to be more relevant, it could be related to spraying down the plants and water remaining on the plant and then burning the plant. But what the f do I know? Heh later.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about the coloring of the hairs so much, but though I agree with Aim about plant moisture, I am leaning towards nute burn, due to the fact it's starting at the leaf tips and working inward.
I have burned a couple times, and it doesn't necessarily always start in a particular area of the plant.(meaning top or bottom)
What I am concerned with however, is the white spots.
With your humidity is down and you have good air flow, I don't think it's fungal.
ANY possibility your room might have picked up something that is leaving poopies on your leaves?


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

Hey Slip, your inbox is full. Here's my reply...



> Np. and Im off work for a week  a little early presumer vacation you could say (had a little left over so to speak)
> 
> so yea I really fast turn night in to day  normally Im up 4:45 and at work 6:00 on week days


Cool, enjoy your movie and thanks for checking in with me. I thought I read that you are a metal smith? I'm medicated so I could totally be wrong. Maybe it was all the fabrication I see you do and put the two together? I use to work in my Dad's shop in Texas. Summers would get up to 120 degrees in there. A point where the tools would be too hot to touch! We would flip our schedule and water ski in the day and work late night into the morning. Miss those days.


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hey Slip, your inbox is full. Here's my reply...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, enjoy your movie and thanks for checking in with me. I thought I read that you are a metal smith? I'm medicated so I could totally be wrong. Maybe it was all the fabrication I see you do and put the two together? I use to work in my Dad's shop in Texas. Summers would get up to 120 degrees in there. A point where the tools would be too hot to touch! We would flip our schedule and water ski in the day and work late night into the morning. Miss those days.



lol I always forget to delete em  

and your right, Im a metal smith, in my early years I worked at a shipyard, heavy work, in the summer time we had to changes overalls 2-3 times a day, soaked in sweat, you try to be in a 3x3x5 ft metal room welding with overalls fresh air/welding mask, cables/crinders and whats not and its 90ish out side in the shade 

now a days I make machines in stainless steal for the medical industry, much better, less work, less dirty, less risk, and more money


----------



## mycomaster (May 21, 2013)

The white on your leafs look like residue from water evaporating after you spray. I get that too if I don't filter it through a brita, it's a pain in the ass but the girls love the extra care. With reading the situation the best i could I would say yes probably just some heat issues with arid soil and dry air. It can happen fast and to the best of us. cannabis can take really extreme temps as long as they are ready for them per se. Good luck bro hope you sort out your problem.  out.


----------



## Slipon (May 21, 2013)

lime in the water will make mark`s on the leave`s but tell me, why spray em in flowering ? 

if it is some kind of PM/mold (like if it spreads) I would look in to some H2O2

PM (powder mildew) dont need high humidity to trive, if you get the spores in your grow room they will attack the plant, PM trive at the "right" temperatures, and unfortunately its about the same as we want in our grow room, PM is a tiny spore that come from the outdoor environment at the "right time of year at the "right" temperature`s 

for now keep some good air circulation and keep a eye on em


----------



## Gs3000 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your help and suggestions. I haven't sprayed the plants. I think it may just be left over residue from when there was too much humidity in the box. I would open the box and the inside of the panda film would be wet, I think the box was closed to tight, but I have taken care of that problem. I will keep you posted.


----------



## g00sEgg (May 21, 2013)

dehumidifier for the win. Also looks like either nute burn or heat stress. I think this has already been addressed...but oh well.


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> dehumidifier for the win. Also looks like either nute burn or heat stress. I think this has already been addressed...but oh well.


Hey goose, how's it smokin? Just wrapped up dinner and was checking back in with GS3K. Made my curry meatloaf with garlic mashed potatoes, oh yeah, it's that good! 

Dehumidifiers are nice to have around just in case, but it also comes in handy for the curing later on. Looks like a lot of folks have responded. That's cool.


----------



## grorite (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hey goose, how's it smokin? Just wrapped up dinner and was checking back in with GS3K. Made my curry meatloaf with garlic mashed potatoes, oh yeah, it's that good!
> 
> Dehumidifiers are nice to have around just in case, but it also comes in handy for the curing later on. Looks like a lot of folks have responded. That's cool.


ill be over save me some


----------



## Gs3000 (May 21, 2013)

Hey I wanted to give a shout out to all the guys who came to my aid via my friend *Prosperian*, 

Thanks! Peace! 
_*AimAim*_
_*VaHazer10*_
_*Slipon*_
_*Bakatare666*_
_*mycomaster*_
_*hbbum
g00sEgg

*_Sorry if I forgot anyone, but if I did, Thanks! to you too!


----------



## B166ER420 (May 21, 2013)

I guess gs3k got his his help.....imo he needs to raise his humidity lower his temps and lower his nutes when using fox farms..MO.If im right your married w/daughter???.....That's cool.Me too only i have 4 crumb snatchers(18,12,4,1)....whew!!!Meatloaf and garlic mash taters...huh?Do you post in WHAT'S FOR DINNER thread?I DO.Only because I am the cook in my household.......Oh yeah,been wanting to say nice '62 vette....kiss-ass...I am lucky to have a step-father in the "drag racing business".These are 2 barn finds we got last weekend'39 Chevy-rebuild
'49 merc-for sale.peace


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

^^^ My wife prefers that I cook all the time. This was one of those rare occasions. I have three kids. 21, 9, 7

Nice rides. Those will be fun.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Thanks guys for all your help and suggestions. I haven't sprayed the plants. I think it may just be left over residue from when there was too much humidity in the box. I would open the box and the inside of the panda film would be wet, I think the box was closed to tight, but I have taken care of that problem. I will keep you posted.


Damn, dude, holding out info on us?


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> I guess gs3k got his his help.....imo he needs to raise his humidity lower his temps and lower his nutes when using fox farms..MO.If im right your married w/daughter???.....That's cool.Me too only i have 4 crumb snatchers(18,12,4,1)....whew!!!Meatloaf and garlic mash taters...huh?Do you post in WHAT'S FOR DINNER thread?I DO.Only because I am the cook in my household.......Oh yeah,been wanting to say nice '62 vette....kiss-ass...I am lucky to have a step-father in the "drag racing business".These are 2 barn finds we got last weekendView attachment 2666537View attachment 2666538View attachment 2666539View attachment 2666542'39 Chevy-rebuildView attachment 2666545
> '49 merc-for sale.peace


Wait......... Pics of a 62?
Where'd I miss those?
"Crumb Snatchers" LOL.
Mine always used to leave 'em, now only one does, my son (22), but my daughter (20) is living with her BF, and she does all the cooking for him.


----------



## prosperian (May 21, 2013)

transportation:

Took me a couple years to restore the 62. I bought it wrecked and in boxes. The 2000 I bought new.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wait......... Pics of a 62?
> Where'd I miss those?
> "Crumb Snatchers" LOL.
> Mine always used to leave 'em, now only one does, my son (22), but my daughter (20) is living with her BF, and she does all the cooking for him.


I tried downloading his pic to post but YEAH!Dudes got a 2000 and '62 red corvettes.The thread is Where's the Horsepower........


----------



## B166ER420 (May 21, 2013)

Me and my caveman fingers ,finger fucking this kindle is a liiiiittle slow.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> transportation:
> 
> Took me a couple years to restore the 62. I bought it wrecked and in boxes. The 2000 I bought new.


Nice, reminds me of uncle's old '58 327 fuelie convertible.
It had the white insert and Halibrands though, not a stock resto.
What were those in the pre resto pic? Chevelle rallys or pontiac wheels?


----------



## Gs3000 (May 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn, dude, holding out info on us?


Oh ok that took place a weeks ago. Way before this problem, This problem showed up within the the last week.


----------



## Slipon (May 22, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Oh ok that took place a weeks ago. Way before this problem, This problem showed up within the the last week.


do you have some kind of ventilation going ? 

residue, wet panda film is not sumthig I would like in my "box" doing flowering, need to control temperatures and humidity and have a good air flow or your really asking for problems


----------



## prosperian (May 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Nice, reminds me of uncle's old '58 327 fuelie convertible. It had the white insert and Halibrands though, not a stock resto. What were those in the pre resto pic? Chevelle rallys or pontiac wheels?


I think the were after market American Wheels. I can't remember. I gave them to one of the guys at our shop with the tires. The guy that had it before me wrecked it into a street sign. Drum brakes! I upgraded to disc.






B166ER420 said:


> Me and my caveman fingers ,finger fucking this kindle is a liiiiittle slow.


Lol, is she responding? 






Gs3000 said:


> Oh ok that took place a weeks ago. Way before this problem, This problem showed up within the the last week.


GS3k 

We want our plants looking good 24-7 but sometimes the errors we make can take weeks to correct themselves or may stay damaged throughout the entire grow. 
This could be the results of what happened a week ago. Moving forward, I think you have things tightened up. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 22, 2013)

Slipon said:


> do you have some kind of ventilation going ?
> 
> residue, wet panda film is not sumthig I would like in my "box" doing flowering, need to control temperatures and humidity and have a good air flow or your really asking for problems


yes I have fans going for the ventilation , the condensation happened during the first couple of days of rebuilding the boxes. When I first built the boxes I used cardboard and survivor blankets, then I heard about panda film and replaced the cardboard and s blankets with the panda film, after which I noticed the sweating and decided the boxes were to tight, not enough air moving, so I added fans and vent slits. All this was done within in the matter of a day or two. I tend my plants and inspect them a couple times a day. I try to stay in tune which the plants and their environment. When this issue took place I tried to handle it myself 
First and after that I decided to ask for help and gain some more knowledge. Guess my pride got in the way. The grow had been going so well, I got over-confident.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Prosperian, I learned something new yesterday. Will keep you posted. Trying to get past this first flowering. Got my 2nd and third batch going. The 2nd batch is in the 5 gal buckets.


----------



## prosperian (May 22, 2013)

Just read threw 2875 posts on the Main-Lining thread: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html

Now that's a read. 











Amazing technique Nugbucket employs. I am considering using it. Space is my concern. My space 2X3 with four 5-gal containers and a 3 gal in the center. Might have too many containers


----------



## B166ER420 (May 22, 2013)

Damn that looks good.Nugbuckets has my respect as a grower.I'm not sure you have enough space either......next timeI would love to try main-lining, but there is a long veg time and im a 12/12'er.I don't have time or PATIENCE for it.When I grow big,I top twice to get 4 tops.It takes about 5 weeks to get to 12/12,so far good results for me(6oz per)so i'll grow this way for awhile.I think im gonna try a DWC.There's a 5g dwc kit w/pump on amazon for $30


----------



## prosperian (May 22, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> I'm not sure you have enough space either......next time I top twice to get 4 tops. It takes about 5 weeks to get to 12/12,so far good results for me(6oz per)so i'll grow this way for awhile.I think im gonna try a DWC.There's a 5g dwc kit w/pump on amazon for $30


I just want to get over 2.25 oz per plant. I don't mind vegging longer but the space is a big concern. I can only go so tall and wide. I hope the 5 gal geopot upgrade from 3 gal will help along with some version of LST-ing. I had great cola development last time. I'm not on a time crunch so I can really work the plants until they're ready for flower.

Definitely gives us a detailed thread if you go with the DWC. I want to know how you are getting 6 zips /plant with cfl? Use must be using one of those time-machine hoods that you fabricate yourself?


----------



## B166ER420 (May 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just want to get over 2.25 oz per plant. I don't mind vegging longer but the space is a big concern. I can only go so tall and wide. I hope the 5 gal geopot upgrade from 3 gal will help along with some version of LST-ing. I had great cola development last time. I'm not on a time crunch so I can really work the plants until they're ready for flower.
> 
> Definitely gives us a detailed thread if you go with the DWC. I want to know how you are getting 6 zips /plant with cfl? Use must be using one of those time-machine hoods that you fabricate yourself?


It's the time-machine dude!....im no expert at all,been growing for 2yrs BUT my cfl light set-ups,using self-watering(water-wicking)5g buckets,my version of supersoil with a 5-6 week veg has been good to me...even when I do 12/12, I get about 2z's per.I don't want to make a thread till I get some med quality seeds


----------



## prosperian (May 23, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> It's the time-machine dude!....im no expert at all,been growing for 2yrs BUT my cfl light set-ups,using self-watering(water-wicking)5g buckets,my version of supersoil with a 5-6 week veg has been good to me...even when I do 12/12, I get about 2z's per.I don't want to make a thread till I get some med quality seeds


Ah, I will send the newb cfl lighting questions I get your way! I'm more comfortable answering question on HID, something I have more experience using. That 6-cfl seedling fixture I built last week generates some heat! More than I thought it would, but the room exhaust fan is handling it just fine. 

DWC has it's advantages but it's not for me at the moment. I found this to be a good read on DWC aka Bubbleponics: http://www.growweedeasy.com/high-yield-bubbleponics-technique


----------



## prosperian (May 24, 2013)

This is an all Roots Organics grow this time. I upgraded to the RO potting soil. Last time I used bagged organic soil from local hardware/garden store and RO Grow and Bloom. Curious to see how the soil performs out of the bag. I'm not cooking it so I can see what the results are out of the bag. 













BTW, the four plants used about 3/4 of a bottle of Bloom and 1/2 bottle of Grow on the last grow. These are quart size bottles at $15.95 local.


----------



## hbbum (May 24, 2013)

Is that all you added to your soil last grow?


----------



## prosperian (May 24, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Is that all you added to your soil last grow?


I hit it a couple times with blood and bone meal when I was really low. My last grow was just organic soil without amendments so I had to supplement in addition to the bottle nutes. Also used molasses after the 5th week flower.

Starting with a better base soil (Roots O Potting Soil) should help keep the plants well fed this time. We will see.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 25, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just want to get over 2.25 oz per plant. I don't mind vegging longer but the space is a big concern. I can only go so tall and wide. I hope the 5 gal geopot upgrade from 3 gal will help along with some version of LST-ing. I had great cola development last time. I'm not on a time crunch so I can really work the plants until they're ready for flower.
> 
> Definitely gives us a detailed thread if you go with the DWC. I want to know how you are getting 6 zips /plant with cfl? Use must be using one of those time-machine hoods that you fabricate yourself?


That one that I just finished gave 2.71 oz, for the 2x2x3 1/2h space I was limited to, and could have given more if I had added the extra 200w before the last month of flowering.


----------



## prosperian (May 25, 2013)

Nothing puts a smile on my face like opening the closet grow and seeing my happy plants 







Seven days from breaking soil surface. I gave them 1/2 dose of the RO Grow nutes. About 1/2 tsp for a 1/2 gal watering yesterday. 






Headband (Sour Kush) Day 7

I have the cfls at 6" during the early seedling stage (3" during germination to keep soil warm). I move the cfls up tighter every day and then crank up the 400w Metal Halide at about 4ft. I will bring the HID in over several days to about 12" from canopy starting next week. 






Blue OG Day 7

I get asked frequently, "how do I keep my plants bushy and with minimal stretch?" It's about light and maintaining the highest intensity throughout the entire grow. HID provides the strength but every inch between the plant and the bulb reduces the lumens. Keep it tight, that's my advice.

Plant symmetry (without trimming) is achieved by the rotation of the containers. I have already started with these seedlings. Daily 90 degree rotation clockwise of the cups and clockwise rotation of container every watering. Every part of the plant is being exposed to the strongest part of the light. No plant gets left behind!

Can't wait to get here! 






Only trimming on these 3-gal plants was the bottom leaves by the soil. No LST-ing.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## diet coke (May 25, 2013)

I am stealing your wire rack method  looks easier to adjust to the light then adjust the lights.

Very good set up


----------



## prosperian (May 25, 2013)

diet coke said:


> I am stealing your wire rack method  looks easier to adjust to the light then adjust the lights. Very good set up


No problem man, that's why I post the pics. Take what you need, leave what you don't.

I agree. I don't like adjusting the light and having to mess with the ducts, wires, and ladder. But it's real easy to move the plant shelf. I can also get some fine tuning of my closet temps by moving the light fixture up and down, but that's only rarely done.

Good luck!


----------



## Slipon (May 25, 2013)

agree my light is also seldom moved, I stack my plant`s on book and remove em as needed, finally found a use for my old hugh Lexicon collection 

and btw Im sure a upgrade to 5 gallon will make a different, specially if that also mean a few weeks more in veg

if I was to advice you, I would do them few week`s more of veg, and repot from the 3g to the 5g a week or two before you switch to 12/12


----------



## mycomaster (May 25, 2013)

I always like to put them into a bigger container to flower, even if I know they won't use all the soil. I just compost all my soil reammend and use again anyways. I like to give them about 3 weeks to get over any shock and stretch into the new container and then do the 12/12 flip on her. I usually go party cup to start then to a 1 gallon then to a3 gallon and the final pot into a 5 or 7 depanding on how long she's been in veg and how long she'll be in flower. I know it's alot of Xplanting but if you're easy with them and use a good amount of mykos and E.W.C. with the Xplant I find they don't shock much if at all and they like the fresh soil and they seem to burst with every Xplant. I have a pretty extended veg compared to most, but I top and train quite a bit and just make bushes. I don't like to grow a whole lot of plants at once so I just grow them with bigger canopies and cut down on plant numbers. I have alot of time to do this so It's not a big deal. I was thinking about getting a Sunleaves Pioneer VIII to see how well I could do with some T5's. It has 8 4' 54W bulbs for 432W and 40,000 lumens, not a bad W to L transfer really. More lumens than a 400W M.H. and alot cooler and I can put it quite close. If I can get some pics up of my Blue O.G. I'll try to a little later Prosperian, let you know what the future holds. They're all looking happy and anxious to please though.  out.

How long did you veg the plants in the pic?


----------



## Slipon (May 25, 2013)

I agree with you on the numbers of repot`s, look similar to what I usually do

and two nice things it also do for you is, you have a plant that is hard to over water, and you end up with a nice root net in the center of the final pot as weed do like to spread there roots out to the side and then down, if you start out in your final pot you wont really use 1/3 of the soil in the center of the pot, so to speak, and it will be hard to water untill you see run off and not overwater a small seedling in a 5g pot

and yes, do the repot carefully, have the new pot with soil ready and do it quickly and there will be next to no stress, I believe the "stress" people talk about is the few days after a repot where the plant do most of its grow under the soil


----------



## Slipon (May 25, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have a pretty extended veg compared to most, but I top and train quite a bit and just make bushes. I don't like to grow a whole lot of plants at once so I just grow them with bigger canopies and cut down on plant numbers. I have alot of time to do this so It's not a big deal. I was thinking about getting a Sunleaves Pioneer VIII to see how well I could do with some T5's. It has 8 4' 54W bulbs for 432W and 40,000 lumens, not a bad W to L transfer really. More lumens than a 400W M.H. and alot cooler and I can put it quite close. If I can get some pics up of my Blue O.G. I'll try to a little later Prosperian, let you know what the future holds. They're all looking happy and anxious to please though.  out.
> 
> How long did you veg the plants in the pic?






Im the same, well atleast I am now, with both a veg "room" and flowering room, hell I have 8 week`s flowering, so why not veg/grow the seed for 8 weeks ? 

can even start em in cup`s a week or two prior to harvest so I have 10 weeks and 8 week pure Veg 

and I also like to do a lot of training and experimenting, is considering to top the one I have in veg now, I mean all the +8 top`s I have growing up to see if I can get multiply tiny top`s  and get the 6 smaller top`s to catch up, I got +2 weeks to do it, just made the final repot so I guess I should wait a few days 

and about the T5HOs, I can only advice you to do it, I don't have any experience with MHs (only HPS) but a lot with T5HOs and they are great for Veg, very little heat compared to HIDs and less power and they do deliver, veg plant`s "only" need 1/3 of flowering plants to do good, and if you only veg one or two at the time a small 2ft 6 or 8 bulb fixture would be great, even with 8x2ft tube`s you will only use like 200W or so, so if you have to Etc buy a new bulb soon anyway I would consider to make the swap and go for the T5s instead, Im happy with mine


----------



## prosperian (May 25, 2013)

Slipon said:


> two nice things it also do for you is, you have a plant that is hard to over water, and you end up with a nice root net in the center of the final pot as weed do like to spread there roots out to the side and then down, if you start out in your final pot you wont really use 1/3 of the soil in the center of the pot, so to speak, and it will be hard to water untill you see run off and not overwater a small seedling in a 5g pot
> 
> and yes, do the repot carefully, have the new pot with soil ready and do it quickly and there will be next to no stress, I believe the "stress" people talk about is the few days after a repot where the plant do most of its grow under the soil





Slipon said:


> btw Im sure a upgrade to 5 gallon will make a different, specially if that also mean a few weeks more in veg if I was to advice you, I would do them few week`s more of veg, and repot from the 3g to the 5g a week or two before you switch to 12/12


Cool, I can do that.




mycomaster said:


> I like to give them about 3 weeks to get over any shock and stretch into the new container and then do the 12/12 flip on her. I usually go party cup to start then to a 1 gallon then to a3 gallon and the final pot into a 5 or 7 depanding on how long she's been in veg and how long she'll be in flower. If I can get some pics up of my Blue O.G. I'll try to a little later Prosperian, let you know what the future holds.
> How long did you veg the plants in the pic?


Good info, thanks. I ran a 4 week veg period on those plants in the pic. Definitely post the Blue OG pics when you can.


----------



## mycomaster (May 25, 2013)

I can only take pics with my phone and then send them to my compute and then post them so it's a pain in the ass but I'll try and get them up. Thanks for the quick reply man. I really wish you had a pic of those plants that's not under hps they look so nice. Clean, tight, and right. You do good work.  out.


----------



## Slipon (May 25, 2013)

if you only did run 4 week`s of veg. it will make a hugh different, last two week, if you do 6 they will add on a lot

like when you have seedlings it take some time for them to take off and double in size, but once that happen they will double in size agin even quicker, like "domino" 1 get to become 2 and 2-4 and 4-8 aso if you catch my logic


----------



## mycomaster (May 25, 2013)

Here's the Blue O.G. she popped on 4-24. I've topped her twice so far for 4 tops now, which are just starting to take. I've also topped a lower nodes branches so they will maybe need support if I can't work them up a little harder. Sorry the pics aren't the best. She's beautiful for sure I like the structure and the plant overall, except she's just a little slow. I've been working her pretty hard though so that might be it, I don't like to super-crop, I'd rather just bend and twist and really beat that bitch into submission. Less chance of an infection or some shit from actually opening the stalk fibers to the environment. just personal preference, I think they actually recover quicker from super-cropping, but I'm not worried about time. Hope you guys enjoy the pics. out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 25, 2013)

She looks beautiful Myco. Great job. My Blue OG was put in a riot cube on 5-19 and she's as tall as the other sprouts all ready. She was fastest to germ by far. I had a new toy come today.


----------



## prosperian (May 26, 2013)

Slipon said:


> if you only did run 4 week`s of veg. it will make a huge different, last two week, if you do 6 they will add on a lot


Yeah, the plan is to get up to around four weeks in the 3 gal and transplant to 5 gal. Let them recover for a couple weeks and then move into flower. Sound good? About 6 weeks veg this time.






mycomaster said:


> Here's the Blue O.G. she popped on 4-24.


Looks good. I'm thinking about topping a couple times to level out the top of the plants and doing some LST-ing. I will start this in a coupe weeks when I see the 4th - 5th node and have good root development. You're welcome to keep posting photos here so I can see how she develops.






GandalfdaGreen said:


> My Blue OG was put in a riot cube on 5-19 and she's as tall as the other sprouts all ready. She was fastest to germ by far. I had a new toy come today.


 Thanks for sharing, keep those pics coming of the Blue OG. Looks like you will have a nice grow going there. Are those regular seeds or feminized? What's the specs on that fixture?


----------



## Slipon (May 26, 2013)

sounds like a plan, and two week`s more is also necessary IMO now that your going to do some training (top/FIM/LST)


----------



## mycomaster (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the invite to post some pics of the Blue O.G. every once in a while for updates. I'll try and let everyone know how it goes. Gandalf has the Tek Two pl-55 bulb 10,000L 110W fixture from H.T.G. I think if I could see the pic right. I want to get a hydrofarm 4' 8 bulb T5 fixture for $185 at hydrogalaxy.com, you can either have 4 or 8 bulbs going to cut down on juice when you only have seedlings or something. Plus you can daisy chain them and run them all on one timer. It has 40,000L at 432W, that's not bad at all considering my 400W M.H. don't put that out. Plus low heat compared to the hid, not so much when all 8 bulbs are running and right on top of the plants but still I can deal with the little heat it does produce with some fans and a vent inlet from my basement. I like to go for the 5th or 4th node as well, I think the roots are getting about right when it's there. If you top before that it slows it down really bad. I was doing some reading on the net and found some agromax T5 bulbs that are 10,000K and have uv-a. I would like to pick some up and throw them in my 4' T5's I have on the sides of my hood and see what they do when I flower this time around. I know I can't run them constantly,but I would like to run them on a digi timer and set-up cycles to run them and see if I can boost potency any. If anyone would know how long and how much to run them, please let me know. Looking good everybody, keep up the killer work all.  out.


----------



## prosperian (May 26, 2013)

I agree with more veg time. Last time I was more in a hurry, first time and all. I was buying my bud, which is never fun when your spending over $1000 on equipment and seeds. Plus all my books said to expect a stretch of up too double my veg size. I actually only had about 6" of further height growth after the flip. If I had you guys watching my moves last year, I could of had some real beasts.

Are the HO T5 fixtures that much cooler? My room is running much hotter with the 150w of cfls than when I crank up the 400w hid. Obviously that's because my inline exhaust sucks the heat off the HID bulb very efficiently (cool tube). 

Do the t5 fixtures need to be connected in the same manner as an HID fixture if you want the room to cool? Just wondering what's involved and if the trade off is worth it vs. just running my 400 with an MH bulb.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 26, 2013)

This is my first T5 light. I have a Sunlight 1000W HPS/MH switchable, 2 Hydrofarm 400W HPS, and a Sunlight 250W MH internal ballast. I dont use them all at the same time. That would be way more than I need. I like the idea of having an immediate back just in case something goes wrong with one of them. The new light is this one. http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-2-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp 

It is side by side with my 250MH. An inch apart. Sprouts are centered perfectly between the lights. None of the spouts located right in the middle are leaning one way or the other. Neither light dominates. I could lower the Tek2 to 3 inches if I want to. Its at 5" right now. I did not know if the sprouts could handle that much light in their first few days. They look great though. I plan on running an old Hydrofarm MegaGarden under it with 4 clones bloomed a week after roots are shown. The clones are only 4-5". I have never run hydro before and have had the MegaGarden for years. I have the bloom bulbs for the light also. I am just really screwing around with it. I would have thought the 250MH would have caused leaning but its not. Weird. The tek pulls 1 amp. The light is really well built and seems of the highest quality. There is an HTG store close to home for me too if there is ever a question. The main use of the tek will be for seedlings/clones, while the 250MH will be for a few mothers. It seems cool so far. Myco and Prosperian....you guys kick ass. I love reading all your posts. Very like minded to myself from what I see. Thanks guys for the inspiration to clean up my act and grow proper. 

Prosperian....they are so cool temp wise. No comparison. I was think of a 150W HPS but I bought this for the difference in heat output. This is not hot right up to almost touching the bulbs. You cant do that with an HID.


----------



## prosperian (May 26, 2013)

Wait until Slip reads your post. He will explain why the sprouts are not leaning towards the HID, has to do with foot candles or something, he has a chart! Lol he has good charts for about everything. Got your friend request, sent an invite approve.

Quite a collection of fixtures. I will probably be the same in a few years. Boys and their toys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 26, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Wait until Slip reads your post. Her will explain why the sprouts are not leaning towards the HID, has to do with foot candles or something, he has a chart! Lol he has good charts for about everything. Got your friend request, sent an invite approve.
> 
> Quite a collection of fixtures. I will probably be the same in a few years. Boys and their toys.


Its either this or snowboards. I have 20 of those. Snowboarding gear is so out of control at my house its not even a joke.


----------



## Slipon (May 26, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I agree with more veg time. Last time I was more in a hurry, first time and all. I was buying my bud, which is never fun when your spending over $1000 on equipment and seeds. Plus all my books said to expect a stretch of up too double my veg size. I actually only had about 6" of further height growth after the flip. If I had you guys watching my moves last year, I could of had some real beasts.
> 
> Are the HO T5 fixtures that much cooler? My room is running much hotter with the 150w of cfls than when I crank up the 400w hid. Obviously that's because my inline exhaust sucks the heat off the HID bulb very efficiently (cool tube).
> 
> Do the t5 fixtures need to be connected in the same manner as an HID fixture if you want the room to cool? Just wondering what's involved and if the trade off is worth it vs. just running my 400 with an MH bulb.



well my T5HO get as hot as your CFLs Im sure, but the same watt is spread out more I believe, I have 4 tubes running = 196W and its spread out on 5x1 ft

Im sure you could atleast cut two of them CFLs for them seedling`s (share 1 CFL per two seedlings)


----------



## Slipon (May 26, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Wait until Slip reads your post. Her will explain why the sprouts are not leaning towards the HID, has to do with foot candles or something, he has a chart! Lol he has good charts for about everything. Got your friend request, sent an invite approve.
> 
> Quite a collection of fixtures. I will probably be the same in a few years. Boys and their toys.




ahhh charts and stuff, lemesee what I cant dig up, got quite a collection of them 


View attachment 2673313View attachment 2673314View attachment 2673315View attachment 2673316View attachment 2673318View attachment 2673319View attachment 2673323View attachment 2673324


----------



## mycomaster (May 26, 2013)

I am running a 400W M.H. bulb now to veg, but started them under a homemade cfl rig I built. I like the way they stayed extremely compact under the cfl's, but they outgrew the pattern of the rig that I thought was intense enough. So I just threw the M.H. in and started looking for some better fluoros to veg under.I just don't like having to run the in-line to keep my grow cool, it's noisy and I'm in the room alot listening to music. I'd rather put a 4' 8 bulb t5 in there and have them happy as pigs in shit even if it's running a little more juice. I'm gonna put it in another spot in a bit anyway's and just use this for flowering. Where I'm gonna put it I'll use it for seedlings and for beginning the main-line and ready for the flower room. I'll have supplemental light as well in the form of 3' t5 strip lights all around the plants. the area will be 3' x 4' approximately, and the flower tent is 1 m2 x 2m. My 600W digi works really well in flowering the area with the hood I have. I'm looking to get a new hood when I order the bigger t5 fixture. It's just a little old and it's time to update. Props on the thread Prosperian, every time I check this out something good has been posted.  out all!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 26, 2013)

Slipon said:


> ahhh charts and stuff, lemesee what I cant dig up, got quite a collection of them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673313View attachment 2673314View attachment 2673315View attachment 2673316View attachment 2673317View attachment 2673318View attachment 2673319View attachment 2673320View attachment 2673322View attachment 2673323View attachment 2673324View attachment 2673327


These are awesome. Can you hear my printer from where you are? I am hanging some of these up in the basement. Thanks for putting these up.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 26, 2013)

Slipon said:


> ahhh charts and stuff, lemesee what I cant dig up, got quite a collection of them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673313View attachment 2673314View attachment 2673315View attachment 2673316View attachment 2673317View attachment 2673318View attachment 2673319View attachment 2673320View attachment 2673322View attachment 2673323View attachment 2673324View attachment 2673327


Add these to your collection if you want, LOL
Mind if I swipe a couple of yours?View attachment 2673342


----------



## Slipon (May 26, 2013)

nice, thanks, and one more for the T5HO fan`s


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 26, 2013)

While we're on the subject of charts, here are a few I found when I went to save Slip's that I swiped.
The one on how to pick beans I think I got from Hotrod, and has worked for me 5 for 5 so far.View attachment 2673484View attachment 2673485


----------



## prosperian (May 26, 2013)

It will be helpful to have these charts all in one place. Thx

Here is a thread for smilie collection >>> scroll down the thread: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/631751-new-smileys.html

Some of my favs...


----------



## Slipon (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (May 26, 2013)

prosperian said:


> It will be helpful to have these charts all in one place. Thx
> 
> Here is a thread for smilie collection >>> scroll down the thread: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/631751-new-smileys.html
> 
> Some of my favs...


I remember that first one, but the copy I have is too large for an avatar.
I got quite a few smileys, but have been told some are inappropriate for an avatar.
Here's some 'not so naughty' ones.........
View attachment 2673512View attachment 2673522


----------



## prosperian (May 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I remember that first one, but the copy I have is too large for an avatar.
> I got quite a few smileys, but have been told some are inappropriate for an avatar.



You? Inappropriate? Never.


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 26, 2013)

Slipon said:


> View attachment 2673499


.............View attachment 2673532


----------



## prosperian (May 30, 2013)

Day 12 update...

Getting warm outside. A/C in the house is set at 74 degrees and the closet is running at 83. During the winter the closet is a nice 78. 

I've been trying to shave a degree here or there using extra fans and adjusting timers to night time. The problem with an 18/6 schedule is I'm still picking up the morning temps and let's face it, 6pm, it's still very hot outside. Think the coolest temp I will achieve is 83 degrees during the Summer months.







I don't like the idea that I'm ventilating my cool a/c into the attic but it's really not cool air if I think about it? It's pulling the heat off the bulb and is probably extremely hot air. 

Seedlings are doing well. Drinking about every three days and second nodes are appearing. The 400 MH is about 3 ft. away. Been sick last couple days so I'm laying low.







myco- it's an easy fix for me to move the ballast to the attic if you think that will help the closet temps. Think I might try it and clear that out of the closet. Thx for the feedback.


----------



## mycomaster (May 30, 2013)

I hope you get to feeling better, and 83 isn't horrible for a high I've seen higher. I understand you wanting to get them down though, I would want to keep the dreaded stretch away as well. I was going to post a pic of my Blue O.G., but I can't get the uploader to work, oh well maybe later. Everybody's looking happy. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 30, 2013)

Looking good Prosperian. Myco's idea of getting the ballast out of there will help. Great idea.


----------



## mycomaster (May 30, 2013)

Here's my Blue O.G. If you look to the right on the top of the brick is 8 heads I took out of the 4th and 5th nodes for a total of 16 tops now on the top 2 nodes. I have some of the lower nodes topped as well and they're catching up some to the top of the canopy now. Nodes 3 & 2 have 8 tops in total. It's a pretty vigorous plant for the most part, and has come out of her slump a little. She still has a ways to go, but she's on the right path. I have to say out of all the G-13 Labs gear I have grown this is the slowest. She popped on 4-24 and has been topped and trained and worked pretty hard so you tell me if she is slow or not, I kind of think so. I think she's like 9 inches or so. Well that's pretty much that, Good growing everybody! Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (May 30, 2013)

myco- your blue og looks great. Really mastered the lst-ing and it shows. 

I'm still debating doing anything to this grow. My 400 doesn't have an issue with light penetration even with the main colas reaching another 4-6" higher than my secondary. 

There was a discussion today about gains of topping vs. letting the plants grow naturally. One of the post made sense to me...Two half glasses of water is still a full glass of water. I'm summarizing but the point was the energy of the plant is diverted but the gain is no greater when you split a cola. The real benefit was lowering the canopy for growers using less intense lighting.

I'm sure you guys have done comparisons or read about them. Like to read your opinions on...

*All things equal, (these modifications require increased veg time so think about adding that time to a non-modified plant) do you see a gain in bud production or quality by LST-ing and topping? 

Is it more important to produce quantity or quality? Are you willing to sacrifice ounces for a better product?

Last question. Airy buds. What causes a final product to be fluffy and not compact? I've been told there is no difference in quality but the market likes "hard nugs".*


----------



## mycomaster (May 30, 2013)

To start T.Y. for the compliment. To get into the ?s I would sacrifice quantity for quality first and foremost. What good is having a ton of smoke if you have to light a bon fire to get an effect off of it. I can smoke quite a bit in a day cause I have to smoke before and after I eat all day, so a potent med is important to me. I have quite a tolerance. The reason I like to l.s.t. and train my plants is, I like an even canopy and I like to be able to space out my flowers and give them room to breath. I also like the fact when I'm using just a couple of nodes, the same amount of nutrition is going into alot of my flowers somewhat equally providing a more uniform smoke I think. It most definitely will increase veg time, but I'm not concerned about that considering how little the plant needs then in terms of space, light, and nutrition. I can keep alot of plants in veg just topping and training them to keep them manageable until I flower, thus increasing my overall yield by keeping my flower room packed with healthy properly vegged plants all the time. If a girl start getting to big, just cut her back a couple of nodes and when she recovers she'll have twice as many heads. Alot of people get scared of having too many plants vegging and not being able to flower all of them on time, I don't. I like to plan things out of course, but there are always ways to fix a time crunch instaed of going without. As far as airy buds go genetics play a role, but so do environmental factors like heat, hot soil, and dry conditions, among other things. Alot of the time there isn't a large difference in quality as long as it's still flowered to term. If I was outside and I could grow trees till new years I would never top my plants that's a fact. It's something the indoor grower came up with I'm sure. If you can take a plant that is 12 inches tall and flower it and also take a plant that is 12 inches tall but has 2 tops from 5 inches up, who would yield more, and if completely healthy would the one with 2 tops be any less potent? Something to think about. Peace out everybody.


----------



## prosperian (May 31, 2013)

I agree with you on several points. Quality is important and I know personally grown can be better than what I have found on the street. 

LST-ing could come in real handy when I limit myself to just one or two plants per grow and I can maximize the spread. My five gal buckets will be touching each other. Do you think there is advantage for me to two or four top these plants or will it just be too bushy for the space? 

Thanks for your perspective on these topics, it's been helpful.


----------



## mycomaster (May 31, 2013)

I only do what works for me, I only want to advise what would work for you. That said it all depends on the time you want to stick into your veg really. With one to two plants I'm sure you could yield about the same as 4 plants untopped. I would crack the seeds asap and start vegging those girls, and at the 5th node I would top and train them to come out to the sides. Top the 2 branches coming out of the 4th node and pull them to the middle, now top and train and every 2-3 days bend them over and pinch the stalks being careful not to destroy just squish a tiny bit each time and when she bounces back from it you will be able to see that she's stronger everytime. Sometimes I'll just go in my room and bend them all over to let them pick themselves back up, makes em stronger. You'll notice where you pinch and bend sometimes she will discolor just a touch and turn a little purple, this is normal. I also add silicate during the veg to strengthen them up as well. I also try and keep some K in their diet during veg also to help keep them as strong as can be. I will tie a plant down with whatever's at hand I've used paper clips, twist ties, and wire among other things. You just want to make sure the plant won't be strangled by it if you might forget about it for a while. I hope some of this helps. If I forgot a question just pm me or something. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (May 31, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Organics are cheaper for sure, if you do your own composting and collection of natural soil amendments. Or buy them in bulk like I've started doing, can be up to 50-60% cheaper to buy soil amendments in bulk. I half a shit ton of storage bins and garbage cans full of soil cooking in my basement labeled with dates and ingredient lists and their percentages. I have 3 different soils I'll make up, a higher nitrogen one for veg, a higher phosphorus and potassium mix for bloom, and a general lower nute formula for mixing and seedlings. I have a kiddie pool I mix it all up in and then put it in the tubs and trash cans to mellow or cook. I've really picked up alot over the last couple of years with Subcools Super Soil and other good reading about composting and organics and such.


I would like to get to where you are eventually. I made a container to hold my soil for the transplants. It's Root Organics Potting Soil that has the following ingredients...

Coco fiber, peat moss, perlite, pumice, premium worm castings, bat guano, kelp, fish bone meal, soy bean meal, feather meal, greensand, leonardite and alfalfa meal.

I built this to hold the soil but I think I need something much bigger in the future or two or three of these. Would also like a worm bin soon.





















mycomaster said:


> I would crack the seeds asap and start vegging those girls,


I might experiment with this grow just because I'm not in a hurry and I would like to try something new. Plus you guys get watch me crash and burn if I screw it up!


----------



## mycomaster (May 31, 2013)

I definitely DON'T want to see you crash and burn! I hat to watch healthy plants go to pot.(ha ha) I have to use 2 garbage cans and 3 big ass bins to keep enough soil with cooked amendments, but I use it for more than just my MJ. I have the Bloom, Veg, and reg amended soil. I like to keep the three because it just makes it easier on me in the long run is all. It sounds like extra work and money having the 3, but I figured out I was actually saving $ by not having to buy bottle nutes and bloom boosters for my girls in flower. I don't care about the labor I put in cause I enjoy doing it. I've also had to step up the amount of water I was storing and de-chlorinating as well to keep up with their needs.I find that 3 5gal buckets for flower and 2 5gal buckets for veg work really well for me. I like to experiment with my plants as well, trying out different formulas for flower or veg and see what comes of it. Doing such things in small controlled situations is how you keep your game tight & right. If I had this all figured out I sure as heck wouldn't be online trying to learn more, I think anyone that says "I got this on lock down" or whatever is just a really insecure person inside having to prove something. Albert Einstein had a chalk board full of math problems trying to get them right until the day he died, nobody ever stops learning until they die. Or until massive head trauma, whatever comes first. Peace out everyone.


----------



## Slipon (May 31, 2013)

myco covered most, but for me LST or any kind of training, is just a nice way to keep the plant small and bushy, Im sure a plant have a limit/potential and I see the logic in "two half glasses of water" but if one of them glasses is to fare from the light, it wont get the light to reach its potential

out doors I wouldn't LST or top either (Sun will reach the lower Bud`s) unless for security reasons, much more easy for thieves/Cops to spot a full size MJ plant at distance then a small bush that is hidden closer to the ground and don't look like a MJ plant (don't have its familiar profile) 

and nice to see you got yourself in to organic soil`s Rep for that


----------



## prosperian (May 31, 2013)

Good info guys. And thanks for the rep bump Slip. 

What's going to happen when the auto starts flowering and the other plants are still vegging? Will it be ok in the 18/6 light? Can it be moved outside if I get to tight in the grow closet?

Also, I've never used the plastic cups before for seedlings. Let me know when to transplant to the one gal. 

Check back in with you guys later! Pic to leave you with...







Pineapple Express from last grow.


----------



## mycomaster (May 31, 2013)

Look when your flowers are coming out like that, you're not having regular rookie problems. I think you're having problems like "damn I ran out of curing jars for all this potent ass bud" That's usually not the kind of problems rookies have bro. I think you'll be just fine no matter how you decide to go. Peace out.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 31, 2013)

I think topping any grow is key to a bigger yield. I am LST my outdoor right now and expect to yield more per plant than my last grow and not LST or Top


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 31, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I would like to get to where you are eventually. I made a container to hold my soil for the transplants. It's Root Organics Potting Soil that has the following ingredients...
> 
> Coco fiber, peat moss, perlite, pumice, premium worm castings, bat guano, kelp, fish bone meal, soy bean meal, feather meal, greensand, leonardite and alfalfa meal.
> 
> ...


You're not gonna crash n burn man. LOL
Suggestion though, drill your drainage holes in the side of the raised lip on the bottom, you know.........
90 degrees from where you have them now.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 31, 2013)

Myco deserves a huge rep bump too. He is very helpful to everyone. I cant bump him up until I spread it around some. Your mixture looks great Pros. I was just getting my hands dirty too. Bakatare is right on. More holes.


----------



## Slipon (May 31, 2013)

yea agree, but I cant rep him either 

and about the Auto, 18/6 is perfect for it, why its nice to have one in there, it will finish no mater what light cycle you trow at it, move it out side I dunno ? up to you, if you can have it around with out any problems and the texan sun don't burn it  

and about when to repot seedling`s, atleast a week more I would say, once you have nice small plants about to go in to Veg (3 set`s of leaves and about to set there fist real once) or when you see root´s sticking out the bottom of the cup`s


----------



## mycomaster (May 31, 2013)

All you guys are really nice. All your kindness really is payment enough don't worry about all that rep stuff, I don't. Like Slipon said your auto will be fine in with your vegging plants if you have room for her. It will give the plants in veg something to get jealous and worked up about. I use to pop autos in with my vegging plants all the time, and even came up with my own strains and all kinds of crap practicing my breeding techniques with them and such. I hate paying $10-$18 for a seed that will only yield an ounce or two if lucky. So I just started to make all kinds of crosses and started testing growing techniques on them to spare my real grow. I since moved into a smaller house and had to limit my grow areas so I no longer have any room for them in my veg. You can do some lst on them but I would not top or supercrop or any crap like that, it will slow them down to the point of being completely anti-productive. That's how mine would work out, I just let them do their thing as if you haven't grown them you're not sure of their life expectancy and don't know how long it will take it to recover and begin vertical growth again. Autos are all about fast meds anyways just let it go as fast as possible without any stress and she will yield better for you I.M.O. I have always used party cups for seedlings, my dad always said if god wanted you to put them in paper towels, there would have been something in Genesis about the quicker picker upper. I like to just wait till I can see roots on the bottom and then I know when I Xplant they will just shoot up. My Blue O.G. was in the exact same 16oz cups and it popped on 4-24 and I didn't Xplant until 5-12. It was pretty root bound by then though, I would say I could have done it at 4 days faster though. I know people like to use the paper towel method to see how many germ and all that stuff, but if you plant it and it don't come up you know as well. I just don't care how easy you are with it why put it through all the extra steps to get the same results. I have little clear plastic cups that fit perfect on top of the party cups , they are about 2-3 inches tall and make a nice greenhouse for them until they are an inch tall or so and they love it. I take off the top clear lid use it as a saucer for the cup and it all works out perfect. If I can't see roots out the bottom and I think there should be I'll pull one of the cuts I made for drainage back and check, who cares if it gets ruined they're very inexpensive. I save $ where I can and don't worry about the small stuff. I also try to re=purpose things to make them work for me. If you have 5gal buckets for a res you can get a pump they use for kerosene heaters to put fuel in and use it to get your water out without having to bail it with a cup. I have an old sub pump for a hydro setup that I just plug in and it turns it on and I get water pumped out in a black hydro line. I really like the way you used those shelves in your closet, that was slick. Thinking it thru and getting the ones air could flow through was really smart as well. When someone shows me a $1,500 setup and has a buch of sick looking plants, I try to help. When people show me a $15,000 grow setup and have really nice plants, I'm impressed. When somebody shows me a $500 grow setup and have alot less plants but they are almost better quality or they are better, I Get a chubby. I just think doing more with less is more impressive. Now that I've babbled and probably didn't help with anything I'll let you good people go. Peace out everybody.


----------



## prosperian (May 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You're not gonna crash n burn man. LOL
> Suggestion though, drill your drainage holes in the side of the raised lip on the bottom, you know.........
> 90 degrees from where you have them now.


Thanks Bak for the advice, that's an easy fix. Just got back from a morning of AK47 and Hangover 3 movie followed by a martini drink-a-thon at local pub with my smoking buddy. It's a good Friday so far...





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Myco deserves a huge rep bump too. He is very helpful to everyone. I cant bump him up until I spread it around some. Your mixture looks great Pros. I was just getting my hands dirty too. Bakatare is right on. More holes.


I agree, Myco has a wealth of knowledge and I'm glad he spends the time to share it with us! I rep bump everyone every chance I get, for what it's worth.





Slipon said:


> the Auto, 18/6 is perfect for it, why its nice to have one in there, it will finish no mater what light cycle you trow at it, move it out side I dunno ? up to you, if you can have it around with out any problems and the texan sun don't burn it  and about when to repot seedling`s, atleast a week more I would say, once you have nice small plants about to go in to Veg (3 set`s of leaves and about to set there fist real once) or when you see root´s sticking out the bottom of the cup`s


Ok thanks Slip. I keep backing the light off because the leaves appear bleached - at 40" now. Soil moisture looks good and plants are doing what they're suppose too, growing! I will look for the signs to transplant and I guess my next decision will be to top and when to do that (except for the auto, I will leave it alone). Thanks for the help.




mycomaster said:


> Like Slipon said your auto will be fine in with your vegging plants if you have room for her. It will give the plants in veg something to get jealous and worked up about. I use to pop autos in with my vegging plants all the time, and even came up with my own strains and all kinds of crap practicing my breeding techniques with them and such....I would not top or supercrop or any crap like that, it will slow them down to the point of being completely anti-productive. ...I have always used party cups for seedlings, my dad always said if god wanted you to put them in paper towels, there would have been something in Genesis about the quicker picker upper. I like to just wait till I can see roots on the bottom and then I know when I Xplant they will just shoot up. I know people like to use the paper towel method to see how many germ and all that stuff, but if you plant it and it don't come up you know as well....I have little clear plastic cups that fit perfect on top of the party cups , they are about 2-3 inches tall and make a nice greenhouse for them until they are an inch tall or so and they love it...I really like the way you used those shelves in your closet, that was slick. Thinking it thru and getting the ones air could flow through was really smart as well. When someone shows me a $1,500 setup and has a buch of sick looking plants, I try to help. When people show me a $15,000 grow setup and have really nice plants, I'm impressed. When somebody shows me a $500 grow setup and have alot less plants but they are almost better quality or they are better, I Get a chubby. I just think doing more with less is more impressive. Now that I've babbled and probably didn't help with anything I'll let you good people go. Peace out everybody.


Myco, your posts are always a good read. I will try to keep the auto in the room as long as the space will accommodate. I heard autos don't like to be transplanted but you guys seem to have no issue as long as the procedure is done correctly. 

Your Dad sounds like he knew what he was doing and I'm glad he passed that info on to you. Maybe one day I can do the same for my kids, for now it will be tomatoes, strawberries, and melons. 

I have those same clear plastic cups I use for domes the last grow, they do keep the humidity and moisture at the proper levels. I think with experience the paper towel and water glass method is no longer needed. When you are new it's nice to have the knowledge of a visible tap root. I can see dropping the complicated extra steps as I get more practice with germinating.

The shelves just made sense to me when I was walking through the hardware store one day. I bet all of us do the same thing, "that we be great for..." 

I have the same respect for growers that produce amazing harvests with minimal equipment investment. The real challenge is making something out of nothing. We have an annual Regatta fundraiser. The participants have to build a boat out of cardboard and race to the finish line. Every year I am amazed by the creations.


----------



## Slipon (May 31, 2013)

IMO I would top em between 5-6 Nod, once transplanted and settled in the next pot


I like em to have some growth to support em, seems to bounce back faster if you have a nice small healthy veg plant with some growth on it

but don't Wait to long tho, its nice to have the "split" down low so the plant don't have to many inch`s of steam before it can "divide" the water/nutrients


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 31, 2013)

^^^^^^ good advice


----------



## prosperian (May 31, 2013)

Slipon said:


> IMO I would top em between 5-6 Nod, once transplanted and settled in the next pot
> 
> I like em to have some growth to support em, seems to bounce back faster if you have a nice small healthy veg plant with some growth on it
> 
> but don't Wait to long tho, its nice to have the "split" down low so the plant don't have to many inch`s of steam before it can "divide" the water/nutrients


Makes sense. Just kick back and wait. I can do that.


----------



## MedicalGardens (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice setup+ rep


----------



## prosperian (Jun 1, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Look when your flowers are coming out like that, you're not having regular rookie problems. I think you're having problems like "damn I ran out of curing jars for all this potent ass bud" That's usually not the kind of problems rookies have bro. I think you'll be just fine no matter how you decide to go. Peace out.


Hard for me to change what is working for me. But I like to experiment too. Thanks for the post.




lykarckstar420 said:


> I think topping any grow is key to a bigger yield. I am LST my outdoor right now and expect to yield more per plant than my last grow and not LST or Top


I'm going to have to watch my width because these 3-gal plants were pretty wide and touching each other on my last grow. I think I should keep going up and not out and to the sides.

Here are some more pics of the last grow. Lucked out and kept them short and bushy. 


































MedicalGardens said:


> Nice setup+ rep


Thanks for the bump!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 1, 2013)

It looks like what you are doing is working and I wouldn't start to top and spread them out if you need to work upwards. How you ever looked into a vertical grow before? I think that may be your best bet my friend. I don't know though considering your successes I think I would just keep doing what you are doing. Hard to argue with success no matter how it's achieved. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 1, 2013)

agree, continue to do what your doing, but I also agree, its fun to play around and make small tweaks and see the outcome

maybe just try to top one plant and maybe LST another and let the rest do there thing and see what happen, can always stack the smaller/lower plants on sumthing, my fist indoor grow I FIM one and LST the other, tried most technics, and I like the LST and scrog more then Top or FIM, less stress and you keep the main cola, just help its side grow catch up to the artificial light 

all a matter of temperament and likes, do what works for you and what makes it fun and give results, the good thing about growers/smokers like us, we got time and room to play around, no need to grow hugh amounts for commercial intensions (I turned off 2 bulb`s in my T5HO fixture and cut the Veg time to 16/8 since its plenty to grow mature plants in 8-10 week)


----------



## prosperian (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and move my light ballast to the attic to see if it would help with room temps. We will see. I like how much cleaner it looks up there!







While I was making changes I went ahead and enlarged my intake hole to see if maybe I have some restrictions there too. Then I bought a monster floor fan to push more air through the room. Oh, and I adjusted the fixture at a 30 degree angle to reduce my noise by about 25%. Stealth can be a pain in the ass sometimes! But when it works, that makes me happy.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 1, 2013)

busy little bee you been, look tight


----------



## hbbum (Jun 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Well, I went ahead and move my light ballast to the attic to see if it would help with room temps. We will see. I like how much cleaner it looks up there!


Because it was such a mess before 

Looks great, be interested in seeing if it helps much with temps


----------



## prosperian (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks bro. Rather work on my room than smoke. What the hell is wrong with me!


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like how ill be setting mine up soon enough in my new house we move into in August. I plan on setting everything up more efficiently like you are now doing. And I as well will be on my second grow by then. Good to see how everything is coming together once again.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice set up G!!!! I remember you because of all the added in text.... 

Rep bump


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry bro, RIU says i need to spread my loving around more ....


----------



## prosperian (Jun 1, 2013)

New addition to my grow closet...a side cabinet for seedlings and vegging. Always wanted to do this, so I got busy. Now can I go smoke? 







The veg cabinet is built into the grow closet ventilation. Temperature in the cabinet is a nice 78 degrees with the lights on. Good location for LED in the future.







I can throw some Y-adapters on the fixture if I need more watts and add additional cooling.







Doors closed and locked. Stealth baby.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks great Pros. You really do take space usage to a whole new level.


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 1, 2013)

That veg light setup looks great. perfect for a few LED cree bulbs


----------



## prosperian (Jun 1, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> It looks like what you are doing is working and I wouldn't start to top and spread them out if you need to work upwards. How you ever looked into a vertical grow before? I think that may be your best bet my friend. I don't know though considering your successes I think I would just keep doing what you are doing. Hard to argue with success no matter how it's achieved. Peace out.


I was eyeballing my room today and thinking about a vertical layout. Be a good challenge for me if I ever get bored with this setup. As you can see, I don't mind making changes. I was hoping all the adjustments I made today would have a bigger impact on my closet temps, but I'm still hovering around 83-84 degrees. 

That light just puts out too much heat for a small space. It's fine in the winter when the intake is 4-5 degree lower, but 73 is as cool as I'm willing to run the house this summer. I know the plants will be alright when they get a little bigger and can take the heat, but it will bug me until either I fix it or replace the fixture.

Thanks for the comments and advice.





Slipon said:


> busy little bee you been, look tight. maybe just try to top one plant and maybe LST another and let the rest do there thing and see what happen, can always stack the smaller/lower plants on sumthing


Yeah, I've been buzzing around all day. Guess being laid up in bed for a couple days sick has me going overtime on projects today! I'm usually pretty good about making a decision and executing, but I've had hard time with trimming. Wait and see I guess.





GandalfdaGreen said:


> That looks great Pros. You really do take space usage to a whole new level.


Thanks. My seedling growth is stunted and it has to be the higher temps in the grow closet and the HID. With this cabinet I can keep the temps cooler for the seedlings and get them back into gear. 

Your seedlings are looking really big under that new fixture. Don't know what starting to present itself on your leaves, but I'm curious to see what you find out.




lykarckstar420 said:


> Nice set up G!!!! I remember you because of all the added in text.... Rep bump Sorry bro, RIU says i need to spread my loving around more ....


Appreciate man. Yeah, I'm familiar with photoshop! Glad you came back for round two.




trueg115 said:


> Looks like how ill be setting mine up soon enough in my new house we move into in August. I plan on setting everything up more efficiently like you are now doing. And I as well will be on my second grow by then. Good to see how everything is coming together once again.


You're cutting it close with a crop in the tent! You like living on the edge don't you. Guess you can always haul them over. They're just plants. Skunky and sticky, but still just plants that can survive a move. Just don't harvest them before they are ready, you have worked too hard! 





trueg115 said:


> That veg light setup looks great. perfect for a few LED cree bulbs


You're reading my mind on LED. Slip was showing me the Area51 fixture the other day. I've dropped the seed to my smoking buddy that I need an equipment upgrade soon. She was all smiles about getting me whatever I needed. Now that's a smoking buddy.


Alright guys, hope I responded to everyone, if I didn't... sorry catch ya next time. I think I've earned a smoke. Later!


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 1, 2013)

Your right about living on the edge. It feels like im always about to tip over. Ive got 2 months so I figure they should long be ready by then...now that ive fixed all the problems. 

What I meant though was for you to think about switching out those cfls in your clone/seedling/veg light for some of these, or something of the sort. LED will allow better penetration and uptake which them allows you to use them longer on each plant. 

http://www.amazon.com/G7-Power-G7A21930-Lumen-9-watt/dp/B0064AE2K4/ref=sr_1_4?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1370142565&sr=1-4&keywords=led


----------



## Slipon (Jun 2, 2013)

yep there is also them small 9W or 12W Cree bulb`s 



also come with E14 and E27 fittings, could help the temperatures 

but are you sure your seedlings is stunted, sumtimes they can take a wile to take off (btw how is your RH ?)

Ooh yea and I know the feeling, cant sit still after a few days in bed/sick


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 2, 2013)

I used to get laid up in the hospital for a week or two and then just run myself to death trying to catch back up with everything. It's hard to do nothing for a week or so and think of a ton of stuff you need to get done and can't. When you finally can you end up killing yourself trying to get it all done. Peace out and take it easy bro.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 2, 2013)

They have had two 1/4 strength feedings off my Roots Grow feed chart. About 1/2 tsp. per gal does. H2O is at 6.0ph soil 7.25ph..higher than I would like.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 2, 2013)

awww, dont look good 

to hot soil or to hot wether ? or maybe over watered ?


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Good grief I can't believe how yellow they have got. I had an auto do the tri-reme thing to me as well, is that one your auto? It turned out to be a heavier feeder and grew really dense with a third more bud on every node, really tight! I thought it would be all messed up but turned out pretty nice, wish I could have cloned her, but you just can't with autos, another reason they kinda suck. Don't get me wrong they're nice to throw in your veg room, they suck to try to get them for meds though. I'm not sure what's going on there, all I can think is maybe the soil is really hot or maybe a def. Just seems really early to have a def, you know. I know your heat is a little high, but I don't know if it would do that. Seems quite a few people are having some problems with seedlings lately. Good luck with that. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 2, 2013)

I found the problem. The cups were holding water at the bottom 1/2 inch, rest of the cup was dry. Drain holes were plugging up and the roots were already wrapping around and drowning in the over wet material at the bottom. 

Easy fix, transplanted to the 1 gal Geopots this morning. Roots were nice and long but I'm sure they would have rotted if left that way. We should be cooking again. My room temps are under control. 76 degrees with a 75 intake running the cfl fixture. Happy happy.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Easy problem to get, and easy solution as well. Good catch! I'm sure after the Xplant they will pick right up, they looked healthy besides the dis-coloration. Good to hear you got the temps down, I'm sure they will reward you for it. Glad to hear you're feeling better as well and getting your chores done. Keep it up. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 4, 2013)

Update: Within 24-hours of transplanting to the Geopot 1-gal containers with the Roots Organics potting soil, the seedlings have doubled in size. Poor drainage in the plastic cups was preventing the roots from getting oxygen. Lesson learned, way more drainage holes next time and better seedling soil with more perlite. Couple of the seedlings are in shock from the transplant. I hope to see a recovery soon with similar growth. 

Good thing this isn't a race. Lol, I just want to cross the finish line!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 4, 2013)

I did some Xplanting yesterday as well. I had to get my Menage a Trois into a five gallon container to flip her into flower today. I know I should have taken care of that a week ago, but my time has been taken up by getting the new veg room and all going. I'm sure she will be fine she never shocks from Xplanting anyways, and I want her to stretch some. I also left my Iced Grapefruit in the flower room as well to make the 600W light worth running. I'm gonna veg the Blue O.G for at least another 3 weeks I think to get her into a proper bush before the flip. I am really glad to hear you're babies are liking the Xplant and doing so well. I'm sure the ones in shock will be fine now that they can breath and all. I think you'll like the fabric pots I know I really enjoy them outside. I've never used them inside yet, but I would like to pick a couple up for the flower room. I hear they're a real pain to Xplant, exactly why I haven't used them in a Xplant scenario. I really think the difficulty in Xplanting is outweighed by the benefits of all the air getting to the roots though. I also like the idea of air pruning the roots instead of a big knot of roots circling the pot. I can't wait to see what you can do with these girls. Peace out for now.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is the secret to transplanting fabric pots...Velcro.

http://shop.geopot.com/velcro-transplanter-geopots/


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that the fabric pot itself or a liner thingy? I guess that could make your life quite easier huh? Good lookin out there Prosperian! Peace out bro.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 4, 2013)

Those are fabric pots. You can order with Velcro and handles as an option. 

My 5 gal geopots don't have the Velcro, but I added the handles to lug them around.


----------



## hbbum (Jun 4, 2013)

That Velcro is a great idea. When I did my transplant with fabric pots of pained me to feel the little root tips ripping out of the side of the pot. They did take off after the transplant though. The additional space and new soil definitely makes up for the minor plant stress.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 4, 2013)

It's .55 cents more to add the Velcro seam to the 1 gal. container order. I also added the seam to the 3 gallon size. I think it's a good investment and it will save me some headaches down the road during transplanting. Added a couple of saucers on the floor with water. Humidity is a little low in there, otherwise, just watching my grass grow.

Vaped some of the Pineapple Exp. last night after about 84 days curing. Sweet on the tongue like dipping in pure sugar with a pleasant fruity taste that lingers a few seconds and finishes silky smooth. 






Need to get the movie, haven't seen it in a while, but I remember laughing my ass off.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love that movie, I bought it right when it came out. I got the Blu-Ray it has alot of cool extra stuff on it. I also enjoy the Pineapple Express, and have grown her a couple of times, great smoke. I'm going to start a journal of my flowering in the tent that I started today, so if you want come on over and follow along. I have a G-13 Labs strain going, you might be interested. I think the small extra investment is really worth it considering all the troubles it will save you. I hate having to beat a plant up to get it out of a container, what could be easier than Zziiipppppp, put in bigger pot fill in with dirt and done. I think I know what kind of pots i'm gonna be pickin up in the future, good lookin out on that Prosperian. I just noticed in the pic that Franco doesn't have a magazine in his A.K., ha ha. Gotta love movie slips. Take it easy and thanks for the tips man. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 4, 2013)

what movie is that ?


----------



## prosperian (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is a link to the movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0910936/

Pineapple Express.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO thats why I could find the name scrolling through the post`s, thought you where talking about stains


----------



## Slipon (Jun 4, 2013)

btw

can anybody remember the name of the movie where snoop is flying around in a purple airplane with spinners, I think he die in the end wile flying the airplane on mushrooms ?


----------



## grorite (Jun 4, 2013)

Slipon said:


> btw
> 
> can anybody remember the name of the movie where snoop is flying around in a purple airplane with spinners, I think he die in the end wile flying the airplane on mushrooms ?


was it soul plane?


----------



## Slipon (Jun 4, 2013)

hmmm maybe lemesee

yep

[video=youtube;Cf-SXMZTg8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf-SXMZTg8I[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh good grief. I forgot how funny some parts of that movie are, pretty good to smoke and watch late at night when your slap happy. Thanks for the reminder Slipon. Peace out everyone.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 4, 2013)

I must be feeling better. Decided to tackle my heat issue with the HID head on! 

Added two more holes to the ceiling and removed the Phresh carbon scrubber from the attic.

Bought a 90 degree 6" elbow and 6" to 4" coupler for a clean fit to the cool tube.







Here is a pic with the ducting attached. 







Exhaust port going to ceiling.







Here is a good pic looking up at the 400w HID cool tube. I have the batwing taped closed to make it easy to work with. 







Here is a picture of the carbon scrubber (Phresh) sitting on the rack. It is attached to the ceiling for exhaust and cleaning the room. I will be adding a 4" fan and variable speed controller tomorrow in the attic. Depending on temps I can run a duct from the exhaust side to my sun room and provide cooler air to that part of the house. Maybe capture some of the cool air currently be lost!







Tweak here and there to improve performance. But I think this should work pretty well.


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like we switched! I dumped the 6 inch to 4 inch convertor to my hood to open the hood and allow more freedom to move it around. Slightly higher temps but now my fan is running at full force and sucking out heat from the whole tent.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 4, 2013)

I blame you slipon for the 1:45 min of my life I will never get back because I was stoned and watched that trailer and proceeded to find it on Netflix....

Setup looks good Prosp. Nice and clean. Keep it up, man.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 5, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I love that movie, I bought it right when it came out. I got the Blu-Ray it has alot of cool extra stuff on it. I also enjoy the Pineapple Express, and have grown her a couple of times, great smoke. I'm going to start a journal of my flowering in the tent that I started today, so if you want come on over and follow along. I have a G-13 Labs strain going, you might be interested.


Definitely will follow your journal. Me like bud porn. Thx






Slipon said:


> LMAO thats why I could find the name scrolling through the post`s, thought you where talking about stains


I try to keep you on your toes. Never seen Soul Plane. How bad could it be with Snoop in it? That bad? 

I'm committed to the HID system. It's like a personal challenge for me to overcome the heat in the closet yet make it as efficient as possible. I'm going to keep watch the LED market. I have guys like you and Trueg blazing the path, but there still seems to be a lot of issues in the industry around pricing and getting the hardware you pay for. Just like anything new, it will take some time for the reputable companies and products to move to the top. 

Shot of my carbon filter.










trueg115 said:


> Looks like we switched! I dumped the 6 inch to 4 inch convertor to my hood to open the hood and allow more freedom to move it around. Slightly higher temps but now my fan is running at full force and sucking out heat from the whole tent.


Ha, either way, as long as it gets the job done. I will be running two inline fans, that has to move enough air to cool things down. Probably won't recapture the lost cool air, but at least I can run lower cfms when the lights are off vs. full on 24-7. I'm one of those Dads that tells his kids constantly "shut off the bathroom lights", "close the back door", "turn the water off". Hate wasting resources.






g00sEgg said:


> Setup looks good Prosp. Nice and clean. Keep it up, man.


Hey, thanks man. Had to run with the closet door open last night. Don't have the fresh air system running yet, but I should have everything in place by later this afternoon.

48 hours after transplant they have grown! Sorry for the blurry shots, still haven't had my coffee this morning!


----------



## Slipon (Jun 5, 2013)

yeah !  look much better now

and yes it wont hurt to wait a bit with the LEDs, amazing what happened in the year I waited/looked


----------



## prosperian (Jun 5, 2013)

Heading to the hydro store today. 

Do any of you guys go covert when visiting a store? I always practice a degree of caution. Paying cash, not using my car, and watching who might follow. Paranoia? Maybe, but it's better to be safe with my activities. Never know who is watching the shop. 

Same with online buys. I ship everything to a PO box not related to my personal. But I've always practiced caution in business keeping my home life out of public view. A man has got to have an oasis. 

I'm on a phone right now with a VPN running. Easy to do and safe. I have VPNs on all my Internet devices. Later.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 5, 2013)

I have to agree with you man, being cautious is just part of what we have to do when we decide to grow. If you're not actively being discreet and smart about what you are doing you are not going to be doing it for long. I have never paid with a card for anything at a grow shop or online making purchases for seeds or equipment. It's too easy these days to get a pre-paid card if needed or just use cash whenever you can. Getting busted because you left an avoidable paper trail is a complete rookie move I.M.O. I'm not gonna get audited by the I.R.S one day and have to explain that kind of stuff, at that moment I think you would have enough on your plate. I have a family member that is completely sympathetic to my situation being really sick in a non-medical state so they just told me to mail everything there. I would love to see the cops bust in and Jesus would be staring them in the face and everybody's at prayer. Ha Ha Ha(I hate cops B.T.W.) I would never mail anything incriminating to my place, ever. I would not call you paranoid my friend I would call you smart and cautious, and probably someone who would prefer NOT got to jail. I don't care if you do live in a medical state Federal law is Federal law, and until that changes we all are living in a really messed up situation. I wouldn't mind living in a medical state with a card, but I wouldn't want to own a business regarding medical MJ yet with the laws that are in place. It's just ridiculous and we all need to vote these F%#@&RS out of office, and get these laws changed once and for all. Peace out.


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol...007..(I mean prosperian) I would be that way to,but thankfully I live in WA state and I don't give a shit. The only people I worry about now are scumbag burglars,and for them I have a present under my pillow(and I aint the fuckin tooth ferry...lol)


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

To the op of the thread. I have "Purple OG #18" & Blue OG going now myself..  
How are they working 4 ya? I have around 28 other strains going aswell! Lol. So got a lot going on right now, or I would've seen your grow thread.. sorry.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 5, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Heading to the hydro store today.
> 
> Do any of you guys go covert when visiting a store? I always practice a degree of caution. Paying cash, not using my car, and watching who might follow. Paranoia? Maybe, but it's better to be safe with my activities. Never know who is watching the shop.
> 
> ...



I agree, and no I don't consider my self paranoid, but it really don't hurt anything to stop on the way and make a quick cash draw and it don't hurt me to park around the corner and walk the last 50 meters, better safe then sorry


----------



## prosperian (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok, don't want to jinx myself so early in the testing but...

400w HID sealed exhaust running at 75% power.

Closet ventilation running at 50% power.

outside 86 degrees
intake 74 degrees
closet 78 degrees


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 5, 2013)

Grats on the temp control situation, man. Sucks growing indoor during hot summers. lol


----------



## Slipon (Jun 5, 2013)

nice, see I couldn't do that as I don't have a AC unit or no where to mount one, I could never get a lower temperature then my ambi, also why I love the LEDs make me able to flower in may/jun/july/august with no problem, winter time Im sure I have to turn on the heat, but thats no problem, we got plenty of that here in the cold north


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 5, 2013)

Slipon said:


> nice, see I couldn't do that as I don't have a AC unit or no where to mount one, I could never get a lower temperature then my ambi, also why I love the LEDs make me able to flower in may/jun/july/august with no problem, winter time Im sure I have to turn on the heat, but thats no problem, we got plenty of that here in the cold north


I was going to go LED for that reason...but as I hadn't grown in about a year I wanted to stick to what I knew. I may eventually steer in that direction...pricey though.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 5, 2013)

g00sEgg said:


> I was going to go LED for that reason...but as I hadn't grown in about a year I wanted to stick to what I knew. I may eventually steer in that direction...pricey though.



yea and you better do the research and then some before you buy em, price can vary a bit so can quality aso
but all in all I have nothing to complain about compared to the old 600W HPS as I see it LEDs are the future, specially for them of us who just want to grow a few plants


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 5, 2013)

sohighifly said:


> Lol...007..(I mean prosperian) I would be that way to,but thankfully I live in WA state and I don't give a shit. The only people I worry about now are scumbag burglars,and for them I have a present under my pillow(and I aint the fuckin tooth ferry...lol)


I'm with you on that SohighIfly. Burglars running wild here. But I'm set, they break in mines and they will think they landed in middle of a Afghanistan firefight.I will also be setting video monitoring in my room.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 5, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have to agree with you man, being cautious is just part of what we have to do when we decide to grow.





sohighifly said:


> Lol...007..(I mean prosperian) I would be that way to,but thankfully I live in WA state and I don't give a shit. The only people I worry about now are scumbag burglars,and for them I have a present under my pillow(and I aint the fuckin tooth ferry...lol)





Slipon said:


> I agree, and no I don't consider my self paranoid, but it really don't hurt anything to stop on the way and make a quick cash draw and it don't hurt me to park around the corner and walk the last 50 meters, better safe then sorry



It's like a drive by at that hydro store today. FYI I've been there a couple times already.

I back the car in. Walk in tell him I need a couple bags of RO soil, a 4" inline, and a variable. He cuts me 30% deal, pay cash, he loads the trunk and I'm down the road in less than 5. Lol, funny shit, but he knows his customers!






~Dankster~420 said:


> To the op of the thread. I have "Purple OG #18" & Blue OG going now myself..  How are they working 4 ya? I have around 28 other strains going aswell! Lol. So got a lot going on right now, or I would've seen your grow thread.. sorry.



Thx for posting. The Blue OG had a bit of set back but I think it's recovering. Just have to wait it out a couple more days, but I see some new leaves popping out and that's always a good sign. Laugh, the plant that's growing the best right now is the bag seed! Figures. Looks like you got your hands full good luck and keep us posted.






g00sEgg said:


> Grats on the temp control situation, man. Sucks growing indoor during hot summers. lol


It was a challenge. Just had to throw some cash at it, but the room is pretty efficient now. No excuses, those plants better be happy!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 5, 2013)

Pros......Here are the results of the Tek 2 light. Also a Blue Og is in there. These are almost 3 weeks from putting in root riot cubes. I think 18 days. I have it written downstairs, but if I go in there I'll be in there for 2 hours. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you.

1 is White Rhino..2 is Pineapple Express..3/4 is Blue OG..5-8 are Kali Mist


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks good bro..  have you ever tried to "re-veg" a plant that's already into flowering? The reason why I ask is I have a Belladonna (1) right now, and she is in full bloom. I have done it b4, it just took soooo damn long it was unreal!! 





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Pros......Here are the results of the Tek 2 light. Also a Blue Og is in there. These are almost 3 weeks from putting in root riot cubes. I think 18 days. I have it written downstairs, but if I go in there I'll be in there for 2 hours. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you.
> 
> 1 is White Rhino..2 is Pineapple Express..3/4 is Blue OG..5-8 are Kali Mist
> 
> View attachment 2687012View attachment 2687013View attachment 2687014View attachment 2687015View attachment 2687016View attachment 2687017View attachment 2687018View attachment 2687019


----------



## prosperian (Jun 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Pros......Here are the results of the Tek 2 light. Also a Blue Og is in there. These are almost 3 weeks from putting in root riot cubes. I think 18 days.


I'm impressed. I think you have the light dialed in just perfect. It's about time for a transplant on those babies. What size buckets are you using in your grow? I vaped the P/E last couple nights and I have to say, at 85 days into cure, she's coming along very nicely. Keep up the good work and keep us posted with more pics.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys, what do you think about hooking up a timer on the ventilation system? 

I was thinking about having it on when lights are scheduled, obviously. But when the lights are off, I would like to stagger the hours and have the ventilation shut off and on and even multiple times through the night if necessary. 

There is a 10" x 10" hole in the closet that leads to fresh air in my office so it's not a sealed room. Thought the only issue with shutting off the fan was during flowering I would have a smell issue (I can run it all the time then).

So how long would a 2' X 3' X 10' closet need to be fed fresh air? It's a 165 cfm fan running at 50% power. Or is the fresh air intake hole going to be enough?


----------



## hbbum (Jun 5, 2013)

Reading these comments on precautions makes me very glad that I live in a med state. I have never felt the need to do any of this and my area is safe so my small grow is pretty safe. My biggest security concern is making sure my kids cannot get access, and keeping bugs out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 5, 2013)

Transplanting soon. I flower in 3/5/7 gallon containers depending on strain, flowering times, etc. My normal is 5 gallons. 85 day curing? Holy cow. I have to learn how to do that.

@Dankster~420...I have never re-vegged a plant. I am not that patient. I know someone on RIU is re-vegging a Breeder's Boutique Sour Cherry. Its Angryblackman. I think its over on the Breeder's Boutique thread.

@hbbum....Exactly. Spot on for me too.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't care what I had to do to grow my own meds, beats starving to death and being so miserable I have to lock my guns up from ME! I've been to jail and it's no worse than having to go to the hospital for me, so I couldn't care less about getting locked up. Of course I don't want to, but that's just how it is here. I think you have a really nice line up there Gandalf, looking great under your new fluoro's brother. I have to say everything under my new T5 rig is just exploding. My thermostat went out and wont turn on in auto anymore and it got hot in my house and with the oscilating fan on the girls in a closet basicly, were just fine. It was warm but they were just fine and happy as could be, I really like that. I'm glad I have an extra window unit in the room with my girls in flower. I decided to pick one up on a fluke a couple of weeks ago cause it was so cheap, I'm smiling like a monkey flingin poop now! I already have a new thermo and am about to go install it, thank you public education system for those shop class skills. It looks like you have your temps situated as well Prosperian, good to see. I think your ladies will be very happy with you. They really seem to be recovering just fine from the little problem. Good luck and best wishes all. Peace out.

EDIT: I leave my in-line off until my girls start to grow flowers, but my room is cool at night, and I don't have to worry about smell.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> I'm with you on that SohighIfly. Burglars running wild here. But I'm set, they break in mines and they will think they landed in middle of a Afghanistan firefight.I will also be setting video monitoring in my room.


I hear ya man, I had 3 idiots next door yesterday afternoon cutting the yard and some trees, and I think they may have seen my plants, so I slept with just the screen door closed last night, and had to sleep on my right side due to the shoulder holster on my left side, not to mention the Mossy by the door.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I hear ya man, I had 3 idiots next door yesterday afternoon cutting the yard and some trees, and I think they may have seen my plants, so I slept with just the screen door closed last night, and had to sleep on my right side due to the shoulder holster on my left side, not to mention the Mossy by the door.



Damn bro! I hate that shit to! Having to sleep with 1 eye open! Had to do it many of nights! Lol


----------



## prosperian (Jun 6, 2013)

hbbum said:


> My biggest security concern is making sure my kids cannot get access, and keeping bugs out.


Yup, you've got to keep the pests under control or they will take over. Bugs too.





Bakatare666 said:


> I hear ya man, I had 3 idiots next door yesterday afternoon cutting the yard and some trees, and I think they may have seen my plants, so I slept with just the screen door closed last night, and had to sleep on my right side due to the shoulder holster on my left side, not to mention the Mossy by the door.





~Dankster~420 said:


> Damn bro! I hate that shit to! Having to sleep with 1 eye open! Had to do it many of nights! Lol


Security duty. Who knew gardening could be like this? Better to be safe and protect your babies, bastards will look for an opportunity. 





mycomaster said:


> My thermostat went out and wont turn on in auto anymore and it got hot in my house and with the oscilating fan on the girls in a closet basicly, were just fine. I already have a new thermo and am about to go install it, thank you public education system for those shop class skills.
> 
> I leave my in-line off until my girls start to grow flowers, but my room is cool at night, and I don't have to worry about smell.


Thermostat, nice to have the skills to fix things around the house. 

I'm going to set the fan to kick on and off with the lights. That will save some a/c until the plants get into flower. With the lights off, it's 74 in the closet and I think they will get enough air in there. I have a small oscillating fan going 24-7 and the fresh air intakes are open.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn skippy bro!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 6, 2013)

It sounds like you have it all worked out bro. I just leave my in-line off until I need it going when I have some flowers to worry about molding or whatever. Otherwise I just have an oscilating fan going 24/7 like you. I find that that works out fine to keep all the girls happy as can be. I have a ton of oscilating fans I've picked up over the years and I found a great one at wal-mart for $23 and it can be wall mounted and everything and is pretty nice actually, has 3 speeds and is sturdy and I think it will last quite a long time. It's a holmes and it's pretty nice and wall mountable, I just thought it was a good deal considering how much you pay at a hydro store for something similar. It's only a 8-9 inch fan, but it puts out more air than a 12 inch one I have and is alot more sturdy and better built. I have some babies that popped over night, Bubblegummer, Cinderella99, and Skunk#11. I put a L.A. Chocolat in the soil on 6-4 so I'll check it tomorrow and see. It usually only takes 3 days for me to get a pop. Peace out everyone.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 6, 2013)

I can tell the difference in the Roots Organic potting soil and the organic bagged soil I bought at the hardware store for the seedlings. Night and day difference. The RO is loose and no big chunks of anything. Two knuckles down the soil is cool and moist but not wet. I like it. 

*Is it a good idea not to add any bottled nutes with this RO soil until I see a deficiency?* 

Seem like it would have enough going on and would not need extra feeding. 

RO Potting Soil list of ingredients: A truly exceptional ready-to-use coco fiber-based potting soil. We begin with a base of the highest quality coco fiber/Coir on the plant which is repeatedly washed for an incredibly low EC, and composted for over twenty-four months, and is specially blended with extra long fibers. This soil is amended with only the highest quality organic ingredients including bat guano, premium earth worm castings, fish bone meal, feather meal, green sand, mycorrihzae, glacial rock dust, soybean meal, humic acid, and many more. Already blended with correct proportions of perlite and pumice for excellent drainage and a vigorous root system.

Can't find the list of ingredients online for the Buddha Grow, but the bottle lists bat guano, worm castings, soy protein hydrolysate, kelp extract, molasses, and yucca extract. 

New leaves are looking green and pointing up.


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 6, 2013)

You do not want to add nutes for a few weeks, RO is decent. I made the mistake of doing it. Don't do it.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^ I think the RO potting soil has way more going on than the RO Buddha Grow list of ingredients. So maybe when the plants are bigger and showing signs of being hungry I can start adding the liquid nutes to the watering schedule? 

I've read where a lot of growers don't add anything to the soil, just transplanting with new soil provides enough nutrients. Plus maybe one or two teas along the way. That would be great if I could get away with that. I am lazy by nature.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Root's Organic soil is great for seedlings(when there's no bugs) and will provide food for a couple of weeks easy. I think a tea wouldn't hurt, but I wouldn't go farther than that really. I use alot of R.O. soil for a base for my super soils, works really nice. I still add a little perlite for drainage when I start seedlings, but other than that I think it's a pretty good mix for babies as long as you don't go and start feeding them. It also holds just about the right amount of water for small roots so you don't have to water alot either. I like your new avatar Prosperian, that's pretty bad @$$. Peace out everyone.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^ Thanks, I was playing around in photoshop the first of the year and created the pickup as a joke on a thread. Peeps liked it, so I used it as an avatar. Thought I'd bring it back as a change from my smokin' Boba Fett. 

So, I will just hold off on bottled nutes for a couple weeks and see how things develop. Thanks for the input on the new soil. So nice to look over at my remote temp gauge on my desk and see 78 degrees in closet. It was worth all the work and $.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing better than having a favorable outcome to a project you worked on and dropped some coin on. I just got my veg area up and running, granted I just hung a fixture and threw in some fans but I'll be customizing the area as I go to suit my needs. I had to put in a new thermostat last night cause the old one stopped working in auto and would not kick on only off when it go to where I had set it. Oh the quality of products nowadays. 78 sounds about right. I think your girls are gonna be happy with that, and with the Xplant get ready for some growth. Peace out.


----------



## stevegrows (Jun 6, 2013)

Look who's at it again! Glad to see you're starting another grow, mine is just about wrapping up and although the results weren't as great as I had hoped, it's still awesome and I've learned so much. I'm very much looking forward to my second grow. I'll be checking in here, loved your last thread and I'm sure this one will be even better. Take care man.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 6, 2013)

Steve- Yup, I can't stay away from the garden. I'm starting to think my first grow was easier than my second. Maybe because I didn't start posting on RIU until after the 4th week of veg. By then I had my act together, kinda. 

I've struggled a little with warmer temps and new seedling cups. I figure I'm a week behind on growth, but things are tightening up. I have a new soil, new containers, new ventilation system, and 6 new strains to manage. So in a way, it's all new too me. But I guess that how we learn and improve. 

Good to see your post. Send me some pics if you got them and let me know when you start up again.


----------



## stevegrows (Jun 6, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Steve- Yup, I can't stay away from the garden. I'm starting to think my first grow was easier than my second. Maybe because I didn't start posting on RIU until after the 4th week of veg. By then I had my act together, kinda.
> 
> I've struggled a little with warmer temps and new seedling cups. I figure I'm a week behind on growth, but things are tightening up. I have a new soil, new containers, new ventilation system, and 6 new strains to manage. So in a way, it's all new too me. But I guess that how we learn and improve.
> 
> Good to see your post. Send me some pics if you got them and let me know when you start up again.


Struggling with temps here as well unfortunately. I just ordered a high power 120mm CP fan 140 CFM, but my temps are pushing 90's regularly. Definitely has had impact on the girls and I wish I had realized how badly my temps were out of wack. Hopefully the CP fan will help, my current one is 47 CFM so it's almost 3x the airflow. How a 4" inline fan can't keep a 18 cubic foot area cool is beyond me. Numerous problems have plagued me but there is some nice bud coming along despite them! I regret starting with autos, and as such will be starting from clone! I'll likely be growing Northern Lights x Skunk #1, Amnesia Mystery, and most likely one of my OG clones... Got two different seeds from two different "OG Kush" pickups from my friend, they look totally different from each other lol! Waiting for my clones to perk up before I post some pics, just cut them about 4 days ago and they're not taking as good as I'd hoped. I too will be using lots of new things on my next grow!


----------



## prosperian (Jun 7, 2013)

77 degrees and 43% RH. Looking pretty good in there this morning. Yea!






Some are growing faster than others after the transplant. But overall they're getting bigger and greener.







Geopots 1-gal 3 weeks of slow growth, but they are starting to take off with the adjustments this week.







How many fans do you own? Tried a couple others to change airflow, it worked.
Pans of h2o to bring up humidity in the room.







Angled the light fixture for better air movement in the closet. Seems to help.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 7, 2013)

looking good Bro  

but damn you guys spam too much  hard to keep up ..

and Im lazy too  also why I like to mix my own soil mix, for seedling and veg/bloom, so I only really feed em in flowering/at the end and mostly with molasses and some dry Bat guano as a top dressing, the nice pheno I have going now is in my own SS and have had 3 smaller top dressings now plus some molasses and Epsom salt in the water not much more, in veg I only use a little kelp/root booster in the start and a few drops of super thrive when I repot (now I have it) and agin, some epsom salt, my plants like Mg I also have some alge liquid nutrients, but only if I see a deficiency or maybe when I have big plants close to getting ready for 12/12


----------



## prosperian (Jun 7, 2013)

lazy stoner, thanks for checking in 

Lol, this thread is pretty long, but hopefully it's a good read and entertaining at the least. 

I'm showing 8 pages, but that's because I have my RIU page view setting on extended post count.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 8, 2013)

*Line up*

1- Blue OG
2- White Lavender
3- OG #18
4- Sour Kush
5- Diesel (Auto)
6- Mystery Seed


----------



## prosperian (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys thought I'd update with a few pics. It's been just under 30 days since I started this grow. 

The tiny plant is the auto diesel, bigger, but slower than the rest. Haven't added any nutes just water. Later


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks nice Pros. What type of water do you use?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 12, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hi guys thought I'd update with a few pics. It's been just under 30 days since I started this grow.
> 
> The tiny plant is the auto diesel, bigger, but slower than the rest. Haven't added any nutes just water. Later


Coming along nice man!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks great 2 me! Didn't note any burnt tips or anything!  keep it up! Btw. How long are you going 2 veg um? ?:


----------



## hbbum (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks great. But I do have to ask. Is there a good reason to go seed instead of clone if both options are available to you? I only ask since I can pick up clones very easily but still am tempted by seeds. But it seems seeds add a lot of negatives.

Longer grow time, sexing, additional electric cost, chance of no germination. What am I missing on the plus side, or is it strictly availability?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Is there a good reason to go seed instead of clone?
> Longer grow time, sexing, additional electric cost, chance of no germination. What am I missing on the plus side, or is it strictly availability?


Only seed grown plants will develop a tap root. The tap root anchors the plant into the ground and because of its size brings a lot of water and nutrients into the plant. I believe I read that plants grown from seed grow faster BECAUSE of the tap root. Sexing is eliminated if you grow femanized seeds. And I rarely can't get a bean to pop. If I could and it was cost efficient I would rather ONLY grow from seeds.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looks great. But I do have to ask. Is there a good reason to go seed instead of clone if both options are available to you? I only ask since I can pick up clones very easily but still am tempted by seeds. But it seems seeds add a lot of negatives.
> 
> Longer grow time, sexing, additional electric cost, chance of no germination. What am I missing on the plus side, or is it strictly availability?



Don't forget the good ol' pheno hunt.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looks nice Pros. What type of water do you use?


Thanks bud. Just using tap water. I have a couple 5 gal jugs I use for my fish tank and the plants. 
I will use the fish tank water one of these days. Just haven't worked it into my routine, but my outdoor plants love it.






~Dankster~420 said:


> Looks great 2 me! Didn't note any burnt tips or anything!  keep it up! Btw. How long are you going 2 veg um? ?:


I just use green touch up paint when I fry the tips, don't you? I'm sure I will burn a few along the way. I plan to transplant to three and five gal geo pots if they fit. Probably a week after the last transplant I will go into flower. How long? Don't know, I will just have to wait and see how they grow. Very slow start, but that was my fault. I wasn't planning on having six plants, really planned for four and dropping two out later. Thx!






hbbum said:


> Looks great. But I do have to ask. Is there a good reason to go seed instead of clone if both options are available to you? I only ask since I can pick up clones very easily but still am tempted by seeds. But it seems seeds add a lot of negatives. Longer grow time, sexing, additional electric cost, chance of no germination. What am I missing on the plus side, or is it strictly availability?


Thx, Dannyboy covered some good reasons to use seed and I trust anything he says because of his quality choice in signatures. Bmeat where are you? 

I don't have the clone option, so seeds were a pretty easy decision. Plus, I can buy seeds and store them until I want to grow. Some of these guys on here have hundreds of seeds and they make their own. It's pretty cheap that way! 






g00sEgg said:


> Don't forget the good ol' pheno hunt.


Yes, we are always looking for the magic plant that will give us amazing bud and make us a sandwich. I will definitely clone that!


----------



## spliffbuddy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Prosperian, been following your grow, looks like you are now back on track and seedlings growing well, great thread and like everyone says, how do you keep so organised, I never seem to find the time to do what I need to. Just a quick heads up. I noticed you are growing a White Lavender, was it a freebie from Attitude? I've just been growing one and it was going great, great bud growth 3 weeks into flower and then I went to check on my girls to find it had hermied, I think I've caught it in plenty of time so not too worried. Have been thinking if I did anything wrong and caused any stress throughout the grow but cannot really think of anything, temps ok, no nute issues, ph fine, have a moisture meter so only water when the meter tells me to. Like I said the plant was growing great so not sure what could have caused it. May have been something I've done but not sure what, my other girls are also fine. ( Pineapple Express, Holy Grail Kush & Liberty Haze). As it was a freebie just wondering if there may be something in the genetics which is why they are giving them away. Just thought i'd share the info so you can keep a look out. Good luck with your grow and happy harvesting.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 12, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just use green touch up paint when I fry the tips, don't you?


Sig worthy!
Don't be surprised if you see me with it some day, LOL


----------



## prosperian (Jun 13, 2013)

spliffbuddy said:


> Hi Prosperian, been following your grow, looks like you are now back on track and seedlings growing well, great thread and like everyone says, how do you keep so organised, I never seem to find the time to do what I need to. Just a quick heads up. I noticed you are growing a White Lavender, was it a freebie from Attitude? I've just been growing one and it was going great, great bud growth 3 weeks into flower and then I went to check on my girls to find it had hermied, I think I've caught it in plenty of time so not too worried. Have been thinking if I did anything wrong and caused any stress throughout the grow but cannot really think of anything, temps ok, no nute issues, ph fine, have a moisture meter so only water when the meter tells me to. Like I said the plant was growing great so not sure what could have caused it. May have been something I've done but not sure what, my other girls are also fine. ( Pineapple Express, Holy Grail Kush & Liberty Haze). As it was a freebie just wondering if there may be something in the genetics which is why they are giving them away. Just thought i'd share the info so you can keep a look out. Good luck with your grow and happy harvesting.


Thanks for the compliment and your post. Yeah I'm organized in some areas in my life, others, not so much! Think my Dad drove into me about keeping a clean work area and I have ever since. Building a stealth setup and having a successful grow in a 2X3 closet was a challenge. It's rewarding to look into a room and see plants growing in there. Also gives me a reason to get up early everyday.

Sorry to read about your herm, it happens and it sucks when it does. Five of the plants in this current grow were freebies from Attitude last year. Attitude is a broker and when they run promotions it's to "promote" the breeders. I'm in marketing and it would be a disadvantage to give away bad promo products. The objective is to get growers to invest the time into the free seed, produce great bud, and as a result, buy more seeds and tell their friends. Throwing a batch of bad seeds in there would do more harm than good, wouldn't you think? 

I haven't been growing cannabis long enough to be much help on hermed plants, but I have learned from reading on here and other places Mother Nature can be a real bitch. Good luck on your grow and drop some pics and updates on here when you can.






Bakatare666 said:


> *I just use green touch up paint when I fry the tips, don't you?
> *
> Sig worthy! Don't be surprised if you see me with it some day, LOL


You know if enough members see that signature, someone will eventually give it a try and state it helped their plants! RIU can be a scary place!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 13, 2013)

You did such a great job at bringing those girls right back to the look of health itself. You have definitely got a green thumb bro, some people do and some don't. I think your skills at reading your plants and trouble shooting problems are for sure solid. Lookin great man. Peace out.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> You know if enough members see that signature, someone will eventually give it a try and state it helped their plants! RIU can be a scary place!


Ya man, I was rethinking the use of that........
Some people just don't catch on to sarcasm, and like you say....... it will end up being tried like these.


luxsnonstop said:


> Tape wont work and I dont want to wood glue it





Saldaw said:


> i shit next to my plants everyday,
> my bathroom always smells good and my weed taste/smells excellent ;D





tibberous said:


> Stick dryer sheets in your bag of weed.
> It will make the weed smell / taste like dryer sheets.





bmeat said:


> i tried to glue the head back on but it didnt work.
> i had it taped together with breathable tape at first, but i was drunk and angry
> and decided it wasnt good enough and glued it..which killed the head immediately.
> she has been through a lot.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya man, I was rethinking the use of that........
> Some people just don't catch on to sarcasm, and like you say....... it will end up being tried like these.


Good Lord this planet is doomed!!!


----------



## Slipon (Jun 13, 2013)

LMAO !!  to funny what Ppl write


"love" this one:

* I use forums to save time and avoid doing research. I feel pretty good about it.



*


----------



## prosperian (Jun 15, 2013)

*Update:* 4 weeks since dropping seeds. I did some topping last night on all except the auto flower. Photos are 9 hours after cuts. They don't appear to be phased by the topping. I plan on this being my only cut or modification for the rest of the grow. We will see.

Last grow was an all natural no trimming or lst-ing. Curious to see the differences beyond the 4 vs. 1 cola. I have changed a lot of things from my first grow, hopefully for the better.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 16, 2013)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY to the RIU growers and members out there!
*
My oldest boy surprised me with some cigars, Cohibas. The other two got me a gift certificate for fish for my tank. 

Plants still chugging along after topping a couple days ago. Bumped up the shelf closer to the light. I really like the rack shelving. It comes in real handy when making adjustments. Don't have to touch the light.







Getting good air movement between the air pots using the wire shelving and the fan down below. No temperature issues since separating the light and room exhaust into two separate systems. 78-80 degrees 37-45% RH.









Here are couple more pics of the snips.







After two weeks in the Organic Roots Potting Soil I have added no extra nutes, just water. 

Don't see any toxicity or deficiency, got to love that.







Below is the 3-branch white lavender. Growing strong, just weird looking. Mutant buds, yum.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 18, 2013)

Everybody is nice and green and showing good growth. Pics with the HID off just before watering. 
They're drinking 32 oz. every other day from 1 gal Geopots with Roots Organics soil. 


Maybe another week or two for transplant to 3 gallon? 







#1 Blue OG - smoking buddy thought it was called Blue Orgy, hmm, maybe. #5 Diesel auto slow but growing.







#2 White Lavender getting bushy. Really likes the Roots potting soil.







#4 Sour Kush developing nicely from the topping. Little leaf curl I've noticed for awhile, soil might be too hot (nutes) for strain.







#6 Mystery Seed is getting a nice fat main stem. #3 OG18 behind it with nice topped branches and a couple large fan leaves.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 18, 2013)

Handsome family of girls you have there Prosperian. They really have bounced back since the yellowing and topping, you would never think they've gone through any of that by looking at them. Take it easy man, Peace out.


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe ive missed it but are all of these feminized? If not, how many plants total are you hoping for? I know last time you only had a total of 4 and now you have 6


----------



## prosperian (Jun 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Handsome family of girls you have there Prosperian. They really have bounced back since the yellowing and topping, you would never think they've gone through any of that by looking at them. Take it easy man, Peace out.


It's all about giving things a try and making adjustments. Newbs are misled into thinking there is a magic list of instructions and equipment for a perfect grow. There are no cheat sheets in gardening, just good old sweat and tears. 

I learned my lesson with those plastic cups and seedlings earlier in this grow. They needed a lot more drainage holes and another 30-50% extra perlite next time. I knew there something wrong when I stopped seeing growth on top. Roots were dying down below from sitting in the over saturated soil. 

Last time I went from peat pots directly to 3 gal plastic containers without any amendments just soil. That's not good either, learned that lesson as well. At least I'm learning and not embarrassed to say it, lol! Later!




trueg115 said:


> Maybe ive missed it but are all of these feminized? If not, how many plants total are you hoping for? I know last time you only had a total of 4 and now you have 6


Hey True, yeah five of the seeds are feminized. One is a bag seed thrown in there for grins and one is an auto. Really focused on the four females but the other two may or may not make it to harvest in this grow room depending on (male/female bag seed) and pulling the auto early. 

I'm really concerned about getting six 5 gallon Geopots into that grow room, but I have them ready to go. I will know better about space once I move to the 3 gallon containers.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> It's all about giving things a try and making adjustments. Newbs are mislead into thinking there is a magic list of instructions and equipment for a perfect grow. There are no cheat sheets in gardening, just good old sweat and tears.
> 
> I learned my lesson with those plastic cups and seedlings earlier in this grow. They needed a lot more drainage holes and another 30-50% extra perlite next time. I knew there something wrong when I stopped seeing growth on top. Roots were dying down below from sitting in the over saturated soil.
> 
> ...


Good call man, like you said, no set in stone recipe even for two plants side by side.
What you mentioned about the Solo cups, I like to drill 3/16 holes about a finger width apart, in that ring at the very bottom of the side, that way they don't have the chance of holding any water underneath.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Good call man, like you said, no set in stone recipe even for two plants side by side.
> What you mentioned about the Solo cups, I like to drill 3/16 holes about a finger width apart, in that ring at the very bottom of the side, that way they don't have the chance of holding any water underneath.


Thanks man, kick me if I don't do that next time, or at least post me, lol! I like your drain holes in the 5 gallon outdoor bucket that you are making. Getting water out is as important as getting water in. Your beasts are getting nice and big from your last pics, they look happy with all that sun.





mycomaster said:


> ...Otherwise I just have an oscilating fan going 24/7 like you. I find that that works out fine to keep all the girls happy as can be. I have a ton of oscilating fans I've picked up over the years and I found a great one at wal-mart for $23 and it can be wall mounted and everything and is pretty nice actually, has 3 speeds and is sturdy and I think it will last quite a long time.








Ordered a oscillating 8" fan today. It will be wall mounted or fabricated onto a adjustable shelf arm so I can easily move it up and down with the shelf. Right now I have the space on the plant shelf for a fan but as I move to three and five gallon containers space will run out. Had one of those 4" hydro store clip-ons but it burned out after one grow. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Y9HB3Q/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item


----------



## hbbum (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking great, what is up with #5 though? Is it the angle or is she looking a little "runty"? All of them have great color and look happy.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 18, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looking great, what is up with #5 though? Is it the angle or is she looking a little "runty"? All of them have great color and look happy.









Yeah, that's the Auto Diesel and I don't think she liked the wet soil as a seedling. May have stunted her growth or just a bad seed. I decided not to top her with the others. Have to wait and see if she picks up steam before the next transplant. Thought about moving the auto directly to five gallon and avoid messing with her roots but the Geopots with the Velcro make it pretty painless.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 18, 2013)

Auto's really don't like to be topped or Xplanted for the most part. If you just make sure she has a good hard rootball, and take it easy with the transfer she'll be fine though. Since you have those pots it will be a snap. The more I think about them they're really quite killer. I bet those keep your roots way more cooler than a plastic pot, and I bet it's a way more natural environment for everything in your soil. Just some stuff I've been thinking of. Take it easy man. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 18, 2013)

I forget sometimes when I start watering that they are fabric containers. Too much water, too fast and they start leaking from the sides. I have narrow drain pans to collect run off, but I hardly see water in there like I did with the plastic containers. I think the soil and the pots are doing a good job of managing the moisture.





Here is a pic from their website. http://geopot.com/advantages.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a pretty dramatic picture. I think having a little bit of a bunch at the bottom could be a benefit though. Follow for a minute, The Geopots would be great for air and drainage and air pruning your side roots, but then leave a saucer or something at the bottom of the pot to get those roots to gather and ball a little and you would have more surface area of roots taking in water and nutrients and supporting the plant. Like an anchor that takes in food and stuff. They wouldn't drown anymore than they would now cause it would drain right out the side if needs be. I was just thinking some stuff after seeing that picture. The one they're pointing to as the healthy one almost doesn't to me, I don't know maybe I'm completely wrong. I know you don't want a bunch of root bound drowning roots or anything, but a little more some how would be nice I think. The bigger the roots the bigger the fruits. I can see why people get 400gal containers for this kind of application. Maybe I'm not thinking of some factor or something, don't let me freak you out man, I can really over think things sometimes. Take it easy I guess i have some research to do. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't really see the top of that root bound plant, but I'd say it has to be huge and causing issues. I agree, I think they pulled the example plant too early and the root ball wasn't developed. But maybe by then, they don't look different enough to show the contrast? My root pics will come soon enough and we will all get the scoop on these pots good or bad.


----------



## hbbum (Jun 18, 2013)

I pulled mine from my Friday harvest and it looked like the geo pot pic(using fabric). During the grow when I would water little roots would appear at the bottom in the try drinking up the excess and they would go away after it dried up. I would think that the more spread out roots would have better access to the nutrients and water since they do not need to compete for resources. I just know they seem to work  Plastic pots are probably fine as well since our plants don't tend to have that long of a shelf life so to speak before they are harvested and pulled. I would imagine they would have a bigger impact on mother plants.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 18, 2013)

That's good to know, thanks for sharing hbbum. Geopots sound good in principle, glad to hear they worked out well for you.

Added another photo with the shelf adjusted to 18" from canopy to light. Been moving it in over the last week.







Fan underneath is on foam cushions for noise vibration.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 21, 2013)

*Update: 4 weeks since germination and 1 week after topping above second node.* 

Plants are doing their thing, just staying out of their way! I will be transplanting to 3 gal pretty soon. Backed the light to 22" - a sweet spot at the moment. Removed the saucers from under the air pots earlier this week. I'm getting good air flow at the bottom of container.









Blue OG coming along nicely after topping last weekend.







White Lavender is growing the fastest, the Blue OG second.







Close up showing the topping and the four main branches 7 days later.








Same thing here looking down into the White Lavender.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 21, 2013)

Everybody is looking happy and healthy over at Prosperians today. I have to say my Blue O.G. has quite a different leaf structure to her. Mine I think is a little more indica dom than yours.(trade ya) I love the sativa heavy phenos of just about anything, really like the headier buzz to them myself. Unless I'm having a pain day then it's all about the indica's. I have been doing alot of reading into higher C.B.D. strains and it always seems they suggest growing in organics for best results. I also was doing a ton of research and have found that Fox Farms Happy Frog line of dry organic nutes is the cheapest way to amend your soil when doing Super Soil type grows. They have alot of the products like bat guano and bone and blood meal and such for a good start to amended organic soil. Of course they don't have everything you'll need but it's a great start to great soil I.M.O. They have quite a few different pre-packaged products as well so you can pretty much get a diverse selection of amendments in your soil for quite the bargain. Just thought I would throw that out there for consideration. Lookin good bro, I'll see about throwing up a pic of my girl this afternoon and you can see how aggressive I can get with my ladies getting them ready for flower. Peace and Love R.I.U.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 21, 2013)

Good info myco. I'm a lazy organic gardener and I suck it up and just pay for the convenience. I'm always looking for ways to source pre-mixed bagged organic super soils. Obviously the best is home made and cooked for a period of time. There is a certain amount of pride in making your own soil recipe and I get that. 

I've read good things about FFHF and my local hydro store carries it. I appreciate the thumbs up on my grow. Just trying to keep 'em green 'til harvest time.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been doing alot of reading on Progress Earth as well thanks to GandalfdaGreen and they have some really wild organic products. I would have to say they're a little above and beyond on their products, looks like Great stuff for sure. Lookin good Prosperian, Peace out.


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just curios Pros, about how often were you watering your girls when they were in full flowering last run?


----------



## prosperian (Jun 21, 2013)

You know that I use my own product, right? 

Hmmm, last grow...good thing I keep grow calendars.

Each 3 gallon container was using 1/2 gallon of water every 4 days during that period. I have a 2 gallon watering can and used every drop on the four plants with just minimal run off.


----------



## hbbum (Jun 21, 2013)

Not a pro, but mine varied a lot. During the stretch I was using nearly 1 gallon in a 3 gallon pot every day, towards the end it was about 3/4 gallon every other day. I had very airy soil with about 50/50 mix with perlite.


----------



## new2420grow (Jun 21, 2013)

Great thread. I'm not growing in a PC, but still in a very limited space. I've gotten a lot of good info here. Thanks! Subscribed as well!


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

trueg115 said:


> Just curios Pros, about how often were you watering your girls when they were in full flowering last run?


Don't forget, I had no perlite, pumice, or any additives, just straight organic soil. It held water like crazy until Hotrod showed me how to aerate the soil. Do you remember the white fuzzy stuff thread? I was keeping to much moisture. 

I think it's hard to compare other growers usage because of all the variables even though we had similar equipment back then. I watered today, three days since last watering, and used 2.25 gallons on the 6 plants. Totally different than last year.








mycomaster said:


> I've been doing alot of reading on Progress Earth as well thanks to GandalfdaGreen and they have some really wild organic products. I would have to say they're a little above and beyond on their products, looks like Great stuff for sure. Lookin good Prosperian, Peace out.


Gandalf has a green thumb. His setup is pretty sweet and the plants are really taking off. Need some updated photos G?








new2420grow said:


> Great thread. I'm not growing in a PC, but still in a very limited space. I've gotten a lot of good info here. Thanks! Subscribed as well!


Welcome to the party. Growing small is a big challenge. Mainly heat is your enemy in confined spaces, but growers are doing it every day with success. Good luck man.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah I think Gandalf is gonna start making us all look bad with his teas. I got all my equipment back out yesterday to start my teas back up. I forgot how much fun they are to make and how well they work. Things are looking good Prosperian, do you have any bottle nutes in case you need any, and what do you prefer? Just wondering. Take it easy everybody and enjoy your weekend. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 22, 2013)

I cant tell you what the plants look like this morning after last evenings watering with the tea. I can not explain it in words. I will post up pictures tonight. They have quadrupled in on week. On top of it all they were in a deficiency of P last week and a higher than desired medium ph. I am sold on compost teas for life.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Don't forget, I had no perlite, pumice, or any additives, just straight organic soil. It held water like crazy until Hotrod showed me how to aerate the soil. Do you remember the white fuzzy stuff thread? I was keeping to much moisture.



please share, how did hotrod aerate the soil ?


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Things are looking good Prosperian, do you have any bottle nutes in case you need any, and what do you prefer? Just wondering.


I ran Roots Organics Buddha Grow and Bloom on the last grow. I followed the label until 2 weeks into flowering. At that time, I suffered from low Nitrogen (same with most flowering / bloom products). I stopped reading the label for the Bloom bottle and started mixing the two products together to get my leaves green again. 

I think the Roots bottled products are good, but I'm a big believer in keeping the plant green and in perfect health to harvest. That means proper well balanced nutrients 20-10-20 through the entire grow. The marijuana industry wants to sell all kinds of nutes, but a plant really just needs a well balanced fertilizer or a super soil / tea. SS/tea is more work - I'm lazy. 

As I have said many times, I'm in marketing, and I know when I am being "marketed" too. In my 30 years of gardening, I've never seen another plant have so many different varieties of nutrient products and superfluous junk. As my confidence grows with this plant, so does my effort in restoring the basics back to my garden and leaving behind the marketing. I will run 20-10-20 fertilizer at the first sign of deficiency and stay away from the bottled Grow/Bloom products until I see a benefit. 

It's all about experimentation, that's the fun part of what we do.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

Slipon said:


> please share, how did hotrod aerate the soil ?


With a big screw driver! Not kidding. 

I used a gardening fork to break up the surface three inches deep in my 3 gallon containers. Then I drove a large screw driver through the roots and soil from the top to the bottom of the containers about one inch apart. Plants took off with the increase in oxygen and drainage. 

Hotrod got a lot of flak about suggesting this fix, but it worked great for me, and he got to shake his old farmer finger at all the haters!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 22, 2013)

I love an easy fix that works! Sometimes I have trouble getting to a specific girl somewhere in my Flower tent or veg closet, so I just use a small length of hose that kind of plugs on to the end of my watering can and I can water with it over a foot out of my basic reach. I picked it up off of my grandpa as a kid but have seen others do it since. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 22, 2013)

ahh ok, I know that "technique" like you do to the lawn/grass for the same purpose, I do it as well, just use a pice of round 2 millimeter tick and 4 inch long stainless steel I have sharpened at one end, and I also "work" the top layer of soil a bit 

H2O2 also seems to have some positive effect of the agitation of the soil if to compact


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 22, 2013)

Every time I water the next day i like to work the top of the soil so air can get to the roots and to keep it from compacting and getting crusty. I also like to put some holes in the soil, but I just use bamboo chop sticks I picked up a bag of at a discount store for kabobs. I do alot of weird old school stuff I picked up off of farmers and others. Tomorrow I'm going out to pick up a buch of starter soil and amendments for my Super Soil, and get crackin on mixin and cookin up some more for the future. All my new seeds will be such happy girls. I'm also adding in some old soil that I've composted all the old roots and a bunch of other goodies into. Peace out.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> With a big screw driver! Not kidding.
> 
> I used a gardening fork to break up the surface three inches deep in my 3 gallon containers. Then I drove a large screw driver through the roots and soil from the top to the bottom of the containers about one inch apart. Plants took off with the increase in oxygen and drainage.
> 
> Hotrod got a lot of flak about suggesting this fix, but it worked great for me, and he got to shake his old farmer finger at all the haters!


I remember that thread. LOL
I do something similar, but go in through the air holes in the sides that I pre drill, and up through the drain holes from the bottom.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I remember that thread. LOL


Lot of the guys are gone...Navyfighter, Hotrod, Bmeat, Hydro, Brush hog, Spud, Thatboy. I wonder if typing Bmeat sets off an alarm at Mod central? Lol.

I think when you stop growing you lose interest in RIU, I did, but I'm back!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Lot of the guys are gone...Navyfighter, Hotrod, Bmeat, Hydro, Brush hog, Spud, Thatboy. I wonder if typing Bmeat sets off an alarm at Mod central? Lol.
> 
> I think when you stop growing you lose interest in RIU, I did, but I'm back!


IDK what happened to Navy, Hydro, Brush, but Thatboy is now Mrvega isn't he?
Hotrod had some issues up there in Alaska, and mentioned moving, that was about a month ago, so maybe he's just settling in somewhere and we'll see him again soon.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

That's right, he reincarnated as Vegas, I recall a PM now that I think about it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> That's right, he reincarnated as Vegas, I recall a PM now that I think about it.


We also lost Jinxtme after the bmeat incident, countrygurl, junglingirl69, and jpeg I haven't seen in a long time also.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

I like how you call it an "incident". He was first to respond to my first post on RIU. I think you were right after and warned me not to listen to a word he said. Felt sorry for him, but he got what he deserved. Banorama


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 22, 2013)

Sad to lose people for sure. I've only been on here since March and already lost someone I think. Dis-heartening, but I think you're right, kind of lose interest in R.I.U. when you can't grow yourself and see and hear of all the great successes people have. It's hard for some I think. Take it easy all. Peace out.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

What's up guys?I see your growing right along prosperian,looking good i might addI noticed y'all chatting about our Riu mia's,I was curious about them(besides one:wink)myself.

Hey man,you know i've never made a journal thread because im afraid ill jinx myself if i do,they die ,i die,something bad lol..Well,I was gonna be chopping some bitches and was wondering if you wanted to see?


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 22, 2013)

I usually poke holes in my soil with the bamboo stakes before I water my girls. I noticed that before I started doing that, when I watered the girls the water would quickly start draining through the drain holes. So poking the holes allows the water to be absorbed thru out the soil. Then I check the bucket weight to make sure the water was retained.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

B166er - Yeah, I've been following you around RIU. Jealous about your fishing stories with Beech. I haven't been on the lake in over six years and I'm getting the bug to get back out there.

Absolutely, post away. The way I see it, if I do crash and burn on this grow at least I will go down in a ball of flames across many continents. A worldly catastrophe, that's how I roll. j/k I'm sure you guys will stop me before wrecking things, hell they're just weeds. I get plenty of those in my yard and I don't even try.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> I usually poke holes in my soil with the bamboo stakes before I water my girls. I noticed that before I started doing that, when I watered the girls the water would quickly start draining through the drain holes. So poking the holes allows the water to be absorbed thru out the soil. Then I check the bucket weight to make sure the water was retained.


Yup, right on. I noticed a big difference after aerating. My water usage went up big time right after that. GS you should post that last pic on here with all the containers on the floor. It looks impressive all together like that. Nice work!


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cool......since I sold my tracker16ft,I haven't been able to fish as much but when we moved here(8yrs ago) they had a small lake in the neighborhood.Its gotten real nice fish from guys releasing 4,5,6lb bass and catfish.Here in the last couple years it has been some excellent fishing there,LUCKY MEEE!!


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

My closet,YES,I laid that one down,it was getting to tall and was just wondering what would happen.I've seen it done outside.Kind of a super supercrop


Already starting trimming

Thanks for letting me "showoff"...lol.More trim pics tomorrow.Btw...10weeks...miracle grow 3month feed except the small ones.


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yup, right on. I noticed a big difference after aerating. My water usage went up big time right after that. GS you should post that last pic on here with all the containers on the floor. It looks impressive all together like that. Nice work!


Hey Prosperian, Here you go. I'm feeling pretty good about the way things are shaping up. I know it's a crazy large undertaking especially after the my Trouble Bubba Kush. Hope I get these girls to the finish line without any problems. My Bubba had me feeling pretty good until it starting having problems the last couple weeks. But anyway it's behind me now. On with the show! 
View attachment 2709773


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> View attachment 2709764
> Thanks for letting me "showoff"...lol.More trim pics tomorrow.Btw......miracle grow 3month feed except the small ones.


That's some nice bud. Great job and look at you pushing it with cfl and MG. You make me feel lazy with HID and primo soil after looking at your crop!








Gs3000 said:


> Hey Prosperian, Here you go. I'm feeling pretty good about the way things are shaping up. View attachment 2709773


Man, you have some trees. Just amazes me how far you've gone in such a short time. Nice.

Have to do the public service announcement and ask if you have those cords off the ground, and I know the answer is yes!


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> That's some nice bud. Great job and look at you pushing it with cfl and MG. You make me feel lazy with HID and primo soil after looking at your crop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yep I got them up. Yes, seems like things went pretty fast now that I looking back at them. Considering that I just got started in Feb. I keep going bigger and bigger. I think these will be the last of the trees. I'm trying to get a good rotation going. Those girls are all between 36 - 44 inches tall. I hope they don't out grow the room height. Got to get my HPS 600s installed next week. Do you think I will have any problems if I flip the switch on 12/12 under my T5s while I'm waiting on getting my 240 outlet installed to power my room? I using the 8 and 6 bulb fixtures.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Your right about cfl's but not MG....it sucks!...lol... I was lazy and didn't want to mix or wait for s-soil.Speaking of,I bought a bag of soil from Dollar General for flowers and potted plants around the house.A pretty good looking,cheap($3),"professional" 4month feed SOIL,black,sandy,not much lumber,gotta add a little perlite though...anyway im using it for the 3rd party cup comp and I LIKE IT! and would recommend it to anyone over MG..........Hell it was only 3 bucks!!!


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 22, 2013)

Problems with MG are mostly operator error.. You have to throw conventional watering techniques out the window using it. That being said, i wouldn't recommend it either too much hastle. But, if you can ever dial it in, it will produce some nice plants.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Do you think I will have any problems if I flip the switch on 12/12 under my T5s while I'm waiting on getting my 240 outlet installed to power my room? I using the 8 and 6 bulb fixtures.


I don't know the answer to that. Maybe some of the other members will respond. I can understand why you would want to get to flowering soon.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 22, 2013)

Won't hurt at all, prob help a lil in reducing the stretch. I run T5's from start to finish running a mixed spectrum of bulbs.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Thanks! Yep I got them up. Yes, seems like things went pretty fast now that I looking back at them. Considering that I just got started in Feb. I keep going bigger and bigger. I think these will be the last of the trees. I'm trying to get a good rotation going. Those girls are all between 36 - 44 inches tall. I hope they don't out grow the room height. Got to get my HPS 600s installed next week. Do you think I will have any problems if I flip the switch on 12/12 under my T5s while I'm waiting on getting my 240 outlet installed to power my room? I using the 8 and 6 bulb fixtures.


I don't see where it would cause any issues.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Problems with MG are mostly operator error..


!!!!!!!peace


----------



## PeaceGrow (Jun 22, 2013)

This is so much like my set up but you have one thing i dont, a attic to vent, therefore i have to open door alot and use fans, got to do best you can with what you have, you will love the blue o.g i grew her last year, very "beefy" and a wonderful aroma! I also like you am just now back to growing i have a little leg up i have a original skunk # 1 and a few lowryders, anyway i really dig your set up, not only clean but very safe!! I cant wait to see what you produce! I will be looking for you in 3 months in drying and curing!!!  good luck!!


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I don't see where it would cause any issues.


Thanks Bakatare666, I think it will get these ladies going.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Fuck you!!!!!!!peace


C'mon man, Beech hasn't told ya I use MG?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> C'mon man, Beech hasn't told ya I use MG?


I know man,sorry!.......lol.....Dude said it,OPERATER ERROR


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> I know man,sorry!.......lol.....Dude said it,OPERATER ERROR


No offense taken man, I'm just givin' ya shit cause I'm jealous you get to go fishin' with him.
I haven't been able to do any REAL fishing for over 5 years now, even though I bought and sold a 21' Stingray cuddy cabin after having it a year and only putting it in the water 4 or 5 times.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

PeaceGrow said:


> This is so much like my set up ...I cant wait to see what you produce!


Thanks for stopping by, and your welcome to share your ladies here. 

Just enjoying the night on RIU and roasting coffee beans, my other vice.


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 22, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Won't hurt at all, prob help a lil in reducing the stretch. I run T5's from start to finish running a mixed spectrum of bulbs.


Cool thanks. I was just wondering because I'm switching to HPS 600, I visited a friend yesterday and he's growing with HPS 1000ss and I couldn't believe the denseness of his flowers. He is growing Ace of Spades and h's getting 3 -4 ounces per plant, I called BS until I felt a couple of his buds, They were heavy and very dense. I did my first grow using CFLs the buds didn't compare to his.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks for stopping by, and your welcome to share your ladies here.
> 
> Just enjoying the night on RIU and roasting coffee beans, my other vice.


Ya ain't gotta lie to kick it.......
I see the coffee in the background, and the cocktail with lime in the foreground.
The coffee grinding is an excuse to sit n sip, right?


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya ain't gotta lie to kick it.......
> I see the coffee in the background, and the cocktail with lime in the foreground.
> The coffee grinding is an excuse to sit n sip, right?


Yes of course! I have a fridge in the garage which means alcohol on tap. 

Just trying not to burn my beans!

Or, kill my plants!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yes of course! I have a fridge in the garage which means alcohol on tap. Just trying not to burn my beans.


Looks like some killer shit for the morning wake up call!


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Cool thanks. I was just wondering because I'm switching to HPS 600, I visited a friend yesterday and he's growing with HPS 1000ss and I couldn't believe the denseness of his flowers. He is growing Ace of Spades and h's getting 3 -4 ounces per plant, I called BS until I felt a couple of his buds, They were heavy and very dense. I did my first grow using CFLs the buds didn't compare to his.


Im sorry man ,but 3-4z per with 1000watters,he should be ashamed....that's easily outdone with cfl's....it looks like your plants will be bigger than that...not trying to be mean but that's the truth
BTW...your fricking room is looking good,plants too....you will be VERY happy,keep using those t5 for a couple weeks after pistils show,then blast'em with the 600's.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

Ha, that pic was from a week ago and tequila. Tonight I'm roasting Peruvian coffee beans and drinking vodka martinis with a little Ak47 chaser. Life is good.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 22, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> !!!!!!!peace


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 22, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Im sorry man ,but 3-4z per with 1000watters,he should be ashamed....that's easily outdone with cfl's....it looks like your plants will be bigger than that...not trying to be mean but that's the truth
> BTW...your fricking room is looking good,plants too....you will be VERY happy,keep using those t5 for a couple weeks after pistils show,then blast'em with the 600's.


Hey B155ER420 Thanks man. Good to hear from you. Thanks for the advice. I'm hoping to get a great yield out of these ladies. Thanks for the advice on the T5s. I'm going to give it a try. I will keep you posted. Peace enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2013)

*Update Three gallon transplant.
*
17 days from last transplant, week from topping, and 5 weeks from germination. This pic is after 14 hours of light and they have recovered well and are looking better in their new home. 








I used Roots Organics potting soil that's been cooking for a month and added some extra perlite. We will see how they adjust to the new containers. The saucers will be pulled today for improved ventilation. It's a tight fit for six containers. I will have to rethink the five gallon containers unless I drop two plants out of this grow.








Roots were growing at the very bottom of the containers, nice white and fuzzy, but not gathered on the sides just the way air pots are suppose to work. 








Roots stayed untangled, open, and stringy. Pretty healthy down there in the soil.








The Velcro air pots spread out flat making it easy to lift the plants without disturbing the surrounding soil.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty impressive Prosperian. I agree with you about having to re-think the 5gal pots. I'm not sure of the size of the pots and the closet, but I think you could get 5 in there in an x formation, four in the corners and one in the middle. If I were you I would ditch the auto outside somewhere, and save all the photo strains. Or maybe put the bag seed outside since you don't know if it's female yet, up to you. That's a real bummer you won't be able to get what you thought in there, but you could always leave the auto in the 3gal as well, that's all I've ever had one in. Hope everything works out for you man, I know what it's like to have to kill a perfectly good, healthy plant, and it's just damn depressing. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2013)

No biggie. I was planning on four going to harvest. Who would have guessed all the seeds would grow! 

The auto was always going to be a wildcard when I jumped into the 5 gallons. And the bag seed, well, it's bag seed, who cares. I can find a home for the other two plants here or at my buddy's. The plan is to get into the 5 gal air pots before flowering and I know four of them will be maxing out my space. 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Slipon (Jun 24, 2013)

yea leave the auto in the 3 gallon


----------



## Slipon (Jun 24, 2013)

BTW 

you forgot to put newspapers under the tray before the repotting, now see all the soil on your table, your a really messy guy, shame on you 

also one of your screwdrivers is not hanging strait !


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2013)

Laugh...should have seen me on the floor with paper towels and the vacuum cleaner. Took me a couple hours to x-plant and most of the time was spent cleaning up! I avoided doing this outside for stealth reasons, but I prefer my back lawn or garden shed. 

I agree 100% on leaving the auto in the 3 gal. She's a runt and I don't expect much unless she takes off really soon. Very slow grower considering she wasn't topped like the rest.

Have you started your vacation yet? Got any plans?


----------



## Slipon (Jun 24, 2013)

nah not yet, week 29/30/31 is my summer vacation this year, and no real plans, might visit a friend I have in Turkey or just stay at home in Denmark and take care of me plant`s  might go for my yearly "Denmark round" trip with another friend on motor bikes, fun just to drive and see where you end up, beside that I also have a balcony that need some tlc was brand new 6 years ago and only gave it oil twice, so need a good clean up and some fresh oil aso this year


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds like you'll keep busy no matter what. I had a CBR 600 for 4 years and then sold it to a buddy, and then went and picked up another one. I just couldn't let that freedom go, I love bikes. I just recently sold my second one, and went out and bought a little 250cc moped to get around the city on. It's nothing like a crotch rocket, but it's still fun none the less. Enjoy your holiday bro. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to play with fan circulation over the next couple days. The bigger pots are restricting air from down below and there no more space for my fan on the shelf. Time to rig up a canopy fan on an adjustable shelf arm and bring out the "Big Boy" floor fan I have in the garage.

Traveling: I ran the rails over Europe for a month, just me, my backpack, and a camera. I decided where I was going at the very last moment by looking at the destination boards at the train stations. Hit thirteen countries. Good memories, unfortunately, the closest I got to Denmark was the Netherlands. Maybe next time.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 24, 2013)

yea me too, and also love to work on em (I am a Smith) 

here is my "old" GS500E from 1999 I made a few changes on (old pic`s tho, just notice, I made a few changes since then, like a new seat, rear disc, gear/break peddles aluminum mesh in the holes in the rear end and side panels aso)



bike`s and car`s for that mater is soooo expensive here in Denmark (180% tax !!!!!)

so a nice big new 1000RR bike easily cost you +50K $ to put on the street and even the smallest HD would cost like +40K and up .. mine cost me less then 5K  and a few K for the "black" paint job and parts


----------



## b.real (Jun 24, 2013)

subbed. nice plants but theyre a little stressed right now.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the thread b.real I agree, they are stressed and have been through a lot over last couple weeks with 4-main topping and transplanting. 

Next three weeks should be easy on them and I expect to see some real growth.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty pricey hobbies you got there Slipon. I gotta say I would just have to save the $ and drop it. I really love the freedom. You have a hell of a nice bike too man, well worth the coin if you're coughin it up. I think you're right about the explosion of growth Prosperian, they should pick up after the Xplant calms them down I think. Either ways I like the ease of Xplant with the velcro and folding flat of the pot like that. Pretty cool. Peace out.


----------



## hbbum (Jun 24, 2013)

I love the idea of those Velcro pots. I will need to dig through the thread and find the link you posted to them again so I can pick a couple up. Looks a lot easier


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I love the idea of those Velcro pots. I will need to dig through the thread and find the link you posted to them again so I can pick a couple up. Looks a lot easier


Here ya go bro. I wish they paid me to advertise, but making life easier on my fellow growers is reward enough.

http://geopot.com/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 24, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yea me too, and also love to work on em (I am a Smith)
> 
> here is my "old" GS500E from 1999 I made a few changes on (old pic`s tho, just notice, I made a few changes since then, like a new seat, rear disc, gear/break peddles aluminum mesh in the holes in the rear end and side panels aso)
> 
> ...


I have a Yamaha R1 with a titanium Scorpion pipe. It was actually race tuned by a guy from the UK who has a shop in my state. My bike has under 1000 miles on it. I just see too many bad things nowadays with dumb drivers in their cars. I am actually selling it.  I love snowboarding too much ride that bike. You have a nice looking bike there.


----------



## b.real (Jun 24, 2013)

nice. my dad and i just sold his bike. it was a 03 honda cbr 954rr. we put a carbon fiber devil pipe on it and thats all, it was fast enough already lol.


----------



## hbbum (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome, Thanks. I will probably get some on order before my next transplant. I thought I lost my Strawberry Dream clone this weekend, ended up switching from LED to CFL if you believe and that seemed to pull it back and it is flourishing now.


----------



## Csufan97 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice setup man.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 25, 2013)

100 degrees over the next couple days.  A/C is running, running, and running. 




mycomaster said:


> I think you're right about the explosion of growth Prosperian, they should pick up after the Xplant calms them down I think. Either ways I like the ease of Xplant with the velcro and folding flat of the pot like that. Pretty cool. Peace out.


Yes, the Velcro pots worked out very well. Simple idea, but very nice. I checked on the plants this morning and they are looking good. Leaves have stopped drooping and I have more new growth since the transplant. Think they are happy for the moment and with the transplant of the fresh hot soil, I shouldn't have to feed for a while. I might even make it to my final 5 gal. transplant without additional feedings. Wouldn't that be nice!






hbbum said:


> Awesome, Thanks. I will probably get some on order before my next transplant. I thought I lost my Strawberry Dream clone this weekend, ended up switching from LED to CFL if you believe and that seemed to pull it back and it is flourishing now.


Checked out your thread. It would be nice to pick up clones at my local dispensary, if I had one. 





Csufan97 said:


> Nice setup man.


Thanks man, appreciate you to stopping by.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 25, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Awesome, Thanks. I will probably get some on order before my next transplant. I thought I lost my Strawberry Dream clone this weekend, ended up switching from LED to CFL if you believe and that seemed to pull it back and it is flourishing now.



I read some where that some strains dont like the LEDs ? dunno ? mine love em (LSD)


----------



## hbbum (Jun 25, 2013)

Slipon said:


> I read some where that some strains dont like the LEDs ? dunno ? mine love em (LSD)


Yeah was very odd. I had 2x42W CFL and a 90W LED on her and she was looking horrible. I switched off the CFLs thinking maybe heat or too much light for a cutting but just continued to look saggy, droopy and lost a leaf. I then switched off the LED and she perked up within a few hours. I have since switched to MH last night and can see the difference after 8 hours. 

I lost a clone on my last grow also, just never seemed to grow at all and I now wander if it was from the LED.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Yeah was very odd. I had 2x42W CFL and a 90W LED on her and she was looking horrible. I switched off the CFLs thinking maybe heat or too much light for a cutting but just continued to look saggy, droopy and lost a leaf. I then switched off the LED and she perked up within a few hours. I have since switched to MH last night and can see the difference after 8 hours.
> 
> I lost a clone on my last grow also, just never seemed to grow at all and I now wander if it was from the LED.


Strange......
Live and learn I guess.


----------



## b.real (Jun 25, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Yeah was very odd. I had 2x42W CFL and a 90W LED on her and she was looking horrible. I switched off the CFLs thinking maybe heat or too much light for a cutting but just continued to look saggy, droopy and lost a leaf. I then switched off the LED and she perked up within a few hours. I have since switched to MH last night and can see the difference after 8 hours.
> 
> I lost a clone on my last grow also, just never seemed to grow at all and I now wander if it was from the LED.


Im thinking coincidence


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

*6 WEEK UPDATE
*
Haven't added any bottled nutes to this grow. They are living off the potting soil and water. Love it! 






Blue OG on the left bag seed on the right. Both were topped at 2nd node. Can really see the spit main stems.






Another pic of the Blue OG. Really likes the hot Roots Organics soil. Green, green, green.






Hope this bag seed is female. She's a fast grower.






Brought in the "Big Boy" floor fan. Moves a lot of air from down below. 
Plants look small in the 3-gal containers but they're making good gains in stems and branches.


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

looking good! i like the look of the bagseed!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks great Pros. I can't wait to see how the bagseed turns out. If I were a seed, I'd be bagseed.  Great work bro. I have a blue og running too. 5 weeks old. I pooped it on 5/19. Take care bro.


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

blueberry og/chemdawg..i can only imagine..


----------



## polo the don (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking real good. I'm currently gathering supplys for my next grow and was thinking about switching to smart pots. Your transplant pics convinced me. Thanks for that. I love your set-up,so neat,so clean. What are the dimensions of that closet?


----------



## hbbum (Jun 27, 2013)

Pros makes us all look like slobs with his setup  The fabric pots are great and the ones with Velcro seem even better. I just ordered some seeds from seaofseads.com and some new geopots with velcro myself.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

polo the don said:


> Looking real good. I'm currently gathering supplys for my next grow and was thinking about switching to smart pots. Your transplant pics convinced me. Thanks for that. I love your set-up,so neat,so clean. What are the dimensions of that closet?


Cool, here is the link. http://geopot.com/ I buy direct from the manufacturer. They have fast shipping and I've ordered from them a couple of times. I think the pic of my transplant with the container walls laid flat says it all, easy. 

My grow closet is 2' X 3' X 10'

Thanks for the complements. I enjoy a clean environment, the plants like it too, maybe? I would like to think so...







GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looks great Pros. I can't wait to see how the bagseed turns out. If I were a seed, I'd be bagseed.  Great work bro.


I'm an equal opportunity grower. Bag seed, designer seed, bird seed, if it will grow bud... I will give it a try! I sometimes forget these six plants were FREE! Free seeds are the best!

Blue OG: A cross between a Blueberry F3, Blue Moonshine, and a potent Kush/Thai Indica hybrid OG Kush.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Pros makes us all look like slobs with his setup  The fabric pots are great and the ones with Velcro seem even better. I just ordered some seeds from seaofseads.com and some new geopots with velcro myself.


I already got on him for making my closet look like shit.


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

you need a big drain tray for the cloth pots..they are nice though..auto prune too..keeps the plants busy..that is if youre not burning em all day everyday with nutes LOL. i would get trays soon so you can water properly when they take over that new comfy home. 

i actually like scotts soil texture a lot, just dont like the high slow release micronutes in it..cal mag sulfur iron burned my blackout kush and thc bomb  really stunted thc bomb cause she was hurtin in the strech. 


i also got gardeners gold organic soil with sea compost and stuff..not as good texture as scotts. i used espoma, really good but so pricey, fuck that im not payin more than $7 a cu ft for soil. now i use harvest organic potting soil. good texture, low nutes just from chicken litter and i can mix my own soil without stressing em out. its also cheap at lowes  

just smoked some of that chemdiesel..fire power man..left 12 weeks from pistil, smooth as butter, but blackout kush is gonna be even better cause im flushing properly. flushing until the sugar leaves turn light. ive seen some crazy colors on peopls plants when they burn them, so many lockouts but yet strong plants


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

for all you fox farm lovers, this soil is not as hot as that stuff, so you gotta start your own nutes in 3-4 weeks from seed. i bet this shit is made by monsanto lmao, it has the same texture (and some wood chips lolol) like miracle gro but roots like the stuff, i cant deny it! 50:50 compost to peat seems to be better than high peat:compost 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_385540-79138-ORGPM32H_0__?productId=3692380&Ntt=potting+soil+prices&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=potting+soil+prices&facetInfo=

if not this i suggest scotts premium potting mix, awesome texture, compost, some peat, some perlite and .05 .05 .05 plus micronute slow release, but not fully organic.

btw none of fox farms is organic besides the big bloom. same with general hydro. they use same synthetics as scotts, might as well pay less for scotts. i just got some biobizz stuff to replace stinky fish emulsion for indoors. its molasses and sea kelp based.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

b.real said:


> you need a big drain tray for the cloth pots. i would get trays soon so you can water properly when they take over that new comfy home.


Yeah, it wouldn't be a good idea to let water drain into my floor fan. If you look close at this pic you will see shelf arms under the wire shelf. 

Those brackets hold my 3ft. drain pans when I water. I move them out after watering for air flow. Adjustable shelf brackets are very flexible and I'm glad I went this direction in design.


----------



## hbbum (Jun 27, 2013)

You just started with the big fan right? Do you know if having it down there dries out your soil quicker?


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been using floor fans without plant saucers and air pots for about three weeks now. Yes, the soil dries out faster with the air coming from under and on the sides of the fabric pots. Sometimes, when I'm breaking up clumps or checking moisture in the soil, if any soil falls over the rim, it floats up in the air flow and catches me by surprise.

I've also noticed a 2-3 degree drop in temps with wet air pots. The evaporation is cooling things off for a day or two.


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yeah, it wouldn't be a good idea to let water drain into my floor fan. If you look close at this pic you will see shelf arms under the wire shelf.
> 
> Those brackets hold my 3ft. drain pans when I water. I move them out after watering for air flow. Adjustable shelf brackets are very flexible and I'm glad I went this direction in design.


ahh..sweet. its time to soak the pots, then let them dry if youre not already. they are messy though, ive seen my boy water his. he does it in a kiddie pool lol


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

I just water them like any other pot right on the shelf. Slow steady pour in a spiral until I see just a little coming out of the bottom. I watered 2 days ago and this morning still moist about 2 inches down. Probably go another day or two before next water. I have just over 3 cu. ft. of soil sitting in those containers just in case anyone was wondering. I have another 3 cu. ft. cooking in a plastic container for the final transplant before flower.


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

3 cu ft total, yeah? very nice dude..should be fun to watch. you just want new soil full of nutes when you flower or something? i compost everything, soil, roots, males, plants outside LOL grass and leaves too. i just add myco on top of the compost pile and turn it every other day or something 

if you could help me, my outdoor plants just showed me sex, 4 weeks from seed. i have a feeling theyre gonna blow up with the real sun and the mild ec that the rain carries to them. plus, i have some food for them if they get hungry. my mix is still going strong, havent had to feed yet

problem is one of the beefsteak plants isnt really growing..could you suggest what you think please? i DID give her extra food, but she just doesnt want to drink it or something!? my outdoor garden


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 27, 2013)

All your girls look real happy, and I like the way you've adapted the air pots to work for you so well. I've read the roots may be shorter with them, but they send the extra energy into bulking up and growing more surface area. I definitely think they have their place. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> All your girls look real happy, and I like the way you've adapted the air pots to work for you so well. I've read the roots may be shorter with them, but they send the extra energy into bulking up and growing more surface area. I definitely think they have their place. Peace out.


I could have whored myself out and picked up some Geopot freebies for all the publicity. But it goes against my rules of growing.

*Don't tell Don't smell Don't sell* 

Boy, it was really hard not to reveal my identity. I know how Batman feels.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

b.real said:


> 3 cu ft total, yeah? very nice dude..should be fun to watch. you just want new soil full of nutes when you flower or something? i compost everything, soil, roots, males, plants outside LOL grass and leaves too. i just add myco on top of the compost pile and turn it every other day or something
> 
> if you could help me, my outdoor plants just showed me sex, 4 weeks from seed. i have a feeling theyre gonna blow up with the real sun and the mild ec that the rain carries to them. plus, i have some food for them if they get hungry. my mix is still going strong, havent had to feed yet
> 
> problem is one of the beefsteak plants isnt really growing..could you suggest what you think please? i DID give her extra food, but she just doesnt want to drink it or something!? my outdoor garden


Give pics man, "Beefsteak" is a strain of Tomato........
You're not going there again are you?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I could have whored myself out and picked up some Geopot freebies for all the publicity. But it goes against my rules of growing.
> 
> *Don't tell Don't smell Don't sell*
> 
> Boy, it was really hard not to reveal my identity. I now know how Batman feels.


But then we could have called you a "Pot Whore" and left it for others to interpret what kind of "pot" we were referring to.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^ Greatness!


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Give pics man, "Beefsteak" is a strain of Tomato........
> You're not going there again are you?


i know. checkout my outdoor garden in my signature. ive got 5 beefsteak tomato plants, 4 cherry tomato plants, 2 basils, 3 cilantros and a jalapeno pepper plant. should have also done strawberries and spinach, but i think its too late.

one of my beefsteaks isnt growing correctly. any ideas? my outdoor garden


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

*HOT! Just topped 104 degrees outside 
*
*Grow closet 76 degrees. I need to go sit in the closet and cool my balls off!*


----------



## hbbum (Jun 27, 2013)

As usual, the kids always have it better than the parents. 

ROFL at the pot whore.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 28, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *HOT! Just topped 104 degrees outside
> *
> *Grow closet 76 degrees. I need to go sit in the closet and cool my balls off!*


LOL! I do the same thing...my grow room is the only room in the house that's air conditioned.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

In an effort to make my grow closet more efficient, I'm thinking about removing my one analog auto switch that controls the sealed light exhaust and replacing it with two digital switches ($15 ea.) with independent exhaust system schedules. Currently, my room exhaust is running all the time.

My goal is to run the room exhaust system on a one-hour on/off cycle when the lights are not running. This could save me money by reducing the amount of cool air that's being evacuated to the attic. Digital gives me the ability to sync both systems precisely and has a battery backup.

I know I would lose negative pressure in the room and might encounter an odor problem. See any other issues with this type of setup?


----------



## navyfighter04 (Jun 29, 2013)

Grow looks good pro. Havent been on in a bit to see it.....Just started my own new grow. I will get pics and info up today....Keep up the good work man..


----------



## navyfighter04 (Jun 29, 2013)

b.real said:


> i know. checkout my outdoor garden in my signature. ive got 5 beefsteak tomato plants, 4 cherry tomato plants, 2 basils, 3 cilantros and a jalapeno pepper plant. should have also done strawberries and spinach, but i think its too late.
> 
> one of my beefsteaks isnt growing correctly. any ideas? my outdoor garden


OH GOD!!!!!!! Please say it isnt so.....Could it be the one and only....show yourself b.real....Who are you??


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> In an effort to make my grow closet more efficient, I'm thinking about removing my one analog auto switch that controls the sealed light exhaust and replacing it with two digital switches ($15 ea.) with independent exhaust system schedules. Currently, my room exhaust is running all the time.
> 
> My goal is to run the room exhaust system on a one-hour on/off cycle when the lights are not running. This could save me money by reducing the amount of cool air that's being evacuated to the attic. Digital gives me the ability to sync both systems precisely and has a battery backup.
> 
> I know I would lose negative pressure in the room and might encounter an odor problem. See any other issues with this type of setup?


I wouldn't worry about your light exhaust at all when it's off.
If you can stand the odor, leave it be and just shut your fan down a few mins after lights off.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I wouldn't worry about your light exhaust at all when it's off. If you can stand the odor, leave it be and just shut your fan down a few mins after lights off.


Thanks for the reply Bak. 






navyfighter04 said:


> Originally Posted by *b.real*  i know. checkout my outdoor garden in my signature.
> 
> OH GOD!!!!!!! Please say it isnt so.....Could it be the one and only....show yourself b.real....Who are you??


Good to have you back brother, been a long time. Got your bmeat radar turned on. 

I sent breal a PM yesterday asking if he was one and the same. Haven't received a reply.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 29, 2013)

When you get to flower running your exhaust when the light is out is a good idea to keep humidity down to keep mold at bay with dense flowers growing. Plus accumulated heat at night in the canopy can make your buds airy. Just some stuff to consider bro, you can always get a fan speed controller and run it at lower speeds when the light is not on, that's what I do. Along with an osc fan and a little 9in high velocity fan like you used to have below your pots, keeps my girls plenty happy at night. A small digital thermo/hygro from home depot or such for $10 that keeps track of your humidity and temp hi/lo can tell you what's going on at night and save you alot of headaches. I'll be adding my Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry on mon hopefully so I'll keep you updated on how she does in flower. Your B.O.G.'s leafs are starting to fill in a little and look more like mine, but still look a little more sativa dom than mine. I love the SATIVA'S. Take it easy bro, Peace out.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> i sent breal a pm yesterday asking if he was one and the same. Haven't received a reply.


lolol........Ah, the memories of extreme headaches...........View attachment 2718159View attachment 2718158


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

There it is. I can't believe you put that sick thing on my thread! 

Maybe we are wrong and owe breal an apology? Just have to wait and see. 

I can admit when I'm wrong, but I can be a real asshole when I'm right!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> There it is. I can't believe you put that sick thing on my thread!
> 
> Maybe we are wrong and owe breal an apology? Just have to wait and see.
> 
> I can admit when I'm wrong, but I can be a real asshole when I'm right!


IDK man, I went to that link to check out his veggies, and saw "bmeat" mentioned a couple times.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> When you get to flower running your exhaust when the light is out is a good idea to keep humidity down to keep mold at bay with dense flowers growing. Plus accumulated heat at night in the canopy can make your buds airy. Just some stuff to consider bro, you can always get a fan speed controller and run it at lower speeds when the light is not on, that's what I do. Along with an osc fan and a little 9in high velocity fan like you used to have below your pots, keeps my girls plenty happy at night. A small digital thermo/hygro from home depot or such for $10 that keeps track of your humidity and temp hi/lo can tell you what's going on at night and save you alot of headaches. I'll be adding my Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry on mon hopefully so I'll keep you updated on how she does in flower. Your B.O.G.'s leafs are starting to fill in a little and look more like mine, but still look a little more sativa dom than mine. I love the SATIVA'S. Take it easy bro, Peace out.


My thought when I posted was that he would keep his oscillating fan running.


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *HOT! Just topped 104 degrees outside
> *
> *Grow closet 76 degrees. I need to go sit in the closet and cool my balls off!*


Hey Prosperian Stay cool man! We just had a heat wave kick off here in the northwest. I had to pull out and setup my window unit in master bedroom. Times like this all the fans and ac units vanish off store shelves. I might have to install my portable unit in the grow room in the fans don't keep my girls cool.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> When you get to flower running your exhaust when the light is out is a good idea to keep humidity down to keep mold at bay with dense flowers growing. Plus accumulated heat at night in the canopy can make your buds airy. Just some stuff to consider bro, you can always get a fan speed controller and run it at lower speeds when the light is not on, that's what I do. Along with an osc fan and a little 9in high velocity fan like you used to have below your pots, keeps my girls plenty happy at night. A small digital thermo/hygro from home depot or such for $10 that keeps track of your humidity and temp hi/lo can tell you what's going on at night and save you alot of headaches...Your B.O.G.'s leafs are starting to fill in a little and look more like mine, but still look a little more sativa dom than mine. I love the SATIVA'S. Take it easy bro, Peace out.


Good advice thanks myco. I'm running all the equipment you suggested above. The thing is, I *will not *remember to turn the exhaust speed controller back up after turning it down at night. That's why I was thinking about running a on/off cycle every hour or two to flush the room for thirty minutes. Then when the lights come on with a separate timer, the room exhaust timer is synced to go on too.

At least this way I'm not touching the variable speed controller. The auto switches have up to 48 independent sets so I can tweak them to keep my humidity in check and still shut the fan off at least 50% of the time during lights off (the sealed light exhaust fan will remain off whenever the light is off). 

I think I'm going to try it with my analog switches first. If it works, I won't have to buy anything else and I will sleep better knowing all my cool a/c isn't being sucked into the attic and I'm in control of my O2 exchange / humidity at lights out! Win Win!

Maybe I'm making it too complicated, but it's worth a try to save on electricity. The most important thing is that both switches stay in sync during lights on.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> My thought when I posted was that he would keep his oscillating fan running.


Absolutely, going to keep a small fan running on a separate circuit. They have environmental controllers that will fix this problem with humidity and temp sensors to switch the fan. But, I'm not going to shell out the $200 when I might be able to accomplish the same thing by cycling the fan at night for free. 

This is what happens when you're an OCD grower. It's not just clean, organized grow rooms brother, it manifest itself into this kind of complicated crap! I need to go medicate. 





Bakatare666 said:


> IDK man, I went to that link to check out his veggies, and saw "bmeat" mentioned a couple times.


That's pretty incriminating.


----------



## hbbum (Jun 29, 2013)

You can also toss a jar of Ona in the room for smell, I use it even though I run the fans all the time to cover up when I open the door to work one the plants (ie star at them for extended periods of time fawning over buds when in flower).


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 29, 2013)

Sounds pretty solid man. I get you on exhausting what is basically cash out into your attic. I would be figuring out a way to make it all work before popping on expensive environmental controls. It's pretty cool what you can achieve with some timers and planning. I was just talking about flowering for the most part before, I don't think people realize how much humidity can accumulate with some plants in a confined area with the lights off. They're warm as all get out and put off alot of moisture when the lights are out and you can end up with mold issues fast and boy are they a bitch to work out and keep away once you have spores everywhere. I'm sure you'll figure it out man, you're a pretty savvy individual. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> , I don't thinkith people realize how much humidity can accumulate with some plants in a confined area with the lights off. They're warm as all get out and put off alot of moisture when the lights are out and you can end up with mold issues fast and boy are they a bitch to work out and keep away once you have spores everywhere. I'm sure you'll figure it out man, you're a pretty savvy individual. Peace out.


Yeah your right. Humidity goes ape shit without air circulation. I have it all hooked uo as described above. Working great! Had to rewire and install new surge protector, I'm happy with the results. Just have to run a few more test through Sunday,


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

hbbum said:


> You can also toss a jar of Ona in the room for smell, I use it even though I run the fans all the time to cover up when I open the door to work one the plants (ie star at them for extended periods of time fawning over buds when in flower).


Yes, good point Have to pick some up. Better to be safe and I'm sure I will have some stinky plants in a couple weeks!


----------



## b.real (Jun 29, 2013)

buy an air purifer like i use..it doesnt do the job fully but it does help positioned correctly.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah that will work too. When the room exhaust is off I can smell the plants in my office. 

But we all want to know breal this Saturday evening... Are you the one, the only, the bmeat?

C'mon, reveal your true identity. I promise I won't ban you. Sunni will, but I won't.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey GS3k thanks for popping in. How the upgrade going? I was blown away by the space you now have in your grow area and the trees you already have to fill it. It's like you've been growin for 15 years! I'm impressed with your confidence in taking on a big project. Good job man!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

b.real said:


> buy an air purifer like i use..it doesnt do the job fully but it does help positioned correctly.


You're bmeat, I can tell.
Only meat would tell somebody to go buy something that 'sorta' works.


----------



## b.real (Jun 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yeah that will work too. When the room exhaust is off I can smell the plants in my office.
> 
> But we all want to know breal this Saturday evening... Are you the one, the only, the bmeat?
> 
> C'mon, reveal your true identity. I promise I won't ban you. Sunni will, but I won't.



potroast is the plague in my eyes. im hiding from him. you guys created enough hate for him to despise me and ban me for no reason. im 21 years old. he merley banned me for being a tad annoying.

oh and that white fungus on your soil in your prior grow..you really didnt have to worry about it lol. its a sign of overwatering as is green algea


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

b.real said:


> potroast is the plauge for me. you guys created enough hate for him to despise me and ban me for no reason. im 21 years old


You brought it on all by yourself, bro.
Keep up the new and improved attitude, though, and we won't go out of our way to tell him you're back.
And just a note........
You were more than a "tad" annoying.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, alright then. Moving on, I gave my kids my dual monitors tonight for their computers. So I'm stuck on my iPhone (with VPN) trying to type. This sux. Tomorrow out to buy a new screen.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Well, alright then. Moving on, I gave my kids my dual monitors tonight for their computers. So I'm stuck on my iPhone (with VPN) trying to type. This sux. Tomorrow out to buy a new screen.


I got a 14" flatscreen I'll send ya if you want to pay the shipping.
IDK if it would be any cheaper, considering the way prices on that shit drops almost daily, but the offer is there.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 29, 2013)

Thx Bak, Im going to need another big screen so I can see. Probably another 23" or bigger. I did have two of them!


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hey GS3k thanks for popping in. How the upgrade going? I was blown away by the space you now have in your grow area and the trees you already have to fill it. It's like you've been growin for 15 years! I'm impressed with your confidence in taking on a big project. Good job man!


Thanks Prosperian. The upgrade is about complete, Still have to paint the floor white, I created a problem but will have to manage it now, I let the girls go too long and may run out of head room but I will work it out. I just flipped the girls 3 days ago and fired up the turbo Klone. I think I may need to add more lights, thinking about using the room just for bloom and add a smaller room to it for veg. But I got to get these girls to flowering. Hey check the results of one of my experiments. I think I might have created two main colas on a couple of the girls late in the game. What do you think?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Thanks Prosperian. The upgrade is about complete, Still have to paint the floor white, I created a problem but will have to manage it now, I let the girls go too long and may run out of head room but I will work it out. I just flipped the girls 3 days ago and fired up the turbo Klone. I think I may need to add more lights, thinking about using the room just for bloom and add a smaller room to it for veg. But I got to get these girls to flowering. Hey check the results of one of my experiments. I think I might have created two main colas on a couple of the girls late in the game. What do you think?


That'll work dude!
Looks good and productive!
Remember my last one?


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That'll work dude!
> Looks good and productive!
> Remember my last one?


Thanks Baka666! I was trying to slow down the upward growth and on a couple of the girls that was the results. Hope they give good buds.
Peace


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Thanks Baka666! I was trying to slow down the upward growth and on a couple of the girls that was the results. Hope they give good buds.
> Peace


Take notes on how your experiment turns out, so next time you can do more if you liked it.
I tried something diff. with these two that I have going, and took notes on it while they were vegging and training.
I wrapped the Diesel in a rotational clockwise direction around the pot, and the Kush going counter clockwise.
It's working good with the Diesel because it seems to have thicker stems like my Sativa dom. bagseed did, but the Kush is kinda floppy and doesn't seem to like LST'ing as much.


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Take notes on how your experiment turns out, so next time you can do more if you liked it.
> I tried something diff. with these two that I have going, and took notes on it while they were vegging and training.
> I wrapped the Diesel in a rotational clockwise direction around the pot, and the Kush going counter clockwise.
> It's working good with the Diesel because it seems to have thicker stems like my Sativa dom. bagseed did, but the Kush is kinda floppy and doesn't seem to like LST'ing as much.


Yes I recorded the experiment. What I did was using two fingers I squeezed the stalk near the top until I felt a crunch. Didn't do any twisting or bending. and what you saw in the pictures were the result. Do you have pics posted of them?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Yes I recorded the experiment. What I did was using two fingers I squeezed the stalk near the top until I felt a crunch. Didn't do any twisting or bending. and what you saw in the pictures were the result. Do you have pics posted of them?


Oh, so you supercropped.
I LST'd mine.
Ya, I got pics of the last plant, the wild one that I topped, then crossed them over the center.....
If you look close, you can see the foxtailing that started.
BEECH was the first one to notice, I wasn't even paying attention.
I was just checking daily for the first sign of amber, because I had about 60% cloudy or so if I remember right, and not even 1 amber that I could see.
.

.

.

.

.
And my current Diesel and Purple Kush back during veg when I was training.......
Both plants on May 4, about 56 of 60 days veg.
.


Kush............

.

.
Here's the Diesel roots on April 26 when she went into the 5 gal. from a 1 gal.
.
Here's the Purple Kush on May 1 when I put her into the 5 gal. from a 2 1/2 gal.
As she did 'the stretch, I did supercrop a few of the branches on the P.K., and hell, within a few hours, the tips were already turning upwards.


----------



## b.real (Jun 29, 2013)

really fat fluor buds..how many total watts? what did smoke taste like? so far for me:

acid/diesel: fuely citrus, skunky cheesy dank and idk how n.l. contributes. in early bloom amazing super powered fruit smell, late bloom skunk stinks up room.

master kush: deep yet mild sweet earthy smell, smelt like coffee or chocolate early on..late bloom skunk stinks up room. after curing skunk #1 turned SUPER CHEESY like leave your jar cheesy smell..kush remained smelling light and fruity tooty lol 

thc bomb: stink in early bloom, not skunk stink, but like a armpit stink lol. after cure straight pine forrest haha, really like how well it was flushed..no nitrogen gas burning in my mouth


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice roots Bakatare. Those are some fat buds man. Your veg look great.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

b.real said:


> really fat fluor buds..how many total watts? what did smoke taste like? so far for me:
> 
> acid/diesel: fuely citrus, skunky cheesy dank and idk how n.l. contributes. in early bloom amazing super powered fruit smell, late bloom skunk stinks up room.
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy.
The diesel when she first started to flower, had the 'diesel' smell that everybody talks about, but now, almost no odor, and what there is of it smells like good old school weed.
That last plant, I ended up with 2.71 oz. from her, and it smoked like the Purple Urkle or something Purple I used to get from a dispensary in Cali.
I vegged the last one with 98w of mixed 5000K and 2700K until about a month before she finished, and I added a bunch to bring it up to a total of 305w.
Here's the link for that grow.https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/614769-my-first-indoor-cfl-grow.html
Here's the link for my outdoor now.https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/632050-2-new-seeds-started-outdoors.html


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Nice roots Bakatare. Those are some fat buds man. Your veg look great.


Thanks man.
The one with buds is my first shot at CFL, AND indoor growing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

Damn nice job. What is your medium again?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Damn nice job. What is your medium again?


LOL, you trying to open a can of worms?????
I use MG Moisture Control, with about 40% MG Perlite.
That first plant even used ONLY MG All Purpose nutes for the first 2 1/2 months or so, until I started adding some misc. samples I had gotten, like Rock Resinator, and also Molasses(every water on that).


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Oh, so you supercropped.
> I LST'd mine.
> Ya, I got pics of the last plant, the wild one that I topped, then crossed them over the center.....
> If you look close, you can see the foxtailing that started.
> ...


Those look nice. Did you lollipop them also? I noticed that there wasn't a lot of foliage on the bottom half of the plants. Have you harvested them? If so, what was your yield?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Those look nice. Did you lollipop them also? I noticed that there wasn't a lot of foliage on the bottom half of the plants. Have you harvested them? If so, what was your yield?


No, they've been outside for close to a month now I think, but I still have over 15 hrs. of light, BEECH and I are wondering if that might be making the Diesel reveg, but the Kush and my bagseed experiment (LOL) are both flowering.
Herer's my link........https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/632050-2-new-seeds-started-outdoors.html
I didn't lollipop, the current ones if that's what you mean, but I did a little to the big one from Winter, that's where I got the 3 stems that are now my bagseed experiment.
The Kush, I'm knocking off a couple leafs every or every other day from down low inside where the foliage is so thick you wouldn't believe.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 30, 2013)

Gs3000 said:


> Thanks Prosperian. Hey check the results of one of my experiments. I think I might have created two main colas on a couple of the girls late in the game. What do you think?


Looks good GS. can tell they have been vegging by those nice big stems.

Fyi for the followers out there... Depending on where the main stem is cut, it will either result in more branches or main stems. cuts at the 2nd node will create main stems (new main colas) up to four, anything cut above third node will create branches. Lot of growers top before flowering or cut higher on the main stem, this creates bushier plants but not colas. It just redistibutes the same amount of bud to a different location. Good technique to flatten a canopy.

Did a lot of reading on this and advice from Uncle Ben. Just like everything else, much confusion on topping procedures and the end results. It does slow down the growth and I think that helped you regardless of where you pinched off. Good job man.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 30, 2013)

Bak - always impressive to see your work. You prove that gardening skill is what's really important. With that you can acomplish amazing things regardless of equipment or growing method,


----------



## Gs3000 (Jun 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Looks good GS. can tell they have been vegging by those nice big stems.
> 
> Fyi for the followers out there... Depending on where the main stem is cut, it will either result in more branches or main stems. cuts at the 2nd node will create main stems (new main colas) up to four, anything cut above third node will create branches. Lot of growers top before flowering or cut higher on the main stem, this creates bushier plants but not colas. It just redistibutes the same amount of bud to a different location. Good technique to flatten a canopy.
> 
> Did a lot of reading on this and advice from Uncle Ben. Just like everything else, much confusion on topping procedures and the end results. It does slow down the growth and I think that helped you regardless of where you pinched off. Good job man.


Thanks Prosperian! Yes, I pinched the near the top of the cola to crush the stalk a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hahahahaha!!! I knew it! I called it on the 40 yr old seed thread! Haha! What's up Meat ?:





b.real said:


> potroast is the plague in my eyes. im hiding from him. you guys created enough hate for him to despise me and ban me for no reason. im 21 years old. he merley banned me for being a tad annoying.
> 
> oh and that white fungus on your soil in your prior grow..you really didnt have to worry about it lol. its a sign of overwatering as is green algea


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

Here are some new pics of the plants and the split ventilation timers.







Blue OG in front with the split main stems.






Nice growth on this three-branched White Lavender.






Might look a little crazy, but set up this way the room ventilation cycles on and off during lights off saving me on my A/C bill.






You see where the light ventilation and room ventilation are synced when light are on.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 1, 2013)

how much/often do you run your ventilation when lights off ? 15/15 ?


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

Slipon said:


> how much/often do you run your ventilation when lights off ? 15/15 ?


Looking at the timer above marked "ROOM" the 18/6 schedule has the room exhaust kicks on every hour for thirty minutes shown as a down position on the timer.

I've noticed that since I've started this cycling schedule the room is cooler and I have reduce the excessive humidity build up.

I believe I will really see a difference when I flip to 12/12. Haven't noticed any smell but right now, but only the auto is flowering.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 1, 2013)

I like the labeling and the control of your environment. I find it easier to just watch what my plants are doing through the day than to buy expensive environmental controls. I have alot of time on my hands, but I also think my ladies like the personal attention throughout the day. I think we have the same thermo from home depot, it will keep the hi/lo of your humidity and also tell you which way it's trending either up or down on both. For $10 it's not a bad deal, it doesn't have a probe, but it's nice to see what's going on throughout the day. The girls look great and the early topping has given you two plants on some. Things are lookin good around your way man. Peace out.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 1, 2013)

So if I read that timer right, you are saving 3 hours a day of fan time? Doesn't seem like a huge impact, but like you said the 12/12 is when you may see the real benefit.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

168 hours saved during veg this grow.
504 hours saved during flower.

Think about this way. Having the exhaust fan running in my setup is like leaving the front door cracked on my home. All that cool 74 degree air is being sucked outside. 

672 hours, that's a savings worth my time. 

During the winter, I'm thinking about routing the attic exhaust back into the house for heat (after it's been scrubbed). 

See, even pot heads can grow green and save the environment!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Looking at the timer above marked "ROOM" the 18/6 schedule has the room exhaust kicks on every hour for thirty minutes shown as a down position on the timer.
> 
> I've noticed that since I've started this cycling schedule the room is cooler and I have reduce the excessive humidity build up.
> 
> I believe I will really see a difference when I flip to 12/12. Haven't noticed any smell but right now, but only the auto is flowering.


Great Pros. Now I have to go and label all my stuff.  You are the master of organization and cleanliness. The plants look great too. Impressive as usual. Take care.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks man, none of this matters if I can't grow some decent bud! 

Labels and organization...I don't know how many times I have reached into the closet and grab the wrong dial or plug. Labels might be overkill for some, but it makes my life easier. And we all know how lazy I am! 

Only thing that I would like to add now is a high temp cutout switch. Just in case the room or light exhaust fails, or a timer goes south. I'd like the light to go into shut down mode when temps start climbing. I would think that would be easy enough to locate and install? Just an extra level of security ya know?


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

What the hell Slip, your plant is showing me it's junk!


----------



## jdmjp (Jul 1, 2013)

hey new here i got a bubblelicous planted the seed straight to this small pot and been on 24 hour light the seed sprouted or whtever its called its on its 5th day but yet no leaves ..am i doing something wrong? should haved i germinated a different way ? it looks brown with a bit of purple n some green i feel like it got burned , thanks hopefully you guys can help me they look better in person but here are pics


----------



## Slipon (Jul 1, 2013)

sorry bro, did`t notice, guess she also need a trimming under the arms 





prosperian said:


> What the hell Slip, your plant is showing me it's junk!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

Obviously, I think she hermied on you


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Obviously, I think she hermied on you


yea, hell, that one hermied so bad I even got a complex 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

jdmjp said:


> hey new here i got a bubblelicous planted the seed straight to this small pot and been on 24 hour light the seed sprouted or whtever its called its on its 5th day but yet no leaves ..am i doing something wrong? should haved i germinated a different way ? it looks brown with a bit of purple n some green i feel like it got burned , thanks hopefully you guys can help me they look better in person but here are pics
> View attachment 2720899View attachment 2720900


*RIP*

Think those are goners but you might try a few things. Try adding drainage holes and drying out the soil. Speaking of soil, no nutes are needed for two weeks. Just basic soil with no amendments. After they sprout you can add lighting (cfl) a couple inches from top of leaves. Good luck on the resurrection.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> What the hell Slip, your plant is showing me it's junk!


What software do you have to do the eyes and face like that?


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

^^^ Photoshop brother. I can erase you from existence with that program!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 1, 2013)

*UPDATED GROW CALENDAR TODAY, THOUGHT I'D SHARE SOME NUMBERS...
*
Plants are 10" tall. Node spacing is 1/2" to 2" depending on strain. 400 watt MH at 16" from canopy. No tip burns or discoloration, deep green throughout plants. Stems are 3/8". Soil at 7.0 PH. Temp range 73 to 79 degrees. Humidity: 30-45%. 18/6 light schedule. All nutrients coming from Roots Organics soil, no bottled nutes to date.

0 days water (chlorine evaporated tap room temp) 96 oz. per plant today
10 days last watering 
10 days from transplant to 3 gal. and Roots Organics potting soil
18 days from topping main stem at 2nd node
26 days from 1 gal transplant and fresh Roots Organics potting soil
33 days from seedling stage
45 days from sprouting
49 days from dropping seeds to germinate

Anyone need a blank calendar? I use these freebies to build mine: Click


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 1, 2013)

If ya get a PM from 'ibob', about organic soil, I told him to ask you.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

Any suggestions? I can't find a high temperature line voltage trip switch. Been searching the web for a switch that trips the circuit when the temp gets too hot. I want to use it for fire safety just in case my timers or fans go out and the light is on. 

I have found portable heater thermostats that are close, but when the temp goes back down, the circuit closes and the light would come back on. Link of something close...Click Here I need a permanent open circuit when it trips until I reset it manually.


----------



## navyfighter04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> lolol........Ah, the memories of extreme headaches...........View attachment 2718159View attachment 2718160View attachment 2718158



Im not high yet....OMFG this made my morning....gonna go smoke now...


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

Found it! GROZONE - TP3 - HIGH TEMP SHUTOFF



http://www.ehydroponics.com/grozone-tp3-high-temp-shutoff.html?&cid=590

Automatically shuts down lighting and/or other equipment when a high temperature set point is reached.
Once turned-off, the unit will run a user selected delay from 0 to 30 minutes before turning back on or will hold restart until manual reset (temperature setback of 5° or 10° F / 3° to 5°C).
6 foot cord with temperature sensor precise to 2°F / 1°C.
Can power 120Vac equipment up to 15 amp.


----------



## Super Subliminal (Jul 2, 2013)

prosperian said:


> What the hell Slip, your plant is showing me it's junk!


Ahh I really love this. What a cool looking guy. Did you make it?


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

Slip made the plant. I gave it a perverted personality with Photoshop! Thx.


----------



## Super Subliminal (Jul 2, 2013)

In that case I think you should do more. And I promise not to steal your idea for my own artistic ends...


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

Super Subliminal said:


> In that case I think you should do more. And I promise not to steal your idea for my own artistic ends...


I'm in marketing. I shall come out with a full line of marijuana stem people called TeleWeedies and make my fortune. All rights reserved.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I'm in marketing. I shall come out with a full line of marijuana stem people called TeleWeedies and make my fortune. All rights reserved.


Hey, with your photoshop, can you put bmeat and his plant in the same pic?
.
View attachment 2723085


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 2, 2013)

What's up,Prosperian?...and other friends.....I said pics were coming of my harvest last week but it should have been better, im not happy ...... oh well...no excuses.......although I have a shit ton of'em
I had 8 total plants,644w of cfl,12/12fs,miracle grow(no comment),I fed with only water and molasses,10.5-11.5 weeks of flower


I had ran out so I was smoking as it dried and I had cut 2 sample branches off each one a few weeks ago
So add about 4-5g to these two plus the others were 30,28,25,25,23,15....so about 232g/644w...is that good or bad?


Thanks Pro....Everyone have a good night,Peace


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> What's up,Prosperian?...and other friends.....I said pics were coming of my harvest last week but it should have been better, im not happy ...... oh well...no excuses.......although I have a shit ton of'em
> I had 8 total plants,644w of cfl,12/12fs,miracle grow(no comment),I fed with only water and molasses,10.5-11.5 weeks of flower
> View attachment 2723121View attachment 2723122View attachment 2723124
> View attachment 2723126View attachment 2723128View attachment 2723132View attachment 2723133
> ...


Where ya been man?
Hope everything's been OK.
Bad links


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey, with your photoshop, can you put bmeat and his plant in the same pic?View attachment 2723084
> .
> View attachment 2723085




Haha!! Now that would be some funny ass shit! Lmfao! Would love 2 see that!! Haha


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Haha!! Now that would be some funny ass shit! Lmfao! Would love 2 see that!! Haha


Well, we have these other pics of him too, we don't HAVE to use the close up........
.

.


----------



## DoctorCandelario (Jul 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey, with your photoshop, can you put bmeat and his plant in the same pic?
> .
> View attachment 2723085


Honey, I think I made my plant shorter? lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

DoctorCandelario said:


> Honey, I think I made my plant shorter? lol


To get the background on that abomination, you need to peep this thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/608593-how-much-longer.html

Good to have you participating Doc!


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I fixed the pics in post 501some Iso hash
SO HE IS BACK...LOL


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> I think I fixed the pics in post 501View attachment 2723207some Iso hash
> SO HE IS BACK...LOL


Ya, but he seems like a person now, not a kid suffering from ADD, Aspergers and dislexia.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/654674-im-ready-blue-og-white-46.html
He even found his way to my thread, LOL
I'm still getting the bad link message.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Ya, but he seems like a person now, not a kid suffering from ADD, Aspergers and dislexia.
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/654674-im-ready-blue-og-white-46.html
> He even found his way to my thread, LOL
> I'm still getting the bad link message.


There coming thru on my side,sorry man,best I can do


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> There coming thru on my side,sorry man,best I can do


OK, my bad.
I went to the links in my quote and clicked, DUH.
I like pic 2, and really like pic 6.
What the hell is that you get 1 long bud????
That's COOL!
I'm thinking take one of those, hang it upside down, and lacquer the thing for a floral arrangement like I used to do to Roses for my ex.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, my bad.
> I went to the links in my quote and clicked, DUH.
> I like pic 2, and really like pic 6.
> What the hell is that you get 1 long bud????
> That's COOL!


Lol...one long bud on that one.Some like that,some like the first picView attachment 2723234...bout 41g dried,not the biggest one but the dankest so far


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Lol...one long bud on that one.Some like that,some like the first picView attachment 2723234...bout 41g dried,not the biggest one but the dankest so far


Well ya, first pic is pretty, but i can't find a vase to hold that thing.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 2, 2013)

Next time!!! Lol....I have a perfect vase...pics in 4weeks!.lol


----------



## prosperian (Jul 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey, with your photoshop, can you put bmeat and his plant in the same pic?


No prob.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 3, 2013)

HA HA HA.LMFAO. That's just funny! Peace out.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 3, 2013)

prosperian said:


> No prob.


Awesome bro!!!!!
Sorry I can't rep ya again yet.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Awesome bro!!!!!


Enjoy. Let it serve as a warning to others.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 3, 2013)

*Picture taking:* Like to make a suggestion to all the growers out there. Bring in a small shop light or clip lamp into your tent for picture taking. Turn off the HID before shooting pics and make sure the camera flash is on. The camera will perform better and capture the true green colors of the plants that are oversaturated by HID lighting.

I have a clip lamp hanging in my room with a regular cfl bulb for picture taking. See it peeking out the left corner of door opening? 

HID turned off. 






HID turned on. My last grow AK-47 and Pineapple Exp. Green is washed out with light on.






Later guys.


----------



## DoctorCandelario (Jul 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> To get the background on that abomination, you need to peep this thread.
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/608593-how-much-longer.html
> 
> Good to have you participating Doc!


Holy crap. I have never seen so much horticultural abuse/mental salad as on that kid. I can almost feel the pain those little plants endured. I guess somebody didn't do his homework, or didn't even care to read properly! 

Thanks  I've been getting the hold on the forum lately. Im on the way of doing some new grows, and doing some experimentation too!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 4, 2013)

4th of July Update:

Seeing excellent growth over the last week. I'm about mid-6 weeks from germination. Just adding water, no other nutes. 

Roots Organics potting soil is working great right from the bag. Ingredients: Coco fiber, peat moss, perlite, pumice, premium worm castings, bat guano, kelp, fish bone meal, soy bean meal, feather meal, greensand, leonardite and alfalfa meal.

Here's the line up.


Blue OG







White Lavender













OG #18












OG #18 LST'd today







Sour Kush












Sour Kush LST'd today







Auto Diesel



















Bag Seed


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 4, 2013)

The family is lookin good Prosperian. Very happy girls, and it's cool to hear NO NUTES. Gotta love that. The Sour Kush is really trying to stretch on you brother, have you thought about pinching or working with her some to slow some of that. Thanks for the 4th of july freedom report. LOL Take it easy bro, and enjoy your holiday. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, looking at the pics, the Sour Kush and the OG #18 has too much spacing between nodes and that will cause problems later with my lights. 

LST'd both of them this morning...

Sour Kush












OG #18


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking good bro..  hey, I just did an update myself on the last 2 to 3 pg's. Both sets of all the girls, and also a shot of all the babies coming up. Would like if you could drop in if you have a spare to or 3 minutes. Let me know what you think buddy... Thanks, Dank.



prosperian said:


> Yeah, looking at the pics, the Sour Kush and the OG #18 has too much spacing between nodes and that will cause problems later with my lights.
> 
> LST'd both of them this morning...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 4, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looking good bro..  hey, I just did an update myself on the last 2 to 3 pg's. Both sets of all the girls, and also a shot of all the babies coming up. Would like if you could drop in if you have a spare to or 3 minutes. Let me know what you think buddy... Thanks, Dank.


I really like the mutual respect around here guys.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 5, 2013)

I posted a *Question of the Day* on the board. Come on, let's hear from some member opinions...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/685734-more-pots-bigger-pots.html






Bakatare666 said:


> I really like the mutual respect around here guys.


I agree. We have a good following and the trolls are cutting me some slack.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 5, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I posted a *Question of the Day* on the board. Come on, let's hear from some member opinions...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/685734-more-pots-bigger-pots.html
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go peep your link now, sorry, I missed it before.
Maybe we're troll-less because they see the unity and just figure they'd get trolled right out?


----------



## prosperian (Jul 6, 2013)

Results of the https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/685734-more-pots-bigger-pots.html thread, decided to go with four, 5gal Geopots and try to squeeze the flowering auto diesel into the middle with the 3-gal size. I can put the auto outside or the veg cabinet for the last couple weeks of flowering. I will determine the sex of the bag seed and veg her in the cabinet until after harvest. So that way I don't lose any plants and still have the potential for six different strains.







I think I will go with two plants on my next grow. Think it will be a good challenge for me to try to match my past multi-container harvests with fewer plants. Learning a lot as I grow indoors. So far, I've grown four plants naturally with no trimming in base organic soil and plastic containers using bottle organic nutes. Now I'm growing six plants using organic amended bag soil, no bottle nutes, early topping, LST-ing, and Geopots. 

I like how we can grow many different ways and for me, this keeps things challenging and interesting.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 6, 2013)

55 DAYS from dropping seeds. Remaining plants were LST-d this morning. No signs of deficiency or burn and I have given nothing but tap water to the Roots Organics potting soil. I think the key to this type of feeding is to transplant often and replace the soil with fresh. I think I have about another week or two before final transplant and a week later to flower. Getting tight in the room.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 6, 2013)

Great decision man, I like the no kill method. I'm not sure of your grow cab configuration, lights, size, and so on. I think letting the auto finis in there would be a really smart decision though letting her go full term, and also clearing up space for the photo strains is kind of win win. It's easy enough to pop in some 2700K cfl's or whatever you need. I found some 300W equivalent's that put out 4200 lumens @ 68W with the 2700K. I think they were at the big box store for $15 or something, and they're bright, and surprisingly cool for the size. I'm glad you were able to make up your mind so easily, and feel good about your decision. I've seen people anguish over this crap for a week or so and end up behind cause of it. No room for indecisiveness in this game. Take it easy bro. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey myco, thanks for the feedback. I agree with you, peeps need to look at the info and make a decision, good or bad and learn from it. Everything I do is recorded in my calendar so I can look back and see my errors and successes. 

There is a risk in making a bad decision but you can't beat yourself up about, just chalk it up as a learning experience. Those that have never grown are missing the fun and challenges of gardening not to mention the personal satisfaction and the amazing reward of the harvest! Smokin' the bud and saying to yourself, "I grew this" nothing is sweeter.

Here's my grow cabinet. It's located right next to the closet and shares the same ventilation.






I can replace the sprout cfls with the 2700k bulbs, no problem. My only concern is the heat because I was running close to 80 in there and that same air feeds the grow closet. May not work unless I can keep the heat down in both locations. Another challenge, yay!


----------



## hbbum (Jul 6, 2013)

man the girls are looking great. I will be sticking with a single plant in a big container again this grow. Next run will be from seeds, so will need to see how many females I get.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 6, 2013)

hbbum said:


> man the girls are looking great. I will be sticking with a single plant in a big container again this grow. Next run will be from seeds, so will need to see how many females I get.


Yup, everyone is happy. Have to call this my "lazy man's grow" other than a small hiccup at the seedling stage, things have progressed smoothly with the plants. They have needed very little attention partly because I've worked really hard to make the environment as close to ideal as possible. Hope it continues this way!

Eyeball this chart before planting the seeds. It will give you better odds at females from the feedback I've read.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 6, 2013)

I have seen that chart before. Totally forgot about it though. I will actually test it and see if it hold out buy planting one that "looks male"


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 6, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yup, everyone is happy. Have to call this my "lazy man's grow" other than a small hiccup at the seedling stage, things have progressed smoothly with the plants. They have needed very little attention partly because I've worked really hard to make the environment as close to ideal as possible. Hope it continues this way!
> 
> Eyeball this chart before planting the seeds. It will give you better odds at females from the feedback I've read.


Worked 6 out of 6 so far for me.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 6, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I have seen that chart before. Totally forgot about it though. I will actually test it and see if it hold out by planting one that "looks male"


Yeah, that's a good idea. I've always bought feminized so the issue hasn't come up for me.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 8, 2013)

Things are going well in the garden. Weird not giving these plants anything but water. I'm having to restrain myself from adding any supplemental nutrients, but the plants are not showing any signs of lacking or receiving excessive nutes. Believe me, I don't want to create any problems, so I sit back and watch these babies grow. And they're doing quite a bit of growing right now! 

Watered yesterday just over 1/2 gal. per plant, seven days between watering. Geopots and Roots Organics soil are working well together keeping the soil moisture in check. I don't see any drainage or root issues. Plant side branches are starting to grow into each other and giving me reason to think about the final transplant to five gallon Geopots. Starting third week of being transplanted in the 3 gal containers. 

Have a great week!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like things are coming right along. The leafs will grow together, and seem like they're not getting any light, but as long as you do your rotations everyday they'll be just fine. Glad to see the topping is working out for you as well, I really think you'll be happy with the results. The way you like to grow smaller plants, the topping will essentially provide you with almost twice the meds per plant when you veg them properly like you do. It's all about how long they have to veg after the topping was done, and if she'll have enough time to put on the height she'll need to make it effective, and worthwhile. I'm basically in the same boat as you, I don't like big tall plants, and with the space restrictions I have I want to get as much out of each plant as possible in the time she's in the flower tent. Yield divided by the time and space being taken, always equals maximum amount of meds if taken seriously and every variable is accounted for before hand. I know alot of things can come up during a grow, but if you plan ahead as much as possible you can not only save a ton of cash, but also equip yourself for the best possible outcome and help take alot of stress out of your grow. Preparation is the key to success my grandpa would always say when planning his garden out for the year. He was always so meticulous about arranging, and rotating everything and now I understand why all the careful planning. The earth can't give what she doesn't have. The garden is really coming along bro, nice to see your success with the organics. Makes life alot easier I think. Enjoy your day. Peace out.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 8, 2013)

On the road for the next couple of weeks, hopefully my seeds will come in from sea of seeds while I am gone. In the mean time I am considering taking some bag seed that was gifted to me and trying out a couple that look male according to the chart before I start the paid ones . I have separated out a couple that clearly look like they should be female according to the image. 

I have been working with clones so far, but seeds are interesting since I could keep some strains to run in the future).


----------



## prosperian (Jul 9, 2013)

Getting crowded. One nice thing about letting them grow natural is you can keep everything narrow and growing up. Cropping and LST-ing is creating a wider plant and that's not a good thing when you have limited shelf space and too many plants. I will pull the bag seed and probably the flowering diesel very soon to give the other plants room to spread out.








Blue OG. Lighter colors are from the light and flash. Leaves are a deep green.













Sour Kush has too much spread between nodes. Really having to LST her to keep her away from light.







White Lavender. Nice plant growing very fast.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 9, 2013)

If you pinch the stalks very lightly at first to gently break the fibers inside the stems it will slow growth, and also build up the strength. Just a suggestion. Lookin good bro. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> If you pinch the stalks very lightly at first to gently break the fibers inside the stems it will slow growth, and also build up the strength. Just a suggestion. Lookin good bro. Peace out.


Thanks for the suggestion. I hope all the extra work is going to be worth it in harvest weight. I understand all the benefits of trimming and the extra time involved with every plant manipulation. 

I guess after growing them naturally without trimming and pulling a couple oz. per plant, I wonder if all the extra time and work is worth it on this grow? I don't think it will be fair to compare this grow to my prior because they are different strains and I'm now two weeks past my veg period from the last grow. Two extra weeks and I know if I flipped 12/12 right now I wouldn't get close to last harvest weight.

It does have me thinking. I wonder if just allowing the plants to grow naturally, without cropping, pinching, LST-ing, selecting short strains, and short veg periods is the perfect recipe for me in my small closet? 

I like the idea of less is more.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 9, 2013)

It's definitely about finding what works for you. I hope you find it to be worth it in the long haul. If anything you will have gotten closer to your plants. Have a great day. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 9, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I like the idea of less is more.



me too, but a bit of LST is easy, wont take much time and wont stress the plant much and do keep em wide and bushy, that or top/FIMing is two easy and quick technics, that might not double your yield, but make you grow more easy and plants more manageable with a more even canopy, don't like super cropping, but I guess its Bc. I only did it once, two weeks in to 12/12 and it made my plant hermi, tho thats the seed`s I still grow, so I guess I should love the technic


----------



## hbbum (Jul 9, 2013)

looks amazing. your going to get kicked out of the newbie section if you are not careful.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> It's definitely about finding what works for you. I hope you find it to be worth it in the long haul. If anything you will have gotten closer to your plants. Have a great day. Peace out.


You're right about that. You must be older than I think, cause there is a lot wisdom in your posts.






Slipon said:


> Originally Posted by *prosperian* I like the idea of less is more. me too, but a bit of LST is easy, wont take much time and wont stress the plant much and do keep em wide and bushy, that or top/FIMing is two easy and quick technics, that might not double your yield, but make you grow more easy and plants more manageable with a more even canopy


Yeah, you have great canopies on your grow. I thought about a building a screen for my adjustable shelf brackets and weaving the branches through them, but I'm getting tired just typing it! I'm sure I will always use some form of LST, it is easy and they seem to pop right back. The width concerns me, but that's my fault for having too plants on this grow. Who new they would all survive! Thx for the feedback bro, I will have a surprise for you real soon, my new toy is on the way!





hbbum said:


> looks amazing. your going to get kicked out of the newbie section if you are not careful. On the road for the next couple of weeks, hopefully my seeds will come in from sea of seeds while I am gone.


Nah, , I give the newbs *hope* that it can be done without all the nute bottles, ph readers, or indoor-grow experience! 

Be nice to get back from your trip and be ready to drop some beans. Thanks for the feedback be safe on your travels!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 9, 2013)

hmmmm... do it start with L ? from a place that start with A ?


edit: btw how come you have such a clean ... well every thing, but you seem`s even more lazy then me ???????????????


----------



## prosperian (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I'm not lazy. I guess I'm the opposite and very efficient with my time. 

Maybe I just envy the lazy.  

And I'm not talking about my toy until it arrives next week. But it's way cool and will be a nice addition to my closet.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 9, 2013)

toys are the best


----------



## prosperian (Jul 11, 2013)

Just coming out of lights out. Pulled the plants to lower the adjustable shelf two inches away from light. They were dry so I watered today. No issues to report, that's always nice.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking great bro! Keep them nice & green.. 


prosperian said:


> Just coming out of lights out. Pulled the plants to lower the adjustable shelf two inches away from light. They were dry so I watered today. No issues to report, that's always nice.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 11, 2013)

I would have 2 say I like the bottom 1st 2 left to right.. those afre my favs ..  but they all look nice!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bottom left, def.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 12, 2013)

Those two are out performing the others. Bottom lower left is Blue OG and lower middle is the bag seed. It's getting pulled out of the room in about a week to a veg cabinet to make more space.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

*UPDATE: 61 DAYS from dropping seeds.* I'm thinking maybe a week to move to 5 gal. pots and fresh soil. Two weeks away from 12/12 and flowering? 

What do you think?


Left to right: Blue OG, White Lavender, mystery bag seed







Getting tight in there. 







Sour Kush, OG#18, and Diesel.







Blue OG, looking good. If she smokes like she grows, I will plant the BLUE OG again.







Nice deep green, fat leaves on the White Lavender. 







Blue OG showing her sex.







The auto Diesel doing its thing, "automatically".


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

That's a closet full of some happy girls. I love the Blue O.G. what a vegger huh? She shows sex like a Dutch hooker, nice and fast. LOL Anyways They're all looking killer Prosperian, I think the move into 5gal pots will really be exciting when they take off. The stretch will be something to look out for on the Blue O.G. Mine has taken off quite a bit, I would say at least 7in after the 12/12 flip. Both our plants looked about the same as far as height and age so I would consider that for the future. Looks like the White Lavender is a shorty little indica. You might end up having to raise her up on something to keep her from stretching. I have alot of different stuff i use to try and keep my canopy even in flower. Just a thought. Have a great weekend bro. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks myco, I will have to remember that about the W Lavender. She pushed really hard the first four weeks but after the topping, two transplants, and lst-ing she's lost her vigor and moved to third in growth rate. My last flip I had 4-6" of stretch growth which was perfect because it kept my lights close to the entire plant during flowering. 

Really happy about the feed schedule. There is none! Just have to supply fresh soil at transplant and water. My concern will be having enough soil amendments to make it the 8-11 weeks through harvest. 

I may have to start liquid feeding towards the end. Around second week flowering, I will add molasses to encourage the micro-organisms to go into overdrive, but *NO* bloom nutes will be added to this grow. I have some well balanced Jack's Citrus FeEd (20-10-20), but my goal is to let the amended soil feed the plants the whole way!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

If you leave room at the top of your containers you can top dress with fresh soil pretty much whenever you want and it will add lots of natural nutes and goodies for your plants. You can add some guano in with it to encourage good flowering along with some epsoms or anything you want really. I did that with my Skunk#1 and my Menage a Trois and they loved it. I didn't have the room on my Iced Grapefruit and I think it shows in the finishing plant. I don't think the stem splitting help her out much though either so we'll se on the next run what she can really do I think. I really like to have a full flowering spot instead of a single lonely plant, no matter the size of it. I also like to have variety of girls growing so I have a little indica, and a little sativa for meds. When I start testing for Gage Green and start to do mono crops I'm gonna set-up a small flowering area in my veg closet I think so I can keep some variety in my medicine cabinet. I'd like to put in an led rig, but I'm not sure how I'm gonna do it yet. It's just gonna be 2 small ladies, nothing big. Just something to keep me in some variety. Gandalf gave me a link for a spray that you use on a single branch when a girl first starts to flower, and it will produce female pollen sacs. You then take that pollen and dust it on a girl ready to receive, and she'll produce female seed off-spring. I'm gonna look into it further, but it sounds really interesting. I was thinking my little flower area I want to set-up would be perfect to experiment in with it. It's called Tsieras Mist or something. I'll put some info on it up later in my thread if you're interested. Have a great weekend bro. Peace out.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 13, 2013)

All looking great friend, looks like I'll be just behind you!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> If you leave room at the top of your containers you can top dress with fresh soil pretty much whenever you want and it will add lots of natural nutes and goodies for your plants. You can add some guano in with it to encourage good flowering along with some epsoms or anything you want really. I did that with my Skunk#1 and my Menage a Trois and they loved it.
> 
> Gandalf gave me a link for a spray that you use on a single branch when a girl first starts to flower, and it will produce female pollen sacs. You then take that pollen and dust it on a girl ready to receive, and she'll produce female seed off-spring. I'm gonna look into it further, but it sounds really interesting. I was thinking my little flower area I want to set-up would be perfect to experiment in with it. It's called Tsieras Mist or something. I'll put some info on it up later in my thread if you're interested.


Hey Gandalf (Tsieras Mist), have your tried this or was it from researching that you came across it? I think both of you need to post your results up on here. I'm sure there are other growers like me that would like an endless supply of seeds, but think the process is a little confusing.

Excellent advice on top-dressing. I will remember to leave some space at the top of the rim when I move to five gal pots. Yay!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> All looking great friend, looks like I'll be just behind you!


LGC, just popped over to your thread. Your main-lining is coming along very well and looks excellent. I like your tutorial on post #98 and sharing the details with the newbs. 

You guys and gals that haven't seen his work, here ya go> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/678668-letsgetcriticals-2nd-grow-mainline-experiment.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

The "Mist" isn't an expensive product, and is 100% natural and organic. So I think the benefits of sacrificing one plant to make an endless supply of female seeds would pay for itself in the first use and return of seeds. Could be a fun and exciting way for a novice breeder to have a small business of sorts. You still have to select for greatness, you can't start chucking this fem pollen around and expect to get great results, but it's a start I think we can all have fun with and get in on. I'm also gonna start to collect pollen from my males that I end up with from my Gage Green gear that blow me away. Maybe keep a clone of an kick @$$ dude, and see what I can pull from a batch of seeds. Kind of cool to be able to collect all these genetics, and start making crosses of some of the ones I'd like to keep around and take clones of all the amazing results. I like your immediate enthusiasm about the spray Prosperian, I can tell your all about getting dank, and keeping it around! Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

I know where Gandalf's head is at with all the recent seed seizure by US customs. 

It makes sense to start thinking about stockpiling some beans just in case things get worse before they get better.

I can't walk down the street and pick up a clone like some of you. And seeds, stored correctly, are an investment I'm willing to make.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, no clone for me either unless I beg one from a buddy. I wouldn't want to bring in those diseased things they have in alot of those dispensaries anyways. I'll collect some bomb genetics while I can and make my own seeds. I think as long as you put some work into it and really do some selection with your parents it would work fine. Keep all the parents alive until you grow some of the seeds out, test the seed stock to make sure your germ rates, and fem rates are good, and to also see what the progeny grow and smoke like. After that you just keep clones and hit the same parents up to make your seeds if you like them. Alot easier than colloidal silver and all that junk, and I would think better for you and your plant as well. Worth looking in to it. You're completely correct, if you store your seeds right some of them can last for a long time. I've germed seeds that were over 6 years old before, and the plants were awesome. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Alot easier than colloidal silver and all that junk, and I would think better for you and your plant as well.


My smoking buddy takes colloidal silver, handfuls of vitamins (seriously 15-20 pills), apple cider vinegar, and other homeopathic stuff. Her sis is a licensed nutritionist in Cali and supports her healthy lifestyle. Taste terrible to me and I can't do it. She won't even pop GNC and other popular vitamins off the shelf because of the poisons used in the processing. 

I watch from the sidelines, but she is the picture of health and prefers my vaporized organic bud over other sources. She's always been my inspiration for putting local, organic, non-processed food into my body and limiting the amount of chemicals around my home. 

However, I tell her to use "real" deodorant around me because that tree-hugger shit doesn't work!


----------



## ChronicGrow (Jul 13, 2013)

looking good dude


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

ChronicGrow said:


> looking good dude


Hey man, what's up? First post, either new to RIU or a banned brother re-incarnated as a new user. 

Either way, welcome and thanks for dropping by!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> However, I tell her to use "real" deodorant around me because that tree-hugger shit doesn't work!


That made me shoot juice out of my nose when I laughed. I thinks it full of ascorbic acid for vitamin C cause it burns like hell!! That's what I get for buying juice blends and not 100% juice. Oh well, thought I would share. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

(5-month curing Pineapple Express)

Shared this on another thread, pasted it here too. I use SD's curing and add the hydro packs at the end. 

1) Dry your stems in a dark room with air movement, but not pointing at the bud. Don't over dry because if moisture drops below 55% all curing stops and your bud will never get any better. _(Dry room RH should be low, use a dehumidifier, I like 40%)._

2) I place the bud in mason jars when the stem snaps, for me about three days, but don't rush this step. 

3) Buy a small hydrometer from cigar shop or online for $10-15 and throw it into one of the jars. Here is a sample: click

4) Burp the jars every 12 hours for about an hour.
_(This is very important step don't skip it. Burp until the hydrometer reads 70% or below for several days - set an alarm on your phone to burp)

_5) Once I get the jarred bud to a stable 60-65%, I use Boveda humidity packs and they do the rest. 62% packs work best. 
website: *http://www.bovedainc.com/store/herbal/*


I use SimonD's chart as a guideline:

+70% RH - too wet, needs to sit outside the jar to dry for 12-24 hours, depending.

65-70% RH - the product is almost in the cure zone, if you will. It can be slowly brought to optimum RH by opening the lid for 2-4 hours.

60-65% RH - the stems snap (similar to when you were drying earlier), the product feels a bit sticky, and it is curing.

55-60% RH - at this point it can be stored for an extended period (3 months or more) without worrying about mold. The product will continue to cure.

Below 55% RH - the RH is too low for the curing process to take place.

More details on curing available on SimonD's thread: A perfect cure every time​


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 14, 2013)

So what's your method of producing beans tthen bro ?: you grow out males, or force them to show the male organs ?: imo CS takes to long...


mycomaster said:


> Yeah, no clone for me either unless I beg one from a buddy. I wouldn't want to bring in those diseased things they have in alot of those dispensaries anyways. I'll collect some bomb genetics while I can and make my own seeds. I think as long as you put some work into it and really do some selection with your parents it would work fine. Keep all the parents alive until you grow some of the seeds out, test the seed stock to make sure your germ rates, and fem rates are good, and to also see what the progeny grow and smoke like. After that you just keep clones and hit the same parents up to make your seeds if you like them. Alot easier than colloidal silver and all that junk, and I would think better for you and your plant as well. Worth looking in to it. You're completely correct, if you store your seeds right some of them can last for a long time. I've germed seeds that were over 6 years old before, and the plants were awesome. Peace out.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, this is whaT I do. I just started using the Boveda bags, I can't say really how I feel about them yet, hadn't had them in there long.. 




prosperian said:


> (5-month curing Pineapple Express)
> 
> Shared this on another thread, pasted it here too. I use SD's curing and add the hydro packs at the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## prosperian (Jul 14, 2013)

Dank, just caught up on your thread, always a good read. 

I replaced my Bovedas packs this week. I went two months past the recommended replacement period (total of five months) without any issue. I think I got more life because I sucked most of the moisture out of the bud in advance of using the packs. Not too difficult for the Bovedas to maintain a 16 oz. jar of dried herb that's 75% full and never opened.

FYI: The packs get hard and crunchy at the end of the life cycle.


----------



## navyfighter04 (Jul 14, 2013)

Im digging this grow man..Good Job!!!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 14, 2013)

It's here! I will unbox my new toy in the next 24 hours and post the photos on here. It's going to be fun and a game changer for my closet! 





navyfighter04 said:


> Im digging this grow man..Good Job!!!


Thanks Navy. You have some serious upgrades in your room. Looking forward to seeing your results this year. Keep me posted.


----------



## navyfighter04 (Jul 14, 2013)

prosperian said:


> It's here! I will unbox my new toy in the next 24 hours and post the photos on here. It's going to be fun and a game changer for my closet!
> 
> 
> Thanks Navy. You have some serious upgrades in your room. Looking forward to seeing your results this year. Keep me posted.


Exactly what is your new toy? Sorry i didnt read through everything in the thread..Just skimmed through it and looked at the pics of your good looking plants.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 14, 2013)

New toy: Area 51 SGS-160 LED Grow Light 

Time to replace the 400 watt MH/HPS fixture and light ventilation with this LED veg/flower unit. 

I had the fixture in just six days! I like their warranty and upgrade policy, that sealed the deal for me.

Website: http://area51lighting.com/the160.html
Unit Size: 12" wide, 18" long, 2.5" thick
Power Source: 48x Cree XPG Outdoor White + 24x Cree XPE Red
The white LEDs are 5w Cree XPG 4000k, and the reds are Cree XPE 630nm. 
The white LEDs cover spectrum from about 415nm to 780nm, and provides enough 660nm. 
Electrical Consumption: 120w Veg Mode; 155w Flowering Mode (actual draw -/+ 5w)
Coverage: Minimum 24" x 24" ; Maximum 36" x 36" ; Recommended 24" x 36" 
Recommended Height Above Canopy: 18"
PPF: 1156 Umol'/s @ 12", 762 Umol'/s @ 18", 527 Umol'/s @ 24", 326 Umol'/s @ 36"
Cooling: Finned Aluminum Heat Sinks + (2) 120mm 73cfm/10dba ball bearing fans
Operating temperature: 77F - 86F / 25C - 30C (generally operates a few degrees higher than ambient temps)
80 Degree secondary Optics
Limited Lifetime Warranty


Top view 







Bottom view







Veg lights on







Flowering lights on







Shipped fast and good packaging







Mounting hardware







More pics to come as I get this bad boy hooked up over the next day or two.

*Area 51 SGS-160 LED Grow Light*


----------



## Slipon (Jul 15, 2013)

really nice Bro, Im looking forward to see em preform


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 15, 2013)

Love the new light bro! Like Slipon, I can't wait to see what this baby can do. The white leds should be a whole lot better with taking pictures than the purple led colors, although I really do like the outerspace feel to them. I definitely think you'll dig the way it'll be a game changer for sure with your heat issues. I would like to be able to run leds, but have to wait until I move and re-invest in equipment. I know that they do work great though from Slipon's success with them, and now I'll be able to check out the white leds, and see how they do thanks to you. Way to pioneer bro. Have fun with your new toy, I thought for sure you would have it hooked up already. All in due time said the Kemosabe. Peace out.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 15, 2013)

these leds would be awesome for our hot climate


----------



## Slipon (Jul 15, 2013)

now thinking back on it, is there any other way of indoor growing when we talk Texas ?


p.s.

what kind of Red`s is it ? 630nm or 660nm ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

navyfighter04 said:


> Im digging this grow man..Good Job!!!


Hey Navy, good to see ya back!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Slipon said:


> really nice Bro, Im looking forward to see em preform  now thinking back on it, is there any other way of indoor growing when we talk Texas ?
> p.s. what kind of Red`s is it ? 630nm or 660nm ?


Yeah man, summer growing has taken its toll on me. I'm excited to see the room temps after installing this in the closet. I'm checking on the reds and will get back to you. I went with this unit based on your recommendation and a couple others out there. We will see what she can do.





mycomaster said:


> Love the new light bro! Like Slipon, I can't wait to see what this baby can do. I would like to be able to run leds, but have to wait until I move and re-invest in equipment. I know that they do work great though from Slipon's success with them, and now I'll be able to check out the white leds, and see how they do thanks to you. Way to pioneer bro. Have fun with your new toy, I thought for sure you would have it hooked up already. All in due time said the Kemosabe. Peace out.


Unfortunately I had to actually work this morning. This new government healthcare program is creating a s*&6 storm for me and my company. But we will end up on top. I am confident of that, have to be, gotta keep paying for these pricey toys!





LetsGetCritical said:


> these leds would be awesome for our hot climate


That's what I'm thinking too. Otherwise I just bought the most expensive aquarium light for my fish! Plus this fixture gives me some options, maybe running two rooms in the future, at least during winter, ya know?


----------



## Slipon (Jul 15, 2013)

ahh yea, good thinking, would be awesome as Veg light in the winter, and then instead of switching on the RED`s you move the plants to your 400W HPS and trow in some new seedlings under the LEDs  but for now Im sure it will rock with your Texan summer temperatures, prepare to turn down the AC and save some serious power form it all 

so you have a fish tank, do you use water from it for your plant`s ? was curious as I much rather get a fish tank then a RO filter, also for my Cat`s sake, Im sure he would love some "Cat TV"


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Slipon said:


> so you have a fish tank, do you use water from it for your plant`s ? was curious as I much rather get a fish tank then a RO filter, also for my Cat`s sake, Im sure he would love some "Cat TV"


I have a 70 gallon fresh water tank that I've had going for over three years and the same fish. I water the outside plants with it and they love it. I want to start working the aquarium water into my indoor gardening, just haven't got around to it yet. But I agree, the benefits from the fish water would be fantastic in my grow.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 15, 2013)

yea Im thinking the same, my Tap water is totally clean and everything, but also contain a lot of Lime, would be cool to run it through a fish tank first, I could easily do with sumthing 1/10 of that size and just load it with some neon fish and gubbi or sumthing cheap


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, big tanks are expensive to maintain, but once stabilized are easy enough. Should have seen us moving the tank into our new home last year. Had several 3 gallon plastic tubs in the back of the car with the fish sloshing around in them. The entire trip my wife is holding her nose. She's a trooper! Lol. 

My daughter has a fish bowl in her room. I'm sure somewhere in between would be perfect.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I have a 70 gallon fresh water tank that I've had going for over three years and the same fish. I water the outside plants with it and they love it. I want to start working the aquarium water into my indoor gardening, just haven't got around to it yet. But I agree, the benefits from the fish water would be fantastic in my grow.


Wow, beautiful tank bro!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys, can we bounce over to this guy's thread and give him some input?
Seems like a nice enough guy, and he's limited as far as options, and trying to learn.
I think some support and advice would be greatly appreciated.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/676580-first-hps-grow-600w-multiple.html


----------



## polo the don (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey guys, can we bounce over to this guy's thread and give him some input?
> Seems like a nice enough guy, and he's limited as far as options, and trying to learn.
> I think some support and advice would be greatly appreciated.
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/676580-first-hps-grow-600w-multiple.html


I'm on my way....


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, installed the light and I'm happy. Been running for an hour and the temp is just 77 degrees. That's just three degrees warmer than my office temp! Exhaust was cut back to 50% from 90%. That's going to save on A/C. I will keep tweaking with things, but so far everything is going smoothly.

Pulled the girl out so I could upgrade.






Ok here is the room empty with the fixture in place.






Under. Duct taped holes until I locate some caps. 






New chain to rig this up. I have adjustable arms so I can move light if necessary. The plant shelf moves too.






Easy to make a clean install with this kind of equipment. 






Girls going back in.












Back in their home.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Ok, installed the light and I'm happy. Been running for an hour and the temp is just 77 degrees. That's just three degrees warmer than my office temp! Exhaust was cut back to 50% from 90%. That's going to save on A/C. I will keep tweaking with things, but so far everything is going smoothly.
> 
> Pulled the girl out so I could upgrade.
> 
> ...


Dam, you and your spotless cab make all of us look like slobs.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Man, I got duct tape there on my ceiling, thought I was ghetto, damn.




*Slip*, here is the info on the red lights and some fact sheets.

The white LEDs are 5w Cree XPG 4000k, and the reds are Cree XPE 630nm. 
The white LEDs cover spectrum from about 415nm to 780nm, and provides enough 660nm.


[FONT=georgia, palatino]red: http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXPE.pdf
[FONT=georgia, palatino]white: http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXPG.pdf[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## hbbum (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Man, I got duct tape there on my ceiling, thought I was ghetto, damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that duct tape lives through this grow I will be shocked, I am sure there is coverup in the works some time in the very near future.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, is the LED on in that last pic? Doesn't look that bright.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Also, is the LED on in that last pic? Doesn't look that bright.


Hey hb, thanks man. My phone camera was acting weird with the light frequency in that position. It's pretty bright in there. Be taking pics with the lights out in the future or using my big boy camera.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2013)

look really good bro, and keep up the need work, might make us all look like slops, but it also make us try and give us sum to aim for  I know my grow got cleaner after I got you as a pen pall


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> If that duct tape lives through this grow I will be shocked, I am sure there is coverup in the works some time in the very near future.


From what I've seen so far, I wouldn't be surprised if he went and got a wrap like for a car to line his cab. for next grow, just so there wasn't any wrinkles, LOL.
BTW, thanks guys for going over and peeping the thread I mentioned earlier.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 16, 2013)

Appreciate the posts guys. Plants are adjusting well to the new LED light. 12 hours since I switched out the 400w HID with the LED panel. 77 degrees in there.








Think she's a girl. Bag seed showing her sex today, two fine white hairs.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations on the new girl. Everybody is looking really good Prosperian. Love the new light bro, nice choice in led's. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2013)

nice jungle you got in there bro, and funny your bag seed turned out female  I mean with your space


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Appreciate the posts guys. Plants are adjusting well to the new LED light. 12 hours since I switched out the 400w HID with the LED panel. 77 degrees in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good as usual!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 16, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Congratulations on the new girl. Everybody is looking really good Prosperian. Love the new light bro, nice choice in led's. Peace out.


Thanks myco, been wanting to smoke one of my father's day cohibas!






Slipon said:


> nice jungle you got in there bro, and funny your bag seed turned out female  I mean with your space


Yup, no one wants to leave the party in the closet! I'm going to have to transplant soon and one if not two will have to go. I picked up a sweet LED bulb at the store yesterday. Thinking about using it in my veg cabinet and throwing a plant in there to flower. I will buy another one if it works. They're pricey, but put out 1600 lumens.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2013)

hmmm dont look half bad, is it 2700K ?

Im sure two of them in 2700K and a single 6500K CLF can finish the Auto


----------



## polo the don (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey Props,congrats on your new toy. That's so cool,pun intended. You inspire me to continue to improve my methods and especially my grow space. My closet is about the same size as yours,just not as neat. Like Slip says you make us all look like slobs. I share all of your pics with my wife and tell her "i wanna do mine like that." Yesterday when I showed her you LED pic she said "I guess you want one of those too" I took that as permission,lol. I live in south Louisiana so I can really benefit from the cooler temps. I'll be watching the results. I start my next grow this weekend so that means I have some jars ready to empty and use the proceeds to fund my improvments ie.led. shoot me a link when you have time.
Happy Growing,
Polo


----------



## prosperian (Jul 16, 2013)

Slipon said:


> hmmm dont look half bad, is it 2700K? Im sure two of them in 2700K and a single 6500K CLF can finish the Auto


3000k, close enough? I will have to play around with the room and cabinet after transplant. Can't really plan anything until I see how big the containers and plants are on the shelf. Might even dual rack the shelves and have two levels in the closet. I have options now with LED and that's worth the price of admission. Ya know?






polo the don said:


> Hey Props,congrats on your new toy. That's so cool,pun intended. You inspire me to continue to improve my methods and especially my grow space. My closet is about the same size as yours,just not as neat. Like Slip says you make us all look like slobs. I share all of your pics with my wife and tell her "i wanna do mine like that." Yesterday when I showed her you LED pic she said "I guess you want one of those too" I took that as permission,lol. I live in south Louisiana so I can really benefit from the cooler temps. I'll be watching the results. I start my next grow this weekend so that means I have some jars ready to empty and use the proceeds to fund my improvments ie.led. shoot me a link when you have time. Happy Growing, Polo



Welcome to the show Polo. I like using pictures because it gives people ideas. I did a lot of research before getting started and had a plan before picking up a bag a dirt. My closet is like my art around the house. I take a lot of pride in it and I like to show friends so they can experience it for themselves. The LED has allowed me to really make it less "clunky" in there and add a "techie" vibe to the grow. 

As long as I get good bud production, I will happily sign off on quality LED panels being good investments for the grow room. Stay tuned...

Here is the link for my LED panel. Ask for Jeff if you have any questions and tell him Prosperian sent you!

http://area51lighting.com/the160.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

I know you live in the south, and 1000bulbs.com is in your back yard and they have some pretty good deals on lights like that and such you might want to check em out. I'm sure the delivery would be fast, and cheap for you. All the local hydro stores around me are ridiculously expensive so I order from a place up-state, and it gets here the next day from fed-ex. Only costs me a little shipping, but the money I save it worth it. I shop on-line, and they bring it to my door the next day not bad really. The G.O. Bio-Bud I like to use is almost 50% less there, no B.S. I like to support local business when I can, but I won't be blatantly robbed. Have fun with your new rig man, she's definitely cool, Ha Ha. Take it easy brother. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm right there with you on that advice. 

Bulbs are like shoes. I like to be able to try them out before committing. Buying local allows me to test them and return easily if they're not right. I buy on-line for deeper discounts, but I dislike having to send stuff back in the mail. Half the time I can't get the packaging back in the box! 

I almost bought some LSD seeds today, but decided not too. I have plenty of seeds to get me through next year.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2013)

yea, no need to store seed`s (unless they are free ) Im sure they will continue to sell em (if not I´ll send you a handful) 

and sure, good idea, damn Im slow to day, of course you can make a self more, no heat to fight now, you could even move em around so all get some great light 6 day`s a week and have a "off" day at the low shelf under the Bulb`s as long as you run em on the same light schedule it will work nicely and you already have plenty of ventilation for that 

I have been looking at this



make a small panel out of some sheet metal and fit 8-10 in it to Veg with, maybe 6x6500K and 2x2700K sure you could do it viseversa and flower with em as well 

I know Chronikool do, I also belive I saw he had some bulb`s like the one you just got, think he did take it apart to remove the plastic cap for more light so nothing block the LED, look him up:

https://www.rollitup.org/members/chronikool-445091.html


and sure 3000K works 

here is a nice little link to LED spectrums Im sure it will be in your interest now you got em 

http://www.buildmyled.com/custom-led-strip/

funn to play around with


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

Things are messed up in the states right now as far as seeds. Alot of orders are getting snagged, and it's not just Tude anymore. I would stock up some if you are able, not to sound paranoid. It seems like they are using something alot more high-tech than a colonoscope, and getting quite a bit of orders coming in. If you want to send me some seeds Slipon shoot me a P.M. Just a little observation of threads being started, and complained in. I had a $175 order snagged from Herbies in Chi town. Oh well try, try again. I hate the hassle of sending large orders back through the mail too, test from a local source, buy from the cheapest source. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 16, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yea, no need to store seed`s (unless they are free ) Im sure they will continue to sell em (if not I´ll send you a handful)


Thanks bro. Hope the vacation is going well. Just having that amount of time off has to make you feel better even if you stay at home sweet home. I tried to move the shelves around thinking that I might be able to stack two shelves. Still playing around with it and getting some ideas. I like your bulb ideas. 





mycomaster said:


> Things are messed up in the states right now as far as seeds. Alot of orders are getting snagged, and it's not just Tude anymore. I had a $175 order snagged from Herbies in Chi town.


Forget it, I don't need the stress! Lol.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

Just makes me that much more careful with my girls, and get as much per harvest as possible. Good time to get that led, and blow your yields up. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2013)

agree no stress, its my vacation 

just enjoying it, sleeping late, goofing around, looking out for my plant`s and do some work on the house I liked to do, even forgetting what day it is


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

I forgot what day it was earlier, but I think it's the oil . Have a nice vacation. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 16, 2013)

Slipon said:


> I have been looking at this
> 
> View attachment 2738681
> 
> make a small panel out of some sheet metal and fit 8-10 in it to Veg with, maybe 6x6500K and 2x2700K sure you could do it viseversa and flower with em as well


This is a pot forum. All members are expected to forget what day of the week it is. 

I enjoy that feeling too, no place to be, nobody expecting me. Enjoy!

I was looking for those Cree bulbs at the store finally gave up and bought something else. I'm getting ready to hook it up to see what it looks like.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 16, 2013)

yea, sorry I forgot 

and sure love that feeling too, now I don't know what to feel about the wether report tho, all Sun and 25-28C all week and as long as they can look in to the future, witch normally only is a day at most, but still, would have loved them temps in my vacation a few years back, now I suddenly don't know how to feel about em, sure I have LEDs (or it wouldn't even be possible to grow) but still, my house easily get on +30C them day`s, only thing I really can do is take a long ride on me bike to cool off, wish I could take my plant`s with me, and wish it was possible to install a AC (have a big tower fan mounted at a window to atleast pull in a lot of air but if the air is 25C and the sun is baking down on my roof, well Im sure you can imagine


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 16, 2013)

Yo, just saw this journal. Got the same set of freebies from attitude. Already grew the auto diesel which turned out really weird and leafy I actually just threw it out cause it was a waste of precious space. Just popped all the same beans as you +one purple rhino seed which came out of some of the dankest bud I've ever seen. Gonna follow along for the rest of this one.

btw, your setup is legit as f. Super clean and well put together. If I were you though I would leave the hid light In there. I've used an led for flower and they just don't produce the dense bug formation we all like. The potency will be there possibly even more but the density just won't be the same.


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 16, 2013)

If you got 300 laying around you could get a 8000 btu ac and put it In that small cabinet on the side and vent the cool air in. Then you could get aanother hood to throw just under the wire rack. That would probably be the sickest closet setup ever. Or close it off and get a t5 for veg underneath the wire screen and get a badass perpetual cycle going.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> This is a pot forum. All members are expected to forget what day of the week it is.


Hell, I forget when I'm not even near a pot forum.
Dude, I can stand at my work bench fixing something, stop for a cig, light one, put my Zippo back in the pocket, not even moving my feet mind you, and then............."WHERE'S MY FUCKING DYKES???????????"
I can lose tools without even moving my feet.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hell, I forget when I'm not even near a pot forum.
> Dude, I can stand at my work bench fixing something, stop for a cig, light one, put my Zippo back in the pocket, not even moving my feet mind you, and then............."WHERE'S MY FUCKING DYKES???????????"
> I can lose tools without even moving my feet.


I was going to say something really funny about this, but then I forgot what it was


----------



## homegrowerZA (Jul 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hell, I forget when I'm not even near a pot forum.
> Dude, I can stand at my work bench fixing something, stop for a cig, light one, put my Zippo back in the pocket, not even moving my feet mind you, and then............."WHERE'S MY FUCKING DYKES???????????"
> I can lose tools without even moving my feet.


lol im an electrician by trade and even i have forgot to turn off the power and almost shat my self when i got shocked... of course the guys that work with me thought is was fucking funny, untill i forgot to turn it off again the other day and they got the treatment...... oh how the world turns


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

homegrowerZA said:


> lol im an electrician by trade and even i have forgot to turn off the power and almost shat my self when i got shocked... of course the guys that work with me thought is was fucking funny, untill i forgot to turn it off again the other day and they got the treatment...... oh how the world turns


dont have to smoke pot for that, the 2 electricians at my work get shocked all the time, and non of em smoke, I can relate to the tool`s tho, very much, can't count how many times I made the walk from my workbench/area to the "cages" where we keep all the tool`s but once I made the "50 meters" walk I can turn back to think about what it was I made the walk for in the first place, can do the same down the supermarket, if I don't write a list, even if its just a handful of stuff, even began to use the same technic as them card counters do, and make a story out of it to remember stuff


----------



## homegrowerZA (Jul 17, 2013)

lol well i have weed as an excuse for why i always shock my self.... as for ur guys that dont ,lol i would be worried and i know what u mean, i have climbed up into a ceiling that u can only get into from the out side and its 3 stories high so i don't like to go up and down to many times,,, but every fucking time i went down for some thing and back up i FORGOT SOMETHING..................... in fact i don't blame the weed cause its been proven to help with old timers.....


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

GreenDyl said:


> Yo, just saw this journal. Got the same set of freebies from attitude. Already grew the auto diesel which turned out really weird and leafy I actually just threw it out cause it was a waste of precious space. Gonna follow along for the rest of this one. btw, your setup is legit as f. Super clean and well put together. If I were you though I would leave the hid light In there. I've used an led for flower and they just don't produce the dense bug formation we all like. The potency will be there possibly even more but the density just won't be the same.





GreenDyl said:


> If you got 300 laying around you could get a 8000 btu ac and put it In that small cabinet on the side and vent the cool air in. Then you could get aanother hood to throw just under the wire rack. That would probably be the sickest closet setup ever. Or close it off and get a t5 for veg underneath the wire screen and get a badass perpetual cycle going.


Thanks for the suggestions Green and for dropping into the thread. Don't much care for the automatics, but it's serving a purpose by finishing out earlier than the rest of the crop. It's like a treat along the way and already has a 4 week head start into flowering. It's a good strategy if you're low on bud.





Bakatare666 said:


> Hell, I forget when I'm not even near a pot forum.Dude, I can stand at my work bench fixing something, stop for a cig, light one, put my Zippo back in the pocket, not even moving my feet mind you, and then............."WHERE'S MY FUCKING DYKES???????????" I can lose tools without even moving my feet.


Yup, been there before. I run my life by an on-line calendar with alarms to my phone. Otherwise I'd forget and be a no-show for anything important. I blame it on age and I'm old enough to really not give a F. 





hbbum said:


> I was going to say something really funny about this, but then I forgot what it was


hmmm, lost dykes, I probably can guess 





homegrowerZA said:


> lol im an electrician by trade and even i have forgot to turn off the power and almost shat my self when i got shocked... of course the guys that work with me thought is was fucking funny, untill i forgot to turn it off again the other day and they got the treatment...... oh how the world turns


Nothing gets your attention like a shock to the body. I rarely have had it happen to me, but I remember that feeling.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

homegrowerZA said:


> lol well i have weed as an excuse for why i always shock my self.... as for ur guys that dont ,lol i would be worried and i know what u mean, i have climbed up into a ceiling that u can only get into from the out side and its 3 stories high so i don't like to go up and down to many times,,, but every fucking time i went down for some thing and back up i FORGOT SOMETHING..................... in fact i don't blame the weed cause its been proven to help with old timers.....



LMAO !! sounds like when Im working at my motor bike (at home, not at work) I have to go down 2 stories and round the corner and I ended up doing the only thing I could think of to solve the "problem" now I take ALL ! my tool with me, or Im doomed to go back up for sumthing later


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yup, been there before. I run my life by an on-line calendar with alarms to my phone. Otherwise I'd forget and be a no-show for anything important. I blame it on age and I'm old enough to really not give a F.



lol Im the same, that and notes, or I forget to breath in the end 

btw
saw a TV program about old metal workers (had to see it as Im one too) they worked at a steel plant tho (I make stainless machines for the textile and medical industries) 

they did`t had much safety at there plant at the time (they worked from the 50-60ish to the 80-90ish) and they all got mangan Poisson from the "metal smoke" 

one of them could get up in the morning, take a shower and eat breakfast and 5 minutes later have to go and check the pan if it was hot/been used and if the shower had been used since he couldn't remember if he had any !!! that scary, 8 out of 10 died before the program was showed, believe me I where my fresh air mask every time Im welding


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Well that's depressing. We have had our share of occupational and environmental hazards here in the states, still do. Back when I was in college I worked for my Dad in his classic car restoration shop. Might have told you that already?

He made me wear the body suits and air masks when doing paint and body work. I'm glad he did because I didn't like them. They get in the way and you sweat a ton in them. But I'm glad now I had that stuff on.

I've been working in car shops since I was in high school. I sucked up a lot of brake dust (asbestos) and ran my hands through a bunch of chemicals daily for 10 years. I'm sure that will all come back to haunt me later. Maybe that's why I'm so over the top now about eating organic, and exercise.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

well maybe you can make up for it in that way, and yes one thing I regret now is my first years in a ship yard, not liking to where earmuffs that much, now my TV is set on 40 out of 50 in loudness for me to be able to hear it and one of my favorite words now a days is "what" and "sorry you said" thanks God my eyesight is 20/20


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Still trying to get the room setup. Went through the night just fine with five plants under LED and the auto under the cfl/led rig. My goal is to try to fit them into the same room by stacking the plant shelves. One thing is for sure, the temps have dropped significantly and my house a/c is no longer on a fast track to the attic. Happy about that!

Photo: Bringing in the cfl/led rig slowly. Didn't know how hot that 1600 lumen bulb would be so I started at about 6" away from tips. I will hook my temp gun on it later see how toasty it really is.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

look good and yes, you just have to love the heat output from LEDs, make it so much more easy to grow and the power saved is also really nice specially since you had to run the AC on max, that along with the 400W must make your grow much cheaper 

and auto already look nice, can't take that away from her


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> ...and auto already look nice, can't take that away from her


Excellent strategy you suggested. Adding an auto to your grow gives you a nice treat halfway through! That diesel already has a 4 weeks flowering head start and will probably finish about week or two after the others go into flowering. Like that!

She's the runt of the grow, but, bud is bud, ya know?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2013)

Autos are good for what they are, easy and fast. As far as medicine though, I think most lack in the potency category. The smell, and size have come a long way with them, but for the most part the majority are still kind of weak. There are some out there that are just about up there with photo strains, but the majority like I said are still a little low for my tastes in medicine. Now for having some smoke on hand, and saving yourself some cash by not buying (if you do) then they're great. When you think about it though, when you flower a cannabis plant, it usually takes 60-70 days. That how long it takes for an auto to flower out as well, why wouldn't you just put a photo strain in it's place in the flower area and get some real meds. I know some don't have the space for a veg, and flower area, I didn't until recently, but I still thought it worthwhile to veg out a photo for a couple of months and get a real return. Just my opinion. I've yet to grow or smoke an auto that's worth it's trouble really. I think maybe when there is a reliable auto that can yield, and also smoke as well as a photo strain, I might be switching. Peace out.


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 17, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Autos are good for what they are, easy and fast. As far as medicine though, I think most lack in the potency category. The smell, and size have come a long way with them, but for the most part the majority are still kind of weak. There are some out there that are just about up there with photo strains, but the majority like I said are still a little low for my tastes in medicine. Now for having some smoke on hand, and saving yourself some cash by not buying (if you do) then they're great. When you think about it though, when you flower a cannabis plant, it usually takes 60-70 days. That how long it takes for an auto to flower out as well, why wouldn't you just put a photo strain in it's place in the flower area and get some real meds. I know some don't have the space for a veg, and flower area, I didn't until recently, but I still thought it worthwhile to veg out a photo for a couple of months and get a real return. Just my opinion. I've yet to grow or smoke an auto that's worth it's trouble really. I think maybe when there is a reliable auto that can yield, and also smoke as well as a photo strain, I might be switching. Peace out.


That's what I was saying about how he could do a perpetual real easy in there which be so awesome cause you would be cranking amazing bud out every 2 months or you could set it up to where you add 2 new plants into the flower room every month if you can only fit 4 in there


----------



## polo the don (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Prosp,in one of your fotos you had a caption about container rotation. Any tips on a rotation schedule for four 3 gallon geopots under 400 watt in a closet bout the same size as yours.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

polo the don said:


> Hey Prosp,in one of your fotos you had a caption about container rotation. Any tips on a rotation schedule for four 3 gallon geopots under 400 watt in a closet bout the same size as yours.


Howdy polo. I get really nice symmetry by rotating the pot 90 degrees daily. I just mark the top of the rim and it makes it easy to keep all the plants at the same rotation. 

I also rotate the position of the container on the shelf every watering. I move them clockwise and it's pretty easy once you make it a routine.

Can't remember, do you have a grow in your closet right now? Shoot me some pics when you're ready so we take a peek. See ya.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I get really nice symmetry by rotating the pot 90 degrees daily. I just mark the top of the rim and it makes it easy to keep all the plants at the same rotation.
> 
> I also rotate the position of the container on the shelf every watering. I move them clockwise and it's pretty easy once you make it a routine.


That's pretty much exactly how I do my girls, always clockwise, and always the same day moving the actual container from old spot to new. I like to try and use one side of the bulb then move them to the other. You don't have that problem anymore, but you still rotate none the less to keep even lighting regardless. It's a good idea no matter what kind of light you use. I like the tip about the marker great idea if you don't already have a system in use. I'm surprised you didn't print a label for the containers with an arrow-> J.K. Have a great afternoon everyone. Peace out.


----------



## polo the don (Jul 17, 2013)

I do in fact have grow going in my closet right now. I will be chopping 2 out of the 3 plants on Saturday. The 3rd one is 10 days behind. They are 60 day wonders by DNA genetics. I'm looking at about an ounce and a half dry each plant(just a guess). I would love to share some pics but I'm doing all this from my cell and can't figure out how to post pics yet.
Polo


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Everybody is chopping but me  I still have months to look forward too! 

Think I will be transplanting tomorrow if I can schedule it into my day. Then I can start thinking about flowering these babies in a week.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Everybody is chopping but me  I still have months to look forward too!
> 
> Think I will be transplanting tomorrow if I can schedule it into my day. Then I can start thinking about flowering these babies in a week.


Naw man, I'm right there on the waiting list with ya.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

It's hurry up the entire grow. And then when it's over, all you want to do is keep growing.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> It's hurry up the entire grow. And then when it's over, all you want to do is keep growing.


Yea, I keep looking through the handful of seeds I have, wanting to start another one, but haven't due to not wanting to do a 12/12 from seed and throw it outside, but knowing due to temps I wouldn't be able to veg during the summer.


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 17, 2013)

Prosp, you sound exactly like me 4 years ago now check my shit out


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 17, 2013)

I really wanna see how the blue og turns out. At first when I got the freebies I was like I guess these are whatever like they were free so the they can't be that fire, but then I was browsing on attitude and saw the pic for it and went in my nursery room and germed all those freebies. Shit looks amazing.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

GreenDyl said:


> Prosp, you sound exactly like me 4 years ago now check my shit out


Green, that's a sweet grow room, warehouse, building, damn thing is huge.





GreenDyl said:


> I really wanna see how the blue og turns out. At first when I got the freebies I was like I guess these are whatever like they were free so the they can't be that fire, but then I was browsing on attitude and saw the pic for it and went in my nursery room and germed all those freebies. Shit looks amazing.


Yeah, I think the Blue OG is vegging really well and should have plenty of bud sites. Reminds me of the AK47, a aggressive grower and likes a hot soil. Freebies are great! Think about the amount of bud from all those freebies seeds. That will put a smile on your face.


----------



## polo the don (Jul 17, 2013)

I started germing my seeds for my next grow last night. The freebie I got from the Tude is a g13 labs auto diesel. Is that the one you were saying grew all weirdo? I've heard that elsewhere the same about those freebies. I know if I'm gonna give free samples to get my shit out there I'm gonna make sure some serious fire is what makes a first Impression of my product so you can't wait to spend your money with me.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

polo the don said:


> I started germing my seeds for my next grow last night. The freebie I got from the Tude is a g13 labs auto diesel. Is that the one you were saying grew all weirdo? I've heard that elsewhere the same about those freebies. I know if I'm gonna give free samples to get my shit out there I'm gonna make sure some serious fire is what makes a first Impression of my product so you can't wait to spend your money with me.


I don't think you want to give the 'best' first time around, you just want to give 'good'.
Then, you can always charge more for 'better'.
IMO, easier than having to tell somebody try something 'less' if you happen to run out of the 'best'.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## GreenDyl (Jul 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Green, that's a sweet grow room, warehouse, building, damn thing is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol It's my basement I totally redid as a grow room. I got 5 patients I provide medicine for so its worth it. And yeah when you put it that way a lot of bug comes from freebies.... For free haha


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> It's hurry up the entire grow. And then when it's over, all you want to do is keep growing.



LMOA ! yea can see meself in that line


----------



## prosperian (Jul 18, 2013)

*UPDATE:* Couple days after running the veg LED lights and some strategic topping yesterday.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *UPDATE:* Couple days after running the veg LED lights and some strategic topping yesterday.


I know it's only been about 3 days, but can you see a diff. yet?
It looks like a bunch fresh growth.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 18, 2013)

The girls look real happy with the new light Prosperian. Who got chopped and where? I know you plan on a Xplant soon, so now would be a good time so she can stretch out a little afterwards. Details bro. JK, Take it easy everyone, Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 18, 2013)

polo the don said:


> I started germing my seeds for my next grow last night. The freebie I got from the Tude is a g13 labs auto diesel. Is that the one you were saying grew all weirdo?


My auto diesel is just really small. The plant itself looks good for symmetry, just lacks growth potential. I don't think it like my hot Roots Organics soil.






Bakatare666 said:


> I don't think you want to give the 'best' first time around, you just want to give 'good'. Then, you can always charge more for 'better'. IMO, easier than having to tell somebody try something 'less' if you happen to run out of the 'best'. Just a suggestion.


Look at you, Mister Harvard Business Man!  Ha Ha

^^^ Good marketing advice, from someone who knows.







GreenDyl said:


> Lol It's my basement I totally redid as a grow room. I got 5 patients I provide medicine for so its worth it. And yeah when you put it that way a lot of bug comes from freebies.... For free haha


Nice job Green, clean and organized, the way I like it. Tell these reefer slobs on here to get their acts together! 






Slipon said:


> LMOA ! yea can see meself in that line


You got perpetual man. Never have to go without something going on in your cab. Just enough to keep you in supply. That's the way to do it!

I just don't smoke enough, 1 oz. in four months. I'm basically stockpiling or giving it away. Now you may laugh


----------



## prosperian (Jul 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> The girls look real happy with the new light Prosperian. Who got chopped and where? I know you plan on a Xplant soon, so now would be a good time so she can stretch out a little afterwards. Details bro. JK, Take it easy everyone, Peace out.


Hey myco. Topped some of the main stems that were stretching above the rest of the canopy. With the exception of the auto, the rest got a haircut. Also some clean up down below at the soil level. 

I guess you can say, I went complete opposite of my previous natural grow. Definitely employed more aggressive trimming this time. 

But, that's how you learn. Got to do it for yourself and take the risk. Sometimes you crash and burn other times you succeed with a learned technique that brings you better yields. Peace bro.




Bakatare666 said:


> I know it's only been about 3 days, but can you see a diff. yet?
> It looks like a bunch fresh growth.


I'm liking all the new bud sites. That could be just because they are starting pre flowering and or the LED panel with the improved light spectrum. Hard to say, but all those light green colored tips are making me smile, ya know?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Look at you, Mister Harvard Business Man!  Ha Ha
> 
> ^^^ Good marketing advice, from someone who knows.


Naw, not me man, I just remember a few times someone would say "Oh, I'm out of the regular stuff, but try this, it's just a little different and I'll give it for 10 bucks less."
You, as the buyer, always wonder how much better the 'regular' is if you're getting this one cheaper.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hey myco. Topped some of the main stems that were stretching above the rest of the canopy. With the exception of the auto, the rest got a haircut. Also some clean up down below at the soil level.
> 
> I guess you can say, I went complete opposite of my previous natural grow. Definitely employed more aggressive trimming this time.
> 
> ...


Ya, all the fresh green is sweet!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just don't smoke enough, 1 oz. in four months. I'm basically stockpiling or giving it away. Now you may laugh



thats perfectly fine, Im sure your smoking body don't mind  

if that was me, with your use of smoke, and your light and your smoking body, I would just grow less plants at the time, maybe just two, give em more attention/love and space and I bet, yield almost the same, less work, less risk, less money spend, and still enough smoke for yourself and some

and maybe use the "some" to "give" away for favors... and no not them you think of... a bottle of nutrients or some new seed`s etc. so your grow cost is minimum

my goal would be to grow almost for free and have beautiful plants that had plenty of space/light and enjoy it, wile I made sure me smoking body and I had plenty, much more fun to have two plant`s going all the time then 4 every half year, give the two, more room time and space and Im sure they will reward you both in the fun and yield department


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Slipon said:


> if that was me, with your use of smoke, and your light and your smoking body, I would just grow less plants at the time, maybe just two, give em more attention/love and space and I bet, yield almost the same, less work, less risk, less money spend, and still enough smoke for yourself and some
> 
> and maybe use the "some" to "give" away for favors... and no not them you think of... a bottle of nutrients or some new seed`s etc. so your grow cost is minimum
> 
> my goal would be to grow almost for free and have beautiful plants that had plenty of space/light and enjoy it, wile I made sure me smoking body and I had plenty, much more fun to have two plant`s going all the time then 4 every half year, give the two, more room time and space and Im sure they will reward you both in the fun and yield department



That's a ton of great advice. If I smoked a zip every 1/4 year I would just have 2 plants at a time that were so chronic. Cut down expenses, get your environment perfect(kind of like it is now) and go the distance with some extremely trippy sativas. IDK, just some thoughts. I like the low usage though, how I wish. I can sometimes go through an ounce in a week, with amendments(oil & different hash's) I don't always go through amounts like that, but I can when I'm sick for extended periods. I want to learn how to make Rick Simpson oil in the future. Really love the C.B.D.! You're learning and only on your second grow Prosperian, and even told me you might grow less plants next time, and have an extended veg, and or maybe try some MLing. Who knows after you run these ladies through 12/12, maybe you'll re-design your whole flower closet, and run a vert scrog, LOL. Who knows, it's all in the future and still exciting. Have fun bro. Peace out


----------



## prosperian (Jul 18, 2013)

*TRANSPLANT UPDATE:* Day 66 from dropping seeds. Transplanted to 5 gallon Geopots today. Added fresh Roots Organics soil.


Roots look great. No wrapping or twisting. The Geopots are trimming them up nicely and so easy with the Velcro seams! You gotta get some!







Close up of the roots.







OG #18 was the weak link and had to go. Sorry to have to chop her but I needed the room for the stronger strains. Checkout the nice roots even on a sub par plant.







White Lavender Top View







White Lavender after transplant. This is the three branch mutant.







Blue OG looking marvelous.







Blue OG after transplant







My bag seed made the cut and looking strong.







Girls back in their room. The Auto Diesel is in there too, back right corner.







Yeah baby.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

look really good Bro, two things, do some pruning (bottom 1/4) and consider 12/12 in a week`s time


----------



## prosperian (Jul 18, 2013)

Slipon said:


> thats perfectly fine, Im sure your smoking body don't mind  I would just grow less plants at the time, maybe just two, give em more attention/love and space and I bet, yield almost the same, less work, less risk, less money spend, and still enough smoke for yourself and some and maybe use the "some" to "give" away for favors... and no not them you think of... a bottle of nutrients or some new seed`s etc. so your grow cost is minimum


Great advice. The goal for this grow was to increase my variety. Because I don't smoke much I like to experiment with different strains for flavor and strength. Vaporizers do a great job of bringing out the unique character of each plant and I thought having more strains would be cool. Plus, I had all those freebie seeds!





Slipon said:


> look really good Bro, two things, do some pruning (bottom 1/4) and consider 12/12 in a week`s time


Yeah, if you think it will help, I will do some more trimming underneath. I felt like a week would be good before flipping too. Excellent thanks for the feedback man!




Slipon said:


> nice light beam, you can really see where the lenses is directing the beams, nice to see, cant see that with the Mylar or haven`t notice with mine ? look good, how do they preform for you ? plants look happy and growing


Early to say. I think the 400 HID was slamming the plants with light compared to the LED panel. But that doesn't mean the LED won't do as well, it might be more efficient at delivering the right light to the plants. 

I'm seeing really nice new growth all around the plants since installing the LED. Not sure if the plants were going to do that anyway with the recent topping and moving into pre-flower. 

I'm concerned about the penetration down below, but that's also an issue with the 400w HID around this time when the plants bulk up and start crowding each other. I agree with you on the light beam, it is a very "sharp" spread. What I mean is, it's not diffused or faded, it's a line, dark, light. I was going to bring the LED panel down a bit, but noticed right away the edges came in, so I kept it right at 18" to get the maximum spread. 





mycomaster said:


> I would just have 2 plants at a time that were so chronic. Cut down expenses, get your environment perfect(kind of like it is now) and go the distance with some extremely trippy sativas. IDK, just some thoughts. I like the low usage though, how I wish. You're learning and only on your second grow Prosperian, and even told me you might grow less plants next time, and have an extended veg, and or maybe try some MLing. Who knows after you run these ladies through 12/12, maybe you'll re-design your whole flower closet, and run a vert scrog, LOL. Who knows, it's all in the future and still exciting. Have fun bro. Peace out


Thanks for the info myco. Always like reading what you have to say. I think two plants would be perfect for the grow area and light. Now that I have mucho different strains, I can focus on quality plants with crazy highs. 

*Now if you guys could pick two seeds to plant, what would they be?*


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

yea, as a minimum get rite of them yellow/not os healthy looking leaves at the bottom, and any small "suckers" that is under developed, will never get up there and only draw energy from the top grow, I did`t like to do it myself in the start, so just start slow if your insecure, just cut em so I can see your plat`s Dick  

about seed`s well, what do you like, as your not a heavy smoker and might like to go for quality and beauty, you could look in to some more rare strains (them all the big yield growers never seems to do) like the Dr grinspoon

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/category/cannabis-sativa/dr-grinspoon/

or some blue/red colors strains to impress your smoking body


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

or how about the blubbery yum yum 

View attachment 2741410


----------



## prosperian (Jul 18, 2013)

Slipon said:


> just cut em so I can see your plat`s Dick
> 
> about seed`s well, what do you like, as your not a heavy smoker and might like to go for quality and beauty, you could look in to some more rare strains (them all the big yield growers never seems to do) like the Dr grinspoon
> 
> ...



Plant dick? Got it, I'm on it. Not on the plant dick, but on the trimming, just to be clear.
_
you could look in to some more rare strains_

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. I want to do a couple strains that aren't done all the time and are top shelf.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

how about this strain

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-seeds-cheesy-dick/prod_136.html




*Big Buddhas' Cheesy Dick is Moby Dick X Big Buddha Cheese 'reversed'. This strain was created in Spain, Moby dick is a 'Critcial Mass' x 'Jack Herer' hybrid - a very rewarding plant with its absolutely massive yields' and a strong 'high resin' content. It was a formality for Big Buddha Seeds to introduce their 'Old Skool Classic' the Big Buddha Cheese to the mix thus creating 'Cheesy Dick'!! The humourous name suggests that this a fun cross but the results have shown a huge yielding Old Skool flavour plant for the more serious grower! Cheesy Dick is an indica dominant plant with a musky, Big Buddha Cheese spice taste and the resin content is high.... leaving you with a real knockout stone! Expect to be pleasantly suprised by Big Buddhas' 'Cheesy Dick' Parents: Moby Dick X Big Buddha Cheese 'reversed' Genetics: Indica 95% sativa 5% Flowering Time: Indoors 8 to 10 weeks Outdoors end of september Sensory Experience: Humpback Hard Hitting Smell: Spicy 'cream cheese' scent, extremly musky dank, extremly potent Taste: Spicy indica with tones of old skool goodness*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

Slipon said:


> how about this strain
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/big-buddha-seeds-cheesy-dick/prod_136.html
> 
> ...


I wish when those guys do the reviews/ descriptions with the pic like that they would put a ruler next to it so we could tell just HOW large the thing is.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess you do that when you take pictures of yours ?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm so confused, you guys are talking about plant dicks, and rulers, and pictures. W.T.F. It's kinky over here at Prosperians everyone. Ha Ha LMAO. What a conversation. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 18, 2013)

We have gay bar in town called Moby Dicks.

Myco, It all started with Slip's little guy...LOL!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

Slipon said:


> I guess you do that when you take pictures of yours ?


Mine aren't big enough to need a ruler yet, and I'm not trying to promote my product.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

yea dont get confused, its just dick


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yea dont get confused, its just dick
> 
> View attachment 2741875


I noticed that last week, the name on this was changed to "Chicken" flavored.
I used to laugh at it every time I went by that aisle.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

ahh both natural and artificial cock flavors Mmmmm ...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

If you want to fluster the people at Wal Mart, go down the aisle that has the sign "Mexican", stand there for a while, then find an employee, and ask where are the Mexicans for sale.
Then, after that blows over, take a few steps down, to the instant noodles, wait, then find an employee and ask what does "Oriental" flavor noodles taste like.
It really fucks with them when I do that, because I am clearly oriental.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

dont they keep the mexicans out back ? sorry couldn't resist  but Im sure you would loose your jaw if they next time bring you one


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

*Back on topic...* we do have subscribers and can't be talking about dicks all the time.


Grow closet has been running for the last 12 hours. The temperature is 72 degrees. 

That's the sweet difference between LED and HID. 

Now if I can just get a decent crop from this panel I can give a big thumbs up to Area 51 and LED technology.

The company has a pretty good warranty and upgrade policy. The light is future upgrade-able!



*Area 51 Lighting Limited Lifetime Warranty:

*1st 2 years: 

Bumper to Bumper warranty: We will replace any part that fails, LEDs/circuit board (6 LEDs per circuit board), 
driver or fan, free of charge and we'll pay shipping.
In the event that the light needs to be sent to us for repair (highly unlikely, the lights are designed to be easily fixed by the 
customer), the customer pays shipping to us (they will be fixed in the USA), and we'll pay return shipping.

After 2 years:

We will still offer replacement or upgrade parts (the light is future upgrade-able), but there is a fee for parts, 
it will be sold at wholesale pricing, which will be roughly $250 for the entire lamp upgrade, and shipping will be cheap 
because no heat sink or case needs to be shipped. That $250 is subject to change in the event 
that we ever use more expensive LEDs than the original, though that price will not increase much at all, if at all.

Lamps that are less than 2 years old and in need of repair, the free replacement parts will be the same as the parts that were 
originally in them, not the upgraded parts.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *Back on topic...* we do have subscribers and can't be talking about dicks all the time.
> 
> 
> Grow closet has been running for the last 12 hours. The temperature is 72 degrees.
> ...


Is that better than the Blackstar warranty?
I was pretty cool with the grow that was done with the Blackstar 240 I think.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 19, 2013)

You guys are too funny man. Love the thread, what a blast. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

You would think Blackstar would make it easy to find their warranty information, but they don't? Went to their website, went to google, went to re-sellers, ugh. 

I tend to judge companies by their website. Lighthouse Hydro has a piece of crap. 

Even if they had a better warranty, well let me put it to you this way, that's like Hyundai's fantastic bumper to bumper "America's best warranty", at the end of the day, it's still Hyundai and personally, I will pass.

As far as LED panels, I think the boys at Area 51 are putting out a quality product and they back it up. They're not cheap, but you get what you pay for and they respond quickly anytime I ask a question. I like that.

No offence Hyundai owners, just my humble opinion on the subject.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

agree, IMO the A-51 light is the mercedes or BMW of LED lights, in front when it comes to technology or atlest up there with the best, and the same go with the parts that go in to em, also why they do make such a warranty Im sure and if I where in the US there would be no doubt in my mind where to buy, cant beat "local" warranty 

the black star is IMO (no real experience here tho) a "standard" fixture if you know what I mean, like the second one I got, you pay less, but you also get what you pay for, Im sure they, like my second fixture, works great for the money spend, like a hyundai, just have to set your expectations accordantly, if you can live with less quality and warranty and the light is enough for your needs Im sure they can be a nice buy, if you just want one fixture and the best the A-51 is a sure bet

you could probably have gone down the black star road and got two fixtures for the same price, to cover all the closed in a scrog with the lights at 12" and do great, but you better pray that they don't break and you don't have a option to upgrade them later on either


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, I cut my post short, but I like German engineering in my cars. Owned four Benz and BMWs over last couple decades and they all have performed well.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

well tell me about it, I work for a German Company so I know, our tolerances on the Machines I mostly build is 0,2 of a millimeter 

its some fishing line over a span of 5 meters of aluminum and a pice of gauge blades, small pieces of 0,2-1 mm bricks to put under it and a lot of patiences, a lot


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 19, 2013)

I love quality products, and would always rather have the option of buying something that's great and performs like advertised rather than a piece of garbage knock off. It really is true, you get what you pay for, other than the odd cheapy that can be nice(usually not worth the gamble though). It's also nice to buy local, and have local places to get guarantee work done if needed. Just my opinion. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

Made it back. Great day out and about. Hope everyone is having a nice start to their weekend. 

The grow closet is on autopilot tonight.


----------



## Gs3000 (Jul 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Made it back. Great day out and about. Hope everyone is having a nice start to their weekend.
> 
> The grow closet is on autopilot tonight.


Hey buddy, Hope you enjoy your weekend. Peace!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

good to hear, hope you had a nice time and your plant`s survive a day with out your attention


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Passed 10,000 views, 682 replies on this thread in just two months. Thanks for making this a destination!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

congrat`s lets see if we can get it to the 100K 

or maybe we should make a "open" thread for us to post pictures and hang out, instead of visiting each others threads, trying to keep up


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> congrat`s lets see if we can get it to the 100K or maybe we should make a "open" thread for us to post pictures and hang out, instead of visiting each others threads, trying to keep up


Yeah, I feel like I make my rounds with you guys. Hard to keep up sometimes, but it's good to see what everyone is up to in their part of the world. 

It's 4:53 am, getting ready to go exercise. 11:53a your time, that's ridiculous!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

lol yea, Im just about to eat lunch  

then a few bong hits and maybe a "granddad" (mid day sleep)  

I just have to love vacations where you have absolutely nothing to do cept what you like

got a hour before lighs on in the flowering room, and some expected watering, Veg plants have been on for 4 hrs and look great 

and I agree, its like making your rounds every day to visit all your friends, fun but some times hard to keep up with it all, not much time left to help newbies


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Bunch of them out there needing some advice, that's for sure. I can't think of another activity that has so much myth, misinformation, and snake oils than cannabis growing. 

Amazed when a newb makes it to harvest with more than a gram or two, ya know? Glad you guys were there to help me out and continue to harass me for pure entertainment value. 

Have to come hang out with you next vacation. Bet I could get into some real trouble up there, but I don't know if they let Texans into your country, we have been know to create civil unrest!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Passed 10,000 views, 682 replies on this thread in just two months. Thanks for making this a destination!


Congratulations Prosperian! This is a really cool thread, and quite a nice place to come and chat with some great people. You always have some good pics of your equipment, and your girls as well. The new A 51 led isn't gonna hurt either when you start pulling down some monster colas. hope you have much more successes, like a bad @$$ harvest bro. Keep up all the good post's. Peace out. B.T.W. I love the common thread idea. We could all pull info from each day there along with pictures, and just B.S. and stuff. Great ides guys!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Congratulations Prosperian! B.T.W. I love the common thread idea. We could all pull info from each day there along with pictures, and just B.S. and stuff. Great ides guys!


Think I need to change my user name. Typing Prosperian on Google, results in my posts here by the fourth page out of 6000. Type Prosperian + marijuana and I am the first 10 hits on Google. Not the kind of publicity I need, ya know? Thank you Virtual Private Networks (VPNs) or my paranoia would have set in some time ago!

Hey there Myco. Yeah I agree. A common thread like Slip suggested, probably posted in the General Marijuana section would be a good place to congregate. If you guys want to participate, lets do it. Just need a title? Throw some titles out fellas. Here's a couple. 

Grow N Show

Weed Growers Lounge

Green Growers

Smoke N Grow

T-shirts will be available at the annual conference.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 20, 2013)

Agreed, we need a common thread.Its to hard for me to remember what everyone has going on,I get grows mixed with the wrong grower.
I try to help the first timers as much as I can,I like to cook,I like to fish,I like to grow(cfl,led).....so I hang by those threads a lot...get caught up and forget about you guys,who I consider my main group of friends.....BUT if we all(Prosperian,Slipon,Bakatare,gs3000,Letsgetcritical,Mycomaster and others) had a common thread to shoot the shit,show off new toys, basically share info and good times,that would be cool.peace


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Bunch of them out there needing some advice, that's for sure. I can't think of another activity that has so much myth, misinformation, and snake oils than cannabis growing.
> 
> Amazed when a newb makes it to harvest with more than a gram or two, ya know? Glad you guys were there to help me out and continue to harass me for pure entertainment value.
> 
> Have to come hang out with you next vacation. Bet I could get into some real trouble up there, but I don't know if they let Texans into your country, we have been know to create civil unrest!



your more then welcome bro, my door`s are always open, if you come alone I have a nice very comfortable couch, or els I know some nice and/or cheap places to stay and I know the town and where to get the best .. well everything I guess, we could even use 3 days to visit Norway and sweden if you want to see more of scandinavia, sweden is 1 hour away by car and norway a day by boat and we don't need passport between our 3 states and I don't think a US citizen have any problems getting in to Denmark 

and yea amazing how some nub`s go totally wrong here, in there world cannabis have nothing to do with nature or other plants it seem`s, some how they treat it all wrong and go about it as if was a machine or sumthing and I cant believe them who do absolute no research/reading on there own, must suck to have to go here and ask for everything every time and often get shitty advice


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Agreed, we need a common thread.Its to hard for me to remember what everyone has going on,I get grows mixed with the wrong grower.I try to help the first timers as much as I can,I like to cook,I like to fish,I like to grow(cfl,led).....so I hang by those threads a lot...get caught up and forget about you guys,who I consider my main group of friends.....BUT if we all(prosperian,slipon,bakatare,gs3000,mycomaster,letsgetcritical and others) had a common thread to shoot the shit,show off new toys, basically share info and good times,that would be cool.peace


exactly  one thread to follow and one thread to post shit 

wish I could rep you, but agin I need to spread it more around, and I dont get much around as I get caught up in all our thread, and yes sumtimes I also forget who`s thread I just replied in


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Agreed, we need a common thread.Its to hard for me to remember what everyone has going on,I get grows mixed with the wrong grower.I try to help the first timers as much as I can,I like to cook,I like to fish,I like to grow(cfl,led).....so I hang by those threads a lot...get caught up and forget about you guys,who I consider my main group of friends.....BUT if we all(prosperian,slipon,bakatare,gs3000,mycomaster,letsgetcritical and others) had a common thread to shoot the shit,show off new toys, basically share info and good times,that would be cool.peace


That's a cool idea man.
I'm like you, but worse.
I forget things from day to day even. Just last night, a guy PM'ed me and asked if I remembered his thread, and I had to go look it up.
I feel kinda bad for him, he's a newb, with a 3 or 4 day old thread, and besides me, there's only one guy who posted once.
Hey, BTW. Did you catch that solo cup auto contest?
https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/685237-official-auto-flower-solo-cup.html


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Think I need to change my user name. Typing Prosperian on Google, results in my posts here by the fourth page out of 6000. Type Prosperian + marijuana and I am the first 10 hits on Google. Not the kind of publicity I need, ya know? Thank you Virtual Private Networks (VPNs) or my paranoia would have set in some time ago!
> 
> Hey there Myco. Yeah I agree. A common thread like Slip suggested, probably posted in the General Marijuana section would be a good place to congregate. If you guys want to participate, lets do it. Just need a title? Throw some titles out fellas. Here's a couple.
> 
> ...


Show & Tell?
Or is that already taken?


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

yea sumthing around that line would work great, Im easy, just a place so we don't have to remember to visit numerous thread ever day not to feel bad about forgetting somebody


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> exactly  one thread to follow and one thread to post shit
> 
> wish I could rep you, but agin I need to spread it more around, and I dont get much around as I get caught up in all our thread, and yes sumtimes I also forget who`s thread I just replied in


I sent him one with a note -for you.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> your more then welcome bro, my door`s are always open, if you come alone I have a nice very comfortable couch, or els I know some nice and/or cheap places to stay and I know the town and where to get the best .. well everything I guess, we could even use 3 days to visit Norway and sweden if you want to see more of scandinavia, sweden is 1 hour away by car and norway a day by boat and we don't need passport between our 3 states and I don't think a US citizen have any problems getting in to Denmark


I'm just looking for an excuse to get out of town. Thanks for the invitation bro! Whew, be a nice break next year from the Texas heat.

Same my way, if you ever want to go get a big steak with a side of Texas-long-legged blonde, we can make it happen. I will get you hooked up and a free stay at the house. Popping around the states isn't a bad way to spend your time either, especially if you know where to go. 

And I can get you just enough trouble that you might not be able to come back.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the idea of having a personal thread where you can have your grows, and then a common place where we can go and hang out, swap war stories and all. It would be a cool place where we could get a question asked from each other or another knowledgable grower, and we won't be bloating each others nice grow journals up with, well whatever. Not that I've ever minded it, I've actually liked it, but I also like the idea of a nice clean grow journal just about the plants, and the grow specifically. Then whenever we come into the commons we can ask questions, post jokes about plant dicks, and all that. I think Prosperian, and his advertisement mind set has something with the whole name thing. I think if we get something that's catchy it could draw alot of people, and it would be a cool thing to have some more people who are good growers coming in checking things out, and also offering advice about techniques and such. Could turn into something really interesting I think. Just some thoughts. 
My top names I think would be:
House of Dank
Chronic Crypt
Ganja Gardener's
Greener Pastures
The Other side of the Fence(as the grass is always greener on "The Other Side of the Fence")
Just a couple that popped off the top of my head. Have a great weekend all. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Thread name list, add yours to the list, let's vote, and get it posted.

House of Dank
Chronic Crypt
Ganja Gardener's
Greener Pastures
Show & Tell
Grow N Show
Weed Growers Lounge
Green Growers
Smoke N Grow


----------



## hbbum (Jul 20, 2013)

The Stanky Danky Grow Club, and I nominate Pros to use his mad photoshop skills to make a logo


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I'm just looking for an excuse to get out of town. Thanks for the invitation bro! Whew, be a nice break next year from the Texas heat.
> 
> Same my way, if you ever want to go get a big steak with a side of Texas-long-legged blonde, we can make it happen. I will get you hooked up and a free stay at the house. Popping around the states isn't a bad way to spend your time either, especially if you know where to go.
> 
> And I can get you just enough trouble that you might not be able to come back.



cool, I always had this dream about going to the airport buying the first ticket to the US, buy a HD and just drive and see where I end up, have done a lot of traveling on me own both on vacations and work and find it quite fun to travel alone, some how you do isolate you if you travel in a group, if you want it or not, traveling alone and you have to take contact to the people around you, nice places and nice friends that have got me, me mom actually have old friends in Oregon, but have`t seen em for years, last time she visit was 5 days after 9/11 and even tho it was a nice vacation it, well Im sure you can imagine 

and I know the texan sun is hot, but don't mistake about our summers, right now I have 27-29C but I guess thats just a nice spring day for a texian ?


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I like the idea of having a personal thread where you can have your grows, and then a common place where we can go and hang out, swap war stories and all. It would be a cool place where we could get a question asked from each other or another knowledgable grower, and we won't be bloating each others nice grow journals up with, well whatever. Not that I've ever minded it, I've actually liked it, but I also like the idea of a nice clean grow journal just about the plants, and the grow specifically. Then whenever we come into the commons we can ask questions, post jokes about plant dicks, and all that. I think Prosperian, and his advertisement mind set has something with the whole name thing. I think if we get something that's catchy it could draw alot of people, and it would be a cool thing to have some more people who are good growers coming in checking things out, and also offering advice about techniques and such. Could turn into something really interesting I think. Just some thoughts.
> My top names I think would be:
> House of Dank
> Chronic Crypt
> ...



I like the "The other side of the Fence" idea, a bit different and might draw some attention, plus its true

I want to try it all when I see what you guys do and others, always seems to be sumthing new I could do, have to control myself or I end up with a DWG water farm with self made organic soil in a vertical 2x600W HPS Mlining/scrog with LEDs as supplement light from above on light movers and 20 different strains, and I really don't have the space, tho I could rent a auto camper and move out on the parking lot .. hmmmm


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 20, 2013)

The Other Side of the Fence......."where the  is always greener"........lol......that gets my vote


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

+1 and 10 characters


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

*The Other Side of the Fence*

Everybody cool with that? Seems to be getting most the votes.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

yep .. just make it and Im subbed for life 

edit: remember to create some great logo for us 

could always use this one with some add on`s from your photoshop maybe ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *The Other Side of the Fence*
> 
> Everybody cool with that? Seems to be getting most the votes.


Fine with me, I'll tag along no matter what the name is.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Cranking up photoshop...


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 20, 2013)

Sweet let's do this people.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> cool, I always had this dream about going to the airport buying the first ticket to the US, buy a HD and just drive and see where I end up, have done a lot of traveling on me own both on vacations and work and find it quite fun to travel alone, some how you do isolate you if you travel in a group, if you want it or not, traveling alone and you have to take contact to the people around you, nice places and nice friends that have got me, me mom actually have old friends in Oregon, but have`t seen em for years, last time she visit was 5 days after 9/11 and even tho it was a nice vacation it, well Im sure you can imagine
> 
> and I know the texan sun is hot, but don't mistake about our summers, right now I have 27-29C but I guess thats just a nice spring day for a texian ?



btw

you don't have purple doors at your house do ya ? (just watching the news)


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Alright, the thread is up in the General Marijuana Growing Section.

Here is the link to add to your personal threads to send peeps our way...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/695732-other-side-fence-where-grass.html


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> btw
> 
> you don't have purple doors at your house do ya ? (just watching the news)


Haven't caught the new yet, busy swiping picket fences pics off the Internet for our new logo 

No purple doors, LOL.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 20, 2013)

ok, did`t you see that guy in texas who had elderly people stored in the basement and collected there welfare checks ? just saw a tv clip from his house, had purple doors


----------



## prosperian (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh that guy! Yeah, I caught that.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice, and you have to Boveda packs as well. I'm trying them out for the first time right now.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been real happy with the Bovedas. 

Come check us out at our new hangout thread...







https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/695732-other-side-fence-where-grass.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I really do like that photoshop Prosperian. I copied it, and am using it for my desktop now. I took down my trich pic of my Skunk#1 to put it up, so you know I like it. thanks for the idea, and the great new thread bro, good lookin out. I'd +rep you but i don't think any of our group can +rep each other anymore. Ha Ha, lol. Anyways have agreat day man. Peace out.


----------



## trueg115 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ah I see you moved to the light side...


----------



## prosperian (Jul 25, 2013)

*UPDATE:* I flipped to 12/12. 73 days since dropping seeds. Plants are about 22" looking strong and healthy.












added some extra side lighting this afternoon, might add a couple more in opposite corners
















trueg115 said:


> Ah I see you moved to the light side...


Yeah man, finally took the plunge after watching you guys play with LED. Now if these babies will produce a decent yield, I can sign off on LED.

What's up with you man? Haven't seen many posts lately?


----------



## polo the don (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks great Prosp. Glad to see your led is doing good. What kind of light is that you added in the corner?


----------



## Slipon (Jul 25, 2013)

purple disco light 

look in to a few flood lights for the corners 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10W-20W-30W-50W-100W-LED-Flood-light-Day-Warm-White-Outdoor-Landscape-Lamp-/190725107032


----------



## polo the don (Jul 25, 2013)

Supplemental light withhout added heat. I been using CFLs in my corners but they do put off some heat whereas led is virtuly no heat. Good idea slip,thanks. I seen those at home depot rather cheap.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 25, 2013)

polo the don said:


> Supplemental light withhout added heat. I been using CFLs in my corners but they do put off some heat whereas led is virtuly no heat. Good idea slip,thanks. I seen those at home depot rather cheap.


I'm using 24" fluros. @ 3000 & 7800K. At $10 it's cheap enough to try them out. They take up the least amount of space and the leaves can touch the plastic bulb guard without burning. 

Temps haven't increased adding two fluro tubes. I have two more going in today in the opposite corners. 

Somehow the LED panel only increases my ambient temp by 2-3 degrees. Love that, room stays at a constant 74 degrees. Cost me big bucks to get it there, but hopefully the money I save from less electricity consumption for a/c, fans, and lighting will offset the cost soon. 

You can see from this photo, I have very little room for other lighting.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 27, 2013)

UPDATE: Installed SCROG yesterday. Watered with molasses no other nutes for over 74 days! Roots Organics potting soil has worked very well keeping everything green with no signs of toxicity. Just adding tap water.







Here are some pics.

The LED is 18" above canopy as recommended by manufacturer. Screen can be moved up or down.







Here we are with the screen set in place. Height is 27"






Auto Diesel doing its thing.






Watered the plants with molasses before putting into position. 
Obviously I won't be rotating anymore or pulling out containers to water.






Light is still on veg mode for another couple weeks through stretch. Then I will fire up the red leds.






Just tried to separate the branches and ran them through the screen openings. Plenty of opening still left.






Wasn't able to turn these sideways, they're too long. So I removed covers and left them.






Auto Diesel in here too. I will be putting a couple cfls on it soon.






Shot from down below.






Finally everything installed and plants set. I've seen several inches of stretch over the last couple days.







Left back corner is Sour Kush, middle back Blue OG, right back white lavender, front left bag seed, front right auto diesel. Diesel has a nice smell to her, small, probably a good thing with my limited space. I am definitely thinking two plants next time.


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 27, 2013)

VERY nice, Proserian! I really dig scrog grows...I think it is the best way to grow horizontally. 

Anywho...I just wanted to drop in and show off a few photos of a *Sour Cream* I will be harvesting tonight or tomorrow morning. I checked today and saw quite a few ambers...

   

Have a great day guys!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 27, 2013)

Lookin great Pros, i love the ingenuity of the shelf system, and then you go and build a scrog net with one! If it will let me I'll +rep you on that one bro, pretty smoove if you ask me! You have a really good understanding of how to work your grow environment, and get things the way you like them. There's not a bit of laziness in that man. your girls are lookin good, your grow's are lookin good, and your closet's looking great, you have a pretty good lock on your stuff bro. When you flip the reds on it'll look really cool I bet. Those bright whites might wash it out of the photo's though. I'm not sure if I've seen it all on before now that I think of it. My memory sucks sometimes. Anyways lookin good bro, can't wait to start seeing all the flowers. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 27, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Lookin great Pros, i love the ingenuity of the shelf system, and then you go and build a scrog net with one! If it will let me I'll +rep you on that one bro, pretty smoove if you ask me! You have a really good understanding of how to work your grow environment, and get things the way you like them. There's not a bit of laziness in that man. your girls are lookin good, your grow's are lookin good, and your closet's looking great, you have a pretty good lock on your stuff bro. When you flip the reds on it'll look really cool I bet. Those bright whites might wash it out of the photo's though. I'm not sure if I've seen it all on before now that I think of it. My memory sucks sometimes. Anyways lookin good bro, can't wait to start seeing all the flowers. Peace out.


Thanks myco. It's fun to overcome challenges, keeps things interesting.





M1dAmber said:


> VERY nice, Proserian! I really dig scrog grows...I think it is the best way to grow horizontally. Anywho...I just wanted to drop in and show off a few photos of a *Sour Cream* I will be harvesting tonight or tomorrow morning. I checked todand saw quite a few ambers...


Hey, thanks for posting and for showing your plants, man. Sour Cream is looking good.


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 27, 2013)

Very impressive DIY grow setup, nice work and good luck with your harvest!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is a pic 24 hours after the SCROG setup. Looks like they are cruising right along like nothing happened.










ArCaned said:


> Very impressive DIY grow setup, nice work and good luck with your harvest!


Should be a good harvest if I can keep them happy 'til then. I will have a variety of strains to last me awhile.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Now that is a screen of green bro. I think they're happy man how about you? They really are filling out the screen nicely, and in a hurry as well. So when are the reds coming on? Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 28, 2013)

Slip was telling me that he sees the best results leaving the whites on until the 2nd week of stretch. Probably by next Wed or when the stretch slows down, I can blast them with the reds. 

Yeah, I'm happy with the growth on these plants. Everything took off over the last couple weeks after transplanting to 5 gal buckets. I will be checking the auto pretty soon for trichs. Seeing some swelling out of her and more brown hairs. Really stinking up the joint. I'd like to get her chopped soon to free up the space for the other four plants.

Wife was complaining yesterday about the smell in the house. Not like I open the closet everyday and when I do it's only for 5-10 minutes max. I had opened up the closet for a few hours to install the SCROG. It can take a couple hours to purge the house of odor and that's when my stealth grow is the most detectable. . 

She would prefer I grow only once a year. I do want to keep her happy. I like sex and a happy home life more than I like weed  

I really enjoy indoor / outdoor gardening so I'm not going anywhere. I might grow my heirloom tomatoes indoor and rotate back to mj at the first of the year. Besides, this current crop will stock me up through 2014.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 28, 2013)

yep as I said before, grow one plant at the time all year, wont smell much and now you got your closed in order you wont have to open the door much, but I see your point keep the wify happy and she will hopefully return the favor 

and yes the Red`s wont do you much good in the first few week`s of 12/12 other then making your girls stretch even more, once you see them slow down and you see them begin to trow out pistil`s you blast em with the Red`s Im sure this also will accelerate the blooming


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 28, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Here is a pic 24 hours after the SCROG setup. Looks like they are cruising right along like nothing happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks super healthy and happy, my brother. Congrats, and keep up the good work.
This bong rip is for you!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Well you new school guys know what you're talking about with the led's. I'm an old school hid'er until I move to the west coast that is. Me and the wife were talking about possible locations, and she seems to like Portland, OR., so I've been looking into possibilities in the area. I can't wait to get more room, and get more legal! I hate the idea of leaving all my family behind, but I would have to do the same thing if i go to prison supplying myself with medication, so it's not that hard of a decision to make really. anyways lookin good Pros, and i'm sure you'll do the right thing to keep the wife happy . Take it easy boys. Peace out.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Well you new school guys know what you're talking about with the led's. I'm an old school hid'er until I move to the west coast that is. Me and the wife were talking about possible locations, and she seems to like Portland, OR., so I've been looking into possibilities in the area. I can't wait to get more room, and get more legal! I hate the idea of leaving all my family behind, but I would have to do the same thing if i go to prison supplying myself with medication, so it's not that hard of a decision to make really. anyways lookin good Pros, and i'm sure you'll do the right thing to keep the wife happy . Take it easy boys. Peace out.


Find a smaller city man, Portland is too busy. (In many ways)


----------



## hbbum (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great Pros. Yeah I am switching out the MH for HPS tonight, been 9 days since I flipped and seeing white fuzzy pistils popping out all over the place.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking amazing Pros!! Keep up the great work bro! I've been keeping my eye on them. I was thinking bout doing scrog when I setup my DWC system. What you think ?: think it/they'd do good that way ?:


----------



## prosperian (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks fellas for the positive feedback. Keeps me going!

Some bud shots with the microscope. I use my handheld for close ups and the I-phone camera case scope for pics.

G13 labs diesel auto flower (#5 in the line up) this morning. Milky just a little amber at 78 days. About 8 days past the breeder's 70 day mark.













I will take some shots of the plant later today when I pull her from the closet.





~Dankster~420 said:


> Looking amazing Pros!! Keep up the great work bro! I've been keeping my eye on them. I was thinking bout doing scrog when I setup my DWC system. What you think ?: think it/they'd do good that way ?:


Dank, thanks bro. Hard part is building the screen and getting it setup. After that it's pretty easy to weave the branches into the holes. Really nice to have the screen to spread things out evenly. 

I think it will help my production by keeping things flat. If things work out like I plan, I should have buds pretty evenly distributed across the 2' X 3' wire screen. That's a lot of bud for a closet grow, ya know? 

My decision to go with LED lighting has to be combined with SCROG if I'm going to max my harvest. Little extra work, but no big deal. Take it easy.





hbbum said:


> Looks great Pros. Yeah I am switching out the MH for HPS tonight, been 9 days since I flipped and seeing white fuzzy pistils popping out all over the place.


That's a good sign of things to come. Flipped about 5 days before me. We should be finishing up about the same time, that's cool. Although, I have a head start with the auto diesel getting ready to be harvested. 

Yum, glad Slip reminded me to throw an auto in for an early harvest. Takes the edge off of premature crop chopping when you got a new plant to smoke.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> That's a good sign of things to come. Flipped about 5 days before me. We should be finishing up about the same time, that's cool. Although, I have a head start with the auto diesel getting ready to be harvested.
> 
> Yum, glad Slip reminded me to throw an auto in for an early harvest. Takes the edge off of premature crop chopping when you got a new plant to smoke.


I really should just bite the bullet and build out the new area so I would have room 2-3 plants instead of only one. 

That said, by the time this one is ready for harvest I bet I still have more than half of my last batch left. If I started growing 2 plants, I might run out of storage space  Not the worst problem to have I suppose


----------



## prosperian (Jul 31, 2013)

UPDATE: Day 79 Chopped the #5 auto flowering G13 Diesel. Vaporized the scissor hash tonight. I'm picking up some lemon flavor and the thc in this sample is good. Be a nice addition.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

That is a fine looking harvest from a lil ole auto.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

hbbum said:


> That is a fine looking harvest from a lil ole auto.


How are the plants today hb? I knew I wouldn't get much from this auto; it never really took off in veg. 

Don't think the auto liked the hotter soil but showed no signs of toxicity or burn. Could have been the transplants, I know the autos don't like to move containers. 

Test sample knocked me on my butt last night. Nice reward for the pain in the ass trimming, at least there wasn't much to trim!

My other four plants just started flowering yesterday, perfect time to harvest the auto and make more room for the big plants. I should see much larger yields from those babies.




 Thanks for the rep, Bak!


----------



## hbbum (Aug 1, 2013)

Plants are doing great, stretch is pretty much done, after growing 9 inches in 4-5 days they have put on less than a half inch in the last couple days. She had me worried for a bit 

Good to know on the auto, I had read you should just toss them right into their final pot. It's funny though, I have never had any transplant shock with my clones, even when I could feel the little micro roots being pulled from the sides of the fabric pot. 

I may start auto in a solo cup and do a single transplant to the final, do you think that would be a bad idea?

How long did it take you to trim her up? Looks like you did a great job, very clean which comes as no surprise


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Plants are doing great, stretch is pretty much done, after growing 9 inches in 4-5 days they have put on less than a half inch in the last couple days. She had me worried for a bit
> 
> Good to know on the auto, I had read you should just toss them right into their final pot. It's funny though, I have never had any transplant shock with my clones, even when I could feel the little micro roots being pulled from the sides of the fabric pot.
> 
> ...


I never heard that about autos man.
I guess I'm in for it, LOL.
I planted this Saturday afternoon, and it popped through Monday night.
No pic, but she's about a half inch tall now.
.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks exceptional bro and the little auto is amazing. I really must get a couple, they'd be fun, but I'm finding it hard to get any seeds at the minute. Keep it up  LGC


----------



## hbbum (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I am going to do what you are doing Bak, seedling in a little cup, let that grow out a 3-4 nodes and then go into their final pot.

Then again, I have been growing from clone, so no experience even with regular seeds, let alone autos.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I may start auto in a solo cup and do a single transplant to the final, do you think that would be a bad idea?How long did it take you to trim her up? Looks like you did a great job, very clean which comes as no surprise




If I did another auto, don't have any more auto seeds, I would go from solo cup to final pot. They are fast if you need a crop right away.

I guess from start to finish an hour to trim. I did a better job than last time because I only had one plant to deal with and it was small. Really got all the leaves cut from the flowers on this trim job.

I would like to selectively cut on this coming harvest. For one it will let me fully mature all the buds that are coming from different strains and positions to lights. Second, it doesn't wear you out trying to get several oz. trimmed in one day!

Now that I have a separate drying room, I can let each plant and bud flower to maturity. 

I have a new plant pest, 3 month old Mimi! Loves my bat guano and sea kelp!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hilarious.
Do you grow those catnip play things for her?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 1, 2013)

She looks like she is stalking your grow room, ready to pounce


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

hbbum said:


> She looks like she is stalking your grow room, ready to pounce


Guard cat, LOL.View attachment 2758886


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

She's looking out the window at some birds on the fence. Had to move the plant because the soil was ending up everywhere and dirty kitty paws is not acceptable in the house of Prosperian! 

We only had her a couple days. Picked her up at the shelter for my daughter. We have had dogs over the years, this is our first cat. I wanted a Chihuahua dressed in tie dye named Bob Marley. I got out voted. Damn breed shakes too much for a stoner anyway.




Bakatare666 said:


> I never heard that about autos man.I guess I'm in for it, LOL.I planted this Saturday afternoon, and it popped through Monday night.No pic, but she's about a half inch tall now.


I bet you can yield more than I did with my auto in that solo cup! You have the green thumb my friend. That's a serious soil mix almost all big white chunks, perlite? Guess that helps promote the air contact when the cup is full of roots?


----------



## M1dAmber (Aug 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> UPDATE: Day 79 Chopped the #5 auto flowering G13 Diesel. Vaporized the scissor hash tonight. I'm picking up some lemon flavor and the thc in this sample is good. Be a nice addition.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to prosperian again.

*That is a nice looking auto harvest! Grats!*
*


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

DAILY PIC: BLUE OG, SOUR KUSH, WHITE LAVENDER, MYSTERY SEED 81 DAYS, 10 DAYS FLIP 12/12

Plants started flowering a week ago. Nice growth on this morning's pic. 







8 DAYS AGO... automatic Diesel, lower right was harvested this week.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

Did they start showing after 3 days 12/12? or am I misreading.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, got the flowers early at the flip. I think they were ready for it.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

oh, that's cool! my last ones took a week but they weren't as mature as these ones now.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, the longer they veg, the faster the flip. Also, giving the plants a week to bounce back from last minute trimming and transplanting before the flip, helps too. 

That has been my experience LGC.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I bet you can yield more than I did with my auto in that solo cup! You have the green thumb my friend. That's a serious soil mix almost all big white chunks, perlite? Guess that helps promote the air contact when the cup is full of roots?


I seriously doubt that bro.
Your skills have improved so much since you started here!
Ya, I mixed this one about 50/50 perlite, where I usually only do about 30-40 % perlite.
It's comical when I water it, wet I'm at 36+g, and when I weigh right before I water, I'm at 22.1g.
I wonder how long it's going to take to fill that little cup/ pot, LOL
It sprouted late Monday night, and she is already 1/2" wide, and 1" tall.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Like the big chunky perlite. It's harder to find but better IMO.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 2, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Like the big chunky perlite. It's harder to find but better IMO.


It's MG perlite.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Big chunky perlite is better in hydro. In soil mixes it robs the plants of space that could have nutrients, and better feed, and nourish your ladies. It's all about finding the right aeration level for your soil really. I was watching the weed nerd last weekend I think, and Tcurtis was talking to someone about commercial Super Soil, and how the perlite that's in it is smaller, but the mix still drains well, and that leaves more space for actual nutritional soil for the plant. I know to each their own, but i've always tried to find a medium size when I can, and find lome series perlite to be a good buy. It's not just a big bag of cancerous dust, and their seems to be mostly medium grade size inside, really like it. i've noticed though if you buy perlite that has a really small grain to it, you seem to end up with a ton of it at the top of your soil at the end of your grow. It's all a balancing act in the end I think. Your auto really did come out quite nice Pros, you're a really good grower already in your own right brother. The SCRog is looking great to man, real nice job with the shelf adaption. If I ever set a house up guerilla style for a larger grow, I'm requesting your services on the design man! You have quite the eye for that stuff. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Your auto really did come out quite nice Pros, you're a really good grower already in your own right brother. The SCRog is looking great to man, real nice job with the shelf adaption. If I ever set a house up guerilla style for a larger grow, I'm requesting your services on the design man! You have quite the eye for that stuff. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


Appreciate it Myco. I had a 30 year head start on my gardening experience. The indoor growing environment is what threw me, not so much the plant. But thanks for the compliment, means a lot coming from growers like you and the rest the members. 

You like me, can appreciate the work that goes into producing the buds. I re-watched the videos from Cervantes yesterday. When I first considered growing, about a year ago, I watched all his videos. Watching them now, the content isn't scary or as amazing. What I mean is, I'm familiar now with the techniques, language, and procedures. 

This is what I try to explain to the other newbs. You can't learn this by just posting questions on the board. You have to try it, learn from it, and adjust if necessary. That's how you get better. No short cuts. Have a great day and please say hello to the Mrs. from me!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 3, 2013)

Some update photos...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice job, as usual.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm subbed wondering how the blue og is gonna do. clean Indoor setup by the way. Was lurking and seen Yer set up.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Big chunky perlite is better in hydro. In soil mixes it robs the plants of space that could have nutrients, and better feed, and nourish your ladies. It's all about finding the right aeration level for your soil really. I was watching the weed nerd last weekend I think, and Tcurtis was talking to someone about commercial Super Soil, and how the perlite that's in it is smaller, but the mix still drains well, and that leaves more space for actual nutritional soil for the plant. I know to each their own, but i've always tried to find a medium size when I can, and find lome series perlite to be a good buy. It's not just a big bag of cancerous dust, and their seems to be mostly medium grade size inside, really like it. i've noticed though if you buy perlite that has a really small grain to it, you seem to end up with a ton of it at the top of your soil at the end of your grow. It's all a balancing act in the end I think. Your auto really did come out quite nice Pros, you're a really good grower already in your own right brother. The SCRog is looking great to man, real nice job with the shelf adaption. If I ever set a house up guerilla style for a larger grow, I'm requesting your services on the design man! You have quite the eye for that stuff. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


I never thought of that aspect of it, but I did notice that the label on the MG bag says it has nutes like the soil, so......
Maybe that makes up for it? LOL.
Forgive my alcohol induced logic.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 4, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I'm subbed wondering how the blue og is gonna do. clean Indoor setup by the way. Was lurking and seen Yer set up.


CM, Welcome to the thread. The BOG should produce a good harvest. She has plenty of thick stems and branches and was one of the best vegging plants of the group.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

I like how your led rig throws lines in the pics bro, powerful lights for sure. My camera phone will get those from my T5H.O., but not my 600W hps though, kind of weird. your ladies look extraordinary with the little bud sets going on, and all. It'll be fun to watch them just explode in a week or two, and start swelling up for you. I like how my Blue O.G. is looking, really frosty. It does seem to have a messy looking top flower though, neat to look at. The stalk on the one girl in the pic with the lighter is really impressive, maybe it's the fabric pots helping out. Looking good bro, take er easy. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 4, 2013)

Have a couple photos to share at 12 days into flip. Flowers are really popping up.


















mycomaster said:


> I like how your led rig throws lines in the pics bro, powerful lights for sure. My camera phone will get those from my T5H.O., but not my 600W hps though, kind of weird. your ladies look extraordinary with the little bud sets going on, and all. It'll be fun to watch them just explode in a week or two, and start swelling up for you. I like how my Blue O.G. is looking, really frosty. It does seem to have a messy looking top flower though, neat to look at. The stalk on the one girl in the pic with the lighter is really impressive, maybe it's the fabric pots helping out. Looking good bro, take er easy. Peace out.


I'm looking forward to your smoke report on the Blue OG.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 4, 2013)

That stretch is crazy, that may be a slight design flaw for you with such a mix of plants under that screen, the rear left corner is was ahead of the bottom right.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 4, 2013)

hbbum said:


> That stretch is crazy, that may be a slight design flaw for you with such a mix of plants under that screen, the rear left corner is was ahead of the bottom right.


Didn't weave any branches into that lower right section of screen where the harvested auto flower was located.

Trying to move some branches over to take advantage of free space. Probably grow in soon.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 4, 2013)

Ahh.. That makes sense. Nice stretch, its a good thing your auto is done to give you a little breathing room  They seem to be loving that LED.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 5, 2013)

84 DAYS



















Can make out the red cast from the LEDs on some of the leaves down below.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

Thats looking awesome Prosp, your canopy looks great!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks hb. Had to get under the screen and move the plant buckets around a little to flatten things out again. some shoots that were 4-5" above the rest, just pulled them down even with the rest. Screen is kind of nice to have for last minute tweaking. Watered today, about 3 gallons. 

Still no added food. That just amazes me when I think about how many bottle feedings I had by this time last grow.

No more of this...






Just this...


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

you mix it yourself, or fresh out of the bag


----------



## prosperian (Aug 5, 2013)

Right out of the bag and into this for 30 days with water. 







Read on your thread that you are looking planning your next grow and leaning towards indica. Is that for height or some other reason? Have you decided what you will go with next?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 5, 2013)

What is in the bottom of that tub?

Not sure yet. Just don't have any Indica ATM so would like to get some curing 

I did get a bunch of seeds, but in looking none seem to have a strong Indica high based on the reviews.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 5, 2013)

It's fun to play, never run out of strains to try. I threw a clay plant saucer in there to add a gap between the two containers to collect run off. Oh, I added more perlite to the bagged soil but that's it. 

Gone through four 1.5 cu ft. bags with about half the blue container above still in reserves for top dressing. I transplanted four times on this grow. Six plants.


----------



## GreenDyl (Aug 5, 2013)

Yo, you are losing out on a lot of nutrient availability by not using a liquid nutrient, It's worth the 20 bucks to add it in honestly. I wouldn't use that though I'd use gh flora nova grow. Super worth it like you will get the best tasting buds I swear and it will add on your yeild. It's pretty much all organic and the nutrients are all chelated which makes them instantly available where as in your soil you are waiting for those nutrients to be broken down by the microbes.


----------



## polo the don (Aug 6, 2013)

Good morning Prosp. I was wondering,do those floros seem to help and do they add much more heat? Also,please let me know about that auto diesel yield and smoke cause I cracked that same freebie a couple weeks ago.
Polo.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey folks, welcome to my new home in the Grow Journal section. 

Sunni kicked my thread out of the Newb section. Knew that would happen one day. 

I showed up and all my stuff was packed and sitting at the door, adios.  Still my girl, Sunni!




GreenDyl said:


> Yo, you are losing out on a lot of nutrient availability by not using a liquid nutrient, It's worth the 20 bucks to add it in honestly. I wouldn't use that though I'd use gh flora nova grow. Super worth it like you will get the best tasting buds I swear and it will add on your yeild. It's pretty much all organic and the nutrients are all chelated which makes them instantly available where as in your soil you are waiting for those nutrients to be broken down by the microbes.


There is such a thing as too hot of soil and it stresses the plants, burns tips, and causes growing issues. It's a balancing act. Providing what the plant's needs and not going over the top. My plants are on the edge of being too green and I'm always watching that line. Thanks for the suggestions and interest brother.





polo the don said:


> Good morning Prosp. I was wondering,do those floros seem to help and do they add much more heat? Also,please let me know about that auto diesel yield and smoke cause I cracked that same freebie a couple weeks ago.
> Polo.


Hey polo, did you get that freebie Diesel from Attitude promo? This entire grow was freebies from Attitude, gotta love that. 

Yes, I think the fluors under the screen help out a lot. Every leaf is like an engine. The plant diverts the power to where it needs it most. If I'm after big tasty buds, I want all the engine horsepower I can get which means leaving as many leaves on the plant as possible and providing adequate light. 

Small cost, $10 per 24" fixture and because it's thinner down below I am getting good penetration from them. Yes they create a small amount of heat and will burn a leaf left on the bulb for 24 hours, but the fixtures only add about 1/2 a degree over your ambient temps. I think the long tubes do a better job of dissipating the heat over the compact fluoros.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

You rule Pros. Why did it get moved? Did you request it?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

Pros.....are you cooking the Roots soil? Things are lush bro.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

They booted a bunch of us, mine got moved as well from general to the grow journals section.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You rule Pros. Why did it get moved? Did you request it?


The mods are doing some house cleaning. Sunni asked and told me she wanted to move me. That's cool, she didn't have to send me a PM. 





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Pros.....are you cooking the Roots soil? Things are lush bro.


Yeah, I guess you could call it a cook. I just use water to get things going thirty days in advance of using. I'm a big believer in making small changes and looking at the results. I thought, hmmm, super soil, sounds cool and started hanging around the guys in Organics last year. 

But, I think some of the organic dudes are way over the top on recipes and frankly, I don't think it makes that much of a difference. If anything, the soil is too hot and causes other issues. That's why they recommend only adding to bottom 1/4 of bucket, scorches the roots. 

The bagged Roots Organics has everything in there already and until I see a deficiency, I'm going to stay conservative on adding extra products into my soil. Think about it, how easy it is to grab a couple bag of pre-mixed organic soil and just add water. 

That appeals to me.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

With results like yours who can argue? I am running the Revs soil mix. Man a lot sure goes into it. I like the cooking the Roots or similar soil idea. Thanks for the idea Pros. I am sold on your way.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

Thats great Prosp. 

I am due to go grab some soil, though I think I am going to buy some organic soil from a company called Agromin. They work with our local dump collecting organic materials and create a compost and soil using those materials. I like the idea, but I wish I could find out more details on the fertilizer they use, just says "Organic Crumble"


----------



## prosperian (Aug 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> With results like yours who can argue? I am running the Revs soil mix. Man a lot sure goes into it. I like the cooking the Roots or similar soil idea. Thanks for the idea Pros. I am sold on your way.


I just have to wait and see. Flowering is when you really see if the nutes hold up. I'm planning on top dressing and I have some Jack's Citrus FeED 20-10-20 on stand-by. 

I think having multiple transplants and replacing the soil with new is keeping things green. Now that I'm in flowering and cannot transplant, I pray the 5 gal buckets have enough nutes to make it the ten weeks. 

Haven't seen a pic or report of your grow in a while. How are things going Gandalf?


----------



## prosperian (Aug 6, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Thats great Prosp.
> 
> I am due to go grab some soil, though I think I am going to buy some organic soil from a company called Agromin. They work with our local dump collecting organic materials and create a compost and soil using those materials. I like the idea, but I wish I could find out more details on the fertilizer they use, just says "Organic Crumble"


Yeah, I would want a list of ingredients too bro. I've been to plenty of dumps, and the word toxic comes to my mind before organic, ya know? I do agree with buying local when it's available. Soils are complex and I like to know exactly what in mine. Here is my list of ingredients in a bag of Roots Organics...

_We begin with the highest quality coco fiber/Coir which is repeatedly washed for low EC, and composted. This soil is amended with organic ingredients including bat guano, earth worm castings, fish bone meal, feather meal, green sand, mycorrihzae, glacial rock dust, soybean meal, and humic acid.
_


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I just have to wait and see. Flowering is when you really see if the nutes hold up. I'm planning on top dressing and I have some Jack's Citrus FeED 20-10-20 on stand-by.
> 
> I think having multiple transplants and replacing the soil with new is keeping things green. Now that I'm in flowering and cannot transplant, I pray the 5 gal buckets have enough nutes to make it the ten weeks.
> 
> Haven't seen a pic or report of your grow in a while. How are things going Gandalf?



Things are going good. I am battling back from ph problems with FF Light Warrior. I treated it like it had some sort of dolomite or similar and was watering it with my RO water which had a lower ph. I am now adjusting the RO water to 6.4-6.5 with Earth Juice up/down crystals. I am going to transplant them into my TLO Mellow mix today or tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is a the Blue OG






White Lavender






29" from soil surface to tip and 12" from screen to tip. Still stretching but the node spacing is looking good.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 9, 2013)

2 WEEK FLOWER - UPDATE

Watered today. 3/4 gal per plant with molasses.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Ladies lookin Good Pros. You have to be happy to see those flowers developing nice like that. Everybody looks real happy bro. Peace and Love.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 11, 2013)

Lookin great my dude...I'm watching that blue og fo sho


----------



## prosperian (Aug 11, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Ladies lookin Good Pros. You have to be happy to see those flowers developing nice like that. Everybody looks real happy bro. Peace and Love.


Thanks for stopping by myco. Hope your weekend has been great. I ended up buying some of those nogoo containers. Worked great for my kief. 





Chronic Masterbator said:


> Lookin great my dude...I'm watching that blue og fo sho


I have a lot of eyeballs on the BlueOG. Wish I had more plants of this strain. I will keep you posted Cm.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't believe how much they have grown since you got the new light!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I can't believe how much they have grown since you got the new light!


I'd say the Area-51 LED is living up to expectation in the veg, stretch, and early flower stage. Thx.

Here an update at *17 days flower*. Left back corner clockwise...Blue OG, White Lavender, Sour Kush, Bag Seed.


----------



## Scotch089 (Aug 12, 2013)

looking good brother P, have you determined what you think the yellowed tops are from?

You may dock your lights back another 6-8", that is a split image of what I had just saw with my '12 51's @ 12" and the difference of a few inches is night and day

We're providing some serious levels of PAR light, especially in Cab/closet/stealth grows- that PAR gets very concentrated, 

Rosenthal stated that Water, Nutrients, Light, Temp/RH, and CO2 are the five limiting factors that we need to worry about. So even in a perfect system- right temps, nutes are good, but limited CO2- we may not be able to take advantage of all those extra photons flying around- without CO2. When the kids cant take all the light we're giving em... we get chlorosis. Look at it like your wpsf and HIDs when you're considering CO2- you are at the brink of that decision. Know'm'sayin? 

I ended having to keep my 195w 51 at 14" (min) in veg at all times before the yellowing, and my 390w of 51's at 20" in early flower- but able to be brought down to 16" once they finish the transition and start bulking up

Just some food for thought, happy growing bruv!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 12, 2013)

Scotch089 said:


> looking good brother P, have you determined what you think the yellowed tops are from?


Think what you are seeing is the wacky color from my phone camera. I'm lazy and dislike pulling out my big Nikon and dealing with all the converting for posting pics. 

Colors look good to me, deep green, white pistils. 














Camera phone again...greens are different, a little off in color. 
But nice big fan leaf and at the very bottom of plant!


----------



## hbbum (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks amazing Pros, your going to need this come harvest time to get them outta that screen


----------



## prosperian (Aug 12, 2013)

Ummm, she can help anytime. Oh, you mean the trimmer?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Ummm, she can help anytime. Oh, you mean the trimmer?


That's her name, isn't it?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks amazing Pros. Green and lush. Pure health.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 12, 2013)

I may have decided to change sides on the debate on trimming:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trim


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

Some flower pics for your enjoyment...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Health is all I think about when I see those pictures. I gave your soil cooking method to a buddy whose FFOF was hot for his strains. I'll let you know how it goes. Your grow is so tight. I love it. Break out the Nikon. Myco is killing us.


----------



## JJ43 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been planning on running two of the sgs-160 units in a 32x32.
It would be great if I could pull it off with one.
Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

JJ43 said:


> I have been planning on running two of the sgs-160 units in a 32x32. It would be great if I could pull it off with one. Looking forward to watching your progress.


Tag along. I will try not to embarrass myself too much. 

Two might be overkill. Perfect footprint is 24X36 for the SGS-160, but with some extra side lighting you could stretch that a bit or leave some open space in your cab along the edges for air movement. Good luck and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks amazing:


----------



## prosperian (Aug 14, 2013)

*22 DAYS into flip 93 days from start*. Watered today. Consumption: 90 oz. per 5 gal container, 4-5 days between watering.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Those look awesome, wow 4-5 days, now I am really getting interested in the LEDs, at 3 days my leaves begin to droop with the HID, not showing signs of heat stress, but drinking a lot. I also had a little fan down in the bottom blowing upwards(removed now), I think that was also helping dry out the soil to quickly because it was blowing on the fabric pot. I noticed they are having a special on that LED, still damn salty though, maybe before next years summer grow.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, they are running a sale this Summer 10% off and free shipping in the US. Got to save your nickels, but I'm seeing immediate return on lower electricity consumption and overall less headaches from HID related heat.

If anyone has questions about the LED you can ask me or go straight to the source http://area51lighting.com/the160.html. 

Jeff at Area51 answered all my questions before I made the investment, tell him Prosperian sent you. [email protected] 

I just peeked into the grow closet, looking good. Tip to soil surface measured 39" That's 10" taller than my last grow with the 400w (30 days veg and 3 gal pots). The LED is up to the task with good light penetration through a carpet of scrogged leaves all the way down to the big fans at the base. 

Some of the tips are up to 12" away from panel, watching those closely for bleaching and burning. Might add a fan later to make sure the heat from the LED isn't a factor on the bud tips.

23 DAYS FLOWER 






21 DAYS AGO


----------



## Nodgman (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey man love your set up here! very cool, and stealthy!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 17, 2013)

Nodgman said:


> Hey man love your set up here! very cool, and stealthy!


Thanks for dropping by Nodgman. Appreciate the feedback. Are you a grower or thinking about getting into it?


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah man, this dude is like king of the stealth grow. You have a question about hooking it up right without anyone knowing, Pros is kinda the in-house expert or idea man. You're in good hands here bro. Peace out.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 17, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Yeah man, this dude is like king of the stealth grow. You have a question about hooking it up right without anyone knowing, Pros is kinda the in-house expert or idea man. You're in good hands here bro. Peace out.


The truth!


----------



## polo the don (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking good as always. Bring on the frost! That's a nice comparison picture. Saving nickels and dimes for my led (literally) How did you make out after drying that auto diesel?


----------



## prosperian (Aug 18, 2013)

Just having fun growing some herb in my closet. No big deal. Thanks dudes 


Hey Polo, you are right, next couple pics will start getting frosty. I threw the diesel into the cure jar to smooth her out a little bit.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 19, 2013)

Here we go....


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Here we go....


Starting to look beastly. Resisting the urge to lick my monitor.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

Really beautiful Pros! Your ladies are the picture of health, and I think you just made my monitor sticky with that front cola. Well it seems like your led was quite the intelligent investment for sure. Looks like the quality you'll have will be second to none. Really is looking amazing bro. It won't let me rep you, but I haven't seen pics in a while like yours, so it's definitely deserving. Have a great day man. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 19, 2013)

I was just telling myco the weekend brought the frost fairies. Amazing how fast it happens. 






#6 (bag seed) is showing some lighter green leaves on new growth. She might be a hungrier strain so I 1/4 dosed her with Jacks to bump the N. Light colored growth could also be the strain, don't know for sure with it being a bag seed. The rest are deep green and looking happy.







Thanks for following along. Just trying to make it to harvest.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 22, 2013)

Update: 31 DAYS into 12/12 flip. Nothing added but water and light. Temps are maintain 75 degrees with lights on. Flowers are filling in along stems.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to look into these leds for future use, cus its so hot here for much of the year. The girls are looking fantastic.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks man. The days are flying by. I went into the grow this morning and saw some droop. Checked the container for weight, dry. Looked at my grow calendar, five days since last watering, right on the money. Felt like I just watered them a couple days ago. 

LED is working well. It's one piece of equipment that doesn't require anything after firing up, well, other than height adjustments. How is your grow going? Mainlining still working well?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah bro its going much better and less stressful than my first grow and I think i'll yield more with the two than I did with my first four. but idk, it doesn't really matter as long as I keep improving im happy


----------



## polo the don (Aug 22, 2013)

It's amazing how they got so frosty so fast. Must be the led. Everything looks so good and healthy. Keep it up. 
Polo


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Great looking buds Pros. I like the water and light thing you have going. I tell everyone to cook their soil now no matter what it is. It's the *"**Tip of the year"*. I generally let my containers go 4 days between watering too. 

General question for all tuning in......how much air hits your plants and at what force? I was observing that the leaves that are exposed to higher light intensity and higher air circulation are the ones that are showing my Ca deficiency in a more pronounced fashion. Perhaps this is due to a higher rate of photosynthesis within those particular leaves?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

I am @33 days Pros, feeding more than yours though. I went minimal on feeding this time over last, but not quite down to only water and light  

My fan is so close, touching some of my plant, that I cannot run it that fast. I have not noticed yellowing closer to the fan unless I occasionally get a leaf that get damaged by the fan.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn I keep missing all the good journals till right near the end. Need to be more vigilant lol... Good stuff here Pros. Really looking as healthy and sugary as I could ever dream of my plants looking. Some really kickass bud coming your way bro!!! Bet the smoke reports are going to be fantastic.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah bro its going much better and less stressful than my first grow and I think i'll yield more with the two than I did with my first four. but idk, it doesn't really matter as long as I keep improving im happy


That's good to hear. I think that's the real sign of your personal improvement when you can take fewer plants and produce more bud. I will be following your lead next time with two plants, a LSD and either another Blue OG or Chem 4OG. I will be mainlining them in a cooked organic soil. I want to produce quality harvest with fewer plants. Maybe just one plant?





polo the don said:


> It's amazing how they got so frosty so fast. Must be the led. Everything looks so good and healthy. Keep it up.
> Polo


Thanks polo. Don't know if it's a LED thing or just happy plants that's creating the frosty goodness. As long as I can keep replicating this in the closet, I will be a happy camper.





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Great looking buds Pros. I like the water and light thing you have going. I tell everyone to cook their soil now no matter what it is. It's the *"**Tip of the year"*. I generally let my containers go 4 days between watering too.
> 
> General question for all tuning in......how much air hits your plants and at what force? I was observing that the leaves that are exposed to higher light intensity and higher air circulation are the ones that are showing my Ca deficiency in a more pronounced fashion. Perhaps this is due to a higher rate of photosynthesis within those particular leaves?


I recall first reading about cooking soil in the Organics section. Wasn't ready to graduate to making my own recipe. Roots Organics potting soil was the next best thing in my opinion and I'm glad I went that route. I just added the thirty-day cook process to my method and haven't looked back since. I don't miss the stink from pouring organic bottled nutes into my soil, man that stuff is nasty. Cringe just thinking about it.

I have air flow coming from a passive intake vent system from my office. Since going to LED I pulled all the fans from the closet. I have a 4" 160 cfm in-line fan running at 30% power 24/7 hooked to a Phresh carbon scrubber and venting to the attic. Keeps a negative pressure in the room for odor. I see just a little bit of leaf movement here an there from the air flow but it's very minor. The LED has two fans pulling air the opposite direction from the plant canopy.

You might be on to something there regarding the Ca issue. Those HID lights are really intense and can cook a deficient leaf in no time. Obviously, so will wind burn. I think high-end LED panels have the punch of a HID system, but are delicate and precise. 

Here is a pic of what's going on in there except there is no longer a floor fan.










hbbum said:


> I am @33 days Pros, feeding more than yours though. I went minimal on feeding this time over last, but not quite down to only water and light
> 
> My fan is so close, touching some of my plant, that I cannot run it that fast. I have not noticed yellowing closer to the fan unless I occasionally get a leaf that get damaged by the fan.


33, just a few days ahead of me. Can't wait to hear about the smoke report on that Strawberry Dream. Here is my take on leaf damage, so what, the plant will grow another one. I have several scorched leaves on the fluros down below and I leave them as they are. If the plant doesn't want the leaf it will yellow and drop it. Instead what I am seeing is dark green leaves with scorch marks, lol. I just try to stay out of the plant's way. They have been doing very well without gardeners for a very long time.





Mad Hamish said:


> Damn I keep missing all the good journals till right near the end. Need to be more vigilant lol... Good stuff here Pros. Really looking as healthy and sugary as I could ever dream of my plants looking. Some really kickass bud coming your way bro!!! Bet the smoke reports are going to be fantastic.


Thanks Hamish. Your opinion means a lot bro. You have seen your share of pot plants! Here is a tip that worked for me on keeping track of all my peeps. I sub to the thread that I want to follow. Then I set a favorite on my Internet browser to load the "My Rollitup" page first. (https://www.rollitup.org/usercp.php) First thing I see when I load up RUI is the list of sub threads. Cool thing is, the list will only show me new posts. That way I know when someone has added to a thread I sub too. Makes my life easier. Later bro.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

I never stress a couple damaged fan leaves, as long as the rest of the plant looks happy. I am switching from FFOF to RO this go around, but I don't think I will be cooking it, just no good place to do it.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 22, 2013)

Hope the RO performs well for you. Yeah it was hard for me to find a spot, but the cook bin ended up in my garage.

You probably caught this earlier, but just in case. Doesn't need to be big because you cook as you grow. I added more holes to this and slipped one inside the other for drainage.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 24, 2013)

Update: 32 Days from 12/12 flip. Plants are doing very well. Lots of frost on the leaves. No feed issues, drinking water every 5 days.


----------



## Slipon (Aug 24, 2013)

look great, sorry cant Rep you 

cant wait to see em in 4 weeks time


----------



## polo the don (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn...I didn't know it snows in Texas this time of year!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy balls bro. Just beautiful. I really love the green. I am cooking my Rev soil right now wondering what the hell am I doing? This is a great example of how to grow in organic soil. Much respect.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy balls bro. Just beautiful. I really love the green. I am cooking my Rev soil right now wondering what the hell am I doing? This is a great example of how to grow in organic soil. Much respect.


I'm sure all the effort in a custom soil recipe is worth the effort. In the long run, super soils are the way to go, but for me, convenience wins out with pre-mixed bagged soils in smaller more manageable quantities. 

And at $19 bag (one bag per plant), I can afford the convenience for limited amount of plants I grow. Probably too expensive for larger grows and that's why the super soil made by the growers is so popular.

I appreciate the feedback Gandalf. You have incredible grows and I enjoy following your thread. Keep at it bud, just like everything else, you will find what works best for you!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

I am blown away by that insane frost... Looks like the Milky Way fell out of the sky and wrapped itself around your plants. SPECTACULAR.


----------



## Slipon (Aug 26, 2013)

yea, wont be hard for Prospian to check his trics once he get to that


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey P. How's it growing bro ?: haha.. Plants look great big dog. Was just stopping in to checks on you, and you lovely girls..  
I just popped out 2 updates this morning myself. Stop in and give them a gander if you have some extra time. Thanks bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

What's up Pros?


----------



## prosperian (Aug 28, 2013)

*Update: 5 weeks into flowering.* Things are going pretty well. I will let the pics tell the story. Thanks for checking in everybody.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow. Perfection.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Gand, I have no complaints. It gets fun about this time as we begin to see the results of our labor. 

I've been following your conversations with Myco on the other threads. *Big thumbs up *to you for everything you are doing to help a fellow grower in his time of need. 

You make RIU a better place bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks Gand, I have no complaints. It gets fun about this time as we begin to see the results of our labor.
> 
> I've been following your conversations with Myco on the other threads. *Big thumbs up *to you for everything you are doing to help a fellow grower in his time of need.
> 
> You make RIU a better place bro.



Thanks Pros. You are right on about this being a cool time for you. I bet these will taste so nice when the time comes from how they were grown.


----------



## polo the don (Aug 29, 2013)

Man Prosp, those look better than the breeders photos at the seedbanks.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 29, 2013)

polo the don said:


> Man Prosp, those look better than the breeders photos at the seedbanks.


Thanks polo. It looks like I spilled baby powder on them or powdered sugar. Really, it's just good lighting and camera. I can't take the credit for what a plant can achieve in nature, but I will enjoy the smoke, that you can count on!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 30, 2013)

Update: 35 Days Flowering. Watering one gal. per plant 4-5 days. Temps 75 degrees and soil PH 6.7. 

Here is a little attention to what's happening down below at 35 days flower...







Bag Seed






Blue OG






Sour Kush






Up top White Lavender


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *Update: 5 weeks into flowering.* Things are going pretty well. I will let the pics tell the story. Thanks for checking in everybody.


Damn frosty mcfrosterton....hey prosp how much was that light?....and do u think its as good as or better than Advanced Led lights...im shoppin for a new source


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

Pros....that is some beautiful work. You should be grinning right now. Why did you have to post up the cooking thing after I mixed all my crap up?


----------



## prosperian (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Damn frosty mcfrosterton....hey prosp how much was that light?....and do u think its as good as or better than Advanced Led lights...im shoppin for a new source


Hey Vega, thanks for stopping by and the feedback. I checked out Advanced 180w $539, but haven't really followed any growers with that fixture. They appear to be good units and have the right stuff inside. 

Before I bought, I followed A51 growers to make sure they would perform. From my research and personal use, they are producing fantastic results. 

I bought mine on sale (10% off, $535 free ship) direct from Jeff at area51. I like that when they release the new models I can upgrade the guts on my fixture for minimal costs. The A51 warranty is great and influenced my purchase as well. Plus, the guys respond to my questions right away; I like that too.

a51 web: http://area51lighting.com/the160.html




GandalfdaGreen said:


> Pros....that is some beautiful work. You should be grinning right now. Why did you have to post up the cooking thing after I mixed all my crap up?


Come on now, you know that if I grew as many plants as you, I couldn't afford to use the bagged Roots O. In the long run, making your own soil is more cost effective and yeah, letting it cook is pretty important too. 

The bag seed plant is starting to fade. I think that strain is hungrier than the rest. I'm going to dose some Jack's Citrus FeED to that plant today and maybe top dress next week if needed. 

The rest of them are happy and seem to be well fed  

Thanks for the compliments Gandalf, means a lot coming from you and the rest the guys & gals. Especially the growers that know what it takes to keep these beast happy! Not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hey Vega, thanks for stopping by and the feedback. I checked out Advanced 180w $539, but haven't really followed any growers with that fixture. They appear to be good units and have the right stuff inside.
> 
> Before I bought, I followed A51 growers to make sure they would perform. From my research and personal use, they are producing fantastic results.
> 
> ...


Thanks man ima look into one....if u wanna see the advanced perforn chk you tube "bombycron42"...He uses advanced diamond series cree...the 350 I think....its worth lookin at he does awesome w his...how big of a space does urs successfully cover and how many lumens at max power?


----------



## prosperian (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thanks man ima look into one....if u wanna see the advanced perforn chk you tube "bombycron42"...He uses advanced diamond series cree...the 350 I think....its worth lookin at he does awesome w his...how big of a space does urs successfully cover and how many lumens at max power?


Vega, the diamond series is about double the power that I'm running and at $795 for the 300w, it was out of my budget and overkill. My usable grow area is 3' X 2' and perfectly matched for the SGS-160. I can really tell the outer edges are getting adequate light.

I measure LEDs by umols. PPF: 1156 Umol'/s @ 12", 762 Umol'/s @ 18", 527 Umol'/s @ 24", 326 Umol'/s @ 36"

As far as lumens, I learned from guys with way more knowledge that lumens can be misleading. If you can get through it, this was a great read and helped me better understand light. You have to get into the thread and the discussion shifts to important info on LED lighting and comparisons to HID.

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/712384-curved-shaped-led-light.html

Here is a couple of relevant posts on the subject.



tags420 said:


> umols/region and we have deal





chazbolin said:


> Now were getting somewhere. The conversion to uMols/region would be a linear equation per region when utilizing the Plank equation to go from the energy level of the photon assuming an even distribution around the center of that region. It would represent a PPF/Region value.
> 
> So this is would accomplish the same thing as my watts/region valuation goes. Not a problem publishing on the face of it. Where it does concern me publishing in this format is that it requires a bit more mathematical gymnastics whereby the mfg(s) could 'confuse' the published data and (the more likely scenario) most people still don't know what the hell a uMole or PPF is to begin with. Watts is something most people can relate to and most growers know that there is at least a need to know the lamps vegetative and flowering characteristics.
> 
> I'm thinking baby steps until a sensitivity curve standard is established then PPF/Region would be a good time to publish lamp data based on an overlay of that accepted standard.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Vega, the diamond series is about double the power that I'm running and at $795 for the 300w, it was out of my budget and overkill. My usable grow area is 3' X 2' and perfectly matched for the SGS-160. I can really tell the outer edges are getting adequate light.
> 
> I measure LEDs by umols. PPF: 1156 Umol'/s @ 12", 762 Umol'/s @ 18", 527 Umol'/s @ 24", 326 Umol'/s @ 36"
> 
> ...


im savin for the diamond series....i have a new closet thats abt 4 by 4 so ill need it....thanks man


----------



## prosperian (Aug 30, 2013)

Are you going to give all your cfls up? Because that's like 100 cfl bulbs that I know you have stashed somewhere, right? 



They're always good for supplemental lighting. I added four, 24" fluros at the bottom of my grow to keep the plants happy.

I think you will master the LEDs and make them work for you. Heat will no longer be an issue, that's for sure.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 30, 2013)

If you can cool 100 CFLs....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Are you going to give all your cfls up? Because that's like 100 cfl bulbs that I know you have stashed somewhere, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha....ive got at least 50 for real...ha...ill still use em for somthin...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

N thats what I was wantin to hear abt the heat....thats awesome news


----------



## prosperian (Aug 31, 2013)

Haven't posted a shot like this in awhile; good for perspective. About 20" above screen and the same below to the soil. 4ft from floor to tip.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Damn that thing is a beast of a light. That is some technology. I am going to look to you for help in getting one or two for next summer. I just want to come over and mess up the area a little.  You give men a bad name.  I love the side mounted tubes. Boing.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 31, 2013)

I know pros ur stuff is so clean, the plants r looking good i just popped a blue og to


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

My Blue OG will be giving me some weight. I love mine. I swear she smells like blueberry muffins like Myco described.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Damn that thing is a beast of a light. That is some technology. I am going to look to you for help in getting one or two for next summer. I just want to come over and mess up the area a little.  You give men a bad name.  I love the side mounted tubes. Boing.


Appreciate the post. I was thinking about it this morning. Having a vertical fluro in the middle of the pots under the screen would have helped too. At some point it is overkill and you have to face the limitations of a given space, well at least I do.

You know I'm always here for you. I will shoot you my email just in case I fall off RIU because my closet is empty. I remember last time I went a couple months without a grow, started getting the shakes with all the idle time and couldn't log in to RIU because it made me want to drop some beans. Shits addictive. Truth is, I will be lucky to get through the next 12 months without growing something.

Wife and I been talking about what's next. 

I've done quite a bit already... fine wine, gourmet cooking, restored a '62 vette, pimped out 400 sq. ft. wood shop, traveled around the world couple times by plain, train, and cruise ship, coffee - buy from farmers and roast my own beans, collected first edition books and flipped houses, built a 500 sq. ft. deck off the house, couple boats and flown private planes, started a few businesses, had a couple kids (3), played at all the trendy bars, personal trainer beat me into shape, shit man at 45 I'm running out of ideas. 

Already did the mid life crisis thing, what the hell is left?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow thats alot of stuff but ur still a spring chicken age is just a number, trust me u will find something that intrests u, i always have to find things to do or ill drive the whole house crazy, thats why i like growing weed, keeps me busy


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

I sure hope we have a lot left. I am just a little younger than you.  You are one lucky guy to have done all that. I am sad you won't be around. What the hell is going on here? It will be really weird without you and Myco around much. I protest this bullshit.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 31, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Shave your head and start a punk band. Name it something gross. Dr. Abortion and the Coat-Hangers or something. I'll play drums.


Yeah, closest I get is Rock Band on my x-box. Band is called Han Solo. My guitarist likes to play stoned and naked. It's problematic.





GandalfdaGreen said:


> I sure hope we have a lot left. I am just a little younger than you.  You are one lucky guy to have done all that. I am sad you won't be around. What the hell is going on here? It will be really weird without you and Myco around much. I protest this bullshit.


It's how it is around here. I've got a pretty big friend list that I just went through and only about 1/3 are still online. Nature of the beast, not because you're going to get busted, but maybe the paranoia of sharing all this online becomes overwhelming for some? 





bigworm6969 said:


> Wow thats alot of stuff but ur still a spring chicken age is just a number, trust me u will find something that intrests u, i always have to find things to do or ill drive the whole house crazy, thats why i like growing weed, keeps me busy


Sound just like me. I absolutely, positively, have to stay busy.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 31, 2013)

I hear u about the whole parinode thing i just got like that and i said fuck it, it is what it is, i like growing weed to much then to give it up, but in the last year i want from remote heleicopters to blowing glass to dirtbikeing and will always be growing weed


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 31, 2013)

It's hard to find the next big thing after all that bro. I do understand with keeping busy though, and always wanting to be moving forward in some way. There are lots of different things that drive men to do the things they do. I just try to channel it at positively as I can, and do some good with it when possible. I'll grow my meds till the day i"m incapable of doing so, but there are so many other things that keep me up at night other than all my green mistresses. I received your pm, thanks for that bro. You've already had quite an amazing life, why stop now? Do whatever quites that need to push, and maybe one day it will be sated enough to stay immobile for a while. Until then, enjoy the energy while you have it I.M.O. It seems mine leaves me more, and more every year, and I'm but in my mid 30's bro, LOL. I've seen pics of that beast of a 62 vette you have, and if you need someone to take her on short trips to stretch them sexy @$$ legs she has let me know, I'll be willing to sacrifice my time while you're away if needed for a friend . Seriously though it will be really sad to see you around here less, but again I get the need to move forward so I just wish you the best bro. It will just make the times you do come around that much more special. Peace, Light, and Love to you, and yours.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 31, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Here we go....


You got so many pistils there it reminds me of the fur in an Artichoke heart.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 31, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> I hear u about the whole parinode thing i just got like that and i said fuck it, it is what it is, i like growing weed to much then to give it up, but in the last year i want from remote heleicopters to blowing glass to dirtbikeing and will always be growing weed



Working with glass would be fun. I'd be more into it if I was using glass to smoke, but I started with a vape and probably stay there. Been wanting to design a steam punk vaporizer. That would definitely hold my interest for a couple months, maybe turn it into a business?

Thinking about another car restoration too. Ready for my list of 30+ cars I've owned... 41 chevy, 260-z, 71 Nissan p/u, 64 bug, 79 cobra, 77 trans am, 83 ford p/u, 84 chevy p/u, 64 t-bird, 66 t-bird, 57 ranchero, 84 trans am, 86 firebird, 55 ford p/u, 65 t-bird, 87 Cherokee, 93 gt conv mustang, 91 Volvo, 62 vette, 99 range rover, 00 jeep, 03 expedition, 00 vette, 00 cl benz, 97 bmw 750i, 98 jaguar convt, 99 ml350, 03 hummer h2, Mercedes S-class, caddy cts-v.

I'm sure there are more, just can't recall all of them.





mycomaster said:


> It's hard to find the next big thing after all that bro. I do understand with keeping busy though, and always wanting to be moving forward in some way. There are lots of different things that drive men to do the things they do.
> 
> You've already had quite an amazing life, why stop now? Do whatever quites that need to push, and maybe one day it will be sated enough to stay immobile for a while. Until then, enjoy the energy while you have it I.M.O. It seems mine leaves me more, and more every year, and I'm but in my mid 30's bro, LOL.
> 
> I've seen pics of that beast of a 62 vette you have, and if you need someone to take her on short trips to stretch them sexy @$$ legs she has let me know, I'll be willing to sacrifice my time while you're away if needed for a friend . Seriously though it will be really sad to see you around here less, but again I get the need to move forward so I just wish you the best bro. It will just make the times you do come around that much more special. Peace, Light, and Love to you, and yours.


Yeah the old vette is a handful. No power steering or brakes. 340 hp hi-lift cam 4 speed, everything a man would want in a car. And you smell like gas when your done with the cruise!







Really enjoy growing but I think the RIU members really add to the experience, ya know? We have to be so tight lipped about what we do, it's nice to have you guys to share it. You know me, just being organized and getting my ducks in a row before harvest. Don't want to fall off of RIU like I did last time. Hopefully you will see me around here for many years.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 31, 2013)

wow u like to burn rubber hun, glass blowing is a good hobby it takes alot to learn by urself and alot of money for glass but once u get it down u will be able to do alot of stuff, just not blowing bowls u can make beads necklaces ornaminets anything , i just need to get a kiln so i can cure my stuff, i haven t done it in like 3 months because i work so much and its hot out, watching this guy is how and why i got into ithttp://www.youtube.com/watch_videos?index=1&title=Popular+uploads&more_url=&feature=c4-overview&video_ids=h7QbimWC2Nc,zz8ZoGWgBjI,SRbvKPC2gg8,e8cIgIf1CsA,wVqJ5LMVSeI,2kvcfj5gTt4,DXWNTcRI4Ms,5NSh5yE0tCI,FFFPEHwKUpg,N9055MBMApo,hlIJ4kAmxqg&type=0


----------



## prosperian (Aug 31, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> wow u like to burn rubber hun, glass blowing is a good hobby it takes alot to learn by urself and alot of money for glass but once u get it down u will be able to do alot of stuff, just not blowing bowls u can make beads necklaces ornaminets anything , i just need to get a kiln so i can cure my stuff, i haven t done it in like 3 months because i work so much and its hot out


I met my wife at an art gallery that specialized in selling glass from artist across the country. We still have a lot of pieces in our collection. 

Vid was cool of that squid. That's what I liked about turning wood. Had a 14 ft. lathe and worked with a lot of exotic woods. Making something out of nothing with just your imagination and skills is very fun and rewarding.












Bakatare666 said:


> You got so many pistils there it reminds me of the fur in an Artichoke heart.


Now that's a comparison I don't hear very often. Definitely a lot of hairs and I do like a good artichoke, or is it the butter you dip it in? 

Yum, getting hungry. Read on mycos thread a lot of pistils is a sign of good health. Where you been lately Bak?


----------



## benbud89 (Aug 31, 2013)

hey pros. a really nice thread you got going. whats the watt out-put of each of your cfls? another question, is your carbon rubber homemade? if that be the case, Id like to know how youve arranged for active carbon in your tube. the design Ive seen and bought in for is for a downward going exhaust pipe. However, Id really prefer to pull it out like you do. I love your setup and how youve been expanding and improving. congratulations.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome to the thread benbud. What kind of grow are you setting up?

The cfls are 23w 5K 

And that is a phresh scrubber I bought from Monster Gardens. I've run the filter both ways. As an intake and at the end of the vent hose as an exhaust.

Thanks for the feedback, let me know if I can help.


----------



## benbud89 (Aug 31, 2013)

sweet. thats what I have above my two pots as well. only difference is a piece of clear plastic, suggested by green house seeds' germination guide. Im waiting for my SGS, hoping for it to be here soon. my country is not keen on importation, and its been in costum clearance for ten days now.. anyways, this is the scrubber Ive bought in for: http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/281136-how-cheap-easy-efficient-diy-carbon-scrubber.html . From what I can see on the pictures, it points downwards. Id prefer it to go up, and take advantage of the heated air. I just dont know if the filter will function fully installed differently, and I figured you might have an idea, but your filter seems way too advanced  its just, I need to be completely sure that my grow is by no means noticeable. and I want to be sure before the eventually start flowering, should I be so lucky.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 1, 2013)

Pros doesn't do home made.. he does "hand crafted"


----------



## prosperian (Sep 1, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> this is the scrubber Ive bought in for: http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/281136-how-cheap-easy-efficient-diy-carbon-scrubber.html . From what I can see on the pictures, it points downwards. Id prefer it to go up, and take advantage of the heated air. I just dont know if the filter will function fully installed differently, and I figured you might have an idea.


I will start out by saying, if you have the money, buy the best quality carbon scrubber you can get. Smell is one of the leading causes of stealth grows being discovered, next to loose lips. Here is where I bought mine: http://monstergardens.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=9_10_295

The issues I see with this design: 

1. like you said, it uses gravity to keep the carbon pellets in place. This will limit how and where you can install. If you could install a second mesh screen on top of the pellets you could flip it over. 







You could also mount this exactly the way it and run a flexible 4" duct to the top of your grow cab where all the heat is located. You could run the inline fan in our out of the cab and just splice it into the flexible ducting. If you go this route, make a pre-filter at the intake side of the vent ducting to catch debris.







2. Issue I have with this design is the limited surface air the carbon pellets have to scrub the passing air. Basically, only the air going through the end of the can will be cleaned. This restricts your air flow and efficiency of your ventilation. My phresh container has holes all around the canister giving it a huge amount of surface area and therefore little air restriction. I know guys that have bought my scrubber and then disassembled to replace pellets. It lasts up to three years and I store it in a sealed plastic bag during veg periods and non-use.







Anyway, hope this helps. Let me know if you have further questions.





hbbum said:


> Pros doesn't do home made.. he does "hand crafted"


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Now that's a comparison I don't hear very often. Definitely a lot of hairs and I do like a good artichoke, or is it the butter you dip it in?
> 
> Yum, getting hungry. Read on mycos thread a lot of pistils is a sign of good health. Where you been lately Bak?


I like mine in Mayo, but everybody else I know likes Butter, LOL.
Asparagus, Brussels Sprouts, Spinach, Broccoli, Cauliflower, all in Mayo.
Had to take a break for a bit bro.
I was just getting tired and needed a break.
Thanks for the PM yesterday, did you get my return?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Anyway, hope this helps. Let me know if you have further questions.


IDK if this will help any, but that filter looks a lot like something you could get from Wix if you can get your local Napa parts guy to give up a copy of last year's catalog, you could find what you want by dimension in the back of the catalog.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I like mine in Mayo, but everybody else I know likes Butter, LOL. Asparagus, Brussels Sprouts, Spinach, Broccoli, Cauliflower, all in Mayo.
> Had to take a break for a bit bro. I was just getting tired and needed a break.Thanks for the PM yesterday, did you get my return?


What about french fries? Netherlands, man they love that mayo on fries! 
Kept forgetting to ask for it on the side or without, plop, right on the top! 

Yes, got the PM, thanks. Breaks are good. As long as you come back eventually.

Yeah, I agree. It does look like an automotive air cleaner. 

Here is a video review on the filter for those that are interested on what I'm running...

[video=youtube_share;8QqJB4v77VQ]http://youtu.be/8QqJB4v77VQ[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> What about french fries? Netherlands, man they love that mayo on fries!
> Kept forgetting to ask for it on the side or without, plop, right on the top!
> 
> Yes, got the PM, thanks. Breaks are good. As long as you come back eventually.
> ...


My ex used to put Mustard on fries........


----------



## prosperian (Sep 2, 2013)

*Update: 112 days, 41 days 12/12

*Noticeable increase in flower size over the last couple days. 

Bumped the exhaust fan up to 40% for increase air flow and pulled LED fixture down a couple inches.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 2, 2013)

looking good bro, nice and green  

so about 3 weeks left I guess ? should bulk up a lot next week or two


----------



## prosperian (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, that's my target date, Blue OG is going to be a late finisher or she will take off in the next couple weeks and catch up. 

Not much trich development on her yet compared to the rest but she is throwing a lot of pistils. 



Saw your hempy post on the other thread. Can't wait for the purple bucket to be taken over by the Sweet Tooth. Hope the auto performs for you.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 2, 2013)

yea I hope so, lets see, she just began to look a bit droopy after the repot, but over night she peaked up a bit and once I got home from work she look nice and sweet agin, lets see I have 4 medium plants and a small clone going so have to find space for em all on my next run in 5 weeks time so she will be half finish under the T5HOs before she get a taste of the LEDs but still have 4 more seeds so its more for the fun of it and some early smoke  better begin to follow my own advice even tho I state I do not 

and Im sure your Blue Og will catch up and just finish a bit later maybe (mor space for her ) 

my two plants I have going now is also two different pheno`s so Im sure one will finish a week before the other, already began to bulk, others one still trow out pistils and set tight Nods  suits me fine, some early smoke and some a week later, and split the harvesting/manicuring


----------



## prosperian (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm so happy that I have a separate drying cabinet. I can selectively harvest and dry instead of chopping the entire crop like last time. 

Also makes the trimming easier because I don't have to do it all at once. I trimmed that auto diesel super close because I had the time and wasn't worn out by having to much on my plate.

Nice to see you growing other plants. LSD is your backbone and a great one, but with so many strains out there, it's really fun to explore. 

Plus, you and the rest of the guys get to provide feedback that I can trust.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks great Pros. You figure a little over 60 days?


----------



## prosperian (Sep 2, 2013)

HB, working off flowering days (38 today) I'm thinking three weeks would put me at around 56 days. All new strains for me, so kind of playing it loose. 

You know the game, pull the scope and see what the caps are doing. What's your target date look like on the Strawberry?


----------



## hbbum (Sep 2, 2013)

I think I am going to give her one last feeding and then just water and molasses from here out. I really do not want to harvest early and I know trichs can be deceiving on a heavy sativa but I will keep an eye on them, not going to pull before 8 weeks, which would be on the 14th.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. Can't remember, what's next on your line up. I thought you had something already planted?


----------



## hbbum (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a couple clones of the Strawberry dream that have been just exploding. They will be next. I tried germinating a couple California Dreams by KC Brains but they did not take. I was suspicious when I dropped them in water and they immediately sunk. I have some more, I will try the seeds again after this next round of SD. 

For my next run, I will be playing with less LST, and just a couple tops and try to see how 2x3g does compared to a single 5G.. If they will fit


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 2, 2013)

Bullseye. That first picture should be on your wall. For real. That is as nice as it can be. I am going to start chopping around the 14th too. How old is your Blue OG? 35 days?


----------



## prosperian (Sep 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Bullseye. That first picture should be on your wall. For real. That is as nice as it can be. I am going to start chopping around the 14th too. How old is your Blue OG? 35 days?


Thanks Gandalf. I'm at 38 days on the BOG. Another pic of her.


----------



## trueg115 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good to see it coming along! Looking like a good return this time as well

In any hobby ive ever undertaken, there has always been one guy who seems to get everything perfect, and I dub that to you when it comes to cannabis growing haha


----------



## benbud89 (Sep 5, 2013)

sorry for the late thank you. Still waiting for my sgs, though. my lsd is five days old now. under a 20w 5000 k. looks healthy, but growing slowly. slipon do you have any advice for what I could feed it now during its first vegetative part? Saw youre experienced growing this strain  I wish youre plants were growing faster, Pros. I check daily for updates. I love to see them grow, theyre looking great. still thinking about how to diy a filter, since importing one is practically impossible. its worse than cuba....


----------



## prosperian (Sep 7, 2013)

*Update: 46 days 12/12

*I posted several pictures on Other Side of the Fence yesterday. 

Today's a water day and molasses. There filling in along the branches with more pistils. 

Couple more weeks and I will start prepping for harvest. 

















trueg115 said:


> Good to see it coming along! Looking like a good return this time as well In any hobby ive ever undertaken, there has always been one guy who seems to get everything perfect, and I dub that to you when it comes to cannabis growing haha


Trueg, always great to hear from you man. Thanks for the feedback. Means a lot coming from a fellow grower. You know from experience, it's not easy to grow plants where clothes used to be stored, but I manage. 

Already getting bummed out because in a few weeks I won't have any plants to look after. I was able to buy some really good seeds about a month ago. ( LSD, Chem 4OG, Sour Kosher )Think I'm going to grow two plants next year. Hell, I'm stocked in bud until 2015 so there is no rush. I hope to distract myself by brewing craft beer in my garage for a while. Got to keep busy, ya know.





benbud89 said:


> sorry for the late thank you. Still waiting for my sgs, though. my lsd is five days old now. under a 20w 5000 k. looks healthy, but growing slowly. slipon do you have any advice for what I could feed it now during its first vegetative part? Saw youre experienced growing this strain  I wish youre plants were growing faster,
> 
> Pros. I check daily for updates. I love to see them grow, theyre looking great. still thinking about how to diy a filter, since importing one is practically impossible. its worse than cuba....


I'm sure Slip will give you some pointers...here is his thread if you don't get a reply soon: https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/644468-fist-led-grow.html

Should be able to find some good tips on RIU and YT on DIY filters. No reason you can't build an effective filter and save some money. Keep us posted and thanks for stopping by. Throw some pics up at OTF if you get a chance. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/695732-other-side-fence-where-grass.html Everybody is sharing their update pics on this thread.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow. Those look really frosty Pros. How much longer will you let the lower buds go in the last picture? Great job.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Wow. Those look really frosty Pros. How much longer will you let the lower buds go in the last picture? Great job.


Thanks for stopping by Gandalf. A few buds are showing clear to amber on the scope. Selectively, I can start harvesting in a couple weeks.

White Lavender






Scoped at 47 day flip. Clear with some milky.






Clear, but other buds are showing amber here and there. These need more time to cloud up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not worthy... my gods Prosp... I am totally dumbstruck looking at this. If I was a chick I'd marry you on merit of that picture alone. Holy gods man. That's bordering on total insanity.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'm not worthy... my gods Prosp... I am totally dumbstruck looking at this. If I was a chick I'd marry you on merit of that picture alone. Holy gods man. That's bordering on total insanity.


You crack me up Hamish. Totally vaping those sample cuts, plenty THC to make me a happy camper. Funny thing, the mid level buds are maturing faster than the tops? I can't remember that being the case last time. Have you seen that before?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh hell yes, those are my favourites! Ripening from the bottom up is a true BLESSING in a plant! I've seen that with Big Buddha's Cheese (not my fave to smoke but I LOVE growing it), and most Critical+ crosses and also of course the Critical+ as well as Black Widow and a few others... You will be getting some magnificent yields, and when the tops are ready, the whole plant is ready. Don't worry, the energy will shift up top as the lower nugs finish off, and you might be surprised to see the tops get amber trichs at the same time as the ones lower down.

I ALWAYS take that as a good sign, ripening bottom-up. Means they are healthy and know how to maximise all the energy they've got!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

prosperian said:


> You crack me up Hamish. Totally vaping those sample cuts, plenty THC to make me a happy camper. Funny thing, the mid level buds are maturing faster than the tops? I can't remember that being the case last time. Have you seen that before?


prosperian, I gotta try that white lavender, such a beautiful growth pattern, I can only imagine the terpene profiles you enjoy. I asked cann many ,many moons ago about lavender(I was told it was a nw cut only at the time) haven't heard of seen anything since like THIS! Verynice,sexy, awe inspiring trich placement.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Lavender is another oldschool Soma strain. Calicat enlightened me to the fact it has a high amount of a terpene called Linolol, which makes it a very 'happy' strain. I used Lavender as medicine for depression a good few years ago. All I can say is, if ever you could take a laugh and skin it up and smoke it, it's Lavender. It gave everybody I shared a joint with serious giggles. Naughty elf-weed. Friggin SPECTACULAR high.


----------



## benbud89 (Sep 9, 2013)

awesome photos, Pros. always a pleasure dropping in on your thread. http://www.popularseeds.com/g13-labs-seeds/white-lavender. cant recall if it's g13 your white lavender, but they recommend harvesting before too many turn brown if you wanna keep its peculiar taste. I have a question, I saw that you had agreed to not use the flower button for the first two weeks after going 12/12. I was just wondering what the exact reason for doing so would be? hope you can find a way to keep growing.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lavender is another oldschool Soma strain. Calicat enlightened me to the fact it has a high amount of a terpene called Linolol, which makes it a very 'happy' strain. I used Lavender as medicine for depression a good few years ago. All I can say is, if ever you could take a laugh and skin it up and smoke it, it's Lavender. It gave everybody I shared a joint with serious giggles. Naughty elf-weed. Friggin SPECTACULAR high.


Hamish, is that the White Lavender you are talking or just the "Lavender"? I love me some giggleweed


----------



## polo the don (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Prosp, you are my growing idol. I don't talk much but I watch your grow for inspiration and ideas. I also learn from the conversations with slip, myco,and others. Thanks for the service. So how did that auto diesel turn out after some cure? Mine is growing soo good and looks like she is really gonna show off at harvest. 51 days,400w HPS,3 gallon geopot,pro mix,technaflora nutes,30 inches tall,12-14 inch main,covered in trichs,and it was s frebee.Guess I'm down bad to brag untill I can learn to post pics from my phone (help wanted). I always love your pics and now macros. Very respectable work your doing. 
HappyGrowing
Polo.


----------



## polo the don (Sep 9, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Hamish, is that the White Lavender you are talking or just the "Lavender"? I love me some giggleweed


I second that, "giggleweed" makes me feel younger,like when I first started smoking.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I ALWAYS take that as a good sign, ripening bottom-up. Means they are healthy and know how to maximise all the energy they've got!


Thanks for the heads up Hamish. 




VTMi'kmaq said:


> prosperian, I gotta try that white lavender, such a beautiful growth pattern, I can only imagine the terpene profiles you enjoy. I asked cann many ,many moons ago about lavender(I was told it was a nw cut only at the time) haven't heard of seen anything since like THIS! Verynice,sexy, awe inspiring trich placement.


Yeah, I agree, I'm getting a lot from this plant. It's a mutant lavender crossed with a white widow from G-13 I think. 




polo the don said:


> Hi Prosp, you are my growing idol. I don't talk much but I watch your grow for inspiration and ideas. I also learn from the conversations with slip, myco,and others. Thanks for the service. So how did that auto diesel turn out after some cure? Mine is growing soo good and looks like she is really gonna show off at harvest. 51 days,400w HPS,3 gallon geopot,pro mix,technaflora nutes,30 inches tall,12-14 inch main,covered in trichs,and it was s frebee.Guess I'm down bad to brag untill I can learn to post pics from my phone (help wanted). I always love your pics and now macros. Very respectable work your doing. HappyGrowing Polo.


Thanks for the feedback. It means a lot to me when I can help somebody else out.




benbud89 said:


> awesome photos, Pros. always a pleasure dropping in on your thread. http://www.popularseeds.com/g13-labs-seeds/white-lavender. cant recall if it's g13 your white lavender, but they recommend harvesting before too many turn brown if you wanna keep its peculiar taste. I have a question, I saw that you had agreed to not use the flower button for the first two weeks after going 12/12. I was just wondering what the exact reason for doing so would be? hope you can find a way to keep growing.


Question on running the veg light two weeks into flower period. I went with the recommendation of a grower that has helped me out from my day one on RIU, Slipon. I think I will let him respond to the details he can explain it better. Appreciate the post.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Hamish, is that the White Lavender you are talking or just the "Lavender"? I love me some giggleweed


 Soma Seeds Lavender, but I'd be damn surprised if a terpene just disappears out of a cross with Lavender. I bet this is going to a a friggin mental good smoke.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 11, 2013)

Really happy with the test vape on the White Lavender. She's ready to harvest.


----------



## griever88 (Sep 11, 2013)

amazing grow I've just flicked through the whole 92 pages. plants look sexy and frosty as hell. your setup is top notch too. i hope one day i can have a setup and plants like yours. 

peace, sir


----------



## prosperian (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for the post and rep bump. Damn, 92 pages? So much for a stealth grow!


----------



## Slipon (Sep 11, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thank you for the post and rep bump. Damn, 92 pages? So much for a stealth grow!


lol been thinking the same, I have 5 full grows posts and a million pictures  Ooh well its just 2-3 plant`s at the time for personal use 

plant`s look great Bro, whats the time count on em ? a week left ? I got 2-3 week`s left I believe and I think you where two week`s or so ahead of me this run ?


----------



## prosperian (Sep 11, 2013)

Slipon said:


> lol been thinking the same, I have 5 full grows posts and a million pictures  Ooh well its just 2-3 plant`s at the time for personal use
> 
> plant`s look great Bro, whats the time count on em ? a week left ? I got 2-3 week`s left I believe and I think you where two week`s or so ahead of me this run ?


Morning Slip. My strategy is to harvest the four strains as they ripen up and toss them in the dry cab. Some plants have a couple weeks left others, like the white lavender, can start selective cuts today.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 11, 2013)

morning, lol I just got home from work


----------



## prosperian (Sep 11, 2013)

I was wondering about that. Guess your happy hour already started!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Really happy with the test vape on the White Lavender. She's ready to harvest.


lmao showed my mother this picture she saidand I quote "looks like he threw confectioners sugar on it" that's a compliment I agreed with! Sexy thang mang!


----------



## Slipon (Sep 11, 2013)

yep, checking the plants, then 10 minutes cleaning wile the coffee is on, then feeding the cat, then a quick shower and then on to the couch with the coffee thats now perfect and enjoy a few hours of fun here with you guy/galz and my bong  tho I also been at my plants agin, the flowering plants was ready for some water/molasses and two of the veg plants also needed water


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Pros, can I talk you into checking your notes regarding when you chopped your Dinafem WW? Just whenever you get an extra minute. I just noticed you have it listed on your seed inventory, and I just happen to be running the same genetics at the moment. I'm on the final two weeks, and my trigger finger is getting kind of itchy. BTW the Lavender is looking tits, my friend. Try not to get carpal tunnel trimming those monsters.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 11, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lmao showed my mother this picture she saidand I quote "looks like he threw confectioners sugar on it" that's a compliment I agreed with! Sexy thang mang!


Thanks a awesome strain from G-13. She's been throwing out frost from about three weeks and just coating everything. It started as a tri-node mutant, got topped and lst-ed. Best grower of the bunch in veg and fastest flower.

Here are a progression of pics from the White Lavender.




































Front right...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

^^^^ look how clean you are dude! lol, man im jealous!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

What a beautiful progression Pros! Hella props on that bro. I can't rep you, but I can say "Stupendous job brother!!" I'm with Pin, try not to get Carpal from all the trimming bro. You should have some really nice material for any concentrates you might want to make for yourself. May I suggest breaking out the Ona while trimming, LOL. It really does look great Pros, enjoy those ladies. Peace and love.


----------



## Steadysmokin23 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## polo the don (Sep 11, 2013)

Steadysmokin23 said:


> Beautiful View attachment 2813962


Is that real and if so what is it and how do I do it too?


----------



## prosperian (Sep 11, 2013)

I harvested about a third of the buds on the white lavender today. I'm going to let the rest of her go for a few more days. Other plants still have week or two. 










VTMi'kmaq said:


> ^^^^ look how clean you are dude! lol, man im jealous!


Thanks man. Next time I'm getting this grow above the floor with a wire shelf. 

Plants are easier to work on at a higher level and I can really keep the floor cleaner, yes, cleaner!  Check back over the next couple weeks. I will be posting the harvest as I go.



mycomaster said:


> What a beautiful progression Pros! Hella props on that bro. I can't rep you, but I can say "Stupendous job brother!!" I'm with Pin, try not to get Carpal from all the trimming bro. You should have some really nice material for any concentrates you might want to make for yourself. May I suggest breaking out the Ona while trimming, LOL. It really does look great Pros, enjoy those ladies. Peace and love.


Appreciate the compliments myco. I am bagging and freezing the trim as I go. After I'm all done with the grow, I will make run to the store and grab a bag of dry ice for some hash! Yum! Thanks for thinking about me on the odor control too. House is empty and I have the large bucket of Ona open and couple smaller sizes too around the house. I was able to flush the house in about an hour, not bad!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

prosperian said:


> House is empty and I have the large bucket of Ona open and couple smaller sizes too around the house. I was able to flush the house in about an hour, not bad!


With the way I'm sure that plant was smelling, yea, an hour is not bad at all. Nice strategy with placing ona throught out the house, and just not concentrating it all in your area, I bet that helped quite a bit by itself. You always have a clear idea of what needs to be done, and how to accomplish it effectively, I like that. Beautiful flowers bro. I'm sure they will be very rewarding for you. I've heard alot of good things lately about the Lavender, and I hope crosses are just as good. Peace and Love.


----------



## Steadysmokin23 (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think it's real, just a pic I found


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

You are one hell of an inspiration. Thank you so much for this wonderful thread my friend. I hope these taste half as good as they look. You are a true gentleman and connoisseur of growing the dank. Thank you for letting me run around and tell everyone about my wonderful idea of cooking your bagged organic soil.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You are one hell of an inspiration. Thank you so much for this wonderful thread my friend. I hope these taste half as good as they look. You are a true gentleman and connoisseur of growing the dank. Thank you for letting me run around and tell everyone about my wonderful idea of cooking your bagged organic soil.


It's been a hell of a ride that's for sure. Very nice words man and I appreciate you sharing your experience with me. This community of RIU growers is second to none. Thanks for letting me be a part of it.


----------



## benbud89 (Sep 12, 2013)

excellent results, Pro. sweet, sweet, sweet. glad to say that I retrieved my sgs yesterday, and seeing your results Im even more excited and anxious to switch out the seedlings' CFLs. though itll be my first grow, I really hope to pull off a nice grow too. though, a significant smaller yield would also be very acceptable to me. really nice photos. looking forward to follow yoyr next one. One question, bout of my laziness to flip the pages: how many weeks did you veg? because since your recently popped seedlings, I can see that almost four months passed by, just got curious.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 12, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Hey Pros, can I talk you into checking your notes regarding when you chopped your Dinafem WW?


Hi Pin, hope you are having a great week! I just got the Dinafem WW a couple weeks ago and I don't know much about it. It was a promo seed, just like this entire grow, gotta love the freebies!





benbud89 said:


> excellent results, Pro. sweet, sweet, sweet. glad to say that I retrieved my sgs yesterday, and seeing your results Im even more excited and anxious to switch out the seedlings' CFLs. though itll be my first grow, I really hope to pull off a nice grow too. though, a significant smaller yield would also be very acceptable to me. really nice photos. looking forward to follow yoyr next one. One question, bout of my laziness to flip the pages: how many weeks did you veg? because since your recently popped seedlings, I can see that almost four months passed by, just got curious.


I will be back with another closet grow. That you can count on. Thanks for posting your comments.

To answer your question... this was a 7 week veg cycle. Congrats on the LED, it will get the job done. That will be exciting to get it fired up. Don't forget to set the light far back from the seedlings and bring it in slowly. Good luck on the grow!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks for stopping by Gandalf. A few buds are showing clear to amber on the scope. Selectively, I can start harvesting in a couple weeks.
> 
> White Lavender
> 
> ...


These close ups are insane. Very nice what kind of camra is that??


----------



## prosperian (Sep 14, 2013)

*Update:* Day 53 12/12 and 124 days since we started this thread & grow. Still looking at a week or two on the Blue OG, Sour Kush, and Bag Seed. The White lavender was harvested this week over a couple days. First batch is dried and jarred and the rest is hanging in the drying cab. I will post some numbers after I get the moisture out and the stems removed. 

















Chronic Masterbator said:


> These close ups are insane. Very nice what kind of camra is that??


Hey CM, how are things going? Thanks for the comments on the pics. I use a Nikon D5000 with Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 lens. For lighting a 45 watt cfl for indirect, flash, and grow lights off for close ups. Photos are taken at high resolution 4288x2848 12.2 MB RAW format. Trichs are shot with a 60X scope attached to an I-phone case with led lighting. Picked that up on Amazon.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Lookin Hella Propa Pros!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Trichs are shot with a 60X scope attached to an I-phone case with led lighting. Picked that up on Amazon.


 Guess I'm off to Amazon to do a little shopping  Thanks for that bit of info mate!!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 14, 2013)

I was gonna say the same Mad


----------



## key0 (Sep 16, 2013)

any pics of dry bud and weight of that white lavender?


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice read Prosp, as an organics man myself thought I'd mosey on through. 



Slipon said:


> they do, Im impressed, dunno whats up with all the people that diss em so much, but then agin, I did set my expectations a little low from the start, and I did wait a year, and got some 3W LEDs and with some White`s mixed in (amazing what can happen in a year, last time I looked it was mostly 1W blue/Red`s I saw around) and I did go for some quality (even tho I have seen even better once after my buy )


Interesting.

May I ask what LED's you have or would recomend inplace of a 4/600HPS?


----------



## prosperian (Sep 16, 2013)

*Update: G-13 White Lavender final harvest results
Total dry weight: 76 g (2.68 oz.) 1.9 grams per watt (160 watts / 4 plants = 40 watts/plant)

*Total dry weight: 76 g (2.68 oz.)
52 day flower
49 day veg
122 day germination
5 gallon Geopot
Roots Organics potting soil (cooked for 30 days)
Molasses (1 tbs / gallon at flower every other watering) 
Tap water
160w Area51 SGS-160 LED
Dry cabinet three days @ 41% rh, jarred and burped 12/12. Added Boveda 62% humidity pack on 5th day.






























Herb Man said:


> May I ask what LED's you have or would recomend inplace of a 4/600HPS?


Depends on coverage. A SGS-160 is designed to cover 2' X 3' grow area at 18" height above canopy. Thanks for stopping by, always good to see an organic soil grower. We do you have in the dirt right now?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are awesome Pros. I bet they taste great. Do you run a dehumidifier in your drying cabinet? I have a closet I dry in. I set my dehumidifier to 50% RH and put a small fan to move air in the closet. It takes about 5 days or so. When I jar them they are at a perfect 55-57%. I don't even have to burp most times. I do check the room a few times a day to check the stems. I have found that the best way I gauge the dryness is to check the remaining the stems from the fan leaves. I leave these stems intentionally and when they snap that is how I know things are ready. Try this method the next time. It is all about the remaining leaf stems cracking. Take care.


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Depends on coverage. A SGS-160 is designed to cover 2' X 3' grow area at 18" height above canopy. Thanks for stopping by, always good to see an organic soil grower. We do you have in the dirt right now?


 A lot, haha. It's a perpetual grow so pulling something out every month. 

I veg under a 4 foot 8 tube T5HO and flower under a 400w HPS.

In order of chopping;

1 White Widow
1 OG Kush Royal Queen Seeds
1 Deep Cheese Dinafem 
1 Royal Cheese Royal Queen Seeds
1 OG Kush Royal Queen Seeds
1 G13 Cheese Dinafem
1 Critical (Auto) Dinafem

Too much for my space 5 and a half foot (L) 2 and a half F (W) and 6 F tall.

Just recently discovered that my pots are too small 2 gallon, so I recently upgraded around 3 of them to 3 gallon pots, I want to see how that goes.

Going to grow less plants in bigger pots in the future.



The Flowering tent is a bit less crowded now than in the pic.

Hharvested a couple and a couple turned out to be males so, trying to pair a couple up and make some seeds. 

Larrys OG x Royal Seeds OG Kush hopefully on it's way.


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yep there is also them small 9W or 12W Cree bulb`s
> 
> View attachment 2682499View attachment 2682500
> 
> ...


[FONT=&quot]Would these be used a supplemental light or could they be use in the same/similar way as CFL's for the whole grow?

I feel another experiment coming on.

Great thread Prosp.

I'm gonna go through every page.[/FONT]


----------



## prosperian (Sep 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Those are awesome Pros. I bet they taste great. Do you run a dehumidifier in your drying cabinet? I have a closet I dry in. I set my dehumidifier to 50% RH and put a small fan to move air in the closet. It takes about 5 days or so. When I jar them they are at a perfect 55-57%. I don't even have to burp most times. I do check the room a few times a day to check the stems. I have found that the best way I gauge the dryness is to check the remaining the stems from the fan leaves. I leave these stems intentionally and when they snap that is how I know things are ready. Try this method the next time. It is all about the remaining leaf stems cracking. Take care.


Hey, that's a good tip about the fan leaves. I will have to try and remember that next time. 

Three days seems to by my number in the dry cabinet. Humidity is pretty constant in there at 41% and just needs a couple jar burps to equalize the bud moisture. I'm so careful never to go below 55%, all curing stops if it dips below this number for any amount of time. The bovedas are added from there and it's on auto pilot until smoked.





Herb Man said:


> A lot, haha. It's a perpetual grow so pulling something out every month. In order of chopping;
> 
> 1 White Widow
> 1 OG Kush Royal Queen Seeds
> ...


Nice list of plants. Yeah, you would need two SGS led panels for that space. My last grow was 4 plants in 3 gal containers under a 400w HID. Fewer plants seems to be the path of many growers after gaining some experience. 

I like variety in my smoke and that would be my motivation to grow more plants in smaller containers. Three gal is a perfect size for a 4-week veg. These five strains were freebies, so I had to use them up. 

A lot of peeps around here think that adding more light, bigger containers, and more veg time means larger harvest. Truth is, you have to have space too. I maxed out my 2' x 3' grow space, so the extra 4 week veg didn't really help me. The 8 week veg period would have had greater impact on one or two plants because they would have room to expand and grow. Make sense?

Anyway, good luck on your grow and keep us updated with more pics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

Prosp: If you want a lot of bud, the only way is SoG mate. Something like Fantaseeds' Armageddon will give you over 25g per plant in a 20cm pot, I've been checking out the strain and it checks out legit as can be for SoG. Total 12 plants on a 2-week rotation, you can get 75g every 2 weeks. I've been thinking up the perfect SoG, multi-strain, and I'd go Aramgeddon, Chronic, and LVBK. The latter not being a great yielder but finishes in 60 days, PERFECT. And DAAAAAAAANK.
I'm trying out some other routes at the moment, but I think I will be doing a little 12-plants SoG alongside my other experiments soon. I toke a LOT, my wife too. So I want to do an SoG for the bulk of it, and then a 'connoisseur' section on the side. I've got 1800w of HPS to play with though


----------



## prosperian (Sep 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Prosp: If you want a lot of bud, the only way is SoG mate. Something like Fantaseeds' Armageddon will give you over 25g per plant in a 20cm pot, I've been checking out the strain and it checks out legit as can be for SoG. Total 12 plants on a 2-week rotation, you can get 75g every 2 weeks. I've been thinking up the perfect SoG, multi-strain, and I'd go Aramgeddon, Chronic, and LVBK. The latter not being a great yielder but finishes in 60 days, PERFECT. And DAAAAAAAANK. I'm trying out some other routes at the moment, but I think I will be doing a little 12-plants SoG alongside my other experiments soon. I toke a LOT, my wife too. So I want to do an SoG for the bulk of it, and then a 'connoisseur' section on the side. I've got 1800w of HPS to play with though


That sounds like a really good setup Hamish. Lot of different ways to get the job done, but I'm starting to learn that a small grower like me (2' x 3' grow space) has to really take the limited space into consideration when trying to maximize the yield. There are many advantages to smaller containers in a SoG layout. Definitely a direction I could go vs. a one plant setup. I have always felt that it's easier to grow several smaller plants and hit your harvest goal versus trying to grow a single topped, trimmed, long-vegged, perfect plant. I don't like putting all my eggs all in one basket, ya know?

I'm starting to understand that you don't have to have the biggest single producing plant to achieve a great harvest. You can use smaller plants with shorter grow cycles and hit the numbers.

These were 3-gallon containers vegged for three weeks. Produced 9 oz. I will probably end up with a little more on this grow but I also vegged for an additional 5 weeks. 
Just not worth the extra time in my opinion.






Thanks for sharing the info Hamish.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

Prepare to have your mind blown:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/657275-mreducks-journal.html

He's on his second run, but read the whole thread... Pulled close on 300 dry grams out of a 60cm by 60cm area mate. Blue Dream that was far as I recall. As they say, The Duck doesn't need his life changed, he changes lives LOL.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 18, 2013)

I forgot to add my 24" fluros to my gram / watt figures. Each t8 bulb is 17 watts x 4 bulbs (68 watts) + the 160 watt led = 228 watts total.

Here are some pics from the cab at 57 days 12/12







Mystery bag seed






Sour Kush






White Lavender Stem






57 days in the closet...


----------



## hbbum (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice pics, and great harvest results. Even with the flouro lights you got 1.4g per watt and that is not including the auto you harvested early in the grow correct? Have you had any tastes of the auto? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 18, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Nice pics, and great harvest results. Even with the flouro lights you got 1.4g per watt and that is not including the auto you harvested early in the grow correct? Have you had any tastes of the auto? Sorry if I missed it.


What's up hb? No prob, I've been waiting for excuse to pop the auto diesel jar. Picked up citrus lime flavors and it's not a couch-lock high. I bet it will get better in a couple months.

Hey, your avatar is winking at me, did it always do that? Maybe it's just me???


----------



## hbbum (Sep 18, 2013)

He can be a right cheeky bastard, particularly after some diesel


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

hbbum...how did the N def you had in the spring get fixed? What was the final outcome? Thanks man.


----------



## polo the don (Sep 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> What's up hb? No prob, I've been waiting for excuse to pop the auto diesel jar. Picked up citrus lime flavors and it's not a couch-lock high. I bet it will get better in a couple months.[\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What was the weight from that auto?
> Was it 78 days old at chop? I know that cola sure was nice!


----------



## hbbum (Sep 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> hbbum...how did the N def you had in the spring get fixed? What was the final outcome? Thanks man.


Ended like this:


I halted it a little but, but with just plain water the last 10 days, she really leeched everything outta the fan leaves.

I should have a dry weight in a day or 2


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Ended like this:
> View attachment 2828476View attachment 2828477
> 
> I halted it a little but, but with just plain water the last 10 days, she really leeched everything outta the fan leaves.
> ...


The drying bud looks MAGNIFICENT. I never worry about N def that late in, it actually makes for tasty buds, less chlorophyll to cure out  Bet you're going to be damn impressed once you blaze that beautiful bud!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Those buds look sweet hbbum. Thanks man.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 20, 2013)

Revisit on the *G-13 Auto Diesel *79 days from seed. (Post #741 has more info) Not a big producer for me at under an ounce. 

Cured 7 weeks really excellent smoke with an "energy" high and lemon lime flavors. 

Smells some of diesel more of the citrus aromas are coming through.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

I started growing autos with my grows to see what problems may be out there for me weeks ahead of when my "regular" plants would show anything. I put two off to the side and I check them all the time. I just harvested my first autos ever. A Dinefem Blue Cheese and a Kannabia La Blanca. I love them. They are cool plants. I think the autos are fun. I have two Vision Seeds White Widows running right now. Cool stuff. I bet my autos are dry enough to sample right now. Off to check.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

My Kannabia La Blanca most definitely works.  I am impressed. It's the first auto I have ever smoked. Cool.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I started growing autos with my grows to see what problems may be out there for me weeks ahead of when my "regular" plants would show anything. I put two off to the side and I check them all the time. I just harvested my first autos ever. A Dinefem Blue Cheese and a Kannabia La Blanca. I love them. They are cool plants. I think the autos are fun. I have two Vision Seeds White Widows running right now. Cool stuff. I bet my autos are dry enough to sample right now. Off to check.



pictures anywhere ?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Slipon said:


> pictures anywhere ?


I was all set to take some pictures. They never left their one gallon containers the whole time. Then I got burnt and looked at something else in the flowering room and it was too late. I'll throw up a few pictures of a nug or two of each in a few minutes. They are not my prettiest flowers by any stretch.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

The top is Dinefem Blue Cheese. The bottom is Kannabia La Blanca. These were some hearty plants. Total neglect and they still lived.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

The La Blanca is some crazy shit. I went into it thinking it would be a joke. Well, a panic attack later.....I love it.  Wow. White Widow x Snow White works for me. Those guys in Spain know their shit.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

That's hilarious man. Not that you had a panic attack, but that you liked it, LOL. Must be some good smoke to creep up on you like that. Sounds like alot of fun actually, i'm gonna go smoke some Sour Blueberry, and get my eat on before the wifey gets home. Take er easy folks. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Pros...I posted a picture of some flowers of yours to describe the way you cooked the roots organic mix before using it. Just wanted to tell you. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/728116-what-fox-farm-happy-frog.html


----------



## prosperian (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Gand, I replied to the thread with more info. I hope it proves helpful.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Sep 24, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks Gand, I replied to the thread with more info. I hope it proves helpful.


Hey P. What's up bro ?: was just wanting to say hello. Hadn't seen you around on the thread in awhile. Just checking 2 make sure everythings cool.. ?: OH! Also wanted to tell you I cropped out the Purple Voodoo#3.  Its some kill!!  I also cropped the Purps, Bluedream, and WW x BB. Each of those I crossed. The seeds look super healthy 2. Got pictures of it all, going to do an update this eve. Was going 2 go ahead & post a pic or two of this Purple Voodoo that has been curing for a week or so..


----------



## prosperian (Sep 24, 2013)

*HARVEST DAY!!! 

Thanks for following along!
*May 15th - Sept 24th grow
133 days 62 days 12/12
Trichs were scoped and right were I like them.







Bag seed was the biggest producer of all six strains.






Bag seed cola. Scoped the trichs at a perfect milky ripeness even though hairs were mostly white.






Bud drying on hangers. Small fan on the floor and exhaust ventilation running at 50%.






Bag Seed cola






Frosty Blue OG






Bag Seed cola






Blue OG






Blue OG cola






Hanging Sour Kush






Blue OG cola






The stem from the bag seed. Soil still had plenty of nutes at 62 days 12/12






Sour Kush fattened up the last couple weeks.






Frosty Blue OG finished up nicely at 8 weeks.






Cutting closet. Closed myself in here to keep the smell down. Just cranked up the exhaust fan. Ona gel throughout the house helped






Dry closet hanging Blue OG, Sour Kush, & Bag Seed






Took about nine hours to get everything trimmed, hung, and clean up.

I will gets some weights posted when I go to the curing jars!


----------



## Slipon (Sep 24, 2013)

so its on to beer


----------



## prosperian (Sep 24, 2013)

Beer is good. But you guys and gals on RIU make growing bud way better. In a few days the closet will be empty, not even a skeleton!


----------



## Slipon (Sep 24, 2013)

yea but soon you will have both beer and Bud


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 24, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *HARVEST DAY!!!
> 
> Thanks for following along!
> *May 15th - Sept 24th grow
> ...




Yowzers. Look how tiny your Fiskars look compared to that monster. Haha. Killer looking harvest, Pros. Hope you grace us with your prescence on your next run. You have no idea how much of a pleasure it is to watch you grow. You contribute so much to the RIU community with your talents, boss. It's unreal. 

-Parasite


----------



## benbud89 (Sep 24, 2013)

hey pros! as always, sweet pictures. How do you figure you are on your yield? I think many of us would be really glad to read a final comment on your grow comparing your former grow. bot just on ounces, but just as much bud density, smell, taste, etc. just figure it would be a nice way to round off.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 24, 2013)

That makes me sad to think of the closet all empty. I feel like Snookie at the Jersey shore the day everyone leaves the shore house.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 24, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Yowzers. Look how tiny your Fiskars look compared to that monster. Haha. Killer looking harvest, Pros. Hope you grace us with your prescence on your next run. You have no idea how much of a pleasure it is to watch you grow. You contribute so much to the RIU community with your talents, boss. It's unreal. -Parasite


Glad you were around to keep me honest. I could have used Photoshop and made the buds 10ft tall!


----------



## prosperian (Sep 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That makes me sad to think of the closet all empty. I feel like Snookie at the Jersey shore the day everyone leaves the shore house.


Yeah that's me, the short dumpy whore on the shore! 

I get that way too, empty grow closet makes Prosperian sad. Wife promised to have sex with me in the empty closet so that's a positive way to leave things, at least for me


----------



## prosperian (Sep 24, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> hey pros! as always, sweet pictures. How do you figure you are on your yield? I think many of us would be really glad to read a final comment on your grow comparing your former grow. bot just on ounces, but just as much bud density, smell, taste, etc. just figure it would be a nice way to round off.


I would guestimate 3/4 of a pound (12+ oz.) on this grow. These were not heavy producing strains, but definitely maxed out the crystals. Sour Kush and BOG are very dense, rock hard buds that I expect to improve in the cure. The bag seed reminds me of Ak47 and produced a lot of skunky, berry, diesel aromas. 

Not a bad harvest for a 2' x 3' closet, LED, and Fluros (160 watts + 68 watts). My indoor skills are getting better. Thanks to everyone for advice and support along the way!

I will get the specifics up in a few days and don't forget about the freezer jammed full of 15 cups of frosty trim ready for dry ice! Another benefit of having lots of green sticky icky leaves on your plants, lots of trim for hash! I will get plenty more posts up with smoke reports, comparisons to last grow, and my final thoughts on the LED. 

Thanks for the posts!


----------



## prosperian (Sep 25, 2013)

Healthy looking roots.

Bag Seed, Blue OG, and Sour Kush. Geopots make a big difference in preventing any root bound issues. After 133 days the soil is still fluffy and full of nutes.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is the final weights on this harvest. 

Blue OG = 3.0 oz.
White Lavender = 1.7 oz.
Sour Kush = 3.8 oz.
Diesel = .7 oz.
Bag Seed = 3.8 oz.
------------------------
Total = 13 oz.

Took twenty pint 1/2 jars to hold the buds.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't wait for a smoke report. 13oz. That's one sexy number.


----------



## benbud89 (Sep 28, 2013)

really nice. if I remember correctly you pulled off nine oz on your last three-week veg grow under the other lamp, which would roughly mean an increase of 33% in total plant-growing time and a 44% increase in yield, right? cant remember how many strains you did last time, so Im not really taking any factors into account. I guess youre quite pleased!! During my last transplant from 1lts to 5lts I saw what looked like an unhealthy root-gathering, so Ill try and see if I can get some 5-gal geopots send here since your roots looked really healthy and not that big. looking forward to see if you find the buds different from the other ones, have a nice weekend.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 28, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> really nice. if I remember correctly you pulled off nine oz on your last three-week veg grow under the other lamp, which would roughly mean an increase of 33% in total plant-growing time and a 44% increase in yield, right? cant remember how many strains you did last time, so Im not really taking any factors into account. I guess youre quite pleased!! During my last transplant from 1lts to 5lts I saw what looked like an unhealthy root-gathering, so Ill try and see if I can get some 5-gal geopots send here since your roots looked really healthy and not that big. looking forward to see if you find the buds different from the other ones, have a nice weekend.


Hey benbud, thanks for the post. That's correct, 9 oz. from the last grow in the same space. I have come to understand that the grow space plays a significant part of total harvest. Unless I start growing vertical, I am limited by the 2' x 3' grow space no matter what I do, there is a limit to my max production. 

I have increased my efficiency dramatically by using the 160w LED instead of the 400w HID. The bigger plants (2 mo. veg cycle) allowed for much greater bud production.

The roots definitely had plenty of space in the 5 gal Geopots. The containers did a great job air pruning the long roots and keeping them untangled. I was looking at the buds today under different lighting and they just sparkle. I believe the LED and organic soil contributed to heavier trich production on this grow and it should be pretty potent over most the strains. 

I will post a smoke report in a couple weeks. I'm looking forward to that too


----------



## polo the don (Sep 29, 2013)

Thats a nice haul, especially from a 2x3 space. Im really gonna miss you when you switch to beer.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 29, 2013)

No worries, when the cupboards run dry, I will be back in the closet


----------



## prosperian (Sep 30, 2013)

*Update: Blue OG *at six days dried and cure started. Smells of citrus fruit and very sticky when handled.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 1, 2013)

Enjoy the fruits of your labor my friend.


----------



## trueg115 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well done!!


----------



## prosperian (Oct 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Enjoy the fruits of your labor my friend.


Yes sir. 




trueg115 said:


> Well done!!


Hey man. Good to see ya on RIU, been awhile. Think it's time for you to post another journal, what do you think?


----------



## trueg115 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you read my mind since i'm starting up a new grow at the moment and day 1 is right around the corner. So are these the last of the prosperian journals for now? or will you be tempted in to bringing out the garden earlier then thought?


----------



## prosperian (Oct 2, 2013)

Hah, you know me pretty well. Last time I could only stay away from growing for three months. I gave away most of my stock and had to get back in the closet. This time I have to be more conservative with smoke handouts. Gotta make it stretch through 2014. 

What are you thinking about growing this year? Still running the LED panel?


----------



## trueg115 (Oct 2, 2013)

Right now im just throwing up some random seeds I got for freebies in a promotion, so idk what exactly I am growing but I know they are good strains. I plan on using both MH and LED in this grow. Ill put something up in a few days when they sprout. Yeha you must be giving out alot since last I checked you said you had enough through 2015


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 2, 2013)

trueg what growing media are you gonna use? If soil, then what recipe are you gonna use?


----------



## prosperian (Oct 3, 2013)

trueg115 said:


> Right now im just throwing up some random seeds I got for freebies in a promotion, so idk what exactly I am growing but I know they are good strains. I plan on using both MH and LED in this grow. Ill put something up in a few days when they sprout. Yeha you must be giving out alot since last I checked you said you had enough through 2015


Promo grows are fun and free. Yeah 2015, I gave a lot of it away, and of course I smoke more too 

I still have half of the harvest from March. It gets better the longer it cures, pretty amazing how it changes in the jar. 

I am looking forward to following your next grow. Not like I have anything pressing going on around here to do. 

I will start building my brewery as I can budget equipment. Last weekend I cleaned out the garage, attic, and storage shed. Tossed a lot of junk to make room for the beer brewing contraption in my sunroom.


----------



## trueg115 (Oct 3, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> trueg what growing media are you gonna use? If soil, then what recipe are you gonna use?


Im not doing anything fancy at all. Just picking up some organic soil from the local store and feeding them with Dyna Gro when needed. 


To Pros:
Maybe we need a brewing thread from you, huh? Ill post a link to my thread in a few days


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 12, 2013)

hey again, Pro! just went through you thread to find some photos of the plants' size before going 12/12. it seems like you vegged some nine weeks or maybe more, is that right? Another question, are you able to see the sex of your plants before starting flower? I have a plant that's growing really well and accepts whatever topping I feel like doing, but I dont know if it's a she and Im dying to know.


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 12, 2013)

oh, and looking forward for your report! ^^


----------



## prosperian (Oct 12, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> hey again, Pro! just went through you thread to find some photos of the plants' size before going 12/12. it seems like you vegged some nine weeks or maybe more, is that right? Another question, are you able to see the sex of your plants before starting flower? I have a plant that's growing really well and accepts whatever topping I feel like doing, but I dont know if it's a she and Im dying to know.


Hi Ben, good to see you man. I did a 7 week veg from 12/12 on this last grow. My day count from germination was 72 days before flipping 12/12. 

Longer veg periods will sometimes show gender before flowering, mine did. You can drop a plant into 12/12 to induce flowering and sex the plant and then return it back to veg photo period. This stresses the plant and will add to your day counts. But if you have to know, it will work. Personally, I use only feminized seed because of my limited floor space, can't waste it on males. Lucked out with a bag seed on this last grow and had a heavy producing fem. 

I did a test smoke on the white lavender @ a month cure last night. Killer resin on this strain and harvested just right with a strong head high that doesn't drop me on the floor. Picking up ripe fruit aromas and flavors and a spiciness on the tongue. This is a keeper and recommended.

G13 Labs White Lavender Genetics: White Widow x Lavender






I will get more smoke reports later as I get more of the jars cracked back open. Catch ya later and good luck with female, hopefully.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Gotta love those G13 crosses.


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm missing something... 72 days is way more than seven weeks, what is it, that Im not getting? Im about to finish the sixth week of veg. I'm in the same situation as you with my space, but since the footprint of the SGS is pretty much the same, I find it to be okay. 
About the plant, it's a seed from a friend, the female had received some pollen from a hermie, and I was just curious about the outcome. Really sorry about that decision right now, but it's a bit late to cry about it, or perhaps a little too early. LOOOL  
Really hope it's a she. Next to her is a feminized LSD, which I'm mainlining and a Bubba Kush from Humboldt seeds, which I popped some later than the other two. All in all, pretty unorganized. So Ill just learn as much as possible and be more focused on yield and making the best use of my space on the next grow instead of having no other ambition than learning. Next grow will be white widow and amnesia lemon from Barney's farm. Luckily, they are all feminized. Oh, and my geopots are on the way, hope they get here before the final transplant. It's sad that youre not on a new journal, I really enjoyed following your grow.


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 12, 2013)

I feel like Im entitled to a prize for making comment number one thousand.

Gandalf beat me to it >.<


----------



## prosperian (Oct 13, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> I'm missing something... 72 days is way more than seven weeks, what is it, that Im not getting? Im about to finish the sixth week of veg. I'm in the same situation as you with my space, but since the footprint of the SGS is pretty much the same, I find it to be okay. About the plant, it's a seed from a friend, the female had received some pollen from a hermie, and I was just curious about the outcome. Really sorry about that decision right now, but it's a bit late to cry about it, or perhaps a little too early. LOOOL  Really hope it's a she. Next to her is a feminized LSD, which I'm mainlining and a Bubba Kush from Humboldt seeds, which I popped some later than the other two. All in all, pretty unorganized. So Ill just learn as much as possible and be more focused on yield and making the best use of my space on the next grow instead of having no other ambition than learning. Next grow will be white widow and amnesia lemon from Barney's farm. Luckily, they are all feminized. Oh, and my geopots are on the way, hope they get here before the final transplant. It's sad that youre not on a new journal, I really enjoyed following your grow.


Yay, can't believe I had over a 1000 posts on here. That's pretty cool.

It's so much more enjoyable when you have a group of peeps to follow along and comment on your grow. Keeps it fun and makes you accountable. 

Those are some great strains and equipment. The only thing holding you back is Mother Nature. She can be a real bitch sometimes. Just try to keep them green and post your pics and questions to us on this thread... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/695732-other-side-fence-where-grass.html lot a good people on there to help you out if you get into trouble or just want to show off your girls.

I wouldn't put too much pressure on yourself. It's a learning process Ben and each grow adds to your confidence level and skills. Every time we drop some beans in the dirt, it's an opportunity to learn. 

You're right it's 10 weeks. But I don't include the 2-3 week germination and seedling phase in my vegetative period. I had a slower than usual seedling phase because of poor drainage on my solo cups. Lost a week getting them nursed back to health. 

I track everything on a calendar and when it comes to flowering, I track the flip (12/12 photo period), the "flowering" (when the plant first showed signs of flowers), the breeder's date, and the overall day count. This helps when speaking with other growers about issues or describing my current plant maturity. 

Keep me posted on your grow and good luck.


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 13, 2013)

Then it makes sense. I've probably lost about a week as well due to some pots being too small for healthy roots grow. They are now in 2gals and 1gal. One is pretty big, some 40-45 cms about now. Ill probably post a photo in a week or so. Hopefully, some of you would be able to tell me it's gender by then ! The LSD has taken really well to mainlining, and I think it's going to be the best plant. Im giving them some 15-15-15 every now and then when I water, which is every four days. I havent made a detailed schedule, but Im not that much of a smoker, so I still count entirely on my memory.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 13, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> Then it makes sense. I've probably lost about a week as well due to some pots being too small for healthy roots grow. They are now in 2gals and 1gal. One is pretty big, some 40-45 cms about now. Ill probably post a photo in a week or so. Hopefully, some of you would be able to tell me it's gender by then ! The LSD has taken really well to mainlining, and I think it's going to be the best plant. Im giving them some 15-15-15 every now and then when I water, which is every four days. I havent made a detailed schedule, but Im not that much of a smoker, so I still count entirely on my memory.


Good deal. Slipon just harvested his LSD. Here is his thread...https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/644468-fist-led-grow.html. It's an excellent strain that I'm excited to try really soon. That's a good feed ratio. I like it even like that to keep the plants green to harvest. I remember when I had a memory, no wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes. Ive been looking at his thread every now and then. well done and anice guy. hehhe, so youre already contemplating your next grow. good to hear.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 15, 2013)

Ever take a hit and have your legs tingle within a few seconds? That's best way to describe what happened to me last night testing the Blue OG. Great fruity flavors and lingering spiciness. Highest THC content I've smoked to date. Three vape hits to catatonic bliss.

Don't have any plants to show today. How about a shot of my tasting shelf, mmm good.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hi Ben, good to see you man. I did a 7 week veg from 12/12 on this last grow. My day count from germination was 72 days before flipping 12/12.
> 
> Longer veg periods will sometimes show gender before flowering, mine did. You can drop a plant into 12/12 to induce flowering and sex the plant and then return it back to veg photo period. This stresses the plant and will add to your day counts. But if you have to know, it will work. Personally, I use only feminized seed because of my limited floor space, can't waste it on males. Lucked out with a bag seed on this last grow and had a heavy producing fem.
> 
> ...


Has she started packin on any resin yet?....geez


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 15, 2013)

Ur set up/production and just flat out the way u do things is respectable and commendable. ..ur so damn neat...not just neat like everything is in order but neat as in interesting. ..who is this wealthy intellegent cool pot grower w a taste for art wine and fine cannabis???...

Haha...

The Prosperian thats who....


----------



## prosperian (Oct 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur set up/production and just flat out the way u do things is respectable and commendable. ..ur so damn neat...not just neat like everything is in order but neat as in interesting. ..who is this wealthy intellegent cool pot grower w a taste for art wine and fine cannabis???...Haha...The Prosperian thats who....


Aren't you just full of compliments today. Thanks man. 

How are your plants doing? Anything exciting happen in your neck of the woods Vega?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 15, 2013)

Im real hi ...ha...

Everything's good man...pluggin rite along got one bout to finish up in 4-5weeks n two in veg lookin really good...im excited abt all of em...
Gotta DS100 from Advanced LEDS on the way should actually b here tmmrw...im pumped abt it..it should cover like half my closet to my liking and when I can ima get another n that should cover everything. ...they look like pretty badass lights......has three built in fans 50 3watt bulbs w 11diff specs...im not as knowledgeable abt leds as u but this one seems top notch


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 15, 2013)

....finally get to cut back on all these fuckers....the temperature battle is getting old
Thats the recent crop btw


----------



## hbbum (Oct 15, 2013)

If you get rid of the cfl..who will I point people too as the master of CFL's?


----------



## Scotch089 (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you thought about the LED globes Vega? You already have all the necessary accessories, and they run much cooler... still point source lighting... Think they're saying a 10 pack for 80?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> If you get rid of the cfl..who will I point people too as the master of CFL's?


Haha....ill still contain a wealth of knowledge..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

Scotch089 said:


> Have you thought about the LED globes Vega? You already have all the necessary accessories, and they run much cooler... still point source lighting... Think they're saying a 10 pack for 80?


I looked into swappin em out bulb for bulb w leds but it woulda cost me too much....and I stil woulda had the headache of 15-20 bulbs to deal w...im tryin to simplify things w the new light


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> If you get rid of the cfl..who will I point people too as the master of CFL's?


Im gonna start makin fun of cfl growers after I get my light....tellin em they cant flower w em n they wont grow buds etc etc...hahaha
Thats what ppl did to me...ha


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I looked into swappin em out bulb for bulb w leds but it woulda cost me too much....and I stil woulda had the headache of 15-20 bulbs to deal w...im tryin to simplify things w the new light





Mr.Vega said:


> Im gonna start makin fun of cfl growers after I get my light....tellin em they cant flower w em n they wont grow buds etc etc...hahaha
> Thats what ppl did to me...ha


Nice led........good to see your still around!......That's funny, start making fun of us,huh??... lol...peace,bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha....ilp stil prolly have some CFLS in there somewhere...actually I know I will til I can afford another led...itll take two to cover the whole closet...I think...idk I hear its a pretty brite lite so we'll see.


----------



## ALCAN (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah bro I had the same heat problems using cfls early on in my grow. For early vegging I had no choice but to use 3x100w cfl bulbs. Not a lot of light by any stretch of the imagination. Then after two weeks I was counting down the days till my cooltube arrived . The heat coming off the cfls was getting so much that the air anywhere close to the bulbs was drying out. I have never gotten headaches before with such dry air in my place. That along with dry tired eyes and tickly throat. Almost like an allergy in many ways. Ever since then I can't for the life of me imagine what a full grow would be like using cfls and cfls only. The heat and air dryness must be unbearable. Maybe it is just me and others don't seem to mind it too much. Problem seemed to lie in the fact that cfls seemed to radiate so much heat and dry out the air by a larger factor than other light types. I live in an area of California by the coast and nicely humid most of the time. The cfls made the whole place seem like the desert in Arizona .


----------



## prosperian (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2859494View attachment 2859496....finally get to cut back on all these fuckers....the temperature battle is getting old Thats the recent crop btw


Yeah, I gave cfls a shot earlier this year and I saw that the heat was pretty intense, something usually not associated with cfl. I agree with hb, you and a couple others (B166, ...) are my go to peeps on anything cfl. They work, and are good for newbs starting out. Few have taken it to your level. You're right, knowledge is always there as a great benchmark and reference for future equip. upgrades.

Sweet looking LED. Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey prosperian hop over to my thread n chk my lite out....its fricken awesome!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

View attachment 2861272View attachment 2861273View attachment 2861274


----------



## prosperian (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hey prosperian hop over to my thread n chk my lite out....its fricken awesome!


Yeah, thanks for the heads up. I subbed up to see what you can make happen with the new LED. Good luck my friend.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 17, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Nice led........good to see your still around!......That's funny, start making fun of us,huh??... lol...peace,bro


And then there was just one lone cfl user basking in glow of self righteousness, or something like that


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 20, 2013)

What's up P & everyone. I just thought I would stop in and say high..  I just did an update P if you cares to checks um out. Its my 1st & 2nd set of ladies that's flowering. Going to be doing an update of my vegging ladies this eve. I hope your doing good bro.. Take er easy..


----------



## prosperian (Oct 27, 2013)

Just a little cleaning of the closet for next time...

Fresh coat of paint. No criminal mischief going on in there!






For those of you wondering when I would clean up the ceiling, it's done. Added a new exhaust cover and plugged up the old holes from the HID ventilation. Don't need that anymore now that I have a cool running LED fixture.

Save the cut outs from making holes in sheet rock. Easy fix when you have them to patch with. I ran 1 X 4 in the attic and fastened to the cutouts for a good fit. Then some vinyl spackle and paint.


----------



## polo the don (Oct 27, 2013)

Its like it never happened


----------



## prosperian (Oct 27, 2013)

polo the don said:


> Its like it never happened


Well, that's about as close as I can get to a stealth grow, right? 

What's up polo, good to see you.


----------



## benbud89 (Oct 29, 2013)

sad to have no skeletons in the closet. no new smoke report? having read a few others, I miss your neatness and overall structure. my girlfriend's uncle is making beer at the moment since we're currently living in a country with poor beer, I, too, have taken an interest in it. However, I prefer to drink the uncle's as we dont have a space to fill up with such odor. you should take that into account if your wife doesnt agree with the pot smell, or at least find a way to go about it. though the smell may be legal, it isnt pleasing.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard that about the smell around the beer forums. I have a separate air-conditioned sunroom off the side of the house. Should be odor free and a perfect spot to build the brewery. 

I was eye balling some brew kettles on Amazon this morning. So much equipment to buy, but I can begin with my starter kit and brew up a few batches to see if I want to invest the big bucks in a pro system.

That sunroom would be a perfect grow room, but not possible until the laws change here in the lone star state. Have to settle for my stealth closet for now. Not much new on the smoke reports. Truthfully, haven't smoked since mid Oct.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 12, 2013)

*Blue OG G13 Smoke Report: Day 50 cure
*Finally got around to smoking some of the Blue OG last night. BOG is an incredible strain, excellent berry flavor with lemon lime aromas. Nice punch from the OG around 10 minutes in to a vape session. Really felt my knees buckle on the second load and first hit at about 15 minutes. Laughed my ass off watching Ghostbusters and hit the rest of the Halloween candy. Definitely increased my appetite and dry mouth. Had about three iced teas over the next couple hours before I crashed out. I didn't get the couch lock feel on this strain, but it's so strong I had a hard time focusing on anything complicated. Good to just chill out listen to music or watch a movie like I did.













Later guys! Thanks for visiting.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Prosperian for the blue og report. I got one these beans as a freebie.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 13, 2013)

You bet man. Mine was a freebie too. Matter of fact, the entire last grow (5 strains) were all freebies! Gotta love that.


----------



## polo the don (Nov 13, 2013)

So what one is your favorite out of the whole freebee grow. Im thinking about getting a pack of the Blue OG for the grow after next. Im sold on the quality of G-13 Labs genetics after growing out the auto diesel freebee from them. Great plant,I was one of the lucky ones to get a FIRE pheno from that group of freebees.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 14, 2013)

polo the don said:


> So what one is your favorite out of the whole freebee grow.


The White Lavender was pretty damn awesome. Just a heavy hitter, lot of crystals, beautiful looking plant. Didn't produce as much as the bag seed or Sour Kush, but it's quality bud. BOG is very popular and easy to see why too. 

Polo you would be good with any of the G-13 line up on my list. 

Seed inventory

LSD Barneys Farm seeds
Chem 4OG Cali Connection seeds
Underdawg OG TH seeds
White Widow Dinafem seeds
Martian Kush DNA Genetics 
Silver Kush Reserva Privada 
Sour Kosher DNA Genetics seeds
AK47 Serious [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-seeds.php"]seeds[/URL] 
Pineapple Exp G13
White Lavender G13
Diesel Auto G13
Blue OG G13
SourKush AKA Headband Reserva Privada
OG #18 Reserva Privada
Ultraviolet Auto Samsara 

Thanks for stopping by. Should check out our Other Side of the Fence thread (link down below). Lot of great growers over there posting pics daily. You're welcome anytime.

White Lavender G-13






Pineapple Exp G-13 is a very good strain. Easy to grow and has a great flavor of ripe fruit and spices. I pulled 4.5 zips from two plants and a three week veg on these babies.


----------



## benbud89 (Nov 14, 2013)

o,o you still have many, many seeds. You may want to tell your wife about their expiration date. Did you manage to get some crazy freebie combo or were you just indecisive when ordering?


----------



## prosperian (Nov 14, 2013)

Lot of single seed promos from Attitude benbud. I think I have a total of four seed 2- AK47 and 2- P/E from Nov of last year. The rest are purchases from Sept this year. Stored correctly, they should be good for several years. But it's always a good excuse to drop some beans, _"sorry baby, can't let these seeds go bad, must grow"_ 

My focus will be on the Chem4 and LSD for my next batch. Think I will do a short veg and no topping or LST just to see what I can do with the LED panel. Four, 3 gallon Geopots shooting for 2 zips per plant. This would be similar to my fall grow of 2012 where I ran AK47 and P/E at 2.25 zips/plant and a three week veg. That was under a 400w MH/HPS HID. Yeah, I've been giving it some thought!


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> My focus will be on the Chem4 and LSD for my next batch. Think I will do a short veg and no topping or LST just to see what I can do with the LED panel. Four, 3 gallon Geopots shooting for 2 zips per plant. This would be similar to my fall grow of 2012 where I ran AK47 and P/E at 2.25 zips/plant and a three week veg. That was under a 400w MH/HPS HID. Yeah, I've been giving it some thought!


I see a plan forming, LOL. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## benbud89 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lot of single seed promos from Attitude benbud. , Yeah I know about the best before dates, read a guy who popped some 15-year-old seeds, so you should probably be good  Id be really interested in following your three-week veg grow with this light.. I vegged for 8 weeks, and I am already foreseeing big problems when it comes to maintaining the recommended light distance. But Ive bought some chains which will allow me to change out that poor thing that came along with the light. Still dont understand why such a fine light would be sent along with such poor hanging equipment. 
On another topic, Ive seen that area51 is sending out their 2014 model with only light white light, Id be curious to read about some differences or comparing results.​

Oh and my geopots finally arrived a few days before I initiated the 12/12. Didnt go through customs, straight to my mother in laws front door, OH YEAH  I know that I didnt wait long enough after the transplant, but didnt have much choice. They are outgrowing me. However, I am really seeing the pleasure in growing. Luckily I dont need it for medical uses, purely recreational and I smoke a few times a year, so Im pretty sure that growing the plants is what Im all about. I find it to be really pleasurable.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, I prefer chains too. I've seen many growers drop their equipment on the plants from poor hardware choices. Not like the panel weighs that much, guess it's overkill, but it looks cool with chains.

I heard they were coming out with an upgrade. Have to see how the new units perform. A51 has a nice upgrade feature that allows owners to replace the guts with the newest technology. It will be many years before I have to think about that, the red/white unit has proven itself to the job very well. 

I'm thinking a short veg period next time because I didn't gain much weight with the extra 4 weeks of trimming and vegging. It's all trial and error finding a sweet spot between length of grow and harvest weights. 

Slipon is one of the growers that has it down. He also grows the same strain which makes his grows pretty predictable, especially, now after the hardware upgrades. He's dialed it back in with his LSD strain. He really sold me on the idea of short harvest periods + quality (potency + flavor). For small growers like me, the focus should be on crystal development over all the buds, not so much about the weight, not like we are selling it.

I've been researching the Blumat irrigation system on other forums. I like the idea of an automated irrigation system. Of course I will have some fail safes designed into my grow, but auto watering would be something I would like to try next.


----------



## Slipon (Nov 16, 2013)

agree, I use the hangers tho, but have safety strains as well if they should fail, don't trust chinese made wires that lock with a screw, tho been there for 8 months now with no problem, just don't want to risk my plants and LEDs Bc. Im too lazy to secure it 

and yea I love them LSD, now Im cloning and think that might be the way to go with the LEDs, can get dense Buds all the way down if I can keep em at 1-1,5 ft


----------



## prosperian (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, the clone does give you a good head start, especially in a topping and scroged environment.


----------



## Slipon (Nov 18, 2013)

yea they do, tho its not so much the head start Im interested in (got plenty of time) it more the short stature of a mature plant (clone) I get a top Bud on a short plant just under the LEDs, and many of em  maybe more like a SoG


----------



## trueg115 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is my newest grow Pros, so you can keep up

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/755806-400w-ganja-garden-flowering-tent.html#post9872632


----------



## Bakatare666 (Nov 25, 2013)

benbud89 said:


> o,o you still have many, many seeds. You may want to tell your wife about their expiration date. Did you manage to get some crazy freebie combo or were you just indecisive when ordering?


"Expiration date"?
I've kept some seeds for more than 10 years, and they still sprout fine.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 27, 2013)

trueg115 said:


> Here is my newest grow Pros, so you can keep up
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/755806-400w-ganja-garden-flowering-tent.html#post9872632


Thanks for stopping by. Throw some pics up on the Other Side of the Fence thread when you get some time. I will be by your thread soon.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Dec 5, 2013)

Popped in late eh Pros. If you had to choose between Blue Og or White Lavender. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good for a laugh guys!
https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/759487-any-unused-extra-seeds.html


----------



## benbud89 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pros, why arent you staring a grow? Isnt this the best time to grow where you live, speaking about temperatures? Ive had almost two weeks with daytime temps around 40C, and I fear that my buds are airy because of it. Really looking forward to cooler days


----------



## prosperian (Jan 7, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Popped in late eh Pros. If you had to choose between Blue Og or White Lavender. Which would you prefer?


Hey man, sorry for the late response. Been off the board for awhile during the holidays. I really like the Blue OG. The cure has really brought out the best of that strain. Not as impressive crystal development on this pheno as the White Lav, but the BOG packs a heavy punch that I really enjoy. Using a Volcano to vaporize her and it brings out incredible fruity flavors and a smooth draw. I'd say the White Lav would be a close second. I do enjoy that plant as well. Got both strains from attitude as promos, definitely would reorder again.

What do you have going on right now? 





Bakatare666 said:


> Good for a laugh guys!
> https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/759487-any-unused-extra-seeds.html


damn, got removed before I could see it. How you been Bak? Still cracks me up when I see your avatar!





benbud89 said:


> Pros, why arent you staring a grow? Isnt this the best time to grow where you live, speaking about temperatures? Ive had almost two weeks with daytime temps around 40C, and I fear that my buds are airy because of it. Really looking forward to cooler days


What's up Ben? Temps are no longer an issue for me now that I have LED grow lighting. But yes, normally now would be the time to run HIDs with the cool temps outside. But the real reason i'm not growing is supply. I got a shit load of product. 

Sometimes the airy buds are because of the strain too. I like a nice compact bud and after running seven strains this last year, I see differences in the tightness from one plant to another under the same growing conditions. It's also preference too, I don't notice any difference in the strength or quality when I vaporize an airy bud vs. a compact one. 

Once the bud hits the grinder, it makes no difference if it's airy or compact. Your buying by weight, so airy bud just looks like you're getting more in the bag, otherwise it's just a personal preference ya know?

Just watch the temps, don't want to hermie your babies or decrease your production. A lot of growers including myself have pushed pretty hot temps without issue. Just have to keep the fans blowing on the canopy and measure your temps there. Good luck man and keep me posted.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperian said:


> How you been Bak? Still cracks me up when I see your avatar!


Thanks man.
Been OK, how about you?
I noticed your absence a while ago, think I sent ya a message a couple weeks ago.
A couple updates on my little ones floating around, I'm sure you'll get to one pretty soon as you do your catchin' up.
If not, let me know.


----------



## prosperian (Jan 7, 2014)

Got hammered with the Flu bug last week. It's making it's way through my family but I'm healing up. Otherwise, bored without a grow in the closet and the daily updates on the board. Miss you guys!


----------



## benbud89 (Jan 7, 2014)

The plants seem pretty healthy. the LSD never complained about anything, the bubba kush was a bit slower to get started. the sativa is taking over the room, not the closet. without an AC it has been really worrying throughout these heat waves, but things are a bit more steady now. Yeah, I can imagine. But demand is one thing, I will probably have for more than a year, despite not having grown that well. Ive taken to it as a hobby, I really enjoy these plants.


----------



## benbud89 (Jan 7, 2014)

and yes, youre right about the airiness, things are just a bit competitive on boards, so I got drawn in and wanted to weigh down a lot of grams too  hehehe


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 7, 2014)

I got 6 bog beans waiting to crack.


----------



## prosperian (Jan 24, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> and yes, youre right about the airiness, things are just a bit competitive on boards, so I got drawn in and wanted to weigh down a lot of grams too  hehehe


I have found light to have the biggest impact on a grower's harvest weight. Regardless of how good we get at this hobby, plants are plants, and the more light they get the better the bud. Try to max out your grow space with the proper lighting, everything else is cake.


----------



## prosperian (Feb 4, 2014)

Anybody see the new 190 LED panels from Area51? Haven't been on their site in awhile. I think Myco is running these new panels on his thread LINK. 

Area51: http://area51lighting.com/


----------



## polo the don (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Prosp, have you made a go at beer brewing yet? Just curious. So when are you gonna fire up your closet again?


----------



## prosperian (Feb 22, 2014)

polo the don said:


> Hey Prosp, have you made a go at beer brewing yet? Just curious. So when are you gonna fire up your closet again?


hi polo, good to see you bro. been drinking my share of beer, but no brewing yet. just waiting on $$$ for equipment. 

I don't use credit cards, and try to live my life debt free. Unfortunately, it does require waiting for what I want sometimes. I can always get it in a bottle until then 

Closet is still empty - I call it super stealth mode, lol. It's kinda sad seeing it that way, but damn, I have more smoke than i can handle at the moment. Won't start up until I get down to a couple zips - that could be next year. Miss gardening, but I will start my outdoor vegetable garden with the kids in a about a month, that will keep me distracted.

*SAD
*


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 22, 2014)

prosperian said:


> *SAD
> *


Damn, that is super sad! You got Dank coming out of your ears though, so no worries. Next year huh, sub'd!
Myco


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2017)

Well they look like plants. Can't wait until they make me high!!!! Gets pretty easy after a few grows right? 2 Ak47, 2 white widow


----------



## prosperian (Jul 3, 2017)

*Hey RIU buds... Happy 4th of July!!!*

Transplanted the girls to 3gal air pots today. Added 1.5 cu ft of roots organics 707. The 1/3/5 gallon air pots have Velcro seams that separate the side of the fabric container. 
 
It makes removing the root ball a snap with little loss of existing soil. Leaf droop is from the sleep schedule, I'm sure they will perk up when the lights come back on. I'm going let them go for another 3-4 weeks, then trim lowers before flipping to 12/12. Feeding them roots Buddha grow every water,  about 4-5 days between watering. The led light sucks very little moisture out of the tent, benefit is I don't have to water daily like when I was running HID. (2) AK47 (2) White Widow fem seeds - Nirvana
Btw I have zero smell or light exiting this grow!!! Phresh scrubber and inline fan pulling air out of the tent and into attic. Fresh air comes from the room equipped with an AC window unit. Fan has a variable speed control running at about 25% power. 2X4 Gorilla Grow tent 

Catch ya later!!!


----------

